# هام لجميع طلاب مشاريع التخرج



## رزق حجاوي (26 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكر لجميع القائمين على منتدى ملتقى المهندسين العرب وان يجعل عملهم هذا في ميزان حسناتهم.
وقد عودتنا ادارة المنتدى على تقديم ما يسهم في رفع مستوى التعليم والثقافة الهندسية سواء للطلبه او للخريجن لما في ذلك مصلحة للجميع.
لدي اقتراح بخصوص الاسئلة والاستفسارات لطلبة الجامعات وخصوصا السنوات الاخيرة وللمساعدة ومد يد العون لهم لرفع مستوى مشاريع التخرج وليس لحل المشاريع والقيام بالواجب عنهم :-
1- تخصيص موضوع ثابت تحت عنوان " سؤال وجواب لطلبة المشاريع"
2- ان يقدم من يطلب المساعده على الاقل
- اسم البلد الذي يدرس فيه.
- التخصص الذي يدرس فيه
- المستوى الدراسي
- اسم المشروع
- المساعدة التي يطلبها .
على ان يتقيد جميع الطلبه بطرح اسئلتهم في هذا الموضوع والا يتم الرد على طلب مساعده خارج هذا الموضوع .
وذلك لتسهيل البحث في المستقبل وعدم التكرار.
3- ان يتعهد من قدمت له المساعده من تلقاء نفسة بان يقدم مشروع تخرجة للمنتدى حيث يتم فتح باب تحت عنوان " مشاريع التخرج " ويذكر فيه العلامة التي حصل عليها والتخصص واسم الجامعة.​ 
مع تمنياتي لجميع الطلبة مزيد من التقدم والنجاح ونحن في انتظار مساهماتهم في المنتدى.​ 
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم​ليكن شعارنا في الموضوع 
( لا تعطه سمكا بل علمه كيف يصطاد السمك )​ 
اشكر للجميع على حسن المتابعة والتأييد لهذا الموضوع لما فيه مصلحة عامة للجميع .وسيكون هذا الباب باذن الله هو لمد يد العون والمساعدة لابناءنا واخواننا في مشاريع التخرج ولكن لن يكون بدلا للجهد المطلوب من الطالب فسيتم التدرج مع اي اخ في مشروع التخرج من البداية حتى التسليم النهائي في خطوات العمل.
واتمنى من جميع الاخوة في هذا المنتدى ان يكونوا شركاء في المساعده كما هو العهد فيهم في كل مرة فهذا جهد جماعي وليس شخصي.
وكذلك اتمنى على جميع الاخوة عدم المشاركة بمشاريع جاهزة تكون بديلا لما هو مطلوب من الطالب فالهدف في هذا المنتدى هي نشر المعرفة الهندسة بين جميع الاعضاء وفي هذا الموضوع نخص بها مشاريع التخرج.
وستكون في مواضيع الهندسة المدنية من حيث 
1- كيف يبدأ الطالب باعداد المشروع.
2- ما هي خطة العمل المطلوبه في مشروع التخرج.
3- ما هي النقاط التي يجب التركيز عليها واظهارها في مشروع التخرج.
4- الاقتراحات بخصوص المشاكل التي يواجهها الطالب في مشروع تخرجة .
5- المراجع العلمية التي يحتاج اليها ليستفيد منها في مشروع التخرج.
6- كيفية الاستفادة من البرمجيات الذاتية في المشروع ( استخدامExcel في عمل الرسومات).او Power point في اخراج المشروع.
7-تقديم النصح بخصوص مشاريع التخرج وطريقة التعامل معها.
8- الاستفادة من خبرات اعضاء المنتدى في طريقة اعداد مشاريع التخرج.
اما بخصوص الشروط المطلوبة للمساعدة في مشروع التخرج فقد تم ذكرها في المشاركة الاساسية وهي:-
- اسم البلد الذي يدرس فيه ليسهل على الاخوة سرعة المساعدة وخصوصا من نفس البلد لان هناك مشاريع تأخذ الطابع المحلي ويكون الحل للمشكلة التي تخص ذلك البلد ( وانا من المؤيدين ان يتم طرح المشاكة وطلب الحلول لها من خلال مشاريع التخرج وقد وردت قبل طلب بخصوص صرف مياة ري المزوعات في العراق ) وهنا تكون مشاركة الاخوة من نفس البلد لها قيمة علمية اكبر وفهم اكبر.
- التخصص الذي يدرس فيه
- المستوى الدراسي لان هذا الموضوع سيخصص لمشاريع التخرج.
- اسم المشروع
- المساعدة التي يطلبها ( السؤال باللغة العربية الواضحة والمصطلحات الهندسية العربية مع كتابة المصطلح باللغة الانجليزية اذا امكن)..
- تصور الطالب في كيفية عمل مشروع التخرج ( الخطة)والمراحل التي وصل اليها.
- المحاولة في وضع جميع الاستفسارات مرة واحدة .
على ان يتقيد جميع الطلبه بطرح اسئلتهم في هذا الموضوع والا يتم الرد على طلب مساعده خارج هذا الموضوع .
وذلك لتسهيل البحث في المستقبل وعدم التكرار.
3- ان يتعهد من قدمت له المساعده من تلقاء نفسة بان يقدم مشروع تخرجة للمنتدى حيث يتم فتح باب تحت عنوان " مشاريع التخرج " ويذكر فيه العلامة التي حصل عليها والتخصص واسم الجامعة.
وكنموذج لما تم سابقا ان شاء الله غدا سأضع كمثال لخطة تصميم مبنى خرساني Tower Building 
وبانتظار الافكار والمقترحات بهذا الخصوص وطلبات الاخوة في مشاريع التخرج.

وفي النهاية اتمنى على ادارة المنتدى بتثبيت هذا الموضوع لما في مصلحة عامة لطلبة مشاريع التخرج والمهندسين الجدد الذين فاتهم الاستفادة من مشاريع التخرج.

مع تحياتي للجميع

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي

( اعتذر للانقطاع لمدة ثلاث ايام لاسباب خاصة )​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اشكر ادارة المنتدى لتلبية طلب تثبيت الموضوع الخاص بمشاريع التخرج وان شاء الله اليوم مساءا سبدأ بطريقة التصميم للابنية الخرسانية البرجية Tower Building Design وستكون عن الخطة الكاملة لتصميم البرج.


----------



## Abo Fares (1 فبراير 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر ادارة المنتدى لتلبية طلب تثبيت الموضوع الخاص بمشاريع التخرج وان شاء الله اليوم مساءا سبدأ بطريقة التصميم للابنية الخرسانية البرجية tower building design وستكون عن الخطة الكاملة لتصميم البرج.


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

تفضل أستاذنا العزيز، بارك الله بك، وجزاك الله عنا كل خير.. 

تقبل تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## 0yaz9 (1 فبراير 2009)

مقبول لكن شوي


(أتمنى من جميع من يريد إضافة أي رد في هذا الموضوع ان تكون الإضافة مفيدة تغني الموضوع.. أما هذا النوع من الردود فلا أرى فائدة ترجى منه، وأرجو عدم تكراره)
مشرف القسم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 فبراير 2009)

*تصميم الابنية الخرسانية Design Concrete Buildings*

*السلام عليكم*​ 

*المقدمة*​ 

*نقطة البداية للبدء بالتصميم تشكل مشكلة كبيرة للخريجين الجدد ولطلبة مشاريع التخرج حيث لا يعرف من اين يبدأ وماذا يحتاج ومن اين يحصل على المعلومات بالرغم من انه درس تصميم جميع العناصر الانشائية للمبنى ولكن بشكل منفصل فالتحليل الانشائي وتصميم المقاطع الانشائية وتصميم الاساسات وتصميم البلاطات والاعمدة بكافة انواعها ودراسة تقرير تفحص التربة ...... كلها تمت دراستها والان يحتاج الى تجميع كل ذلك في مشروع وقبل ذلك ان يتعاون مع مهندسين من تخصصات اخرى وأهم واكثر مهندس سيتوعد التعامل معه المهندس المعماري لتحديد مواقع الاعمدة وانواع البلاطات التي ستستخدم ونوعة الجسور هل هي ساقطة **Drop beam** او مخفية **Hidden beam** ....,*​ 

*ومن ثم التعاون مع المهندس الميكانيك ( الصرف الصحي والمياه والتكييف .....) لحاجة الى فتحات في الجسور الساقطة او البلاطات او الحاجة لبلاطات **solid slab** لمناطق الحمامات والمطابخ وتفصلية تثبيت المواسير **pipes** في خزانات المياه ....وكذلك التعاون مع المهندس الكهربائي لتتأمين خدمات الفتحات للكوابل سواء في الجسور او البلاطات او اماكن اللوحات الكهربائية في الجدران الخرسانية ....*​ 

*بعد هذه المقدمة نعود بالتفصيل لكل مرحلة من مراحل التصميم ومتطلباتها.*​ 

*1- مرحلة الاعداد للمخططات المعمارية*​ 

*وهي المرحلة لا تخص مشاريع التخرج حيث يبدأ مشروع التخرج من مرحلة ان المخططات المعمارية قد تم تحديدها وكذلك تم تحديد مواقع الاعمدة وابعادها الانشائية ( الطول* العرض) ونوعية البلاطات للاسقف ( اتجاه واحد **one way solid slab** بلاطة باتجاهين **Tow way solid slab** او بلاطات فطرية **Flat Slab** او بلاطة مع**Ribbed**slab one way or tow way** الى اخرة من انواع البلاطات).*​ 

*عند البدء بالتصميم وفي مرحلة عمل السكتشات المعمارية يتم الاتفاق بين المهندس المعماري والمهندس الانشائي على موقع الاعمدة والتي تحقق الفراغات المطلوبة ويفضل ان تكون الاعمدة على محاور ( اي باستقامة) قدر الامكان لان ذلك يسهل عمل الجملة الانشائية ودراستها لمقاول احمال الرياح والزلازل . ويتم في هذه المرحلة تحديد ابعاد الاعمدة بشكل تقريبي ( يتم حساب الاحمال على المتر المربع ومن خلال الماساحة لكل عمود وعدد الطوابق **floors** يتم تحديد الحمل الكلي بشكل مبدئي ومنه يتم تحديد الابعاد ) والتي من خلال تجري عملية التنقيح للمخطط المعماري **plane** حيث يتم في تحديد ابعاد الاعمدة والجدران الداخلية والخارجية.*​ 


*




*​ 

*نلاحظ هنا (basement Floor)ان التباعد بين الاعمدة لتحقيق متطلبات مواقف السيارات في الابنية وكذلك ان الاعمدة تقع على استقامة واحدة *​ 



*



*​ 

*الاعمدة في الطابق الارضي Ground Floor لاحظ مواقع الاعمدة لا يتعارض مع الحركة وانها موجوده اما في زوايا (تقطاع الجدران) او داخل القواطع الداخلية او الجدران الخارجية ويتم تحديد المواقع للاعمدة بالتنسيق مع المهندس المعماري*​ 


*بعد هذه المرحلة يتم تحديد نوع البلاطات حسب الابعاد بين الاعمدة وحسب الاستخدام لكل بلاطة حيث يتم تحديد سماكة البلاطة .ليتم بعدها عمل المخططات المعمارية التفصيلية حيث يتم عمل مقاطع معمارية تحدد فيها ارتفاع الطوابق ومناطق **Basement floors** = التسويات= البدروم= الاقبية مقاطع اللبلاطات ( حيث يتم تحديد نوع التشطيب) وكذلك مقاطع للجدران الداخلية والخارجية.*​ 


*



*​ 
يجب دراسة المقاطع في المخططات المعمارية حيث يلاحظ هنا ان جدران Basement Floor عليها ردم Backfill بارتفاع 3.10 م ويتم تصميم الجدران على هذا الردم بالاضافة للاحمال العمودية (Vertical Load=Dead Load + Live Load)وكذلك من هذه المقاطع يتم تحديد ارتفاع الجدران والاعمدة.







لاحظ هنا تفصيلة بلاطة الطابق الاخير Roof Slab حيث يتم تحديد نوع التشطيبات Fenishing للبلاطات والسقف ويتم حسب المتر المربع لها من خلال تحديد وزن متر مربع (الكثافة كغم/2*السماكة م*1)كغم /م2 وسيتم التفصيل في ذلك لاحقا.


هذا بشكل مختصر ما يتم في مرحلة التصميم المعماري وفي المشاركة القادمة باذن الله سيتم شرح كيف يتم دراسة المخططات المعمارية لطلبة مشاريع التخرج وتحديد الاحمال لكامل عناصر المبنى.

مع تحياتي للجميع

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي

ملاحظة
اشكر سلفا جميع الاخوة الذين يرغبون وضع عبارت الشكر واتمنى الا يتم وضعها .
الرجاء ان تقتصر المشاركات على الاضافة بما يفيد هذا الموضوع او تصحيح ما ورد من اخطاء واكون له شاكرا جدا على التصحيح.


----------



## ايمن الغلباوي (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
موضوع بحثي للتخرج هو
حول ادارة الصيانة للابنية 
ممكن احد يفيدني بمصادر او كتب بالعربي حول تلك


----------



## rwmam (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك يا استاذ رزق ولي طلب عندك وهو ( هل بالامكان ان تكون الرسومات المرفقه على الاوتوكاد للتمكن من فهمها اكثر ) والسلام


----------



## eng:osama yaseen (13 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب بجامعة النجاح 
اقوم بعمل مشروع تخصص بعنوان (تاثير الاضافات المخفضه للماء على الخلطات الخرسانية)
وبخاصه مادة ال suerplastisizer
ارجو المساعده بخطوات البحث


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 فبراير 2009)

eng:osama yaseen قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا طالب بجامعة النجاح
> اقوم بعمل مشروع تخصص بعنوان (تاثير الاضافات المخفضه للماء على الخلطات الخرسانية)
> وبخاصه مادة ال suerplastisizer
> ارجو المساعده بخطوات البحث


 http://www.4shared.com/file/39863781/81dab47d/_online.html?dirPwdVerified=f884cf0


----------



## eng:osama yaseen (16 فبراير 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/file/39863781/81dab47d/_online.html?dirpwdverified=f884cf0


 

اخ رزق بارك الله فيك على الكتاب ولكن اتمنى ان كان لديك كتاب اخر او مشروع بحث جاهز باللغة الانجليزية ان تزودني به
لان مشروعي باللغه الانجليزية
ومشكور على جهودك


----------



## golf R32 (17 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم..
اخواني انا اعمل مشروع تخرج دبلوم عن التشققات والشروخ في الابنيه 
وابحث عن معلومات عن انواع التصدعات وطرق حلها ولكن باللغه الانجليزيه
ارجو منكم مساعدتي
وفقكم الله


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 فبراير 2009)

golf R32 قال:


> السلام عليكم..
> اخواني انا اعمل مشروع تخرج دبلوم عن التشققات والشروخ في الابنيه
> وابحث عن معلومات عن انواع التصدعات وطرق حلها ولكن باللغه الانجليزيه
> ارجو منكم مساعدتي
> وفقكم الله


 السلام عليكم
الك هذه المواقع المتخصصة في بيع الاضافات الخرسانية حيث تجد في نشراتهم ما تبحث عنه
شركة فوسروك
www.*fosroc.com* 
شركة سيكا
http://www.sika.com/
شركة باسف
http://www2.basf.us/corporate/index.html
واليك هذا الكتاب Chemical Admixtures for Concrete,
http://www.4shared.com/file/8806308...ete_Third_Edition.html?dirPwdVerified=44745af
وننتظر منك بعد انتهاء بحثك ان تقدمة للمنتدى
مع تحياتي لك
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## golf R32 (17 فبراير 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الك هذه المواقع المتخصصة في بيع الاضافات الخرسانية حيث تجد في نشراتهم ما تبحث عنه
> شركة فوسروك
> www.*fosroc.com*
> ...


 

مشكور وما تقصر 
وتسلم على مجهودك..
ان شاء الله اخلص وبحط تقرير عنه بالكامل..


----------



## mory (17 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يزيدك من علمه بس انا مشروعى عن الهندسه الصحيه بس انا بحب الخرسانه اووووووووى بس خلاص دخلت مشروع صحيه ونفسى تساعدنى فى انى اقدم مشروع جامد ومفيد بجد انا فى جامعه اسكندريه مصر وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 فبراير 2009)

mory قال:


> ربنا يزيدك من علمه بس انا مشروعى عن الهندسه الصحيه بس انا بحب الخرسانه اووووووووى بس خلاص دخلت مشروع صحيه ونفسى تساعدنى فى انى اقدم مشروع جامد ومفيد بجد انا فى جامعه اسكندريه مصر وشكرا جزيلا


السلام عليكم
اشكر لك ثقتك بالمنتدى وان شاء الله نقدر نساعدك بما يفيدرك في مشروع تخرجك
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## م.ام عمر (20 فبراير 2009)

يعطيكم الف عافية موضوع مميز وفكرة رائعة
اخي انا من جامعة دمشق مشروعي بسيط نوعا ما ولكن للأسف لا أجد ما أستفيد منه في النت:18: أرجو المساعدة
مشروعي يتعلق بسلوك الهياكل الفولاذية أثناء الحريق استعنت بكتاب باللغة الانكليزية 
structural Design for Fire Saftety 
 وأحتاج إلى مرجع آخر باللغة الإنكليزية شاكرة تعاونكم مسبقا:84:​


----------



## ياسر تورك (20 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أشكرك أخى العزيز على هذا المجهود العظيم
المشروع المكلف به هو أساسات تابع لكلية الهندسة جامعة الأسكندرية
حتى الان لم نبدأ بعد بالمشروع ولكن أتمنى من المولى عز وجل أن أجد عندك ما يعيننى على التميز فى هذا المشروع 
حيث أننى أحب أن أتميز فى مشروعى وأن أخرجه بالطريقة التى تبهرأساتذتى وأستفيد منه خير استفاده ويستفيد من بعدى به أيضا.
ولك منى جزيل الشكر مرة أخرى
*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 فبراير 2009)

م.ام عمر قال:


> يعطيكم الف عافية موضوع مميز وفكرة رائعة
> 
> اخي انا من جامعة دمشق مشروعي بسيط نوعا ما ولكن للأسف لا أجد ما أستفيد منه في النت:18: أرجو المساعدة
> مشروعي يتعلق بسلوك الهياكل الفولاذية أثناء الحريق استعنت بكتاب باللغة الانكليزية
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكر لك ثقتك بالمنتدى واليك مجموعه من الكتب لتكتب بحثك وننتظر منك المشاركة بهذا البحث في المنتدى
http://rapidshare.com/files/168225408/0750606096.rar

http://depositfiles.com/en/files/lbi3ovh78

http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...tures+behavior+during+fire+++pdf&fr=yfp-t-501

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## كيف حالك مع الله (20 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رزق انا طالب بكالوريوس فى مصر وبعمل مشروع اساسات ومطلوب بحث عن الانفاق بالانجليزيه
ومطلوب بعض الاخبار الحديثه عنها فارجو المساعده وخصوصا نفسى اعرف مواقع الjournals العلميه لمعرفة احدث 
الاخبار عن الانفاق


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 فبراير 2009)

كيف حالك مع الله قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رزق انا طالب بكالوريوس فى مصر وبعمل مشروع اساسات ومطلوب بحث عن الانفاق بالانجليزيه
> ومطلوب بعض الاخبار الحديثه عنها فارجو المساعده وخصوصا نفسى اعرف مواقع الjournals العلميه لمعرفة احدث
> الاخبار عن الانفاق


 http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=tunnel+++"journals"&fr=yfp-t-501&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8


----------



## سبع الليل (20 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك مهندس رزق وجعلها في موازيين حسناتك يوم القيامة 

اللهم آمين


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 فبراير 2009)

سبع الليل قال:


> بارك الله فيك مهندس رزق وجعلها في موازيين حسناتك يوم القيامة
> 
> اللهم آمين


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك مرورك على هذا الموضوع ولك شكر خاص بوضعك " المكتبة الهندسية/ قبل ان تطلب كتابا تفضل هنا " (انقر على الكتابة باللون الاحمر يفتح الموقع).

فشكرا لك على هذا التذكير.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## eng abdallah (21 فبراير 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## anass81 (21 فبراير 2009)

م.ام عمر قال:


> يعطيكم الف عافية موضوع مميز وفكرة رائعة
> اخي انا من جامعة دمشق مشروعي بسيط نوعا ما ولكن للأسف لا أجد ما أستفيد منه في النت:18: أرجو المساعدة
> مشروعي يتعلق بسلوك الهياكل الفولاذية أثناء الحريق استعنت بكتاب باللغة الانكليزية
> structural design for fire saftety
> وأحتاج إلى مرجع آخر باللغة الإنكليزية شاكرة تعاونكم مسبقا:84:​



السلام عليكم

أرجو ان تفيدك هذه المقالات المرفقة في مشروعك


----------



## Abo Fares (21 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. *​ 
*الشكر الجزيل للأستاذ المهندس رزق حجاوي، ولجميع الأساتذة المشاركين في الموضوع، بارك الله بكم جميعاً.. *​ 
*الموضوع مثبت مؤقتاً..*
*إعـــــــلان: مهم لجميع الأعضاء، سياسة جديدة في القسم، تفضلوا بالدخول *​ 
*تقبلوا جميعاً تحيـــــــاتي..*​


----------



## كيف حالك مع الله (21 فبراير 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=tunnel+++"journals"&fr=yfp-t-501&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=utf-8



جزاك الله خيرا للرد 
ثم جزاك خيرا لانى اتعلمت هذه الطريقه للبحث


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 فبراير 2009)

كيف حالك مع الله قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا للرد
> ثم جزاك خيرا لانى اتعلمت هذه الطريقه للبحث


 السلام عليكم
الحمدلله انك استفدت من المشاركة ومبدأي في الحياة ان لا تعطي شيئا جهزا بل علمة كيف يحصل عليه " لا تعطة سمكا بل علمه كيف يصطاد السمك ".
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## Abubakr Hussein (22 فبراير 2009)

مشروع التخرج الخاص بى غالبا حيكون عن الهندسة الصحية

المشكلة ان الهندسة الصحية كمادة أساسية مازلنا سنأخذها فى الفصل الدراسى الحالى
يعنى لسه مش عارف عنها أى حاجة
وطبعا أكيد معرفش المشروع حيكون عبارة عن ايه

يعنى من الأخر تائه أخر توهان فى الموضوع ده


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 فبراير 2009)

Abubakr Hussein قال:


> مشروع التخرج الخاص بى غالبا حيكون عن الهندسة الصحية
> 
> المشكلة ان الهندسة الصحية كمادة أساسية مازلنا سنأخذها فى الفصل الدراسى الحالى
> يعنى لسه مش عارف عنها أى حاجة
> ...


السلام عليكم
اذا كان لديك الاختيار في مشروع التخرج فاختار تصميم محطات التنقية Treatment plant
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## ma-tawa (25 فبراير 2009)

بصراحة أنا لم أبدأ بالمشروع بعد لكني اخترته
وهو عبارة عن برج سكني ب40 طابق يحوي في طابقه الأخير على مهبطا للطائرات العمودية 
السؤال هو كيف يمكن لي معرفة حمولة الطائرة العمودية الديناميكية والستاتيكية 
وما هي مواصفات الخرسانة المطلويبة 
يرجى المساعدة بمعلومة مباشرة أو بمرجع يتناول هذا الموضوع ولكم جزيل الشكر أخ رزق
وفي النهاية أحب أن أعبر عن جزيل شكري وامتناني لهذه الخطوة الخيرة لما فيه مصلحتنا نحن مهندسو المستقبل جميعا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 فبراير 2009)

ma-tawa قال:


> بصراحة أنا لم أبدأ بالمشروع بعد لكني اخترته





ma-tawa قال:


> وهو عبارة عن برج سكني ب40 طابق يحوي في طابقه الأخير على مهبطا للطائرات العمودية
> السؤال هو كيف يمكن لي معرفة حمولة الطائرة العمودية الديناميكية والستاتيكية
> وما هي مواصفات الخرسانة المطلويبة
> يرجى المساعدة بمعلومة مباشرة أو بمرجع يتناول هذا الموضوع ولكم جزيل الشكر أخ رزق
> وفي النهاية أحب أن أعبر عن جزيل شكري وامتناني لهذه الخطوة الخيرة لما فيه مصلحتنا نحن مهندسو المستقبل جميعا​



السلام عليكم
اشكر لكم ثقتكم بالمنتدى ، بخصوص طلبك اليك هذه الملفات
http://www.sfdph.org/dph/files/reports/AirMedAcs/chapt04.pdf
وللمزيد يمكنك مراجعة المواقع التالية
http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...n+raising+building+design++++pad&fr=yfp-t-501​ 
http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...raising+building++++pad&y=Search&fr=yfp-t-501​ 
http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...raising+building++++pad&y=Search&fr=yfp-t-501​ 

اما بخصوص متطلبات الخرسانه فهي نفس المتطلبات الخرسانية للماني ففي الابنية العالية لا تقل الخرسانة عن 400 كغم /سم2 ( مكعبية) ويجب دهان الخرسانة بطبقة لحماية الخرسانة تكون مقاومة للعوامل الجوية وكذلك مقاومة للانزلاق non slip والاهتراء abaraision .
بعد الانهاء من التصميم او فرحلة السكتشات يمكنك وضع المخطط لتدقيقة
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​ ​


----------



## الدوايمة (26 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني الأعزاء انا مشروعي عبارة عن خلط الزجاج مع التربة ارجو منكم المساعدة وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 فبراير 2009)

الدوايمة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخواني الأعزاء انا مشروعي عبارة عن خلط الزجاج مع التربة ارجو منكم المساعدة وبارك الله فيكم


 السلام عليكم
لم اسمع بانه يتم خلط الزجاج بالتربة وما الهدف منه ؟
يمكنك ان تشرح لنا كيف يتم ذلك او ما هو الهدف منه ؟
فالذي سمعت عنه اننا نستخدم ماء زجاجي ( هذا التعبير السائد لدينا) لحقن الصخور لتقليل نفاذية الصخور ( التسرب Leakage ) للماء تحت السد وهذا ما قمنا به في احد المشاريع بدلا من استخدام البنتونايت . فهل هذا ما تقصده؟!.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## حمزهههههه (27 فبراير 2009)

مهندس رزق في البدايه يجب ان اشكرك علي الجهد الوافر 
انا جامعه المنصوره مشروعي هو مقاومه مواد واريد مساعدتي في اختيار النقطه البحثيه ولو كنت قد اقتربت من اختيار معالجه الشروخ باستخدام المواد الكميائيه الحديثه فما رايك في هذا

ارجو الرد وشكرا ولو حصل اي تغير في اختياري ساوافيك بالا خبار ان شاء الله
المهم يا ريت تساعدني بكتب في هذا المجال


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 فبراير 2009)

حمزهههههه قال:


> مهندس رزق في البدايه يجب ان اشكرك علي الجهد الوافر
> انا جامعه المنصوره مشروعي هو مقاومه مواد واريد مساعدتي في اختيار النقطه البحثيه ولو كنت قد اقتربت من اختيار معالجه الشروخ باستخدام المواد الكميائيه الحديثه فما رايك في هذا
> 
> ارجو الرد وشكرا ولو حصل اي تغير في اختياري ساوافيك بالا خبار ان شاء الله
> المهم يا ريت تساعدني بكتب في هذا المجال


 السلام عليكم
هل تقصد معالجة الشروخ في الخرسانة ؟
اذا كان لديك حرية الاختيار فاعمل بحث عن حماية ومعالجة المنشأت الخرسانية من مياه البحر (المنشات البحرية)
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## حمزهههههه (28 فبراير 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل تقصد معالجة الشروخ في الخرسانة ؟
> اذا كان لديك حرية الاختيار فاعمل بحث عن حماية ومعالجة المنشأت الخرسانية من مياه البحر (المنشات البحرية)
> م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


 

وعليكم السلام الموضوع اللي حضرتك طرحته جميل اكيد هفكر فيه وارد علي حضرتك تاني


----------



## م.ام عمر (28 فبراير 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر لك ثقتك بالمنتدى واليك مجموعه من الكتب لتكتب بحثك وننتظر منك المشاركة بهذا البحث في المنتدى
> http://rapidshare.com/files/168225408/0750606096.rar
> 
> ...


 

جزاك ربي كل خير اخي م.رزق استفدت جدا من الرابط الثالث ومن الملف المرفق :56:
وان شاء الله عندما أنتهي من المشروع وسيتم الإفادة بإذن الله هنا :7:


----------



## م.ام عمر (28 فبراير 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أرجو ان تفيدك هذه المقالات المرفقة في مشروعك


 

بارك الله فيك اخي استفدت منها كثيرا 
شكري وتقديري يك


----------



## ابو حفص (1 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي طلبي عن مفهوم ادارة المشاريع والفرق بينه وبين ادارة المشاريع العادية والهندسية


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 مارس 2009)

رفات غزة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي طلبي عن مفهوم ادارة المشاريع والفرق بينه وبين ادارة المشاريع العادية والهندسية


السلام عليكم
اشكر لك مشاركتك هناك قسم خاص بادارة المشاريع في هذا المنتدى وهو يهتم بكل ما تبحثين عنه
واليك الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f13.html

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## dilgoo (2 مارس 2009)

انا ضياء فى كلية هندسة المنصورة انا مشروعى فى الخرسانة المطاطية وارجو المساعدة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 مارس 2009)

dilgoo قال:


> انا ضياء فى كلية هندسة المنصورة انا مشروعى فى الخرسانة المطاطية وارجو المساعدة


 السلام عليكم
ليس لدي اي فكرة عن موضوعك لو تعطينا لمحة عن هذه الخرسانه واين تستعمل
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## محمد أسماعيل (2 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

و*الله انا مش عارف اقلك ايه على المجهود ده
وأرجو أنك تقدر تسعدنى فى مشروعى 
أنا مشروعى فى تأثير وجود "polypropylene" فى الخرسانة العادية
ولو حضرتك عندك أى فكرة مشروع جديدة لمشاريع خواص المواد تكون شاكر لأنى لسة مستقرتش على المشروع ده 
انا مش جامعة بنها مصر*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 مارس 2009)

محمد أسماعيل قال:


> و*الله انا مش عارف اقلك ايه على المجهود ده*
> _*وأرجو أنك تقدر تسعدنى فى مشروعى *_
> _*أنا مشروعى فى تأثير وجود "polypropylene" فى الخرسانة العادية*_
> _*ولو حضرتك عندك أى فكرة مشروع جديدة لمشاريع خواص المواد تكون شاكر لأنى لسة مستقرتش على المشروع ده *_
> _*انا مش جامعة بنها مصر*_


 السلام عليكم
يمكنة البحث في هذه المواضيع ونتمنى عليك ان يتم نشر البحث بعد الانتهاء منه.
http://hydrometallurgysection.org/2001electro/paperno10b-4.pdf

http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=U...hYk.NiSgw8gdHJ9/[email protected]@&fr2=sp-qrw-corr-top


م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## kastelyano (3 مارس 2009)

استازنا الكريم ارغب بالمشاركة بمشروعي وهو فندق يدرس في سوريا علما اني طالب تخرج
ارفقت المسقط المعماري والانشائي المقترح اتمنى ان اعرف هل هزه التركيبة النشائية صحيحة ومعرفة اماكن فواصل التمدد لعدم علمي بموضعها على الرغم اني قد انهيت دراسة البلاطات و انهيت النمزجة على اليتابس
واتمنى منكم المشاركة والافاضة علينا بعلمكم 
شكرا

مشاهدة المرفق cons1.zip


مشاهدة المرفق arch.rar


----------



## محمد أسماعيل (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس 
بس لو تسمح انا عاوز أشياء اكثر دقة لأن مفيش حاجة بتتكلم على الموضوع بتفصيل
كله بيتكلم بصفة عامة ده أن أتكلم عنه أصلا
معلش تعبينك


----------



## Abubakr Hussein (4 مارس 2009)

الحقيقة انا كنت قلت ان حيجيلى مشروع صحية

بس الحمد لله..جالى اللى كنت عايزه من الأول

وهو مشروع خرسانة مسلحة
المشروع حيكون تصميم مبنى سكنى
وستاد و تانك مياة

طبعا مازلت مش عارف اى حاجة عن الموضوع لأن لسه مبدأتش المشروع خالص ولسه مقعدتش مع الدكتور


----------



## am_eng (5 مارس 2009)

*مشروعي*

السلام عليكم

انا مشروع التخرج تاعي هو تصميم مبنى من 4 طوابق بمساحة 200م 

انا بحاجة الى مخطط ارجو المساعة لاني مش فاهم اشي 

مشكورين


----------



## hima_mma (5 مارس 2009)

*مشروع خرسانة مسلحة .*

انا اسمي ابراهيم محمد 

مصري , جامعة الزقازيق , مشروع التخرج هو خرسانة مسلحة

بإذن الله انا حبدأ اول خطوة في المشروع واللي هي اختيار الstatical system 

والسؤال اللي بيطرح نفسو وبارجو من سيادتكم انكو تساعدوني في صورة نصائح واللي هي 

* مساحة الغرف ( مساحة معقولة ومتوسطة + الصالة + المطبخ + الحمامات )

* المسافة بين الاعمدة

* ازاي اختار اماكن solid & flat slabs 

* نصائح في البدروم ومداخل العربيات ( المبنى مكون من 15 دور ومحاط بالشوارع من كل الجهات ) 

وبإذن الله انا لو عندي اي سؤال اكيد حأخد رأيكو

وشكرا على اهتمامكو بالموضوع ​


----------



## reem87 (7 مارس 2009)

شكرا جدا يا باش مهندس وربنا يزيدك من فضله بس انا مشروع صحية ونفسي اقدم مشروع كويس استفيد منه واقدر افيد بيه اى حد وياريت حضرتك تساعدنى .............انا جامعة المنصورة ....مصر


----------



## anass81 (7 مارس 2009)

dilgoo قال:


> انا ضياء فى كلية هندسة المنصورة انا مشروعى فى الخرسانة المطاطية وارجو المساعدة



السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم , موضوعك عن ال rubber concrete عام ومتشعب , ارجو منك ان تكون اكثر تحديدا للمعلومات التي تريدها عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 مارس 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي الكريم , موضوعك عن ال rubber concrete عام ومتشعب , ارجو منك ان تكون اكثر تحديدا للمعلومات التي تريدها عن هذا الموضوع


 السلام عليكم
كما ذكر المهندس أنس فان الموضوع عام فمن المواضيع التي تتعلق الخرسانة المطاطية Rubber Concrete
القوالب الخرسانية المطاطية Rubber Concrete Model
الخرسانة التطبيع ( للارضيات لتعطي خشونة وشكل )Rubber Concrete Stamp
طلاء الخرسانة بطبقة مطاطية Rubber Concrete Coating
الشدة= الطوبار=الكفراج Rubber Concrete Forms
القواب من الخرسانة المطاطية Rubber Concrete Boots
وبشكل عام لما طلبت اليك هذا البحث ويمكن ان تجد طلبك فيه
http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...p=rubber+concrete+++powerpoint&fr=yfp-t-501-s​


----------



## المهندس باسل (7 مارس 2009)

انا من سوريا 
مشروعي حول صيانة واستثمار شبكات الري بالتنقيط
أرجو المساعد بمثال عملي لأي منطقة في العالم


----------



## ميس الانشائية (7 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء :56:

أشكركم كلش هواية على الموضوع الي بصراحة محتاجة اله 

أني مشروعي عن تأثير الحرائق على الابنية الخرسانية والمعدنية
وبصراحة أخذت كم معلومة منكم لكن عندي نقص

وهو تأثير الحرائق ودرجات الحرارة العالية على الابنية المعدنية
تأثير الحرائق ودرجات الحرارة العالية على الابنية الخرسانية
والخسائر التي تسببها الحرائق ماديا على الابنية

هذه المواضيع مدا أعرف الكاها أبد بالذات الموضوعين الاولين لان كل واحد بيهم رح يشمل فصل كامل بمشروعي :55:
أتمنى واكون الكم كلش ممنونة على المساعدة 
تحياتي الكم:56:​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 مارس 2009)

المهندس باسل قال:


> انا من سوريا





المهندس باسل قال:


> مشروعي حول صيانة واستثمار شبكات الري بالتنقيط
> أرجو المساعد بمثال عملي لأي منطقة في العالم



 السلام عليكم
اليك هذا الكتاب المتخصص بالري ومصادر المياه
"Irrigation and Water Resources Engineering" 
ويمكنك التحميل من هذا الرابط
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/z8cb33j9q​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 مارس 2009)

[quote=ميس الانشائية;1005420]السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء :56:


أشكركم كلش هواية على الموضوع الي بصراحة محتاجة اله 

أني مشروعي عن تأثير الحرائق على الابنية الخرسانية والمعدنية
وبصراحة أخذت كم معلومة منكم لكن عندي نقص

وهو تأثير الحرائق ودرجات الحرارة العالية على الابنية المعدنية
تأثير الحرائق ودرجات الحرارة العالية على الابنية الخرسانية
والخسائر التي تسببها الحرائق ماديا على الابنية

هذه المواضيع مدا أعرف الكاها أبد بالذات الموضوعين الاولين لان كل واحد بيهم رح يشمل فصل كامل بمشروعي :55:
أتمنى واكون الكم كلش ممنونة على المساعدة ​
تحياتي الكم:56:
[/quote]

 السلم عليكم
اليك هذخ المجموعة من الكتب بخصوص تاثير الحرائق على الابنية والرابط لكل كتاب
Risk Analysis in Building Fire Safety Engineering
 http://rapidshare.com/files/168810808/075068156X.zip
http://www.filefactory.com/file/636aa9/n/075068156X_zip
http://ifile.it/fr3k5uj/075068156X.zip 
Introduction to Fire Safety Management: The handbook for students 
http://rapidshare.com/files/198393439/0750680687.zip 
Fire Protection Engineering in Building Design
http://rapidshare.com/files/198208128/0750674970.zip
بالاضافة لكتب اخرى تم وضعها في مشاركة سابقة هنا وبنفس الموضوع​


----------



## reem33 (7 مارس 2009)

مساء الخير_ أنا مهندسة أتصالات ومشروع التخرج هو بحث في ofdm فممكن في البداية تعطوني نبذه مختصره عن الموضوع .....شكرا


----------



## reem33 (7 مارس 2009)

الله يخليكم أريد مساعده في مشروع التخرج بخصوص ofdm أنا مهندسة أتصالات أي أحد عنده خلفية عن الموضوع ممكن تردوا علي ضروري......شكرا:55:


----------



## محمد السبسبي (8 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أتمنى مساعدتي حول موضوع مراجعة بيئية او تققيم بيئي لاحد المشاريع المنفذة في احد البلدان العربية 
وارجو ان تكون باللغة العربية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد السبسبي (8 مارس 2009)

ارجو مساعدتي حول موضوع تقييم و صيانة احدى المنشات المائية مع احد الامثلة الواقعية باللغة العربية من فضلكم 
وشكرا للمساعدة


----------



## anass81 (8 مارس 2009)

reem33 قال:


> الله يخليكم أريد مساعده في مشروع التخرج بخصوص ofdm أنا مهندسة أتصالات أي أحد عنده خلفية عن الموضوع ممكن تردوا علي ضروري......شكرا:55:



السلام عليكم

اختي الكريمة , هناك منتدى خاص بالالكترونيات ممكن ان تطرحي سؤالك فيه لانهم اكثر خبرة منا في هذا النوع من الاسئلة

بكل الاحوال , هذه مجموعة من الروابط المفيدة عن هذا الموضوع

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ofdm+pdf&btnG=Search

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ofdm&btnG=Search


----------



## kkk_77780 (9 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم يا اخوان انا طالب بكالوريوس مدنى بجامعة الشروق 
ومشروع تخرجى هو ادراة المشروعات الانشائية


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 مارس 2009)

kkk_77780 قال:


> السلام عليكم يا اخوان انا طالب بكالوريوس مدنى بجامعة الشروق
> ومشروع تخرجى هو ادراة المشروعات الانشائية


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك ثقتك بالمنتدى بخصوص طلبك هناك قسم خاص بادارة المشاريع في هذا المنتدى ويحتوي على البرامج Primavera & MS Project وكذلك العديد من الكتب الخاصة بادارة المشاريع باللغتين العربية والانجليزية والكتثير من المواضيع في الادارة وما عليك سوى البحث في هذا القسم وننتظر منك ان تضع مشروع في المنتدي ليستفيد منه الاعضاء
مع تمنياتي لك بدوام التقدم والنجاح
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f13.html


----------



## دانا عليوة (12 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
أنا طالبة بكالريوس هندسة مدنية ومشروع تخرجي تصميم ميناء على ساحل البحر الأبيض المتوسط قطاع غزة فأرجو افادتي ببعض الكتب والمراجع


----------



## دانا عليوة (13 مارس 2009)

الرجااااااااااااء مساعدتي ببعض الكتب والمراجع عن هندسة الموانئ ولكم جزيييييييييل الشكر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 مارس 2009)

دانا عليوة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا طالبة بكالريوس هندسة مدنية ومشروع تخرجي تصميم ميناء على ساحل البحر الأبيض المتوسط قطاع غزة فأرجو افادتي ببعض الكتب والمراجع


السلام عليكم
اشكر لك ثقتك بالمنتدى ، وبخصوص طلبك للاجابة عليه يجب تحديد :-

نوع الميناء jetty المطلوب تصميمه

ميناء لتحميل وتنزيل الحاويات Container Jetty
http://www.penangport.gov.my/jetty_swetanham.jpg

ميناء لتحميل وتنزيل الركاب Passenger Jetty
http://www.dinardfrance.info/images/Dinard_jetty_small.jpg

ميناء لتصدير البترول Oil Jetty
http://www.medway.gov.uk/print/bp_jetty_grain__2__05.08.05-3.jpg

ميناء لتصدير الغاز Gas Jetty
ميناء صناعي Industrial Jetty
وهناك عدد اخر من انواع الموانئ
2. ما هو المطلوب من التصميم هل رسم مخطط عام للميناء layout plan او تصميم جميع عناصرة الانشائية.
3- يطلب اعطاء موجز عن المطلوب في التصميم والمادة التي درست بالجامعه بخصوص الموانئ لانه حسب معرفتي ان دراسة الموانئ وتصميمها يكون بالدراسات العليا ،
وهذه اول مرة اسمع فيها ان يكون مشروع التخرج لدرجة بكالوريوس.
مع انني اشجع على مثل هذا النوع من المشاريع .


----------



## مهندس علاء بدر (13 مارس 2009)

ارجو وضع الstatical system لهذا ال plan شكراااااااا


----------



## دانا عليوة (13 مارس 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشكر لك ثقتك بالمنتدى ، وبخصوص طلبك للاجابة عليه يجب تحديد :-
> نوع الميناء jetty المطلوب تصميمه
> ...


 



السلام عليكم 
شكرا للإهتمام 
كما ذكرت سابقا أن هذا الميناء سيتم تصميمه على ساحل القطاع ..بالتالي نريده أن يخدم عدة محاور من تحميل ركاب وبضائع وغيرها ..لذا سيكون أعقد بإعتقادي 
نحن الآن في مرحلة جمع المعلومات والبيانات وتكوين فكرة عامة عن الموضوع وخصوصا الشكل الخارجي للميناء مع ما يتلائم مع المنطقة .
سنهتم بدراسة عدة نقاط في هذا المشروع الموانئ تخطيطا ..تصميما لجميع العناصر الإنشائية .. هيدروليكيا ..إنشاءا ..إدارة وتشغيلا ..كما وسنقوم بعمل دراسة إقتصادية بيئية للمشروع لنرى مدى التأثير سواء سلبا أو إيجابا 
نتمنى إفادتنا بقدر المستطاع ..سواء بالمراجع أو بالخبرة الهندسية لديكم بخصوص هذا الموضوع لأن المراجع والمصادر قليلة سواء باللغة العربية أو الإنجليزية 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير 

تحياتي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 مارس 2009)

دانا عليوة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا للإهتمام
> كما ذكرت سابقا أن هذا الميناء سيتم تصميمه على ساحل القطاع ..بالتالي نريده أن يخدم عدة محاور من تحميل ركاب وبضائع وغيرها ..لذا سيكون أعقد بإعتقادي
> نحن الآن في مرحلة جمع المعلومات والبيانات وتكوين فكرة عامة عن الموضوع وخصوصا الشكل الخارجي للميناء مع ما يتلائم مع المنطقة .
> ...


 السلام عليكم
دراسة انشاء ميناء يحتاج الى جميع المعلومات التالية على الاقل
1- عمل مسح مساحى survey لمنطقة الميناء المقترحة وذلك للارض الطبيعية والبحر بحث نحدد منسوب الارض الطبيعية تحت المياة .
2- دراسة منسوب المد والجزر والامواج لمياه البحر واتجاه الرياح خلال العام ( معرفة اتجاة الرياح السائد خلال العام يؤثر على توجيه الميناء).
3- عمل فحصوصات التربة لمنطقة الميناء والارض تحت مياه البحر خيث يتم تحديد خواص التربة ، قدرة التحمل للتربة ، التماسك، الطبقات المشكلة للارض ........الخ
4- دراسة الاثر البيئي لانشاء الميناء على البيئة البحرية والحياة البحرية.
5- دراسة الخدمات الموجود في المنطقة المنوي انشاء الميناء فيها ( كهرباء ، ماء ، صرف حصي ، مياه الامطار ....) ويجب ان يكون الميناء بعيدا عن مصب مياه المجاري او محطات التنقية.
6- دراسة نوعية الميناء وطريقة التحميل والتنزيل هل سيكون باستخدام الونشات crane وهذا يستخدم للبضائع ام سيتخدم الحاويات containers وهذا يحتاج الى سكة وونشات خاصة بالحاويات.
7- ما هي الحمولات ( اطوال السفن وحملتها وعمق الغاطس لها ) التي سيصمم عليها الميناء لان ذلك يحدد طول الميناء وعمق التأسيس وطريقة انشاء الميناء.
وعلى كل فانني على استعداد بمتابعة المشروع معكم اول باول سواء كان هذا المشروع للتنفيذ او للدراسة فقط.
ويمكنك اطلاعي على مراحل الدراسة اول باول وانا اتابعها معكم وللعلم فان لدي خبرة 6 سنوات في الموانئ.​


----------



## م.حنان (13 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لو سمحت ياباشمهندس رزق او كل من يستطيع مساعدتي احتاج مساعدتكم في اختيار

بحث تخرج ماجستير في هندسة الانشاءات وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## medomath (14 مارس 2009)

مشروعى هو تدعيم المنشأت الخرسانية

عاوز اعرف المواد المستخدمة فى التدعيم وكيفية التدعيم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 مارس 2009)

medomath قال:


> مشروعى هو تدعيم المنشأت الخرسانية
> 
> عاوز اعرف المواد المستخدمة فى التدعيم وكيفية التدعيم


 السلام عليكم
اليك هذا الموقع المتخصص في تدعيم المنشات
*http://www.thestructuralengineer.info/library/repair_structures.html#General*
*Repair and Retrofit of Structures*
*ويوجد العديد من المواضيع*
*عامة General*
*خرسانة Concrete*
*جسور Bridge*
*منشات معدنية Steel Structure*
*وما عليك الا ان تختار الموضوع وستجد الابحاث والكتب المتعلقة به.*
*وان تمد المنتدى ببحثك عند الانتهاء منه للاستفادة .*
*ويمكن متابعة البحث وتدقيق قبل التقديم للتقييم اذا رغبت*
*مع تمنياتنا لك بالتوفيق*


----------



## دانا عليوة (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
أولا ..لقد تم البحث في عدة مواقع والإطلاع على أبحاث سابقة بخصوص الموضوع ..ولقد قررنا أن يكون توجه الميناء على الغالب تجاري ..ولو أننا نفضل أن يخدم عدة محاور كالسياحة والصيد والركاب ..فهذا أفضل بالنسبة لوضع القطاع سواء الإقتصادي أو السياسي وبالأخذ بعين الاعتبار صغر المساحة التي لا تعطينا الفرصة لعمل عدة موانئ على الساحل.ومن خلال المعلومات تبين أن منطقة شمال القطاع أفضل المناطق ولكن سناخذها كفرضية مبدئيا وفي نهاية المشروع سنقرر ان كانت صحيحة ام لا
ثانيا ..نبحث الآن عن التخطيط المعماري ..شكل الميناء ..لم نجد الكثير من المخططات أو الصور في الإنترنت او في المراجع فنرجو اذا كانت لديكم أن تزودنا بها ..ونريد بعض المراجع سواء أجنبية أو عربية لتعمل على زيادة المعلومات لأننا لم ندرس مادة الموانئ في الجامعة .
ولكم جزييييل الشكر


----------



## حنين الرافدين (17 مارس 2009)

الســـــلامــ عليـــكــمــ ورحمـــــــة اللـــــــهــ وبركاتـــــهــ






بـــارك اللـــهــ جـــ هـــودكــمــ وحــــرصـــكــمــ علــــى تقـــديـــمــ 
الفـــائــــــدة ..

أخــــــي الكـــــريـــمــ انـــا بحـــاجــــة للأطــــلاع علـــى
لمشـــروع جــــا هـــــز لتصــميــمــ جــســــــــــر
حـــديـــدي (Truss) ان امكنـــكــم ذلك


شــــــآآآكرة لكـــمـ ..


----------



## دانا عليوة (17 مارس 2009)

دانا عليوة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أولا ..لقد تم البحث في عدة مواقع والإطلاع على أبحاث سابقة بخصوص الموضوع ..ولقد قررنا أن يكون توجه الميناء على الغالب تجاري ..ولو أننا نفضل أن يخدم عدة محاور كالسياحة والصيد والركاب ..فهذا أفضل بالنسبة لوضع القطاع سواء الإقتصادي أو السياسي وبالأخذ بعين الاعتبار صغر المساحة التي لا تعطينا الفرصة لعمل عدة موانئ على الساحل.ومن خلال المعلومات تبين أن منطقة شمال القطاع أفضل المناطق ولكن سناخذها كفرضية مبدئيا وفي نهاية المشروع سنقرر ان كانت صحيحة ام لا
> ثانيا ..نبحث الآن عن التخطيط المعماري ..شكل الميناء ..لم نجد الكثير من المخططات أو الصور في الإنترنت او في المراجع فنرجو اذا كانت لديكم أن تزودنا بها ..ونريد بعض المراجع سواء أجنبية أو عربية لتعمل على زيادة المعلومات لأننا لم ندرس مادة الموانئ في الجامعة .
> ولكم جزييييل الشكر


 
السلام عليكم..
الرجاء المساعدة باشامهندس رزق أو من لديه الخبرة في هذاالموضوع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ashhebar (17 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

أنا طالب في جامعة دمشق.
لدي في مشروع التخرج بناء مؤلف من 8 طوابق و قبوين و قد جرت العادة هنا جعل بلاطة القبو و سقف القبو (بلاطة الطابق الأرضي) من النوع المصمت حتى لو تم استخدام النوع المفرغ في غير طوابق.
سؤالي هو لماذا نفضل استخدام البلاطات المصمتة في الأقبية ؟
هل لأننا نعتبرها ملاجئ فنستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات؟
أم لتمكننا من اعتبار القو بأكمله كتلة صلدة و بالتالي يتم حساب ارتفاع البناء بدءا من الطابق الأرضي 
عند تحليل القوى الأفقية (زلازل-رياح)؟
أم ان هناك أسباب أخرى
يرجى الإفادة
شكرا


----------



## جاابر (18 مارس 2009)

- جزاكم الله خيرا أخوتي و أحبتي المهندسين .....أطلب منكم مساعدة و إن شاء الله تكونوا أهلها ..
أنا حابب تقترحوا عليي منشأة هندسية تكون مشروع تخرج أقترحه على دكتوري للعام المقبل ..المشروع أتمنى أن يكون بيتوني و ضخم نوعا ما لأنه سيكون لي شريك بالمشروع ..و إذا كان جزء منه معدني أكون شاكرا لكم كل الشكر ....أتمنى أن تفيدوني أفداكم الله ...


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 مارس 2009)

جاابر قال:


> - جزاكم الله خيرا أخوتي و أحبتي المهندسين .....أطلب منكم مساعدة و إن شاء الله تكونوا أهلها ..
> أنا حابب تقترحوا عليي منشأة هندسية تكون مشروع تخرج أقترحه على دكتوري للعام المقبل ..المشروع أتمنى أن يكون بيتوني و ضخم نوعا ما لأنه سيكون لي شريك بالمشروع ..و إذا كان جزء منه معدني أكون شاكرا لكم كل الشكر ....أتمنى أن تفيدوني أفداكم الله ...


 السلام عليكم
اشكرك على ثقتك بالمنتدى وبخصوص اقتراح مشروع تخرج فيمكنك ان تختار صالة رياضية حيث يكون
1- السقف من الاستيل Steel Structure 
2- المدرجات من الخرسانة المسبقة الصنع.
3- الاعمدة والارضيات والجدران من الخرسانةالمسلحة.
مع تمنياتنا لك بالتوفيق والنجاح الباهر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 مارس 2009)

ashhebar قال:


> أنا طالب في جامعة دمشق.
> لدي في مشروع التخرج بناء مؤلف من 8 طوابق و قبوين و قد جرت العادة هنا جعل بلاطة القبو و سقف القبو (بلاطة الطابق الأرضي) من النوع المصمت حتى لو تم استخدام النوع المفرغ في غير طوابق.
> سؤالي هو لماذا نفضل استخدام البلاطات المصمتة في الأقبية ؟
> هل لأننا نعتبرها ملاجئ فنستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات؟
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكر لك ثقتك بالمنتدى اما بخصوص سؤالك لماذا يتم تصميم بلاطة القبوBasement Floor والارضي Ground Floor من من النوع المصمت Solid Slab فذلك يعود الى استخدام هذه الطوابق ككراج Barking للسيارات .
وسوف اتأكد لك من هذه الاجابة من المهندس ابو الحلول.


----------



## toto_eng1945 (19 مارس 2009)

بسم الله
انا مشروع التخرج بتاعى foundation وعندى وحدة الفندق هعملها flat slab علشان المسافه بين الاعمده كبيره جدا والكود المصرى بينص على وجود احدى الشرطين حتى لايكون فى momentعلى الاعمده 
1-وجود كمر طرفى 
2-وجود كابولى بمسافه لاتقل عن ربع الباكيه 
فممكن حد يراجع الفقرات دى ويوضحلى مشكوورين


----------



## ENG MOHAMED_2010 (19 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا بعمل بحث عن الخرسانات الخاصه وبالتحديد خرسانة المنشآت النوويه ودروع الحمايه ومحتاج مساعدتكم 
اذا سمحتم اكون شاكر لو مدتونى بالكتب والابحاث اللى اتكلمت عن الموضوع 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 مارس 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر لك ثقتك بالمنتدى اما بخصوص سؤالك لماذا يتم تصميم بلاطة القبوbasement floor والارضي ground floor من من النوع المصمت solid slab فذلك يعود الى استخدام هذه الطوابق ككراج barking للسيارات .
> وسوف اتأكد لك من هذه الاجابة من المهندس ابو الحلول.


السلام عليكم
اليك رد الاخ أبو الحلول على طلبك
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

أهلاً بالأستاذ العزيز، بارك الله بك.. 

بالنسبة لموضوع البلاطات المصمتة في الأقبية، هي ليست ناحية تنظيمية في سوريا، ولكنها مفضلة عن البلاطات الهوردي لعدة أسباب.. 
الأول هو التكلفة الأقل، وخاصة في ظل عدم اهتمامنا الكبير بشكل السقف وظهور السقوط للكمرات، حيث أن الأقبية ليست أقبية سكنية، بل أقبية خدمات، أو ملاجئ.
سبب آخر هو استخدام بلاطات مصمتة كأسقف للملاجئ، لتتحمل حمولات حية تصل إلى 2 طن/م2
ولكن يمكن اعتماد البلاطة الهوردي إن أردنا ذلك، وخاصة في المباني الصغيرة التي يجد (نجار الباطون) فيها صعوبة في عمل كوفراج البلاطة المصمتة، فيفضل أن يتم تصميمها على أساس بلاطة هوردي تسهل عليه العمل..


----------



## dado0o (19 مارس 2009)

*الســــــلام عليكـــــــم و رحمــــــــة الله و بركـــــاته


أخواني المهندسين و الملميين ببرامج الهندسة المدنية...

أرجو منكم مساعدتي في عملية تحويل أو بالأحرى كيفية ادخال ملف AutoCAD إلى ال STAAD أو SAAB..لذلك لمساعدتي في عملية حساب ال loads ...


ممم.. يعني باختصار عندي تصميم لفندق على الأوتوكاد و بدي ادخله على الستاد أو الساب لكي يظهر لدي القوى المؤثرة لكل طابق..و منه استطيع ان اكمل مشروع تخرجي..

و الله هو تصميم أساسات لفندق يتكون من طابق أرضي+5 طوابق مكررة+السطح..بالاضافة الى الملحقات من مسبح و حديقة و موقف للسيارات..


و لكن أيضا لو بمقدوركم..تزويدي بمعلومات عن ال Collapsing soil و Swelling soil...

لأنه بمشروعي ساناقش كلا النوعين و أضع تصميمين للأساسات بناءا على كل نوع منهم..




فأرجو منكم المســــــــاعدة..و شكــــرا جزيـــلا سلفـــــــــــــــا...*​


----------



## sheboibrahim (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وربركاته
انا ادرس بجامعة الاسلامية في غزه
ومشروع تخرجي أادرة الازمات في المشاريع الهندسية
واحتاج الي كتب تتعلق بهدا الموضوع وفقكم الله


----------



## miro1_6 (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اولا احب اشكر المهندس رزق والمهندس انس على المجهود الاكثر من رائع


ثانيا
انا بكالريوس هندسة معمارية
واخترت مشروع يعتمد على الناحية الانشائية اكثر من معمارية
اى فكرة جديدة فى انشاء المبانى
والحقيقة انا محتارة جدا فى اختيار نوع الانشاء
او كيفية البحث عن طرق انشائية جديدة لا تضر البيئة ولا تستهلك من موارد الطبيعة
موارد معادة الصنع مثلا
مع استخدام تكنولوجيا حديثة مثل النانو فى انشاء المبنى
مشروعى عبارة عن مجمع للحرف اليدوية
وطبعا يحتوى على الات وماكينات بسيطة
وارتفاعه لا يزيد عن 3 ادوار

وجزاكم الله كل خير مقدما


----------



## anass81 (20 مارس 2009)

miro1_6 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> اولا احب اشكر المهندس رزق والمهندس انس على المجهود الاكثر من رائع
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ممكن ان يكون المشروع عن ال Green Buildings وهناك الكثير من المعلومات عن هذا الموضوع , وهذه احداها

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t9099.html


----------



## Eng_M1986 (20 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحم الرحيم
فى البدايه انا عايز اشكرالمشرفين على التفاعل معانا
انا طالب فى بكالوريوس قسم مدنى (مشروع خرسانه )
عندى مشكله فى وضع النظام الانشائى 
مرفق معمارى المشروع ومقترح النظام الانشائى مع وضع علامات فى الاماكن اللى مش عارف اعمل فيها ايه
يا ريت لو حد يناقشنى فى النظام الانشائى​


----------



## جاابر (20 مارس 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك على ثقتك بالمنتدى وبخصوص اقتراح مشروع تخرج فيمكنك ان تختار صالة رياضية حيث يكون
> 1- السقف من الاستيل steel structure
> 2- المدرجات من الخرسانة المسبقة الصنع.
> ...


 
إذا في مجال ممكن تمرقلي المشروع بجزأه المعماري حتى أقدر قدمه للدكتور و الله يجزيك الخير أخي الكريم ..


----------



## miro1_6 (20 مارس 2009)

anass81 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ممكن ان يكون المشروع عن ال Green Buildings وهناك الكثير من المعلومات عن هذا الموضوع , وهذه احداها
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t9099.html




لك منى جزيل الشكر على سرعة الاستجابة
وروعة الموضوع

لكن ماقصدته هو الطريقة الانشائية الكاملة للمبنى
بالانشاء وليس المعمار

حضرت مناقشة ماجستير تتحدث عن البيوت السكنية الحديثة
استخدم صاحبها اعمدة مفرغة لحمل الاسقف وتمرير الوصلات الكهربية والصحية فى نفس الوقت
كما انه يمكنها تغيير ال span بين الحوائط على حسب الحاجة ودون تكسير او مجهود

شئ مثل هذا:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pGHtRzEjtc&feature=related


----------



## نوارة (20 مارس 2009)

جاابر قال:


> - جزاكم الله خيرا أخوتي و أحبتي المهندسين .....أطلب منكم مساعدة و إن شاء الله تكونوا أهلها ..
> أنا حابب تقترحوا عليي منشأة هندسية تكون مشروع تخرج أقترحه على دكتوري للعام المقبل ..المشروع أتمنى أن يكون بيتوني و ضخم نوعا ما لأنه سيكون لي شريك بالمشروع ..و إذا كان جزء منه معدني أكون شاكرا لكم كل الشكر ....أتمنى أن تفيدوني أفداكم الله ...


 
بما انك حاب تدرس مشروع ضخم ويكون بيتوني وجزء منو معدني فانا اقترح عليك ان تعمل دراسة مقارنة بين مبنى بيتوني ومعدني ( Etude comparative d'une structure :charpente metalique et béton armé) 
يعني تاخذ مبنى من 6 الى 8 طوابق وتدرسو مرة بيتوني ومرة معدني وفي الاخير تعمل مقارنة بين الدراستين...​


----------



## سيف المدني (21 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب بكلوريوس هندسة مدنية في جامعة بغداد
لدية مشروع تخرج عن "الخرسانة الخالية من الركام الناعم"
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 مارس 2009)

سيف المدني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا طالب بكلوريوس هندسة مدنية في جامعة بغداد
> لدية مشروع تخرج عن "الخرسانة الخالية من الركام الناعم"
> ارجو المساعدة


السلام عليكم
اشكر لك ثقتك بالمنتدى ، بخصوص طلبك الخرسانة الخالية من الركام الناعم Non Fine Concrete لقد تم استخدامها لدى عملي في سد خرساني مدحولة Roller Compacted Concrete حيث تم استخدام الخرسانة بدون ركام ناعم فوق خطوط التصريف بدلا من الفلتر الركامي واليك هذه الابحاث مع تمنياتي لك بالتقدم والنجاح وننتظر بحثك في المنتدى

http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...?p="non+fine"+++concrete+++pdf&fr=yfp-t-501-s
http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...concrete+++powerpoint&y=Search&fr=yfp-t-501-s


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 مارس 2009)

nouara قال:


> بما انك حاب تدرس مشروع ضخم ويكون بيتوني وجزء منو معدني فانا اقترح عليك ان تعمل دراسة مقارنة بين مبنى بيتوني ومعدني ( etude comparative d'une structure :charpente metalique et béton armé)
> يعني تاخذ مبنى من 6 الى 8 طوابق وتدرسو مرة بيتوني ومرة معدني وفي الاخير تعمل مقارنة بين الدراستين...​


السلام عليكم
اشكر المهندسة نواره علي مشاركتها مع تمنياتي من الجميع المشاركة في هذا الموضوع وافادة طلبة التخرج من خبراتهم 
مع الشكر للجميع


----------



## جاابر (21 مارس 2009)

مشكورين جميعا ..بس رح يكون دراسة مبنين و المقارنة بينهما من أي النواحي الاقتصادية أم الفنية مثلا ممكن أمثلة تعطيني ..؟؟جزاكم الله خيرا.
- بالنسبة لمشروع الصالة ممكن مساقط للصالة حتى أقدر أعطيها لدكتوري لنقدر ناخد موافقة عالمشروع ..؟؟
و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## kastelyano (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني سؤالي لكم انه في حال كان المنشاة تحوي تراجعات(المسقط الارضي والاول اكبر من الطابق المتكرر) هل يؤثر ذلك على دراسة الرياح والزلازل وكيف يمكن تطبيق الرياح والزلازل عليها وخاصة عند منطقة التراجع البلاطة الثانية
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نوارة (22 مارس 2009)

جاابر قال:


> مشكورين جميعا ..بس رح يكون دراسة مبنين و المقارنة بينهما من أي النواحي الاقتصادية أم الفنية مثلا ممكن أمثلة تعطيني ..؟؟جزاكم الله خيرا.
> - بالنسبة لمشروع الصالة ممكن مساقط للصالة حتى أقدر أعطيها لدكتوري لنقدر ناخد موافقة عالمشروع ..؟؟
> و جزاكم الله كل خير


 
*بالنسبة للمقارنة تعتمد على نوعية البناء المختار وتكون من عدة نواحي*

*هده بعض الامثلة حتى اوضح لك الفكرة و لكن اتناء دراستك للمبنيين يمكن استنتاج عدة نواحي*

* 1-ماليا : فمثلا نجد ان البناء المعدني اقل كلفة من البناءالمبني من البيتون*
* 2-من الناحية الوقت: البناء المعدني يأخذ وقت أقل من البناء البيتوني لانه في البناء المعدني القسم الاكبر منه يحضر في الورشات*
* 3- معماريا: فمثلا في البناء البيتوني يمكن صب اي شكل يمكن تصوره من قبل المهندسين المعماريين اما في البناء المعدني فهذا مستحيل.*​


----------



## جاابر (22 مارس 2009)

- أنا أحبذ فكرة الصالة الرياضية لأنها فكرة رائعة و تحتوي على كامل الأجزاء المطلوبة ..فلو كان عند أحدكم مشروع معماري لصالة رياضية ...أتمنى أن يضعها لي في المرفقات...و مشكورين سلف


----------



## حنين الرافدين (22 مارس 2009)

الســــلامــ عليــكمـــ ورحمـــة اللـــهــ وبركــاتــــهــ


أخـــــي المهــــنـدس رزق
أنـــا طالبـــــة بكلوريـــوســ هنــــدســـة مدنيـــــة 
مشــــــــــروع تخـــرجـــي 
Design Of Steel Bridge
أرجـــوا مســـاعدتـــــي انـــ أمكنــكمـــ ..
وبـــارك اللــــه جـــ هـــودكـــمــ


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 مارس 2009)

حنين الرافدين قال:


> الســــلامــ عليــكمـــ ورحمـــة اللـــهــ وبركــاتــــهــ
> 
> 
> أخـــــي المهــــنـدس رزق
> ...


 *السلام عليكم
اليك هذه الكتب
Bridge Deck Analysis
http://rapidshare.com/files/211785725/BridgAn.rar 
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/b1rrqyzzg
او الكتاب
Design Guide for Composite Highway Bridges
http://rapidshare.com/files/21178175...ay_Bridges.rar 
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/ycw0rxqqt/*

وفي الكتاب الثاني ستجدي مثال كامل مع الحسابات الانشائية
وننتظر مشروع تخرجك في هذا المنتدى ليستفيد منه الاعضاء
مع تمنياتي لك بدوام التقدم والنجاح الباهر


----------



## حنين الرافدين (22 مارس 2009)

انـــ شــــــــــاء اللــــــهــ..
شـــكـــراااااااا جـــــزيــــــلاااااااااااا


----------



## J77 (23 مارس 2009)

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مشروعي عباره عن تصميم طريق هذا الطريق يحتوي على كوبري و مصرف مياه "culvert" ويجب تصميم الكوبري من A - Z المشروع عباره عن 15 طالب كل طالبين موزعين على مجموعه
2 تربه و3 اساسات وتسليح و2 مواد خرسانه و2 اسفلت و2 اداره للمشروع و2 للتخطيط المشروع و2 لطبقات الرصف
المشروع لازم يسلم خلال 6 اسابيع من الان وسيتم عرضه على منظمة ال ABET
بالنسبه لي انا في مجموعة الخرسانه والي يقدر يفيدني في اي شي عن الخرسانه للكوبري والمصرف اللازمه والاضافات اللازمه لهذه الخرسانه سيكون له جزيل الشكر وان شاء الله اذا خلص المشروع على خير اوعدكم اني ارفعوا على المنتدى وتقبلو تحياتي​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 مارس 2009)

J77 قال:


> السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> انا مشروعي عباره عن تصميم طريق هذا الطريق يحتوي على كوبري و مصرف مياه "culvert" ويجب تصميم الكوبري من A - Z المشروع عباره عن 15 طالب كل طالبين موزعين على مجموعه
> 2 تربه و3 اساسات وتسليح و2 مواد خرسانه و2 اسفلت و2 اداره للمشروع و2 للتخطيط المشروع و2 لطبقات الرصف
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اليك هذه الكتب
Bridge Deck Analysis
http://rapidshare.com/files/211785725/BridgAn.rar 
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/b1rrqyzzg
او الكتاب
Design Guide for Composite Highway Bridges
http://rapidshare.com/files/21178175...ay_Bridges.rar 
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/ycw0rxqqt


----------



## J77 (23 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك م رزق على سرعة الرد بس ياليت يابش مهندس لو تضيف لي كتاب اخر عن concrete design of bridge راح يفيدني اكثر ولك جزيل الشكر​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 مارس 2009)

J77 قال:


> شكرا لك م رزق على سرعة الرد بس ياليت يابش مهندس لو تضيف لي كتاب اخر عن concrete design of bridge راح يفيدني اكثر ولك جزيل الشكر​


Structural Design - Concrete Bridge Engineering: Performance and Advances

http://depositfiles.com/files/r4oyypzwp
برنامج تصميم جسورPGSuper™ is Precast-Prestressed Girder design and analysis software. PGSuper™ can be used to design and check precast-prestressed girder bridges in accordance with the AASHTO LRFD Bridge Design Specification and/or WSDOT criteria. The flexural design feature computes the number and configuration of prestressing strands and the minimum required concrete release strength. The shear design feature determines the number, size, and spacing of transverse reinforcement for vertical shear, horizontal shear, bursting, and strand confinement. Specification checking evaluates girders for compliance with strength, service, and detailing criteria. Girders are evaluated for stresses and stability during handling and transportation. Temporary prestressing to control camber, improve stability, and reduce concrete release strengths may also be input. The capabilities and constraints of local fabricators have been accounted for in this software product. PGSuper™ has been designed to allow for future expansion and updating as design criteria and user expectations change.​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/60047288/PGSuper_2.0.2.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/60052876/PGSuper_2.0.2.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/60061928/PGSuper_2.0.2.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/60066619/PGSuper_2.0.2.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/60070681/PGSuper_2.0.2.part5.rar


----------



## J77 (23 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك بش مهندس رزق والله يعطيك الف عافيه بس ياليت تقولي ايش البرنامج الي يشغل ذي الملفات ومعليش شكلي ازعجتك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 مارس 2009)

J77 قال:


> شكرا لك بش مهندس رزق والله يعطيك الف عافيه بس ياليت تقولي ايش البرنامج الي يشغل ذي الملفات ومعليش شكلي ازعجتك


السلام عليكم
تأكدت من الراوبط وهي تعمل بشكل جيد
- الرابط الاول لكتاب التصميم للجسور
- بخصوص البرنامج يجب تنزيل الملفات 5 اولا في داخل ملف ومن ثم فك ضغط الملف الاول وسيعمل البرنامج
الرابط هو Rapeadshare اما اذا لم يعمل عند فيكون السبب ان هذا الموقع محظور في البلد الذي انتي فيه
واليك هذه الكتب ايضا
*Analysis and Design of Reinforced Concrete Bridge Structures *

http://www.4shared.com/file/5807513...rced_Concrete_Bridge_Structures_copy.html?s=1
*THE DESIGN OF PRESTRESSED CONCRETE BRIDGES*

http://www.4shared.com/file/82293819/29393c20/THE_DESIGN_OF_PRESTRESSED_CONCRETE_BRIDGES.html?s=1


----------



## إدريس (24 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

هل يوجد طريقة لتصميم الجسور الدائرية؟؟


----------



## eng_snasser (24 مارس 2009)

:6:السلام عليكم 
احب انا اوجه الشكر لكل القائمين على المنتدى المتميز 
كنت حابب اسال عن الخرسانه سابقه الاجهاد وطرق عملها
واريت فكرة عن استخدمها فى صناعه مواسير باقطار كبيرة 
وشكرا :6:


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 مارس 2009)

eng_snasser قال:


> :6:السلام عليكم
> احب انا اوجه الشكر لكل القائمين على المنتدى المتميز
> كنت حابب اسال عن الخرسانه سابقه الاجهاد وطرق عملها
> واريت فكرة عن استخدمها فى صناعه مواسير باقطار كبيرة
> وشكرا :6:


السلام عليكم
اشكر لك ثقتك بالمنتدى واليك هذا الموضوع حيث تجد فيه كل ما يتعلق في الخرسانة المجهدة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=95853&highlight=post+tension+slab


----------



## nobel40 (25 مارس 2009)

hal haza mashro3 mn ecg


----------



## golf R32 (26 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم...

ابحث معلومات عن التصدع والتشقق وانواعه بالانجليزي....


----------



## حمزهههههه (26 مارس 2009)

dado0o قال:


> *الســــــلام عليكـــــــم و رحمــــــــة الله و بركـــــاته*​
> 
> 
> *أخواني المهندسين و الملميين ببرامج الهندسة المدنية...*​
> ...


 

بالنسبه للتحويل من الاوتوكاد الي الساب فيمكنك حفظ ملف الاوتوكاد بصيغه .dxf التي يمكن بعد فتح برنامج الساب ان تعمل لها import من قائمه file وتون بكده دخلت رسمه المنشا علي الساب وتدخل احمالك وتوصف القطاعات وتشتغل اكيد انت فاهم ساب بقي ولو واجهتك اي صعوبه في اللي انا بقوله ارجو انك توضحلي اللي انت مش فاهمه 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## المهندسmmb (27 مارس 2009)

مشروعي عن استخدام الزجاج التالف (( يعني waste glass)) في صناعة البلاط ,,,, يعني بمعني اخر 
reuse of construction and demolition waste

يا ريت لو في مشاريع سابقة او كتب تزويدونا فيها


----------



## moussa1986 (30 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

انا مشروعي تصميم ببرنامج e-tabs ياليت لو كان فية كتاب يفيدني موجود عندك(عربي)

عندي سوال/ ايهم افضل sap او e-tabs ؟وايهم اسهل؟

وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## anass81 (30 مارس 2009)

moussa1986 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا مشروعي تصميم ببرنامج e-tabs ياليت لو كان فية كتاب يفيدني موجود عندك(عربي)
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا رابط لنوطة ممتازة في ال Etabs 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=107464&page=7

وهذا رابط لمحاضرات فيديو ممتازة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=126528

اما اذا كنت تريد كتابا مفيدا لك , فهناك كتب الاستاذ عماد درويش متوفرة في المكتبات في سوريا

اما عن سؤالك ايهما افضل sap او ال Etabs فالجواب هو :

نستخدم ال Etabs لنمذجة الابنية الطابقية لانه اسهل استخداما و مخصص لهذا الامر
ونستخدم ال Sap لحل المنشات الخاصة مثل القشريات 

ارجو ان اكون قد اجبت على سؤالك , وانا جاهز لمزيد من الاسئلة باذن الله تعالى 

والله ولي التوفيق

أنس


----------



## ابونمه (2 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الكرام طبتم وطاب مساؤكم
انا محمد جامعة السودان سبق وان طرحت الموضوع للاخوه في باب اسال في برنامج ساب و.....بسال عن كيفية تصميم مدرسة بالكود البريطاني وهذه المدرسه مفتوحه في الوسط وبها فاصل تمدد والرابط المرفق به المعماري والاساسات وتسليح السق والقطاع الطولي .وهي عباره عن دورواحد ونفس المعماري دوريين يعني مدرستيين بنفس المعماري واحده دور والتانيه دوريين.
ارجو شاكرا ومقدرا الاتي:
1-اعادة تصميمها ان امكن او ملاحظات عامه
2-اريد معرفة تحليلها علي برنامج الساب
3-كيف احسب احمال الرياح بالكود البريطاني
4-كيف ادخل احمال الزلازل علي هذا النوع بالساب او الايتاب
5-عند مرحلة التحليل الزلزالي اريد تمثيل الحوائط ك shell elementكيف يتم ذلك .يعني الحوائط عايزها تساهم معاي بال stiffnessفي حالة الرياح والزلازل اي لااريد حساب حمل الحوائط وتوزيعه علي الكمرات علما بان هذا ممكنا في gravity load
عزرا تمثيل الحوائط مطلوب مني بهذه الطريقة وانا عارف انو عمليا مابحصل كدا ولكن دا لغرض بحثي
6-وكيف اتصرف في فاصل التمدد
7-كيف احسب center of mass and center of rigidity
اسف جدا للاطاله ولو في اي معلومة ناقصه سوف اوفرها لحضراتكم ان شاء الله
وجزاكم الله الف خير واحسان
الرسومات في هذا الرابط
http://rapidshare.com/files/21648369...chool.rar.html*​


----------



## anass81 (3 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

هذا رابط فيه مجموعة نصائح مهمة ومفيدة لطلبة مشاريع التخرج

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127300.html


----------



## cvbnm (3 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة انا مهندسة مدنية ولدي بحث تأثير الرطوبة على انواع مختلفة من انواع الطابوق تحت مستوى البادلو فمن لدية بحث مشابة راح يفيدني ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## eng_snasser (4 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كنت عاوز اسال عن ازاى نحدد كميات الحديد الازمه لصب سقف من النوع الكمرى solid وازاى تقد تحدد كميات الحديد الازمه للكمرات والسقف والكانات حيث انه يتم استخدام حديد 10مم للبلاطات و12مم للكمرات


----------



## Eng_M1986 (7 أبريل 2009)

محتاج طريقه حساب الترخيم فى اليلاطات بالكود المصرى


----------



## روزاما المراغى (7 أبريل 2009)

ارجووووووووووووكم اريد تصميم ميكانيكى للمصعد


----------



## م/ابو حازم (8 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
يعطيك العافية باش مهندس رزق على مجهودك الرائع.
ممكن تفيدني باش مهندس في تصميم جدران القص وكيفية ارتباط الجدار بالبلاطة وهل هناك بيم لسند البلاطة او تربط مباشرة بالجدار
وشكرا


----------



## mohamed_elnady (11 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم انا مشروع ري واحب انك تساعدنى فى مشروعى خاصة الخريطة الكنتورية لانى واجهت صعوبة فى رسمها اتمنى لو فى برنامج يساعدنى فى رسمها انا فى جامعة بنها مصر واكون شاكر جدا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 أبريل 2009)

mohamed_elnady قال:


> السلام عليكم انا مشروع ري واحب انك تساعدنى فى مشروعى خاصة الخريطة الكنتورية لانى واجهت صعوبة فى رسمها اتمنى لو فى برنامج يساعدنى فى رسمها انا فى جامعة بنها مصر واكون شاكر جدا


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك ثقتك بالمنتدى اما بخصوص سؤالك هناك موقع خاص في هذا المنتدى قسم الطرق والمساحة حيث ستجد طلبك حيث يوجد برنامج كما ذكرت يقوم برسم خطوط الكنتور او الشبكية وحساب الكميات


----------



## نبيه زهوة (12 أبريل 2009)

*مساعدة لو سمحت أخي الفاضل*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته :
أنا طالب سنة خامسة و واجهتني الأمور التالية عند دراستي لمشروع تخرج وهو تصميم و دراسة مشفى الأندلس في حمص - سورية :
1) هل يمكن اسناد الدرج على التربة مباشرة بعمل جائز على التربة مباشرة ز ماهي الإجراءات المناسبة
2) في برنامج etabs اذاكانت الجملة الإنشائية المقاومة للهزة الأرضية عبارة عن اطارات و كان لدي جدران بيت الدرج من البيتون المسلح و قمت بتحرير العقد للإطارات مع الجدران بحيث لا تنقل عزوم فهل من الضروري تعرف روابط الجدار pier
3) ما هي تحقيقات الإجهادات اللازمة عند اعتماد حصيرة فطرية
4) ما هي ترتيبات التسليح التي يمكن اتخاذها في عقدة بين اطار و جدار قصي لمنع نقل العزوم بينهما


----------



## ashhebar (12 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا أخ رزق, وشكرا للأخ أبو الحلو ل على الاجابة الوافية. بشأن basement foor slab 
انا في الواقع تأخرت في قراءة ردك الى اليوم , ولكنه مفيد جدا.


----------



## meri (13 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته انا ميري من الجزائر ابحث على كتب في الطرقات


----------



## نوارة (13 أبريل 2009)

meri قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته انا ميري من الجزائر ابحث على كتب في الطرقات


 
_وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته_

_Voila le livre : *Le Projet routier*_
http://www.4shared.com/file/84884843...tier_Opmt.html
Mot de passe : www.lmgc.fr


*un document du LCPC sur l'histoire de route 
http://www.lcpc.fr/fr/sources/hist-routes.dml*​​


----------



## ابونمه (16 أبريل 2009)

يا حبايب ارجو المساعدة في المشاركة 117والله في انتظاركم


----------



## astra11 (16 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا ادرس في بريطانيا وبحثي يختص (تاثير حجم السيارات على بناء موقف السيارات) ولقد حدد لي اثنان من مواقف السيارات وطلب مني المقارنه بينهم ولاكن لا اعرف كيفيه المقارنه لا اعرف عمل جداول او جراف ارجوا المساعده


----------



## العفو منك إلهى (17 أبريل 2009)

أنا طالب بالفرقة الرابعة عام ومشروعى رى وأنا واخد جانبه مشروع ىخر وهو الصحية ,,,,سؤالى انا أريد أن أعمل دراسات فى الصحية شاركونى فى اختيار جزء بحيث أستفاد منه وكذلك أفيد بلدى (مصر) (وأريد كتب او .... فى الصحية وبالذات فى ال simplified sewage وجزاكم الله خيراً وزادكم علما وامتيازاً ,,منتدى متميز جداً


----------



## ahmedbushra (17 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم انا اخوكم احمد بشرى احمد طالب بالسنة الخامسة كلية الهندسة قسم المدنية 
احتاج معلومات اوكتب تتحدث عن تطور تصميم الطرق لان عندي بحث بعنوان التصميم الهندسي والانشائي لطريق قومي وهذه المعلومات احتاجها للفصل الاول ( الاطار النظري ) وجزاكم الله خيرا بالمناسبة انا من السودان


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 أبريل 2009)

*كتب في تصميم الطرق Roads Design*



ahmedbushra قال:


> السلام عليكم انا اخوكم احمد بشرى احمد طالب بالسنة الخامسة كلية الهندسة قسم المدنية
> احتاج معلومات اوكتب تتحدث عن تطور تصميم الطرق لان عندي بحث بعنوان التصميم الهندسي والانشائي لطريق قومي وهذه المعلومات احتاجها للفصل الاول ( الاطار النظري ) وجزاكم الله خيرا بالمناسبة انا من السودان


 السلام عليكم
نرحب في المنتدى وفي كل مهندسي السودان
هناك قسم خاص بالطرق وكذلك يوجد متكتبة متخصصة في الطرق في هذا المنتدى.
واليك مجموعة من الكتب
Handbook of Transportation Engineering
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/qq2xk3zun
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/216232183/TranspEngin.rar

External Works, Roads and Drainage: A Practical Guide
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/3golcfa1r
Ken Skorseth : Gravel roads : maintenance and design manual 
http://rapidshare.com/files/175124946/GravRoad.rar
or
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/0bkkuj6oi

T.F. Fwa (Editor), «The Handbook of Highway Engineering»
http://rapidshare.com/files/24803166/The_Handbook_of_Highway_Engineering_2005_muya.rar


----------



## andi batool (20 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
هندسة مدنيه-بكالوريوس
تصميم برج
الاردن كجامعة البلقاء
"ياريت اذا عندكم جداول Exelلتصميم ضد الزلازال بالكود البرطاني والخطوات الواجب عملها"


----------



## anass81 (20 أبريل 2009)

astra11 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا ادرس في بريطانيا وبحثي يختص (تاثير حجم السيارات على بناء موقف السيارات) ولقد حدد لي اثنان من مواقف السيارات وطلب مني المقارنه بينهم ولاكن لا اعرف كيفيه المقارنه لا اعرف عمل جداول او جراف ارجوا المساعده



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي الكريم , هل المطلوب منك تقديم مذكرة حسابية ام فقط دراسة نظرية؟
وهل تقصد بحجم السيارات , car dimensions ام car numbers
بالنسبة للمقارنة , ممكن انك تقارن مثلا بالحمولات التصميمية بين الموقفين , والسعة التي صمم عليها كل موقف , وحجم السيارات التي يتوقع ان تشغل كل موقف

بالنسبة للجداول, فالامر بسيط اذا توافرت لديك المعلومات

وان شاء الله بتتيسر امورك


----------



## eng 7oras (20 أبريل 2009)

لو سمحتو عايز ضروري جدا

اعرف ازاي احسب الاحمال علي الاعمدة بطريقة ال area method

ارجو التوضيح الكامل وبستفاضة

مع امثلة
وياريت لو في شيت اكسيل يساعدني
او اي وسيلة اخري

ارجو الرد باسرع وقت
وشكرا للقائمين علي هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (21 أبريل 2009)

ايه المشاركات الممتازه دى من الأخوه الكرام 
جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## ali_eng89 (21 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
يا اخوان اذا في حدا بقدر يساعدني في مشروع تخرج سابق للطرق 
انا من الاردن جامعة البلقاء


----------



## No0o0o0oR (24 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اولا احب اشكرك على الفكره الطيبه دى 
اللى من خلالها تساعدنا على التفكير والبحث الافضل
انا من مصر ومشروع مقاومه مواد بالاخص فى الاسمنتات
بس انا الوقتى عندى بحث عن تلف الخرسانه وصدأ الحديد 
بحثت كتير عن تلف الخرسانه بس مش لقيت الكتير كلها تقريبا معلومات سطحيه 
اتمنى ان حضرتك تقدر تساعدنى 
وجزاك الله خيرا ونفعنا جميعا بعلم نافع ​


----------



## ع.الفضيل (24 أبريل 2009)

*التشققات في المباني أسبابها وطرق علاجها*

أنا طالب هندسة مدنية في جامعة 7 أكتوبر 
أريد مساعدة في كيفية البداية في مشروع تخرج بعنوان
التشققات في المباني أسبابها وطرق علاجها:56:


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 أبريل 2009)

ع.الفضيل قال:


> أنا طالب هندسة مدنية في جامعة 7 أكتوبر
> أريد مساعدة في كيفية البداية في مشروع تخرج بعنوان
> التشققات في المباني أسبابها وطرق علاجها:56:


السلام عليكم
افضل طريقة لكتابة الموضوع ان تبدأ اولا بقراءة هذا المرجع المتخصص في الموضوع الذي تبحث عنه وبعدها ستجد كيفية البداية وكتابة بشكل هندسي

تصدع المنشأت الخرسانية وطرق اصلاحها
المؤلفون :-
أ.د. شريف أبو المجد.
أ.م.د. منير كمال
أ.د. عمرو سلامة
أ.م.د. شادية نجا الابياري

وهو يباع لدى

دار النشر للجامعات المصرية - مكتبة الوفاء
41 ش شريف ت 3921997/ 3934606

دار الوفاء للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع - المنصورة 
ت 342721 / 356220/356230

المكتبة امام كلية الطب
ت 347423
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح وبانتظار مشروعك هذا في المنتدى


----------



## ابو الامير1 (26 أبريل 2009)

انا طالب بالجامعة الاسلامية
تخصص هندسة مدنية
عاوز اعمل model في المشروع حد ممكن يدلني على اداة لعمل المودل 
سمعت عن ANN بس مش عارف انزلها اذا حد عندو اياها يرفعها


----------



## محبة اهل البيت (26 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد اعمل مشروع تخرج حول بناء قاعة رياضية او بيت سكني من طابق او طابقين اذا احد عنده هذا المشروع يفيدني به وجزاه الله خيراً


----------



## mezoo2101 (28 أبريل 2009)

فى البداية اتوجه بجزيل الشكر الى م/ رزق عبد اللطيف والى ادارة المنتدى على هذا الموضوع البالغ الاهمية
انا طالب فى السنة النهائية ومشروع تخرجى فى تصميم guyed tower
ارجوا المساعدة فى الحصول على كتب فى تصميم ال guyed tower
وكذلك برامج لو امكن ذلك وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 أبريل 2009)

mezoo2101 قال:


> فى البداية اتوجه بجزيل الشكر الى م/ رزق عبد اللطيف والى ادارة المنتدى على هذا الموضوع البالغ الاهمية
> انا طالب فى السنة النهائية ومشروع تخرجى فى تصميم guyed tower
> ارجوا المساعدة فى الحصول على كتب فى تصميم ال guyed tower
> وكذلك برامج لو امكن ذلك وشكرا جزيلا لكم


السلام عليكم
اليك مجموعه من البحوث في هذا الخصوص
برنامج تصميم guyed tower
http://rapidshare.com/files/197415562/risa_tower_4.7.rar 
صور guyed tower
http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...?p=guyed+tower+&fr=yfp-t-501-s&ei=utf-8&x=wrt

http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt=A0geu_L7Z_dJa.YASsZXNyoA?p=guyed+tower+design+%2B+pdf&fr=yfp-t-501-s&fr2=sb-top

http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...guyed+tower+design+&fr=yfp-t-501-s&fr2=sb-top

http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...design+++powerpoint&fr=yfp-t-501-s&fr2=sb-top


----------



## علي احمد محمد (30 أبريل 2009)

The idea of amazing and beautiful at the same time 
Sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## ابو حفني (30 أبريل 2009)

انا بجامعة الاسكندرية بمصر
مشروع التخرج الخرسانة ذاتية الدمك
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## anass81 (30 أبريل 2009)

ابو حفني قال:


> انا بجامعة الاسكندرية بمصر
> مشروع التخرج الخرسانة ذاتية الدمك
> ارجو المساعدة



السلام عليكم

هذه مجموعة من الروابط المفيدة لك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t88897.html

http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/showpost.php?p=999290&postcount=1

http://www2.cege.ucl.ac.uk/research/concrete/Testing-SCC/Guidelines for testing.pdf

http://www.4shared.com/file/47441102/29763aa9/self_compact_concrete.html

http://www.waset.org/pwaset/v23/v23-92.pdf


----------



## eng_snasser (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لو سمحتو يا جماعه عندى تقرير عن driving machine in egypt ياريت لو حد يقدر يساعدنى باى معلومات وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mossesalkasseem (30 أبريل 2009)

ممكن كتب عماد درويش اذا تكرمتم


----------



## mossesalkasseem (30 أبريل 2009)

وفي حال وجود الكتب كيف يتم التحميل


----------



## anass81 (30 أبريل 2009)

mossesalkasseem قال:


> ممكن كتب عماد درويش اذا تكرمتم



السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم , كتب المهندس عماد درويش متوفرة في المكتبات في سورية وغيرها من الدول العربية , وهي لها حقوق طبع محفوظة لدار دمشق للطباعة والنشر

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng 7oras (2 مايو 2009)

عايز اي معلومات او كتاب عن composite structure
بس ياريت بالعربي


----------



## mezoo2101 (3 مايو 2009)

اشكرك اخى الكريم بارك الله فيك ورزقك من الحلال الطيب
اسالك عن امكانية مساعدتى فى الحصول على ابحاث فى mult-story building
انا اقوم بعمل بحث فى multi-story structures
ارجوا المساعده وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## anass81 (3 مايو 2009)

mezoo2101 قال:


> اشكرك اخى الكريم بارك الله فيك ورزقك من الحلال الطيب
> اسالك عن امكانية مساعدتى فى الحصول على ابحاث فى mult-story building
> انا اقوم بعمل بحث فى multi-story structures
> ارجوا المساعده وجزاك الله خيرا



السلام عليكم

هل تفيدك هذه الابحاث

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=c3622aaecadef6a6e2e0ddc18231e4e6

http://www.science-direct.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6V2Y-4VTK5NF-2&_user=10&_coverDate=03%2F12%2F2009&_rdoc=53&_fmt=high&_orig=browse&_srch=doc-info(%23toc%235715%239999%23999999999%2399999%23FLA%23display%23Articles)&_cdi=5715&_sort=d&_docanchor=&view=c&_ct=76&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=da03fab761c930ac22442fccccc15ca2

http://www.science-direct.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6V2Y-4W3P063-3&_user=10&_coverDate=04%2F19%2F2009&_rdoc=8&_fmt=high&_orig=browse&_srch=doc-info(%23toc%235715%239999%23999999999%2399999%23FLA%23display%23Articles)&_cdi=5715&_sort=d&_docanchor=&view=c&_ct=76&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=a09ce69533c0413e3b9047862d3e3772

http://www.science-direct.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6V2Y-4VXJVY3-1&_user=10&_coverDate=03%2F26%2F2009&_rdoc=33&_fmt=high&_orig=browse&_srch=doc-info(%23toc%235715%239999%23999999999%2399999%23FLA%23display%23Articles)&_cdi=5715&_sort=d&_docanchor=&view=c&_ct=76&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=ec2bb984aa324a1817c660a94836b5af

اذا كانت تفيدك , فسوف احاول أن أرفعها لك بإذن الله


----------



## anass81 (3 مايو 2009)

وهذين رابطين اخرين مفيدين لك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129507.html

http://www.wpi.edu/News/Conf/ASEE/PDFs/1-f-jay.pdf


----------



## mezoo2101 (3 مايو 2009)

متشكر جدا يا بشمهندس انس ربنا يخليك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## anass81 (3 مايو 2009)

mezoo2101 قال:


> متشكر جدا يا بشمهندس انس ربنا يخليك وجزاك الله خيرا



السلام عليكم

المقالات في المشاركة الأولى غير متاحة لغير المشتركين, إذا كانت ذو فائدة لك , فسوف أقوم برفعها بإذن الله


----------



## anass81 (4 مايو 2009)

eng 7oras قال:


> عايز اي معلومات او كتاب عن composite structure
> بس ياريت بالعربي



السلام عليكم

للأسف ما يتوفر لدينا هو فقط بالانكليزية , أرجو أن تفيدك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125960.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t87015.html


----------



## hmode04 (4 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا فى جامعة الخرطوم 
ومشروعى عن تصميم محطة تنقية لمياه ال


----------



## hmode04 (4 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا فى جامعة الخرطوم 
ومشروعى عن تصميم محطة تنقية لمياه الشرب


----------



## yastof (4 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم أنا ادرس في كلية بالمغرب عندي مشروع تخرج 

dimensionnement d'un réservoir d'eau rectangulaire 

أرجو من الإخوة المهندسين افادتي بأي وتائق أو كتب عن هدا الموضوع باللغة الفرنسية وشكراً


----------



## سيفلاوييييه (5 مايو 2009)

أولا تشكر أخي على هذه المعلومات
ثانيا أود ان استأذنك في عرض مشروع تخرجي الثاني و الذي يشبه تقريبا تصميم Tower Building, والذي كان بعنوان:
"analysis and design of multiystoryed building"
ولكنني استخدمت STAAD Pro في تصميمه


----------



## odwan (5 مايو 2009)

الإخوة الأفاضل بارك الله فيكم على هذه المبادرة الطيبة وأنا شخصيا الأن في طور المشروع وسأقوم بتحميله عند الإنتهاء منه وإعطاء البيانات كاملة كما طلبتموها وهي فكرة جيدة .
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 مايو 2009)

سيفلاوييييه قال:


> أولا تشكر أخي على هذه المعلومات
> ثانيا أود ان استأذنك في عرض مشروع تخرجي الثاني و الذي يشبه تقريبا تصميم tower building, والذي كان بعنوان:
> "analysis and design of multiystoryed building"
> ولكنني استخدمت staad pro في تصميمه


 السلام عليكم
نرحب بك وبمشروع تخرجك والشكر لك سلفا وابنتظار مشروع تخرج
مع تمنياتنا عليك بالمزيد من المساهمات


----------



## موسى الطيب (6 مايو 2009)

اريد المساعدة فى مشروع تخرج بعنوان تحليل وتصميم العارضات الخرسانية بواسطة الحاسوب


----------



## سيفلاوييييه (6 مايو 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نرحب بك وبمشروع تخرجك والشكر لك سلفا وابنتظار مشروع تخرج
> مع تمنياتنا عليك بالمزيد من المساهمات


 
تشكر أخي
و لكنه تصميم بسيط بواسطة 
STAAD Pro & some Manully
سارفق لكم البحث بالاضافة الى project drawingsباستخدام AutoCAD2008


----------



## سيفلاوييييه (6 مايو 2009)

سيفلاوييييه قال:


> تشكر أخي
> و لكنه تصميم بسيط بواسطة
> STAAD Pro & some Manully
> سارفق لكم البحث بالاضافة الى project drawingsباستخدام AutoCAD2008


 

أحب ان أنوه أن البحث ذو سعة كبيرة جدا لذلك قمت بتقسيمه الى 3أجزاء لارفاقه ف المشاركة

اليكم الان project drawings 

واخيرا ارجو من كل من يقرأ البحث ان يعطي تقيمه و انتقاداته او ملاحظاته


----------



## سيفلاوييييه (7 مايو 2009)

ali_eng89 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يا اخوان اذا في حدا بقدر يساعدني في مشروع تخرج سابق للطرق
> انا من الاردن جامعة البلقاء


 
مشروعي الاخير كان لطريق طوله 6,5 كم و هو بسيط جدا و تم تصميم جزء بسيط منه و ليس باكمله
و لكن للاسف لا املك نسخه الكترونية لخرائط الشارع

اليكم روابط البحث


----------



## بومكحلة (10 مايو 2009)

اشكر ادارة المنتدى على الموضوع الخاص بمشاريع التخرج وان شاء الله يجعله في ميزان الحسنات.
مشروع تخرجي هو عمل مقارنة بين structure contreventé par voile et structureetcontreventémixte (voile portique) متكونة من 14طابق ممكن احد يساعدني جزاكم الله عنا كل خير .


----------



## Gaara (10 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أخوي أنا من ليبيا 
ومشروعي بعنوان تصميم شبكة مجاري و مياه ومياه امطار لبناية سكنية 
ارجو أن دلوني عن أي برامج كمبيوتر خاصة بذالك وكتب ومراجع علمية
وجزاكم الله عني كل الخير 
شكراًً


----------



## safousafou (10 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
انا طالبة سنة ثالثة 
تخصص هندسة مدنية نظام ل.م.د
البلد الجزائر
اريد مساعدتكم في mini projet
حول مشروع في طور الانجاز
المطوب ما هي الخطوات اللتي اتبها و ان وجد لديك مثال على ذلك فانا ممتنة لكم
شكرا


----------



## sloma205 (11 مايو 2009)

]السلام عليكم
موضوع بحثي للتخرج هو
سقوفات المباني الاقتصاديه 
ممكن احد يساعدني بمعلومات


----------



## gardail (12 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا الاستاذ والباشمهندس رزق . شكرا لك علي هذا القتراح العظيم 
انا الطالب أحمد عثمان 
جامعة السودان للعلوم و التكنولوجيا
كلية الهندسة - قسم المدنية - المستوي الخامس
مشروع التخرج عن : وسيلة النقل الترام 
ارجو منكم مدنا باي معلومة عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 مايو 2009)

gardail قال:


> السلام عليكم يا الاستاذ والباشمهندس رزق . شكرا لك علي هذا القتراح العظيم
> انا الطالب أحمد عثمان
> جامعة السودان للعلوم و التكنولوجيا
> كلية الهندسة - قسم المدنية - المستوي الخامس
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على ثقتك بالمنتدى بخصوص طلبك وللاسف الشديد فهو قليل جداااااااا بالمكتبه العربية واليك بعض الروابط بهذا الخصوص واذا اردت باللغة الانجليزية فابلغني بذلك
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/مترو_أنفاق_القاهرة
http://www.egyts.com/atunnelling_p_cairometro.htm
http://www.bawazir.com/cms/index.php?option=com_*******&task=view&id=279&Itemid=1

واليك هذه المواضيع باللغة الانجليزية
http://www.4shared.com/network/sear...y:5&sizeCriteria=atleast&sizevalue=10&start=0


----------



## safousafou (12 مايو 2009)

mais pourkoi vous voulez pas m'aider s'il n'y a pas mon sujet lessez aumoin un msg pour me connaitre
s.v.p je vous attend


----------



## مونية النفس (13 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورمة الله وبركاتة لى طلب ولكم جزيل الشكر 
انا فى السنة النهائية واحتاج معلومات عن المواد البوليمرية المسلحة بالالياف frp
اتمنى الرد وبارك الله لكم فى هذا المجهود وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتكم جميعا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 مايو 2009)

مونية النفس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورمة الله وبركاتة لى طلب ولكم جزيل الشكر
> انا فى السنة النهائية واحتاج معلومات عن المواد البوليمرية المسلحة بالالياف frp
> اتمنى الرد وبارك الله لكم فى هذا المجهود وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتكم جميعا


 http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...+with+frp+++pdf&fr=yfp-t-106&fr2=sb-top&sao=1


----------



## sloma205 (13 مايو 2009)

]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
انا طالبة سنة خامسه 
تخصص هندسة مدنية 
البلد السودان
اريد مساعدتكم 
حول مشروع في طور الانجازبعنوان سقوفات المباني الاقتصاديه
المطوب مساعدتي بمعلومات
شكرا


----------



## anass81 (13 مايو 2009)

sloma205 قال:


> ]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> انا طالبة سنة خامسه
> تخصص هندسة مدنية
> البلد السودان
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو توضيح طلبك اكثر


----------



## اسم غريب (13 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاسم احمد ابراهيم
اليلد فلسطين
المشروع تخرج حول transporation modelling
المشكلة:
المشكلة الكبرى هي انه من المفترض ان اناقش مشروعي بعد اقل من شهر ولكن هناك مشاكل تواجهني وارجو ان اجد عندكم الحل
1- في مشروعي المفروض ان استخدم برنامج مروري مثل contam , tanscad 
ولكن برنامج tanscat يحتاج لا استطيع ان اجد فارجو ان تساعدوني في ان اجده مع الكراك
2- ان موضوع يتكلم عن "trip generation, trip distribution, choise models, traficc assigement"
ولكم الشكر ساتم التواصل معكم


----------



## م. فادي كيسو (16 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم .......
- اسم البلد:العراق .
- التخصص :مدني 
- المستوى الدراسي:دراسات أولية (بكلوريوس) مرحلة رابعة 
- اسم المشروع*geometric design of highway in mountainous terrain *
انا طالب في المرحلة الرابعة اقوم بعمل مشروع عن تصميم طريق جبلية بطول 10 كم 
ما هي اهم المصادر المفيدة في هذا المجال باللغة الانجليزية إذا أمكن
بألإضافة إلى ال AASHTO specifications الخاصة بهذا الجال 
واطلب منكم ايضاً مساعدة في كيفية ترتيب مثل هكذا مشاريع 
أرجو الرد السريع 
مع وافر الشٌكر
أخوكم م.فادي


----------



## anass81 (16 مايو 2009)

م. فادي كيسو قال:


> السلام عليكم .......
> - اسم البلد:العراق .
> - التخصص :مدني
> - المستوى الدراسي:دراسات أولية (بكلوريوس) مرحلة رابعة
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه بعض من مواصفات ال AASHTO 

http://www.4shared.com/file/91616253/c16a760a/AASHTO_LRFD_Design_Specifications_2007.html

http://www.4shared.com/dir/12178660/355cfd48/AASHTO__LRFD.html

أرجو أن تفيدك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 مايو 2009)

م. فادي كيسو قال:


> السلام عليكم .......
> - اسم البلد:العراق .
> - التخصص :مدني
> - المستوى الدراسي:دراسات أولية (بكلوريوس) مرحلة رابعة
> ...


 السلام عليكم
AASHTO Standard Specification for Highway
http://rapidshare.com/files/231537768/AASHTO_Standard_Specifications_For_Highway_Bridge_16th.pdf
Privatization of Roads and Highways: Walter Block 
http://rapidshare.com/files/223655113/privatization_of_roads_and_highways_2009.pdf 

The Federal Role in Highway Research Amd Technology (Special Report (National Research Council (U S) Transportation Research Board)) [Transportation, Road & Motor Vehicles]

http://depositfiles.com/en/files/a83kmjwl0
Highway Capacity Manual: Metric Units 
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/8nay2h8xo


http://depositfiles.com/en/files/a83kmjwl0


----------



## زهرة سليم (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

انا مشروع تخرجي تصميم شبكة مكشوفة........ووصلت الى المرحلة النهائية 

وهي عبارة عن تقديم بحث في انواع البوابات الاتوماتيكية التي عادة ماتوضع 

على منظمات الحجز والتصريف لاقنية الري 

ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على مراجع في هذا الموضوع وخاصةً البوابات من 

طراز Avio & Avis وان أمكن باللغة العربية فلغتي الانكليزية غير جيدة خاصةً

في ايجاد المعنى العلمي..........علماً أنني حاولت الترجمة ولكنها تأخذ مني وقتاً جماً

وانا الآن في فترة امتحانات

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 مايو 2009)

زهرة سليم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا مشروع تخرجي تصميم شبكة مكشوفة........ووصلت الى المرحلة النهائية
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم
موضوع قيم ويستحق المساعدة واليك هذه المواقع
http://www.fao.org/landandwater/aglw/watermanagement/docs/MOD_Egypt.stm
http://www.itrc.org/papers/responseofcontrolledcanal/responseofcontrolledcanals.pdf
http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...&sigr=11k2mgict&sigi=11g3d1kc4&sigb=12i4j7sa4
http://www.fao.org/landandwater/iptrid/docs/fao_iptrid_damascus_symposium2.pdf
اما للترجمة وبشكل سريع ومبدئي فيمك كتابة النص الذي ترغبين بترجمته على هذا الموقع

http://translate.google.jo/?hl=ar&tab=wT#


----------



## خفايا الحنايا (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
ابصراحة اشكر لكم طرحكم الراقي في المنتدى
ان من الكلية التقنية العليا بسلطنة عمان
مستوى الدبلوم
تخصص الهندسة المدنية
عندي مشروع الدبلوم بس كثير محتارة
والارجح في الافكار هو admixture
ممكن تساعدوني اكثر الله يعطيكم الصحة والعافية على خدماتكم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 مايو 2009)

خفايا الحنايا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ابصراحة اشكر لكم طرحكم الراقي في المنتدى
> ان من الكلية التقنية العليا بسلطنة عمان
> مستوى الدبلوم
> ...


 السلام عليكم
http://www.4shared.com/file/95510710/6d74293e/___online.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/17723978/63cc5529/BS5075_Concrete_admixtures.html?s=1


----------



## ahm531 (18 مايو 2009)

sloma205 قال:


> ]السلام عليكم
> موضوع بحثي للتخرج هو
> سقوفات المباني الاقتصاديه
> ممكن احد يساعدني بمعلومات



A great article about the several flooring systems from the PCA, hope you can get use out of it =)


----------



## م. فادي كيسو (18 مايو 2009)

*شكراً يا أساتذة على هذه المعلومات القيمة *
*و إن شاء الله . الله يقدرني على مجازاتكم *​


----------



## اسم غريب (18 مايو 2009)

اسم غريب قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الاسم احمد ابراهيم
> اليلد فلسطين
> المشروع تخرج حول transporation modelling
> ...


 

يا ريت يا شباب لا تنسوني


----------



## مهندس وليد السيد (18 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
كنت عايز شرح فيديو لكيفية حل منشأ 2d على الساب ديناميكيا باستخدام response spectrum و time history 
وتعريف ال no of modes و joint mass و mass ratio و section cut او اى شرح عربى مبسط ليهم
وياريت لو موجود كود الاحمال 1993 علشان المشروع 
واسف على الاطالة


----------



## anass81 (18 مايو 2009)

مهندس وليد السيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كنت عايز شرح فيديو لكيفية حل منشأ 2d على الساب ديناميكيا باستخدام response spectrum و time history
> وتعريف ال no of modes و joint mass و mass ratio و section cut او اى شرح عربى مبسط ليهم
> وياريت لو موجود كود الاحمال 1993 علشان المشروع
> واسف على الاطالة



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو ان يفيدك هذا الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/94851379/122e470f/ARABIC_dynamic__analysis_using_SAP.html


----------



## زهرة سليم (18 مايو 2009)

الف الف شكر للمهندس رزق على المساعدة القيمة ...........والله يجعل هاد الشي في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خفايا الحنايا (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات


----------



## نجيب الهتار (18 مايو 2009)

*ماليزيا*

السلام عليكم..
أخواني أريد أعرف أين أجد معلومات في هذا المنتدى عن هندسة المياه. أنا كنت أظنها في قسم الهندسة المدنية. شكرا ......


----------



## نجيب الهتار (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ayman mohamed (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
مشروع تخرجي عن معالجة المشاكل التصميمه
(التي تم تنفيذها)
ممكن تساعدوني بمراجع عن الموضوع وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## anass81 (19 مايو 2009)

ayman mohamed قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مشروع تخرجي عن معالجة المشاكل التصميمه
> (التي تم تنفيذها)
> ممكن تساعدوني بمراجع عن الموضوع وجزاكم الله خير




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو منك ان توضح سؤالك اكثر


----------



## ayman mohamed (19 مايو 2009)

انا عندي مبني بداء تنفيذه ووجدة فيه مشاكل بالتصميم (السقف ما بيتحمل الحمل الواقع عليه , تسليح العمدان غير كافي)
كنت اريد بعض الدراسات بالنسبه للحلول الممكنه اذا امكن وشكرا


----------



## anass81 (19 مايو 2009)

ayman mohamed قال:


> انا عندي مبني بداء تنفيذه ووجدة فيه مشاكل بالتصميم (السقف ما بيتحمل الحمل الواقع عليه , تسليح العمدان غير كافي)
> كنت اريد بعض الدراسات بالنسبه للحلول الممكنه



السلام عليكم

ارجو ان يفيدك هذا الموضوع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501.html


----------



## ayman mohamed (19 مايو 2009)

وعليكم السلام
شكرا جزيلأ الموضوع مفيد بس اذا امكن انا محتاج لكتاب او دراسه عن الموضوع
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 مايو 2009)

ayman mohamed قال:


> انا عندي مبني بداء تنفيذه ووجدة فيه مشاكل بالتصميم (السقف ما بيتحمل الحمل الواقع عليه , تسليح العمدان غير كافي)
> كنت اريد بعض الدراسات بالنسبه للحلول الممكنه اذا امكن وشكرا


السلام عليكم
الموضوع الذي تطلبه تم بحثة في اكثر من موضع " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية " ويتحدث عن ذلك بالتفصيل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501.html
اما بخصوص الكتب فهناك العديد من المشاركات في هذا المنتدى تجد طلبك فيها وعلى سبيل المثال
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126577.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117240-5.html#post1016046


----------



## ayman mohamed (20 مايو 2009)

وعليكم السلام
شكرا جزيلا علا المساعده وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## اسم غريب (21 مايو 2009)

اسم غريب قال:


> يا ريت يا شباب لا تنسوني


 
يبدوا لا حياة لمن تنادي
اذا لم يسطع احد مساعدتي قول لي بدلا من اضاعة وقتي


----------



## ranyala (22 مايو 2009)

الاخ الفاضل
 

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....


 احتاج مساعده في تصميم مشروع بحث التخرج باستخدام برنامج الاتوكاد ان امكن ضروري جدا حيث انه بحث التخرج 


 انتظر الرد عاجلا لاني احتاجه خلال هذي الايام وان شاء الله ربي يوفقك


----------



## ابوسمير الامير (22 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
استاذي الكريم اتمنى ان تساعدني في ايجاد الكود الاردني " لقد فقدت الامل من ان اجده فانا محتاج لان اصمم مشروع تخرج يحتوي احمال الزلازل ويجب ان تكون ضمن نظام الكود الاردني " حيث انني طالب هندسة مدنية بجامعة الاسراء بالاردن" ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 مايو 2009)

ابوسمير الامير قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> استاذي الكريم اتمنى ان تساعدني في ايجاد الكود الاردني " لقد فقدت الامل من ان اجده فانا محتاج لان اصمم مشروع تخرج يحتوي احمال الزلازل ويجب ان تكون ضمن نظام الكود الاردني " حيث انني طالب هندسة مدنية بجامعة الاسراء بالاردن" ولك جزيل الشكر


 السلام عليكم
اشكرك على ثقتك بالمنتدى.
بخصوص طلبك فهو متوفر في مكتبة المهندسين الاردنيين عمان - الشميساني.
ويمكنك التواصل مع نقابة المهندسيين الاردنيين من خلال الموقع الخاص بهم
http://www.jea.org.jo/home/StaticPages/ArabicPages/ContactUS/index.html
واتوقع انه موجود ايضا في وزارة الاشغال العامة عمان - الدوار الثامن


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 مايو 2009)

ranyala قال:


> الاخ الفاضل
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....
> ...


 السلام عليكم
نرحب بك في المنتدى ، في الحقيقة لم افهم طلبك جيدا فبرنامج الاتوكاد Autocad لا يصمم وانما برنامج للرسم ولتعلم الرسم لا بد من اخذ دورة واحدة على الاقل او تعلم نفسك ذاتيا من خلال البرامج التعليمية وهي متوفرة في هذا المنتدى القسم المدني والقسم المعمارية ويمكنك البحث عن ذلك وستجد طلبك ولكن التعليم الذاتي يأخذ وقتا لذلك انصحك بأخذ دورة رسم اتوكاد.


----------



## the poor to god (23 مايو 2009)

الله يقويك يا مهندس كنت نفسى اجد الوقت الكافى لمساعدتك


----------



## بن ربعات (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم والف شكر الاستاذ رزق اتمني ان تكون خطوات للرسم بالاوتوكاد وكيفيه اخذ الابعاد الثلاثيه وكيفيه استخدام نظام 3d


----------



## anass81 (25 مايو 2009)

بن ربعات قال:


> السلام عليكم والف شكر الاستاذ رزق اتمني ان تكون خطوات للرسم بالاوتوكاد وكيفيه اخذ الابعاد الثلاثيه وكيفيه استخدام نظام 3d



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هنالك الكثير من مواضيع تعليم الاوتوكاد موجودة في المنتدى, بامكانك العثور عليها باستخدام خاصية البحث
وهي مشروحة في هذا الموضوع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t132635.html


----------



## 0yaz9 (25 مايو 2009)

احي القائم على هذا الموضوع الكبير


----------



## anass81 (25 مايو 2009)

اسم غريب قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الاسم احمد ابراهيم
> اليلد فلسطين
> المشروع تخرج حول transporation modelling
> ...





اسم غريب قال:


> يبدوا لا حياة لمن تنادي
> اذا لم يسطع احد مساعدتي قول لي بدلا من اضاعة وقتي



السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم, هكذا مواضيع , هي من اختصاص هندسة المساحة والطرق, أتمنى منك أن تضع سؤالك في المنتدى المخصص للمساحة والطرق , حتى تحصل على إجابة لما تريد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f50.html


----------



## bitbash (30 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا
الرجاء افادتي في مشروع تخرجي وهو بعنوان تأثير المياه الجوفيه علي المنشأت (المباني والطرق ) 
مع كل شكري


----------



## ابوبكر العباسى (30 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اولا انا عضو جديد فى ملتقاكم العامر وبالجد انا نادم على كل يوم مر وانا لم اعلم بوجود هزا الموقع القيم.
انا طالب بجامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا
كلية هندسة المياه والبيئه
المستوى الرابع.
اريد عناوين بحث تخرج فى مجال السدود 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kamaljelban (30 مايو 2009)

*طلب المساعدة في رسالة ماجستير*

السلام عليكم 

اولا يا اخواني انا عندي رسالة ماجستير بعنوان
study the scour phenomena around submarine pipelines
الاسم كمال الهادي احمد جلبان 
البلد ليبيا
المدينة طرابلس
جامعة الفاتح كلية الهندسة قسم الهندسة المدنية

المشكلة الي عندي هي في المراجع لان المراجع حول الموضوع الذي ارغب في دراسته غير متوفره في الجامعة ولا على شبكة الانترنت بشكل مجاني 

الواقع ان المراجع موجودة على الانترنت لكن كل الواقع الي نلقا فيها المراجع المهمه لدراسه تكون غير مجانية لو سمحتو لو فيه حد يعرف مواقع ممكن اجد فيها مراجع حول هادا الموضوع يا ريت يعطيني علم و بارك الله فيكم ولكم جزيل الشكر
لو فيه حد عنده فكرة على الموضوع او يرى في نفسه انه ممكن ايساعدني اكتر في المعادلات او برنامج الماتلاب ايميلي هو ************

مع العلم ان المراجع المطلوبه يا ريت اتكون باللغة الانجليزية 

و شكرا والسلام عليكم

يمنع وضع عناوين البريد الالكتروني في المشاركة

المشرف


----------



## bitbash (30 مايو 2009)

الاخ الباشمهندس ابوبكر العباسي انا ايضا ادرس في جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنلوجيا لكن قسم الهندسة المدنيه السنة الاخيره


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 مايو 2009)

ابوبكر العباسى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اولا انا عضو جديد فى ملتقاكم العامر وبالجد انا نادم على كل يوم مر وانا لم اعلم بوجود هزا الموقع القيم.
> انا طالب بجامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا
> كلية هندسة المياه والبيئه
> ...


السلام عليكم
اليك هذه المجموعة من الكتب
Hydraulics of Dams and River Structures 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/403c4d/n/9058096327_rar 
http://uploadbox.com/files/5f071a060a

The Hoover Dam (Building America: Then and Now) 
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/juz78vrta
http://rapidshare.com/files/218594505/1604130695.rar.html

ويمكنك ايجاد المزيد من الكتب في هذا الموضوع حيث تم الطلب سابقا هنا وقمت بوضع عدد من الكتب


----------



## fraidkamel (31 مايو 2009)

الخرسانة افيد لك من الصحية


----------



## bitbash (2 يونيو 2009)

bitbash قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> الرجاء افادتي في مشروع تخرجي وهو بعنوان تأثير المياه الجوفيه علي المنشأت (المباني والطرق )
> مع كل شكري


ياجماعه مافي اي احد مستعد يساعدني:82: :55: انا محتاجه للموضوع ضروري:80:


----------



## anass81 (2 يونيو 2009)

bitbash قال:


> ياجماعه مافي اي احد مستعد يساعدني:82: :55: انا محتاجه للموضوع ضروري:80:



السلام عليكم

هذه مجموعة من الروابط المفيدة لك

http://www.cig.ensmp.fr/~iahs/redbooks/a154/iahs_154_04_0145.pdf

http://www.arab-ency.com/index.php?module=pnEncyclopedia&func=display_term&id=159962

http://www.swa7liyas.com/vb/showpost.php?p=10390&postcount=1

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126821.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Groundwater

http://books.google.com/books?id=tz...19WcBg&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=7

واذا أردت المزيد ,أرجو أن يكون طلبك محدداً أكثر


----------



## الطاهرعثمان (3 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم .... جزاكم الله خير علي كل ماقدم وماسوف يقدم.... اني اطلب المساعده في مشروع التخرج في الدبلوم العالى وتخصصي هو الطرق واسم المشروع (اعادة تاهيل وصيانة الطرق) ادرس بجامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجا..... اطلب المساعدة في اختيار المرجع المناسب وكيفية تحميله على جهاز الكمبيوتر


----------



## bitbash (4 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> هذه مجموعة من الروابط المفيدة لك
> 
> ...


 مشكور اخ انس ، موضوع البحث عن المياه الجوفية القريبة من سطح الأرض (حتى 3 امتار تقريبا ) ، وهي مشكلة توجد في كثير من البلدان (كالعين مثلا ) وتؤثر تأثيرا كبيرا علي المنشأت وتؤدي الي تهدم المباني أحيانا .
في الموضوع قيد الدراسة أخذنا منطقة معينة لدراستها في السودان (دراسة حالة ) ولكني أريد معلومات إضافية حول الموضوع لانني لم اجد الكثير


----------



## الاء عقيل هادي (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن ان احصل على مشروع بكل تفاصيله من الالف الى الياء
يعني اريد نموذج مبسط لجدول كميات لبناية هيكلية اربع طوابق مع كافة الملحقات والرسوم المبسطة التفصيلية وكذلك انواع الفحوصات الواجب ان اعملهة وبارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## سليم اللئيم (7 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من منتداكم الغالي و المفيد بما يحويه من اعضاء مخلصين و موقرين 
تزويدي بمشاريع تخرج لبنايات متعددة الطوابق 20-30 طابق بما يحتويه من :
report
sample calcution for design beam,column,slab,footing
analysis by staad 
اتمنى ان القى طلبي في منتداكم الموقّر


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (8 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

بالنسبه لنسبه الحديد في المقطع الخرساني للعمود عندما تزيد حسب الكود المصري 4 % للأعمده الداخليه و 5% للأعمده الطرفيه و6% للأعمده الركنيه 

وعند زياده هذه النسبه نلاحظ زياده عدد الأسياخ بكثره 
فما هو افضل قطر يمكن استخدمه

اي اذا تم استخدام ان نسبه الحديد 3.5% من قطاع خرساني 80*300 سم2
ما هو القطر المناسب ليعطي العدد المناسب


----------



## fatalfury (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحتم أريد كتب عن تصميم الخزانات العالية لأن مشروعي عبارة عن خزان عالي علي شكل ثماني الاضلاع يحمله core ثماني أيضا. ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## علي احمد محمد (10 يونيو 2009)

u can see wibset google deigin is impressive


----------



## eng.amd (11 يونيو 2009)

السلا عليكم
انا طالب في جامعه دمشق
ابحث عن برنامج لتفريد التسليه للجوائز اذا ممكن حد يدلني


----------



## bitbash (11 يونيو 2009)

bitbash قال:


> مشكور اخ انس ، موضوع البحث عن المياه الجوفية القريبة من سطح الأرض (حتى 3 امتار تقريبا ) ، وهي مشكلة توجد في كثير من البلدان (كالعين مثلا ) وتؤثر تأثيرا كبيرا علي المنشأت وتؤدي الي تهدم المباني أحيانا .
> في الموضوع قيد الدراسة أخذنا منطقة معينة لدراستها في السودان (دراسة حالة ) ولكني أريد معلومات إضافية حول الموضوع لانني لم اجد الكثير


 :82::55::82::82::82::55::82:


----------



## anass81 (11 يونيو 2009)

bitbash قال:


> مشكور اخ انس ، موضوع البحث عن المياه الجوفية القريبة من سطح الأرض (حتى 3 امتار تقريبا ) ، وهي مشكلة توجد في كثير من البلدان (كالعين مثلا ) وتؤثر تأثيرا كبيرا علي المنشأت وتؤدي الي تهدم المباني أحيانا .
> في الموضوع قيد الدراسة أخذنا منطقة معينة لدراستها في السودان (دراسة حالة ) ولكني أريد معلومات إضافية حول الموضوع لانني لم اجد الكثير



السلام عليكم

صراحة , لا أملك دراسات متعمقة بهذا المجال , ولكن أرجو أن تفيدك هذه الروابط

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=high+water+table+problems.PDF&aq=f&oq=&aqi=&fp=DLh7wmTRH1c

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=high+water+table+basement.PDF&aq=f&oq=&aqi=&fp=DLh7wmTRH1c

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=high+water+table+solutions.PDF&aq=f&oq=&aqi=&fp=DLh7wmTRH1c

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=high...9&oq=high+water+table+&aqi=g10&fp=DLh7wmTRH1c


----------



## bitbash (11 يونيو 2009)

شكرا كمان مره يا باشمهندس


----------



## mollo fathy (14 يونيو 2009)

*"fbr" "hsscc"*

مساء الخير 
انا طالب في كلية الهندسة جامعه المنصورة
وعندى بعض من النقط البحثية عن تدعيم وصيانه المنشات الخرسانية عن طريق استخدم fbr
او الالياف الكربونية والزجاجية ارجو من اى حد عنده بحث عن الموضوع ده او صور لية انه يزودنى بية
كمان احب انى اطلب من الزملاء لو فى بحث او كتاب عن الخرسانة ذاتية الدمك عالية المقاومة "hsscc" ياريت يكون كتاب او بحث مزود بالصور والمنحنيات على الاختبارت عليها والخواص المميزة ليها 
شكرا


----------



## احمد فتوح 1 (15 يونيو 2009)

انا نفسى ادخل مشروع structure
وعايز كتاب عربى يشرح الساب v.10
بس يكون فيه الزلازل والرياح


----------



## FOUEZ (15 يونيو 2009)

كيف نحسب escalier helicoidal


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 يونيو 2009)

mollo fathy قال:


> مساء الخير
> انا طالب في كلية الهندسة جامعه المنصورة
> وعندى بعض من النقط البحثية عن تدعيم وصيانه المنشات الخرسانية عن طريق استخدم fbr
> او الالياف الكربونية والزجاجية ارجو من اى حد عنده بحث عن الموضوع ده او صور لية انه يزودنى بية
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اليك هذه المجموعة من الكتب في التدعيم
Claude Bathias, Hiroshi Fukuda - Repairing Structures Using Composite Wraps
http://rapidshare.com/files/240773722/cc04.rar
FRP Composites for Reinforced and Prestressed Concrete Structures: a guide to fundamentals and design for repair and retrofit 
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/tejzwdunc
اما بخصوص SCC Self Compacted Concrete فهناك العديد من المواضيع في المنتدى


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 يونيو 2009)

mollo fathy قال:


> مساء الخير
> انا طالب في كلية الهندسة جامعه المنصورة
> وعندى بعض من النقط البحثية عن تدعيم وصيانه المنشات الخرسانية عن طريق استخدم fbr
> او الالياف الكربونية والزجاجية ارجو من اى حد عنده بحث عن الموضوع ده او صور لية انه يزودنى بية
> ...


 السلام عليكم
يوجد في المنتدى كل ما طلبته
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=1892943


----------



## waelbadr (16 يونيو 2009)

انا طالب بالهندسة ومحتاج خطوات تصميم قاعات المحاضرات مثل مدرج كلية السياحة والفنادق بالاقصر


----------



## محمدرمزي (16 يونيو 2009)

احمد فتوح 1 قال:


> انا نفسى ادخل مشروع structure
> وعايز كتاب عربى يشرح الساب v.10
> بس يكون فيه الزلازل والرياح


 السلام عليكم
مشروع الانشاءات مشروع متميز 
انا لا استطيع ارفاق ملف لك حاليا 
ولكن انا متواصل معك في هذا المنتدي وباقي الزملاء اذا احتجت اي اسئلة


----------



## محمدرمزي (16 يونيو 2009)

waelbadr قال:


> انا طالب بالهندسة ومحتاج خطوات تصميم قاعات المحاضرات مثل مدرج كلية السياحة والفنادق بالاقصر


 يوجد حلول كثير ولكن الافضل ان يتم عملها علي هيئة frames مع وجود كمرات ثانوية يتم حل هذه الفريمات علي الساب 2000 كـ 3D model . كلما زاد البحر للفريم كلما زاد عمق الكمرة الرئيسية للفريم


----------



## ابومهراس (16 يونيو 2009)

ممكن الله يعافيكم بحث عن precast وانواعه مع الصور الله يجزاكم خير


----------



## المهندس علاء سليم (17 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الاعمال وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله للجميع


----------



## جاابر (17 يونيو 2009)

- أنا بطلب منكم أخواتي اذا بتقدروا تأمنولي مسقط لبرج سكني او تجاري يحتوي على مهبط مطارات في الطابق العلوي , و مسبح في ملحق حرم البرج ...لو سمحتوا ...و هذا الطلب خاص من الأخوة المشرفين للضرورة .


----------



## shalata (17 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بدايه احب اشكر كل المساهمين على المنتدى جزيل الشكر لما يبذلوة من جهد لافاده جميع المشاركين 
انا طالب فى الفرقه الرابعه مدنى ان شاء الله 
ولدى حيره فى اختيار مشروع التخرج فارجو من اهل الخبره مساعدتى فى التخلص على هذه الحيره ومساعدتى فى اختيار مشروع التخرج من حيث احتياجاته فى سوق العمل سواء فى مصر او اى من الدول العربيه علما بان المشاريع المتاحه لدى هى 
1-خرسانه مسلحه
2-اداره مشروعات التشييد
3-طرق ومطارات
4-منشات وكبارى معدنيه


----------



## Mohamad_abdalla83 (19 يونيو 2009)

ازاى ارفع من اجهاد الخرسانة لكى تصل الى 1000 كجم / سم2 بدل من 300 كجم / سم2


----------



## mr.civil (19 يونيو 2009)

اولا :السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة صراحة اشكر كل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع الذي صراحة يفوق الوصف ز
ثانيا: انا طالب سنه 3 في بريطانيا وفكرت من وقت طويل بمشروع تخرج وهو عبارة عن مجمع يحتوي على محلات وعلى صالات اللعاب ومطاعم....الخ ,, وهذا المجمع يتكون ايضا من 5 طوابق وهو على شكل نجمه ولكن الذي حيرني في هذا المشروع انه اود عمله بالوتوكاد ولكن المشروع يتركب من الاستيل هل هناك من لدية الخبره في مباني الاستيل من حيث الحسابات وقدره التحمل الرجاء المساعده 
ونتمنا لكم التوفيق من الله الي الامام انشاءالله ,, ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هشام الباز (19 يونيو 2009)

أنا إنشاء الله رايح بكالوريوس السنة الجاية ومش عارف أخود مشروع أيه 
يا ريت تقولولي أيه المشاريع اللي ممكن أستفاد منها أوي في شوغلي لما أتخرج


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (19 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا محتاج نوته حسابيه وتكون بالغه الأنجليزيه يا ريت بعد اذنكم جميعا 

وياريت بسرعه


----------



## alsoghier (19 يونيو 2009)

ممكن بعض المعلومات عن مشروع الصحيه


----------



## جمال الدمرداش (21 يونيو 2009)

لو سمحتم انا عايز اختبارات الخرسانه الطازجه والمتصلده والمقاس الاعتباري للركام


----------



## eng.ahmedsalem (24 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا احمدسالم طالب بالسنه النهائيه شعبه الهندسه المدنيه انا كنت بجهز مشروع اساسات جزيره اصطناعيه وكنت محتاج دعم عن الموضوع دا من كتب ومراجع وموارد للبحث وازاي اقدر اجيب معلومات عن البيئه البحريه في المشروع من درجات حراره وضغط وارتفاع امواج ونسبه الرطوبه الخ........... اكون شاكر جدا لو ساعدتوني في الموضوع دا


----------



## ابوركابى (25 يونيو 2009)

ليس عندى اضافه حاليا لكن ممكن الافاده مستقبلا باذن الله


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 يونيو 2009)

eng.ahmedsalem قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا احمدسالم طالب بالسنه النهائيه شعبه الهندسه المدنيه انا كنت بجهز مشروع اساسات جزيره اصطناعيه وكنت محتاج دعم عن الموضوع دا من كتب ومراجع وموارد للبحث وازاي اقدر اجيب معلومات عن البيئه البحريه في المشروع من درجات حراره وضغط وارتفاع امواج ونسبه الرطوبه الخ........... اكون شاكر جدا لو ساعدتوني في الموضوع دا


السلام عليكم
بخصوص طريقة انشاء جزيرة اصطناعية artificial islad
http://www.tsunami.ait.ac.th/tsunami-forum/Presentations/E-6.pdf
ممكن الرجوع الي دائرة الارصاد الجوية في بلدك وستجد طلبك
او اقرب محطة لبدك وعلى سبيل المثال يوجد محطة بالاسكندرية
ويمكن ان تفيدك هذه المواقع
قياس الامواج=
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/wave.shtml
درجات الحرارة
http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/paleo/metadata/noaa-tree-4845.html


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (27 يونيو 2009)

اولا احب ان اقدم خالص شكرى للمهندس رزق حجاوى والمهندس انس وليا رجاء عندكم اريد كتب فى تخطيط شبكات المياه وكيفيه استلام بنود الاعمال من حفر وتركيب مواسير وردم وكذلك بالنسبه للصرف الصحى وارجو الاهتمام بموضوعى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## anass81 (28 يونيو 2009)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> اولا احب ان اقدم خالص شكرى للمهندس رزق حجاوى والمهندس انس وليا رجاء عندكم اريد كتب فى تخطيط شبكات المياه وكيفيه استلام بنود الاعمال من حفر وتركيب مواسير وردم وكذلك بالنسبه للصرف الصحى وارجو الاهتمام بموضوعى وجزاكم الله خيرا



السلام عليكم

هنالك الكثير من المواضيع التي تتحدث عن شبكات المياه في ملتقانا , فقط ابحث عنها في محرك البحث , وهذا أحدها

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90430.html


----------



## علي احمد محمد (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
من لديه بعض الاوراق او البيبرات عن هذه البرامج watercad , seercad , epanet sewercad


ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mezoo2101 (30 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> هل تفيدك هذه الابحاث
> 
> ...





فى البداية احب اشكرك على الاهتمام واعتذر لك عن تاخرى فى الرد ولكن التمس لى العذر

المواضيع مفيدة باذن الله لو فى الامكان رفعها ارجو ذلك وجزاك الله خيرا

وشكرا


----------



## gharib belal (1 يوليو 2009)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## eng_wezo (2 يوليو 2009)

لو سمحت يا باشا لو عندك اي حاجه عن المواني وتصميم الارصفه او مشاريع مواني ياريت تفيدني وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 يوليو 2009)

eng_wezo قال:


> لو سمحت يا باشا لو عندك اي حاجه عن المواني وتصميم الارصفه او مشاريع مواني ياريت تفيدني وجزاك الله كل خير


 السلام عليكم
يمكنك ايجاد طلبك هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t111874.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117240-5.html#post1013981


----------



## ma-tawa (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
أنا محمد عزمي توكل من جامعة البعث /حمص/سورية/سنة خامسة
الحقيقة مشروعي هوي تدعيم وتوسيع جامع أثري حجري في مدينة حمص في منطقة السوق(أي في منطقة مكتظة بالزوار وشوارعها ضيقة من غير الممكن دخول المعدات الكبيرة )
طلب الدكتور مننا أن نعمل رفع طبوغرافي بالبداية للمنطقة وسنبدأ الأسبوع القادم إن شاء الله 
المطلوب هو أي مرجع عن تدعيم المنشآت الحجرية أو أي نصيحة ممكن تفيدنا 
مع تحياتي الخالصة للمجهود المبذول


----------



## علي البلوي (4 يوليو 2009)

مساء الخير اشكر كل من يساعدني للحصول على معلومات للتحليل الانشائي والتحسس النائي او التحسس عن بعد.لان لي رغبه بالبحث في احد هذين الموضوعين او ادمجهما ببحث واحد


----------



## FOUEZ (5 يوليو 2009)

اخئ رزق :
لدي مشكلة فئ حساب السلالم(helicoidal escalier).
ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## a_nesta13 (6 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزيت خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 يوليو 2009)

*هدية لطلبة مشاريع التخرج*

السلام عليكم
اقدم لكم هدية قام احد الاخوة بوضعها في المنتدى ونظرا لاهميتها وحتى يستفيد منها طلبة مشاريع التخرج لمن يفكر في مشروع تخرج في تصميم الموانئ .
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة odwan 

 
_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
_الحمد لله وكفى والصلاة والسلام على رسوله المصطفى وبعد_
_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
_الإخوة الأعضاء الكرام ... رفع الله قدركم وحفظكم جميعاً بحفظه_
_أتمنى أن ينال المرفق إعجابكم :77: ورضاكم وأسأل الله أن ينفع به وأن أكون عند حسن الظن وأن يكون الموضوع شيق ومفيد :75:_
_وأنا في إنتظار ردودكم الطيبة_
_والله أسأل التوفيق للجميع لما يحب ويرضى_
_والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
_ملاحظة / المشروع من إعدادي وأعتذر إن كان هناك خطأ أو سهو أو نسيان وأنتظر لمساتكم العلمية والفنية عن الموضوع ._
السلام عليكم
الف مبروك على التخرج اولا.
من ناحية المشروع تشكر عليه وفيه معلومات قيمة يمكن الاستفادة منها لكل من يرغب في مشروع تخرج في الموانئ.
اتمنى لك دوام التقدم والنجاح.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142482.html#post1172200
وهناك هدية اخرى للمهندسة بنت طرابلس في تخطيط الموانئ
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t81971.html
ونتمنى العودة للمهندسة بنت طرابلس بالكتابة في المنتدى حيث انها انقطعت منذ 16-3-2008​


----------



## علي احمد محمد (8 يوليو 2009)

thank u so many deeply mach


----------



## anass81 (8 يوليو 2009)

mezoo2101 قال:


> فى البداية احب اشكرك على الاهتمام واعتذر لك عن تاخرى فى الرد ولكن التمس لى العذر
> 
> المواضيع مفيدة باذن الله لو فى الامكان رفعها ارجو ذلك وجزاك الله خيرا
> 
> وشكرا



السلام عليكم 

تم رفع الروابط في هذه المشاركة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137096.html#post1172648


----------



## اوس التكريتي (9 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

بارك الله بكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء 

اني الوافد الجديد للملتقى
أوس
طالب مرحلة رابعه واخير ان شاء الله
قسم الهندسه المدنيه
جامعة تكريت / العراق

مشروع التخرج الذي اعمل عليه حاليا

هو معالجة الخرسانه بمواد معينه بعد الصب وتأثير ذلك على مقاومتها 

الي رح نسوي
اربع مجاميع من العينات
كل عينه مؤلفه من مجموعة مكعبات خرسانيه عددها 6 مكعبات طول ضلعها 150 ملم
بعد عملية الصب وفك القوالب
نقوم بمعالجة احدى المجاميع بال ( فلانكوت )
والاخرى ب ( محلول صابون مع الماء )
والثالثه ب ( الغره )
والرابعه تترك بدون معالجه بأي ماده

نضع المكعبات جميعها في الماء لمدة 28 يوم

ثم نقيس مقاومة انضغاط كل مجموعه

ونناقش النتائج

الفكره جديده ومبتكره 

توخينا في اختيار المواد الاقتصاديه وعدم نفاذيتها للماء

وان شاء الله سوف نخرج بنتائج 

يمكن الاستفاده منها في الحياة العمليه لرفع مقاومة الخرسانه بتغليفها بمواد رخيصه 

ذات كلفة واطئه وتأثير جيد ان شاء الله


فالآن هل يوجد احد يستطيع امدادي بمعلومات او مراجع عن هذا الموضوع
ولكم جزيل الشكر

أخوكم 

أوس​


----------



## safraouiya (10 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته , أود أن أسأل إن كان بالإمكان تزويدي بمواضيع تخص الطرق و المنشآت الفنية و خصوصا الجسور. لأنني إن شاء الله أحتاجها العام المقبل في شهادة التخرج. أنا طالبة في الجزائر


----------



## سيف الهواري (11 يوليو 2009)

فكره جميله جدا انا معاك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 يوليو 2009)

safraouiya قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته , أود أن أسأل إن كان بالإمكان تزويدي بمواضيع تخص الطرق و المنشآت الفنية و خصوصا الجسور. لأنني إن شاء الله أحتاجها العام المقبل في شهادة التخرج. أنا طالبة في الجزائر


 السلام عليكم
*Guia Para el Diseño y Construcción de Pavimentos Rigidos





http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7R98ELR5%20
or
http://depositfiles.com/files/iknlglnqz%20*​

Bridge Engineering:Construction and Maintenance 




http://rapidshare.com/files/231536895/Bridge_Engineering_Construction_and_Maintenance_0849316847.rar

Tyler G. Hicks, "Handbook of Civil Engineering Calculations" 





http://depositfiles.com/en/files/kzovei29j
http://rapidshare.com/files/239430214/CivEnginCalc.rar


----------



## اوس التكريتي (12 يوليو 2009)

اوس التكريتي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بارك الله بكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء
> 
> ...




:18::18::18::18::18:


----------



## سيف الهواري (13 يوليو 2009)

انا محتار اختار مشروع انشاءات بالحاسب ولا خرسانه ولا منشات معدنيه دلوني


----------



## hassanaki (14 يوليو 2009)

* يارب اغفر لنا جميعا وعلمنا بما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا يارب العالمين
حمل من الرابط التالى :-

*
​*http://www.4shared.com/file/117631812/1ad0753e/___1-3.html**

سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة المجلدات ( 1 – 6 ) [كاملة] للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى [المجلد الأول][ جذء 1 ] 1/1*​


----------



## rana trawneh (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم . ارغب في تزويدي ومساعدتي في مواضيع تخرج للتخصص الهندسه المدنيه.مياه وبيئه شاكره حسن التعاون


----------



## محمد225 (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته 
انا طالب بجامعة امدرمان الاسلاميه 
بحث تخرجي بعنوان ( الخواص الكيميايئه والفيزيايئه لخلطه الاسفلتيه ) ارجوا المساعده


----------



## محمد225 (1 أغسطس 2009)

في راي المتواضع ان تختار منشات معدنيه


----------



## محمد225 (1 أغسطس 2009)

اخي القسامي ممكن القليل من وقتك


----------



## روان عبدالله رضوان (2 أغسطس 2009)

"بارك الله فيك استاذي العزيز وجعلك ذخرا للجميع"
تحياتي


----------



## سليم الغمرى (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ma-tawa (7 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا محمد عزمي توكل من جامعة البعث في سورية
شوي مشروعي جديد أنا ورفقاتي
الفكرة انو عنا جامع اثري بمنطقة السوق القديم ورايدين نحفر تحته قبو ونرفع فوقو طابق
البناء الأساس الحجري وجد فيه بعض الشقوق الطولية الشاقولية ( ميلانها ضعيف )
فاذا ممكن ياريت أخي الكريم تزودني بكتب عن تدعيم المنشآت الحجرية وعن وعن تدعيم التربة عند الحفر
لانو صحن الجامع ( الفسحة السماوية ) محاطة بأعمدة القناطر وبدنا نحفر الصحن بعمق 4 أمتارلذلك أنا بحاجة لأفكار عن طرق الحفر دون المساس بلأعمدة أو أي فكرة عن تدعيم الحفر والتربة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 أغسطس 2009)

ma-tawa قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا محمد عزمي توكل من جامعة البعث في سورية
> شوي مشروعي جديد أنا ورفقاتي
> الفكرة انو عنا جامع اثري بمنطقة السوق القديم ورايدين نحفر تحته قبو ونرفع فوقو طابق
> ...


 السلام عليكم
بخصوص الحفر والتدعيم تحت الابنية الاثرية يحتاج الى خبرة سابقة في هذا المجال أكثر من الكتب.
ويمكن المساعدة في بحث من خلال :-​
ارسال المخططات الخاصة بهذا البناء الاثري وتوضيح مخططات للاساسات وطبيعة التربة.​
يمكنك الاضلاع على موضوع " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية" حيث تم طرح العديد من طرق التدعيم للتربة الابنية بكافة انواعها.​
هناك كثير من الكتب في مجال تدعيم الابنية والتربه موجودة في هذا المنتدى يمكنك من خلال تصنيف المواضيع في المنتدى الحصول عليها .​


----------



## gharib belal (7 أغسطس 2009)

الف الف شكر.وياريت يكون فيه تكملة


----------



## عبد الرحمن الحسينى (8 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
موضوع بحثي عن الاساسات العميقه 
هل منمساعدة على اظهار الموضوع بشكل لائق


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 أغسطس 2009)

عبد الرحمن الحسينى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> موضوع بحثي عن الاساسات العميقه
> هل منمساعدة على اظهار الموضوع بشكل لائق


 السلام عليكم
اليك هذا الموضوع المراحل التفصيلية لتنفيذ اعمال الاوتاد الخرسانية Construction of concrete Piles 
حيث ستجد طلبك ويفيدك في مشروع تخرجك وحياتك العملية وقد كتبه المهندس محمد زايد جزاه الله خيرا 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90877.html


----------



## almustafa e (10 أغسطس 2009)

*مقدمة عن الصهاريج الخرسانية*

اطلب المساعدة في مشروعى عن تصميم الصهاريج بالخرسانة المسلحة ومقارنتها بالمعدنية


----------



## طالب مبتدء (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

موضوع بحثي حديث نوعا ما قليل من يعرف عن هذا العلم في الهندسة المدنية خصوصا في الدول العربية وهو كالتالي:
Brownfield Sites = الاراضي المستخدمة للاغراض الصناعية 

المطلوب مني هو :
*عمل دراسة عن الطرق المستخدمة في الدول العربية للتعامل مع الاراضي الصناعية في حال استوجب على المهندسين إعادة تأهيلها لمدارس أو مجمعات سكنية .
*بالاضافة لعمل مقارنة لكيفية التعامل مع هذه النوعية من الاراضي في بريطانيا والدول العربية من الناحية الهندسية والتقنية المستحدمة لذلك .
*كيفية التحقق من ان الارض لا تحتوي على مواد مشعة او مواد سامة وخطرة لكي تكون عملية إعادة تأهيلها ناجحة؟



ملاحظة : للأسف سألة الكثير من المهندسين عن موضوعي حتى انهم لا يعرفون معنى المصطلح المذكور وانا لا الومهم خصوصا اني شخصيا تم عمل معي مقابلة لمعرفة سبب إختياري لهذا الموضوع بالذات ,وانا اصريت على هذا البحث لاني اريد ان يتعرف المهندسين العرب على مثل هذا الموضوع .


----------



## ilyes91 (24 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد من سيادتكم سؤال 
هل يمكن للمهندس المدني فتح مكتب دراسات لنفسه


----------



## ilyes91 (24 أغسطس 2009)

الرد بسرعة من فضلكم.....................................


----------



## ma-tawa (24 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
أنا محمد عزمي توكل 
بعتلك عن مشروع الجامع الأثري ودليتني على مكتبة المنتدى
بصراحة أنا دورت فيها وما لقيت شي
بجوز أنا ماعم أعرف دور لذا ياريت تعطيني روابط للكتب يللي ممكن تفيدني
لتذكرة : بدي كتب تدعيم جوانب الحفريات وتدعيم منشآت حجرية ( مننشآت أثرية )
وألف شكر على الجهود المبذولة


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (25 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا مهندس رزق الحجاوي
تحياتي
محمد الحجاوي


----------



## دلع احمد (25 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالبة بالسنة الرابعة مشروع تخرجي بعنوان حساب الكميات لمبنى اجد صعوبة بالبدء فيه علما اننا لم نتطرق لهذا الموضوع اثناء الدراسة نظرا لضيق الوقت فهل بالامكان مساعدتي بايجاد مراجع او كتب تفيدني في ذلك 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## anass81 (25 أغسطس 2009)

دلع احمد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا طالبة بالسنة الرابعة مشروع تخرجي بعنوان حساب الكميات لمبنى اجد صعوبة بالبدء فيه علما اننا لم نتطرق لهذا الموضوع اثناء الدراسة نظرا لضيق الوقت فهل بالامكان مساعدتي بايجاد مراجع او كتب تفيدني في ذلك
> مع جزيل الشكر


 
السلام عليكم

راجعي الموضوع التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/# حساب الكميات لمشروع كامل باللوح الهندسية


----------



## مهندس قيد الانشاء (27 أغسطس 2009)

*لو سمحتو ممكن احد يزودني بجميع مواضيع مشاريع تخرج الاساسات!!؟:81::81:
:32:


 *


----------



## ma-tawa (27 أغسطس 2009)

قل الحمد لله أن هدانا لهذا ولم نكن لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله
الحمد له أن جعل من بيننا من يحب فعل الخير ويحرص عليه


----------



## دلع احمد (29 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا دلع احمد طالبة في السنة الاخيرة من الهندسة مشروع تخرجي بعنوان حساب الكميات لمبنى فهل من الممكن ارشادي الى كتب تساعدني في ذلك
ارجوكم
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## كيكي تويتي (31 أغسطس 2009)

*طلب مساعده*

انا طالبه في اخر سنه هندسه مدنيه مجال التخصص هو طرق وارجو من حضرتكم مساعدتي في موضوع التخرج الدي موضوعه الرفع المساحي فلو سمحتو ممكن احصل علي اي معاومات عن الرفع المساحي بصفه عامه ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## التربي (7 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اريد كتب حول التصدعات الخرسانية وكيفية علاجها وشكرا على تعاونكم


----------



## shosho 515 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك يا استاذ


----------



## م.عبدالرحمن جابر (11 سبتمبر 2009)

ma-tawa قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا محمد عزمي توكل
> بعتلك عن مشروع الجامع الأثري ودليتني على مكتبة المنتدى
> بصراحة أنا دورت فيها وما لقيت شي
> ...


و أخيرا يا عزمي التقينا ...صرلي زمان عم دور عحدن من كليتي و أخيرا لقيت ...عكل أنا غيرت اشتراكي يعني اسمي بالعضوية و هاي أول مشاركة بهادا الاسم الي و حبيت تكون بالرد عليك ...
أخي عزمي هادا الموضوع انا عطيتو رابطو لضياء, و ورد عليي وشكرني عليه فبتوقع هوي .
ابعتيلي رسالة خاصة بايميلك ضيفك عالخاص ....بالتوفيق للثلاثي بالمشروع ....بالانتظار


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (11 سبتمبر 2009)

طالب في السنة النهائية في الهندسة المدنية وأريد أن أقدم مشروع التخرج في الهندسة البيئية ولكن لم تتوفر لي المعلومات الكافية عن هذا المجال ولم أجد مشاريع تخرج سابقة في هذا المجال فهل ممكن مساعدتي بأي مشروع تخرج ومراجع في الهندسة البيئية ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير,,,,,


----------



## amel2 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

افيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا هل يوجد مشروع برمفيرا لمشروع وحدات معالجة 20000


----------



## العنزي88 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك اخوي على الموضوع الطيب
انا طالب في جامعه ديربي البريطانية ومطلوب مني عمل مشروع تخرج من 10000 كلمه 
وليس لدي اي فكره فياريت تساعدوني في اختيار مشروع التخرج بحيث يكون سهل و دسم
وشاكرلكم حسن تعاونكم


----------



## العنزي88 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

اخواني انا اخترت موضوع التشققات بالخرسانه وطرق علاجها وتأثير الرطوبة فيها
وهل يوجد لها العديد من الكتب بحيث يمكن ان اعمل تقرير يصل 10000 كلمه وشكراً


----------



## iyad96 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا طالب هندسة بجامعة النجاح الوطنية في فلسطين عندي مشروع تخرج في مجال الهندسة الكهربائية اسم المشروع power distribution network design
تحسين وتصميم الشبكات الكهربائية وعمل عملية ربط بين المدن وعمل لودفلو للشبكة
ارجوا ممن يستطيع المساعدة ان يساعدني في عمل المشروع وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## shwan (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*طلب*

يا اخوان عندى مشروع تخرج باسم
structural design of a hospital
لو ممكن اريد اى مشروع او اى موضوع
على كيفية تصميم
multistory design
خاصة مراحل الاولى 
يعنى اريد كيفية فرض للود(حى مع ميت) ومواد و ايجاد للود على بلاطة 
​


----------



## FOUEZ (24 سبتمبر 2009)

ادرس بالجزائر
و اريد ان اعرف كيف ندرس السلالم(escalier helicoidal)
شكرا


----------



## محمد بدرى جابر (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم
اشكر ادارة المنتدى لتلبية طلب تثبيت الموضوع الخاص بمشاريع التخرج *
وجزاكم الله خير​


----------



## محمد بدرى جابر (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*ادرس بالجزائر
و اريد ان اعرف كيف ندرس السلالم(escalier helicoidal)
شكرا*​


----------



## محمد بدرى جابر (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*و اريد ان اعرف كيف ندرس السلالم(escalier helicoidal)
شكرا*​


----------



## وردةالحياة (28 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم:بارك الله فيك:20:
انا مشروعي تصميم والتحليل لمبنى كليه خاصة مساحتها1130م2 وتحوي على قاعتين بمساحة 10x15 ارجو مساعدتي في اختيار نوع البلاطة المناسب:11: وارجو منك زيادة التوضيح في الشرح,,,تحياتي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 سبتمبر 2009)

وردةالحياة قال:


> السلام عليكم:بارك الله فيك:20:
> انا مشروعي تصميم والتحليل لمبنى كليه خاصة مساحتها1130م2 وتحوي على قاعتين بمساحة 10x15 ارجو مساعدتي في اختيار نوع البلاطة المناسب:11: وارجو منك زيادة التوضيح في الشرح,,,تحياتي


السلام عليكم
افض تصميم اقتصادي لهذه الابعاد من البلاطات هو استخدام نظام البلاطات المعصبة بالاتجاهين Two Way Ribbed Slab وهناك كثير من المواضيع في هذا المنتدى تبث في تمصميم هذا النوع من البلاطات ويسمى اشضا waffle salb





waffle model











ولمزيد من التفاصيل والشرحhttp://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...e+waffle+slab+design++powerpoint&fr=yfp-t-701

*stommel.tamu.edu*/*...*/Lectures/Lecture36/lecture36.ppt

www.*ce.berkeley.edu*/~paulmont/165/*Powerpoint*_07/Group 17.pdfhttp://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geu9pxtcNKEiIAR8dXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTBybnZlZnRlBHN


----------



## engalirajab (2 أكتوبر 2009)

أنا طالب في الهنسة المدنية في جامعة حلب وابحث عن المخططات المعمارية لبرج الزاحم في المدينة المنورة أو أي برج سكني مؤلف من12 حتى 15 طابق لدراسته انشائيا كمشروع تخرج


----------



## م. فادي كيسو (2 أكتوبر 2009)

بس إذا امكن كتاب نيلسون او مكورماك او اي كتاب متخصص في مجال الخرسانة المسلحة لأن اني محتاج هذين الكتابين اشد الحاجة وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 أكتوبر 2009)

م. فادي كيسو قال:


> بس إذا امكن كتاب نيلسون او مكورماك او اي كتاب متخصص في مجال الخرسانة المسلحة لأن اني محتاج هذين الكتابين اشد الحاجة وشكرا


 السلام عليكم
يطلب ان يتم كتابة الاسم للكتاب كاملا وكذلك المؤلف باللغة الانجليزية


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 أكتوبر 2009)

م. فادي كيسو قال:


> بس إذا امكن كتاب نيلسون او مكورماك او اي كتاب متخصص في مجال الخرسانة المسلحة لأن اني محتاج هذين الكتابين اشد الحاجة وشكرا


 السلام عليكم



http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RU67IPJ3http://rapidshare.com/files/178056772/DesofConStruct.rar
http://w19.easy-share.com/1903058927.html


----------



## abajseem (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*neural network*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

انا طال فى درجه الماجستير وادرس فى حقل الهندسه المدنيه
وبحث التخرج معتمد على برنامج اسمه neural network للتنبؤ 
ونأمل منكم المساعده فى الشرح بالغه العربيه على كيفيه تشغيل هدا البرنامج واستخدام الكود او المعادله الخاصه بعمليه التنبؤ 
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## 0yaz9 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## الرســ مصطفى ـــام (8 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اني طالب بالهندسة المدنية واريد مشروع تخرج وارجو ان يكون بناية كبيرة وكاملة وارجو منكم ام تزودوني بالصور والتصاميم

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هاله النجار (9 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميل بس هى فين مشاريع التخرج؟؟
هنا يعنى ولا فى مواضيع منفرده؟؟


----------



## القصابي2009 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## صبا محمد الشيخ (9 أكتوبر 2009)

انا طالبة بي هندسة الاتصالات السنة الأخيرة وأريد عمل مشروع فكرته طريقة شحن الجوال عن طريق ذبذبات او موجات الراديو معا العلم انني لا اعلم ماينبغي فعله اي الخطوات والمطلوب عمله 
ارجو الافادة ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## الرســ مصطفى ـــام (9 أكتوبر 2009)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م. فادي كيسو (9 أكتوبر 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يطلب ان يتم كتابة الاسم للكتاب كاملا وكذلك المؤلف باللغة الانجليزية[/QUO
> thank you so much eng. rizik hajawy and i meant the famous book of Arther H. Nilson which is design of concrete structures "
> and i repeat my thank "*


----------



## م. فادي كيسو (10 أكتوبر 2009)

صبا محمد الشيخ قال:


> انا طالبة بي هندسة الاتصالات السنة الأخيرة وأريد عمل مشروع فكرته طريقة شحن الجوال عن طريق ذبذبات او موجات الراديو معا العلم انني لا اعلم ماينبغي فعله اي الخطوات والمطلوب عمله
> ارجو الافادة ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان



i think this department is only for civil engineers so you would better go to your own department*


----------



## م. فادي كيسو (10 أكتوبر 2009)

صبا محمد الشيخ قال:


> انا طالبة بي هندسة الاتصالات السنة الأخيرة وأريد عمل مشروع فكرته طريقة شحن الجوال عن طريق ذبذبات او موجات الراديو معا العلم انني لا اعلم ماينبغي فعله اي الخطوات والمطلوب عمله
> ارجو الافادة ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان



try this link 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t48459.html


----------



## engghada87 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالبة في المستوى الخامس من الهندسة المدنية واحتاج لافكار جديدة لمشروع تخرج في مجال المياه والبيئة 
ارجو منكم المساعده ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 أكتوبر 2009)

engghada87 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا طالبة في المستوى الخامس من الهندسة المدنية واحتاج لافكار جديدة لمشروع تخرج في مجال المياه والبيئة
> ارجو منكم المساعده ولكم جزيل الشكر


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك ثقتك بالمنتدى .
بخصوص مشروع التخرج في مجال المياه والبيئة هناك اكثر من مشروع يمكنك البحث فيه

الابنية الخضراء Green Buildings حيث تكون التصاميم متطابقة مع شروط LEAD
المياه والبئية
واليك مجموعه من الكتب في هذين المجالين
Hydraulics in Civil and Environmental Engineering : Solutions manual 
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/hs2m1puz9
or
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=46OLS0RR
Green Building A to Z: Understanding the Language of Green Building 
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/zati9604j

Handbook of Environmental Health, Fourth Edition, Volume II: Pollutant Interactions in Air, Water, and Soil 
http://uploading.com/files/2NDLH5HR/0865715726.zip.html
http://uploading.com/files/5ZXENOCL...r-water-and-soil.9781566705479.42102.pdf.html 
http://bitroad.net/download/5723702...r-water-and-soil.9781566705479.42102.pdf.html
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/2602152...ii-pollutant-interactions-in-air-water-and-so
or
http://uploading.com/files/5ZXENOCL...r-water-and-soil.9781566705479.42102.pdf.html

Water and the Environment (AGI Environmental Awareness Series)
http://rapidshare.com/files/2562714...ment__2002___68p_9780922152636_0922152632.rar
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/0cy4w4u5t


----------



## العنزي88 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوي انا ابي كتب او مشاريع تخرج سابقه عن الامان في الطرق من حيث الانشاء وجزاك الله خيراُعلى المجهود الطيب


----------



## mahmoudh5 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و الله يجزيك الخير استاذي الكريم رزق حجاوي
انا طالب بالسنة الخامسة - مدني عام - جامعة حلب
و مشروع تخرجي هو برج النعيمي في دبي بشارع الشيخ زايد
دراسة انشائية كاملة عدا الجسر و كراج السيارات
لدي سؤالين 
1 - هل يمكن ان اعرف نوع البلاطات بالطرابق المتكررة " مصمتة او هوردي او مفرغ"
2 - دبي تقع بالمنطقة الزلزالية z = 0 وفق ال upc
فهل اتجاهل هذه المرحلة و ادرس على دفع الرياح فقط

و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## العنزي88 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم اخواني وارجوو تزويدي بكتب عن طرق صيانة الطرق السريعه والعادية باللغه الانجليزي وجزاكم الله خيراً*​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 أكتوبر 2009)

moh_alsharif قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> عندي مشروع تخرج ومن الاشياء الي طالبها الدكتور تصميم ال septic tank
> ...


 السلام عليكم
في البداية كنت اتمنى عليك ان تضع هذا الموضوع في موضوع " هام لجميع مشاريع التخرج " يخص مشاريع التخرج حيث يسهل الرجوع اليه لجميع الطلبة .
تصميم septic tank هو عبارة عن مرحلة مبسطة لتنقية مياه الصرف بحيث يتم فصل المياه عن الاجزاء الصلبة لمياه الصرف الصحي بحيث يكون هناك حجرتان الاولى تحتوي على النتاج الصلب للصرف الصحي والحجرة الثانية للمياه.











ولمزيد من التفصيل اليك هذا البحث
http://www.nps.gov/archive/wica/Hydrology_Groundwater_Design_A_Septic_Tank.htm

http://www.epa.gov/owm/septic/pubs/homeowner_guide_long.pdf
http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=design+of+septic+tank+++pdf&ei=UTF-8&fr=yfp-t-701&pstart=1&b=1


----------



## صبحا منصور (20 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا لسا مش عارف اي موضوع اختار انا هندسة مدنية عام


----------



## رعد الخالدي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء السلام عليكم ، هل من مشروع بخصوص elevated steel tank
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## مهندس بداح الدوسرى (27 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليسكمة ورحمة اللة اخوانى ارجو التفضل ومساعدتى على ايجاد بعض الكتب المختصة فى ادارة المياة ودور الاسس الهيدروليكية 
وجزاكم اللة خير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

mahmoudh5 قال:


> السلام عليكم و الله يجزيك الخير استاذي الكريم رزق حجاوي
> انا طالب بالسنة الخامسة - مدني عام - جامعة حلب
> و مشروع تخرجي هو برج النعيمي في دبي بشارع الشيخ زايد
> دراسة انشائية كاملة عدا الجسر و كراج السيارات
> ...


 السلام عليكم
بخصوص اسئلتك


> 1 - هل يمكن ان اعرف نوع البلاطات بالطرابق المتكررة " مصمتة او هوردي او مفرغ"


امستعمل بنسبة كبيرة جدا 

بلاطات الفطرية Flat Slab العادية او لاحقة الاجهاد Post Tension Slab ( وذلك عندما تكون البحور = المجازات spans كبيرة )مع عمل تاج cap عند الاعمدة (عند الحاجة لمقاومة تأثير الثقب Punching Shear " ومثل هذا النوع يفيد في سهولة تنفيذ الكفراج =الطوبار=الشدة formwork للبلاطات وكذلك سهولة تنفيذ اعمال الكهروميكانيك تحت الاسقف لعدم وجود تقاطع مع الجسور= الجوائز = الكمرات beams الخرسانية
ويستخدم بشكل اقل البلاطات المصمته مع جسور ساقطة Solid Salb with Drop beams
البلاطات الهوردى = الربس Ribbed Slab فهي قليلة الاستعمال في الابراج.
في بلاطات الكراجات يستخدم عادة البلاطات المعصبة Waffle slab سواء باتجاه واحد او اتجاهين.



> 2 - دبي تقع بالمنطقة الزلزالية z = 0 وفق ال upc
> فهل اتجاهل هذه المرحلة و ادرس على دفع الرياح فقط


حسب علمي بتم حساب احمال الزلازل في مدينة دبي ولا يمكن استبدال الحمل الزلزالي بالرياح لان لكل منهم تأثير مختلف على المبنى.


----------



## اوس التكريتي (30 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

للمرة الثانية اطلب منك يا استاذ رزق 
او من الاخوة الافاضل

اي مصادر او معلومات عن معالجة الخرسانة
والاساليب الحديثة للمعالجة

ممكن تساعدوني

وبارك الله بكم
وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## Muscat Dream (30 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

انا جديدة معكم وانا من مسقط.. عمان

بصراحه دائما احصل عندكم معلومات جميلة ومفيدة

عندي استفسار 

انا عندي بحث عن 
Emerging construction trends
ولازم اكتب عن موضوع معين وهو ال 
Simulation 

هذا بكورس ال project managment

بصراحة تعبت كثير وانا ابحث عن المعلومات فأتمنى تساعدوني بأقرب وقت لأن التسليم بعد بكرا

وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 أكتوبر 2009)

اوس التكريتي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> للمرة الثانية اطلب منك يا استاذ رزق
> او من الاخوة الافاضل
> ...


السلام عليكم
اعتذر لان السؤال بالنسبة لي غير مفهوم من مرادك من السؤال.

ماذا تقصد بمعالجة الخرسة ؟ هل هي عملية الاصلاح والصيانة اي repair للخرسانة بعد صبها وبخصوص هذا موجود كثير من المواضيع والكتب والمشاركات المتعلقة بذلك.
ام ان القصد هي معالجة الخرسانة بالبخارcuring by steam وذلك لسرعة الحصول على القوة المطلوبة في اقل مدة مثلما يتم ذلك في الخرسانة مسبقة الصنع precast concrete
ام المقصود هي سقاية الخرسانة بالماء curing
بانتظار التوضيح


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 أكتوبر 2009)

Muscat Dream قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا جديدة معكم وانا من مسقط.. عمان
> بصراحه دائما احصل عندكم معلومات جميلة ومفيدة
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك ثقتك بالمنتدى ولكن لي استفسار
ماذا تقصد simulation الكتابة عن نزاعات تحصل اادارة المشاريع ؟؟ ام ماذا
هناك قسم خاص في ملتقى المهندسين العرب متخصص في الادارة الهندسية وادارة المشاريع يمكنك الرجوع اليه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f13/


----------



## Muscat Dream (31 أكتوبر 2009)

رزق حجاوي;1332239 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر لك ثقتك بالمنتدى ولكن لي استفسار
> ماذا تقصد simulation الكتابة عن نزاعات تحصل اادارة المشاريع ؟؟ ام ماذا
> هناك قسم خاص في ملتقى المهندسين العرب متخصص في الادارة الهندسية وادارة المشاريع يمكنك الرجوع اليه
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f13/


 
اقصد طريقة المحاكاة في انشاء المشاريع

سأرجع اليه شكرا


----------



## مصطفى علاء مولود (2 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز ممكن تقدمولي مساعدة في موضوعي " تاثير شكل او عمق الاسس على تحمل التربة " وان شاء الله يجعل مساعدتكم في ميزان حسناتكم وبارك الله بيكم على هذا المنتدى المتميز


----------



## اوس التكريتي (2 نوفمبر 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اعتذر لان السؤال بالنسبة لي غير مفهوم من مرادك من السؤال.
> 
> ماذا تقصد بمعالجة الخرسة ؟ هل هي عملية الاصلاح والصيانة اي repair للخرسانة بعد صبها وبخصوص هذا موجود كثير من المواضيع والكتب والمشاركات المتعلقة بذلك.
> ...



اخي الفاضل
اقصد بالمعالجة هي ال curing العادية بالماء او بمواد ومركبات المعالجة الخاصة
فاذا توفرت لديك معلومات حول النقطة الثانية والثالثة في ردك الكريم
اتمنى عليك ان تزودني بها 
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك 
أخوك
م.أوس


----------



## مصطفى علاء مولود (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم اخي العزيز ممكن تقدمولي مساعدة في موضوعي " تاثير شكل او عمق الاسس على تحمل التربة " وان شاء الله يجعل مساعدتكم في ميزان حسناتكم وبارك الله بيكم على هذا المنتدى المتميز*​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 نوفمبر 2009)

اوس التكريتي قال:


> اخي الفاضل
> اقصد بالمعالجة هي ال curing العادية بالماء او بمواد ومركبات المعالجة الخاصة
> فاذا توفرت لديك معلومات حول النقطة الثانية والثالثة في ردك الكريم
> اتمنى عليك ان تزودني بها
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اليك هذه الابحاث بخصوص طلبك
http://www.nrmca.org/aboutconcrete/cips/11p.pdf
http://www.lmcc.com/products/curing-compounds.asp
وهناك شرح بالصور لما طلبت تجده في موضوع " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية "


----------



## IU-ENG (3 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
عندي مشروع تخرج عبارة عن مبنى الفين متر مربع وارتفاع 20 طابق فوق الارض واتنين تحت الارض 
ومحتاج جدول زمني للعمل في المشروع من البداية حتى تصميمه 
الجدول بسيطة مجرد نشاط وكم يستغرق من الوقت


----------



## ali4net (3 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ارجو مساعدتي في مشروع التخرج وهو soil consolidation in one dimension ولكم جزيل الشكر بالتفضل بالمعلومات المتوفرة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 نوفمبر 2009)

ali4net قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ارجو مساعدتي في مشروع التخرج وهو soil consolidation in one dimension ولكم جزيل الشكر بالتفضل بالمعلومات المتوفرة


السلام عليكم
اليك ما طلبت
http://www.civil.queensu.ca/people/faculty/raymond/Notes/341-2UndergradCourseNotes/11-OEDOM.PDF
http://www.astm.org/DATABASE.CART/HISTORICAL/D2435-02.htm
http://www.ejge.com/2008/Ppr0862/Ppr0862.pdf
http://www.ejge.com/2008/Ppr0709/Ppr0709.pdf
http://www.zju.edu.cn/jzus/2005/A0502/A050209.pdf
http://www.civil.queensu.ca/people/faculty/raymond/Notes/341-2UndergradCourseNotes/11-OEDOM.PDF
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## mutayyem21 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني 

انا احمد من سلطنة عمان

ابحث عن موضوع مشروع تخرج

ارجوا الافاده بموضوع بالاضافه الى اهدافه

اردت التحدث عن انشاء الاوتاد الخرسانيه ولكن قيل لي يجب ان آتي بشئ جديد فيما يخص الاوتاد الخرسانيه او مناقشة مشكله معينه فيها

انا تخصصي انشاءات


----------



## hassan1963 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

merci pour ton sujet


----------



## mutayyem21 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني 

انا احمد من سلطنة عمان

ابحث عن موضوع مشروع تخرج

ارجوا الافاده بموضوع بالاضافه الى اهدافه

اردت التحدث عن انشاء الاوتاد الخرسانيه ولكن قيل لي يجب ان آتي بشئ جديد فيما يخص الاوتاد الخرسانيه او مناقشة مشكله معينه فيها

انا تخصصي انشاءات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 نوفمبر 2009)

mutayyem21 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني
> 
> انا احمد من سلطنة عمان
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
بخصوص موضوع مشروع التخرج يعتمد على ميول الطالب ورغبتة في المزيد من المعرفة.
بخصوص المشاكل التي قد تواجهة تنفيذ الاوتاد الخرسانة او غيرها يمكنك الرجوع الى موضوع " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية " حيث يمكنك مراجعة جميع المشاركات في هذا الباب وتختار منها ما ترغب في البحث فيه.
وحسب رأيي افضل مشروع تخرج هو ما تستفيد منه بعد تخرجك عند العمل في بلدك.
يمكنك اختيار صيانة منشات الموانئ فحسب علمي هناك مشاكل في منشات الموانئ وتحتاج الى صيانة.


----------



## بيارق الامل (5 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي المهندس رزق على المجهود الرائع الذي تقدمه 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

انا طالبة بكالوريوس مدني جامعه المنيا بجمهوريه مصر العربيه 

عندي مشروع steel 
Roadway and Rialway Bridges

اريد منك مساعدتي في ايجاد رسم مبدأي لمشروع الكوبري حيث ان كوبري السكه الحديد في الاسفل وكوبري المركبات في الاعلى وياريت يكون اتوكاد اوصور لكباري من هذا النوع 
وكذلك الكود المصري للاحمال اذا كان موجود على النت بالعربي

وجزاك الله جنة الفردوس الاعلى


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 نوفمبر 2009)

بيارق الامل قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي المهندس رزق على المجهود الرائع الذي تقدمه
> جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> ...


 السلام عليكم
بخصوص الجسور المعدنية التي تحوي على سكة حديد وطرق للسيارات تكون بالاغلب كما يلي

الطبقة العلوية تكون مخصصة لطرق السيارات


















الطبقة السفلية تكون مخصصة لسكة الحديد rail way
يكون تصميم الجسر المعدني على شكل truss يستند على اعمدة خرسانية concrete colums
بخصوص كود الاحمال المصري فهو متوفر في المنتدى في باب الكودات وهو من المواضيع المثبته
واليك مجموعه من الكتب كهدية



http://depositfiles.com/en/files/1i26aoac3




http://depositfiles.com/en/files/cs7j6lcsd
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QC1ZIXFZ


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QC1ZIXFZ


----------



## م/مصطفى السواح (6 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اعمل حاليا على دراسه تاتير الانواع المختلفه للالياف على الخرسانه ذاتيه الدمك 
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## ماس للمنظفات (8 نوفمبر 2009)

بجد ميرسي وانا استفدت بجد بس انا تالته مدني وبجد مش عارف اختار مشروع ايه محتار اختار اداره مشروعات ولا طرق ومطارات بجد هتفدني لو عرفت الفرق وتخبرني


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ماس للمنظفات قال:


> بجد ميرسي وانا استفدت بجد بس انا تالته مدني وبجد مش عارف اختار مشروع ايه محتار اختار اداره مشروعات ولا طرق ومطارات بجد هتفدني لو عرفت الفرق وتخبرني


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك ثقتك بالمنتدى.
بخصوص مشروع في البداية يعود للرغبة وللمجال المتوقع ان يعمل به لانه في هذه الحالة سيكون مفيد جدا له.
وبالنسبة لي افضل مشروع التخرج في مجال ادارة المشروعات والتعلم والاجادة للبرمجة الزمنية من خلال برنامدج Primavera 6 لانه مفيد جدا في الحياة العملية اذا كانت رغبتك الاستمرار في هذا المجال ومن خلال عملي اجد ان هذا المحال مناسب جدا للمهندسات وهناك موقع متخصص في هذا المنتدى تحت اسم " الادارة الهندسية وادارة المشروعات ".
اما الخيار الثاني فيكون في مجال الطرق وخصوصا تصميم الجسور فهذا المجال من العمل له سوق وقلة من لديهم خبرات ومعرفة في هذا المجال .
اما الخيار الاخير فهو المطارات .
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## نجم الدين الشرعبي (9 نوفمبر 2009)

أنا طالب بجامعة ذمار مشروعي للتخرج تصميم طريق ممكن تعطوني بعض التوجيهات وشكرا للقائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 نوفمبر 2009)

نجم الدين الشرعبي قال:


> أنا طالب بجامعة ذمار مشروعي للتخرج تصميم طريق ممكن تعطوني بعض التوجيهات وشكرا للقائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك ثقتك بالمنتدى.
بخصوص طلبك انصحك بمتابعة ما ينشر في قسم " هندسة المساحة والطرق "
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f50/
فهناك الكثير من المشاركات تجيب عن طلبك
مع تمنياتي لك بدوام التقدم والنجاح


----------



## المهندسه تبارك (11 نوفمبر 2009)

انا طالبه في الجامعة المستنصريه ممكن مساعدتي في مشروع عن العوامل المؤثر في اختيار مسار الطريق والدراسات التي تجرى فيا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 نوفمبر 2009)

المهندسه تبارك قال:


> انا طالبه في الجامعة المستنصريه ممكن مساعدتي في مشروع عن العوامل المؤثر في اختيار مسار الطريق والدراسات التي تجرى فيا


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك ثقتك بالمنتدى.
بخصوص طلبك انصحك بمتابعة ما ينشر في قسم " هندسة المساحة والطرق "
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f50/
فهناك الكثير من المشاركات تجيب عن طلبك
مع تمنياتي لك بدوام التقدم والنجاح


----------



## م احمد عيسي (11 نوفمبر 2009)

حنين الرافدين قال:


> الســــلامــ عليــكمـــ ورحمـــة اللـــهــ وبركــاتــــهــ
> 
> 
> أخـــــي المهــــنـدس رزق
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 
اتيت بهذه المحاضرات فمن الممكن والأكيد ان تفيدك فى المشروع فهيا تخص الكبارى بأنواعها وتصميمها


----------



## mutayyem21 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

لساني يعجز عن وصف مجهود القائمين على هذا الموضوع


اشكركم جزيل الشكر


انا ابحث عن معلومات سواء لكتب او وصلات او مقالات عن موضوع مشروع تخرجي وهو


treatment of voids and cracks of concrete


----------



## tec.eng. (16 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا طالبه بالجامعه التكنلوجيه ارجو مساعدتي في مشروعي : (ايجاد منحني التعلم في بعض الفقرات النشائيه)ارجو مساعدتي في هذا المشروع
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر
وفقكم الله


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 نوفمبر 2009)

mutayyem21 قال:


> لساني يعجز عن وصف مجهود القائمين على هذا الموضوع
> اشكركم جزيل الشكر
> انا ابحث عن معلومات سواء لكتب او وصلات او مقالات عن موضوع مشروع تخرجي وهو
> treatment of voids and cracks of concrete


السلام عليكم
ارفق لك مجموعة من الابحاث بخصوص طلبك
http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=tr...ncrete&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8&fr=yfp-t-701

http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...cks+of+concrete&fr2=sb-top&fr=yfp-t-701&sao=1


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 نوفمبر 2009)

tec.eng. قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا طالبه بالجامعه التكنلوجيه ارجو مساعدتي في مشروعي : (ايجاد منحني التعلم في بعض الفقرات النشائيه)ارجو مساعدتي في هذا المشروع
> ولكم مني جزيل الشكر
> وفقكم الله


 السلام عليكم
للاسف لم استطع فهم سؤالك يرجى التوضيح اكثر.


----------



## انور المدني (17 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم....
انور عبد العالي المدني...
طالب مرحله اخيره كلية الهندسه المدنيه..
ومشروع تخرجي هو (design of concrete bridge)ارجو المساعده و شكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 نوفمبر 2009)

انور المدني قال:


> السلام عليكم....
> انور عبد العالي المدني...
> طالب مرحله اخيره كلية الهندسه المدنيه..
> ومشروع تخرجي هو (design of concrete bridge)ارجو المساعده و شكرا


 السلام عليكم
اليك مجموعة من الكتب ستفيدك في مشروع التخرج مع العلم بأنك لم تحدد نوعية الجسر :-

جسور مصبوبة بالمكان Cat in Situe Bridges
جسور مسبقة الصنع Precast Briges
جسور مجهدة Pre Tension Or Post Tension Briges



http://depositfiles.com/files/r4oyypzwp
or
http://uploading.com/files/TX1JKKTJ/Concrete_Bridge_Engineering_Performance_and_Advanced.rar.html




http://uploading.com/files/0WQIGZBA/0415235995.zip.html
or
http://uploadbox.com/files/46a7e9f10dsdfs1dzx0
http://rapidshare.com/files/215248521/0415235995.zip



http://uploading.com/files/EQT9ROU2/0471697583.rar.html
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ANESLXGB



http://depositfiles.com/files/j1yzqjpdu
http://uploading.com/files/VORV26FM/prestressed_concrete_bridges.rar.html


----------



## م.رامي امير (17 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم طبعا الاول اشكرك على هذا الموضوع 
اني مشروعي هو تصميم قاعة تصلح للاستخام كمكتبه من الحديد steel design 
بس احتاج تاثير الريح على الجملون العلوي وكذلك اوزان السقف على المتر المربع الواحد ولحد الان مامختار نوع السقف فاذا ممكن مصدر او كتاب يعطي اوزان عدد من السقوف
وهذا شكل الترس او الجملون المستخدمه


----------



## المهندس الاشقر (18 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اشكر المهندس رزق على ما قدمه لنا واتمنى ان يجعله في ميزان حسناته
انا طالب هندسة مدنية في جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا اليمنية 
ومشروع تخرجي سيكون انشاء الله للابنية الخرسانية 
على حسب الكود الامريكي 2005
واريد برامج تصميم في الاكسل 
وبرنامج بسيط للتحليل
واشكركم جميعا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 نوفمبر 2009)

المهندس الاشقر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر المهندس رزق على ما قدمه لنا واتمنى ان يجعله في ميزان حسناته
> انا طالب هندسة مدنية في جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا اليمنية
> ومشروع تخرجي سيكون انشاء الله للابنية الخرسانية
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكر لك ثقتك بالمنتدى
بخصوص سؤالك هناك الكثير من المشاركات تحوي برامج تصميم اكسل على الكود الامريكي ويمكنك البحث في المنتدى وستجد طلبك
وعلى سبيل المثال
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t161992.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t161535.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156811.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t158908.html
ويمكنك استكمال ما طلبت من هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=2224789


----------



## فادىفوكس (18 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ارجو من فضللك الافاده حول بدء العمل فى مشروع هندسه الاساسات وماهى افضل الطرق لكى يسهل لى التعامل مع المشروع


----------



## عماد منذر (21 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أنا طالب بجامعة حلب أقوم بعمل مشروع بعنوان (توليد الطاقة الكهربائية لمنزل باستخدام طاقة الرياح)
أرجو المساعدة بخطوات البحث
عماد منذر
[email protected]
ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 نوفمبر 2009)

عماد منذر;1365851 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا طالب بجامعة حلب أقوم بعمل مشروع بعنوان (توليد الطاقة الكهربائية لمنزل باستخدام طاقة الرياح)
> أرجو المساعدة بخطوات البحث
> عماد منذر
> ...


السلام عليكم
ارحب بك في المنتدى في اولى مشاركاتك.
بخصوص طلبك من الافضل طلبه من خلال قسم الهندسة الكهربائية في المنتدى حيث ان طلبك لا يتعلق في الهندسة المدنية .
واليك بعض الابحاث بخصوص طلبك
http://hotfile.com/dl/16761770/35bcb95/0470496371_Wind_Power1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/40139016/wind_power_workshop.pdf.html 
Link: http://mihd.net/jx1rwn
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru
http://www.sayedsaad.com/montada/showthread.php?t=19760
http://www.arabelect.net/theori/203.htm
http://rapidshare.com/files/108144807/wind_power_in_power_systems.rar.html
http://depositfiles.com/files/3e1lvv804
http://www.aoi.com.eg/aoi_arab/project/infra/wind.htm


----------



## هشام2007 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

يا شباب انا طالب المرحلة الاخيرة في الهندسة المدنية و مشروع تخرجي هو مقارنه بين تحليل و تصميم بناية متعددة الطوابق من steel و نفس البناية من الكونكريت على برنامج staad proو المقارنه تكون شامله من حيث التصميم و الكلفة فياريت تساعدوني


----------



## هشام2007 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

يا شباب انا طالب المرحلة الاخيرة في الهندسة المدنية و مشروع تخرجي هو مقارنه بين تحليل و تصميم بناية متعددة الطوابق من steel و نفس البناية من الكونكريت على برنامج staad proو المقارنه تكون شامله من حيث التصميم و الكلفة فياريت تساعدوني


----------



## م احمد عيسي (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشروع تخرجى خرسانه عايز اراء اخوانى المهندسين فى الانشائى*

السلاك عليكم اخونى واخواتى مهندسى ملتقى المهندسين العرب 
عرضت عليكم الوم مشروع تخرجى انا وضعت flat slab فياريت حد يقولى ده صح ولا فى حاجه احسن مع التعليق


----------



## الاسطورة المدنية (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا على هذا الموضوع الذى تم اضافته بواسطة م .بدر وارجو لو يقدر يفيدنا فى مشروع الاساسات ويقول لنا نقدر نعمل ايه وايه الخطوات و المراجع انا طالب بهندسة شبرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 نوفمبر 2009)

م احمد عيسي قال:


> السلاك عليكم اخونى واخواتى مهندسى ملتقى المهندسين العرب
> عرضت عليكم الوم مشروع تخرجى انا وضعت flat slab فياريت حد يقولى ده صح ولا فى حاجه احسن مع التعليق


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك ثقتك بالمنتدى
اطلعت على المخططات المرفقة وهناك الملاحظات التالية

لم يتم وضع سماكة البلاطة flat
لم يلاحظ وجود تاج cap عند الاعمدة هل تم التقق من القص shear والثقب punching shear للبلاطة عند الاعمدة وتبين لك عدم الحاجة لعمل تاج cap
لا يوجد حديد تسليح للبلاطات
بلاطة السطح تحتاج الى تعديل حيث ان ارتكاز support البلاطة على العمود قليل جدا وذلك على محور و/1-5 محور 5/ه-و محور 8-9/د- ه لا يوجد اي اتصال بينها
لبيت المصعد تكون الجدران سماكة 25 سم مسلحة بطبقتين من الحديد وبالتالي ليس هناك حاجة للجسور =الكمرات او الاعمدة.
نفس الملاحظة السابقة بخصوص جدران الدرج تكون نفس جدران المصعد.
بالنسبة للمنور ( الفراغ على المحاور ز-خ /9-10 ) اما ان يكون من الجدران المسلحة بسماكة 25 سم او تضع عمودي اضافيين في الزوايا الاخرى.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 نوفمبر 2009)

الاسطورة المدنية قال:


> السلام عليكم شكرا على هذا الموضوع الذى تم اضافته بواسطة م .بدر وارجو لو يقدر يفيدنا فى مشروع الاساسات ويقول لنا نقدر نعمل ايه وايه الخطوات و المراجع انا طالب بهندسة شبرا


 السلام عليكم
اتمنى ان تضع مشاركة بدر وطلبه حيث انني بخثت عنها ولم اجدها.
بخصوص تصميم الاساسات فهناك الكثير من المشاركات والكتب بخصوص طلبك ويمكنك البحث في المنتدى 
ويمكنك التحميل من المشاركات المرفقة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=2248893


----------



## tec.eng. (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وانتم بالف خير
اتمنى ان تساعدوني بمشروعي(ايجاد معادلات منحني التعلم في بعض الفقرات الانشائيه)
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء لبذل جهودكم في مساعة الاخرين
ووفقكم الله لكل خير
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## tec.eng. (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشروعي حول ايجاد افضل خط وافضل منحني لقراءات ماخوذه لبعض الفقرات الانشائيه
اي ان مشروعي متعلق بالعمليات الاحصائيه
ارجو مساعدتي
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والاحترام 
وفقكم الله واعانكم وسدد خطاكم
السلام عليكم


----------



## مصطفى علاء مولود (2 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم مهندس رزق شكرا على مجهودك المتميز في هذا المنتدى الرائع وفقكم الله لتقديم الافضل لنا و للاجيال اللاحقة . اخي العزيز ارجو مساعدتي في مشروع تخرجي ( دراسة عملية للتسرب خلال السدود الترابية المتجانسة ذات منظومة تصريف افقي )


----------



## haitham3h (2 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد مشروع انشائى قائم بنسبة 50%(تم النتهاء منه بنسبة 50%) لانى محتاجه فى مشروعى حيث انا طالب فى 4 انشائات جامعة عين شمس ومشروع التخرج بتاعى فى ادارة المشروعات 
اى حد يعرف مشروع يدلنى عليه ضرورى


----------



## tec.eng. (2 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو المساعده
في مشروع(اسلوب التعاقد والتعامل معها باستخدام الشبكات)
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر
على جهودكم الرائعه
والسلام عليكم


----------



## حكايتى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

انا ف سنة رابعة بس لسة ما أخدتش المشروع كنت عايزة أعرف ايه الكتب اللى أقراها تفيدنى فى المشروع وتجعلنى اتفوق فيه ويا ريت يكون الكتاب باللغة العربية لسرعة فهمة انا مشروع خرسانة


----------



## turkry (5 ديسمبر 2009)

أنا مهندسه أرجو إفادتي بمشروع عن الفن المعماري القديم فالخليج -الامارات بشكل خاص
تسليم المشروع قريب ولم أجد معلومات عن هذا الموضوع 
أرجو من الاعضاء مساعدتي


----------



## زهرة الشام1985 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله عليك أخ رزق . بارك الله فيك


----------



## turkry (7 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو إفادتي باي معلومات عن الغضاءة فالبيوت القديمة


----------



## turkry (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*ارجو إفادتي باي معلومات عن الإضاءة فالبيوت القديمة*​


----------



## م احمد عيسي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر لك ثقتك بالمنتدى
> اطلعت على المخططات المرفقة وهناك الملاحظات التالية
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم مهندسى الجميل م رزق حجازى 
اشكرك على اطلاعك على موضوعى وهو مشروع التخرج
انا لسه فى مرحله اقترح نظام أنشائى 
ولكن يا بشمهندس انا الدكتور ادنى المشروع وقالى ان اعمله system ان كان ينفع solid او holw blok او flat 
مع علمى ان لابد من المحافظه على المعمارى وعدم وضع اعمده تضايق المعمارى 

مع علمى ايضان انه يفضل ان تكون المسافه بين الاعمده 6 م 
فأنا فى هذه المرحله اقترحت نظام انشائى flat slab 
وتم الموافقه عليه مع انه flat مكلف جدا
ولكنى ما أعرفش ليه الدكتور موفق على ال flat مع ان فى هذا المشروع ممك وسهل جدا ان اقوم فى ترحيل اعمده وعمله solid و flat 
عموما يا بشمهندس ممكن الدكتور يكون عايز يعرفنى حاجه وانا مش عارف
وانا ارفقت لك يا بشمهندس مشروعى بعد قبوله
وليكن لك ملاحظه 
والدكتور قالى أبداء حسابات وانا مش عارف هأفرض يعنى الكمرات والأحمال ولا ايه مش عارف 
ولا احط المنشأ على الساب 
ارجوك يا بشمهندس رزق تقف جنبى و ترشدنى الى الطريق الصحيح دأما


----------



## منال أحمد الفاتح (10 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ياهندسة...
أنا بدرس هندسة مدنية ب جامعة الزعيم الأزهري -السودان خلصت المستوى الرابع ونازلة ع مشروع التخرج وعايزاهو يكون في مجال هندسة المياه وخصوصا إنو نحنا في بلد زراعيه وعندنا مشاكل في الري بس ماقادرة أقترح فكرة...
أرجو المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر..


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 ديسمبر 2009)

منال أحمد الفاتح قال:


> السلام عليكم ياهندسة...
> أنا بدرس هندسة مدنية ب جامعة الزعيم الأزهري -السودان خلصت المستوى الرابع ونازلة ع مشروع التخرج وعايزاهو يكون في مجال هندسة المياه وخصوصا إنو نحنا في بلد زراعيه وعندنا مشاكل في الري بس ماقادرة أقترح فكرة...
> أرجو المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر..


 السلام عليكم
يمكن ان يكون مشروع التخرج في طرق الري للمزوعات

القنوات المائية
الري بالغمر
الري باستخدام المرشات
الري بالتنقيط
الري تحت سطح التربة
واثر كل من هذه الطرق على الانتاجية ، منسوب المياه الجوفية ، .......


----------



## ديميرونى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

انا ان شاء الله هدخل مشروع اساسات جامعة المنصورة
كنت عايز اعرف رايكم عن المشروع وكمان النقطة البحثية


----------



## مصطفى علاء مولود (15 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم مهندس رزق حجاوي
انا طالب صف رابع هندسة مدني في جامعة بغداد
ارجو مساعدتي في مشروع التخرج عنوانه ( دراسة عملية للتسرب خلال السدود الترابية المتجانسة ذات منظومة تصريف افقي ).
شكرا لمجهودك في هذا المنتدى المتميز .


----------



## rooney_ahly (16 ديسمبر 2009)

انا محتاج مشروع فوندبشن او اى ففكرة لمشروع فونديشن يا ريت ضرورىجدا


----------



## en.wms (19 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بحثي بعنوان ( السيراميك الإنشائي) 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نور النهرينية (19 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا طالبة في جامعة النهرين ومشروعي في ادارة المشاريع (تخمين كلف انشاء الطرق بواسطة artificial neural net work )ارجو الافادة في ه\ا الموضوع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng.Mohmmed (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

محتااج مسااعدة منك يا اخوااان عندي مشرووع في الصحية 
عن علاقه المطر بالتصريف
ياليت تسااعدوني


----------



## مصطفى علاء مولود (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم مهندس رزق شكرا على مجهودك المتميز في هذا المنتدى الرائع وفقكم الله لتقديم الافضل لنا و للاجيال اللاحقة . اخي العزيز ارجو مساعدتي في مشروع تخرجي ( دراسة عملية للتسرب خلال السدود الترابية المتجانسة ذات منظومة تصريف افقي )*​


----------



## ااااالاول (22 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا مشروع تخرجي عن الculvert ارجو المساعده في خطوات البحث باي معلومات سواء كانت مشاريع تخرج او اطاريح او برامج يخص ال culvert مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ارشد الشمري (23 ديسمبر 2009)

انا الطالب ارشد فلاح محتاج الى مساعدة المهندسين في البحث الخاص بي عنوانه ( دراسة مقارنة بين البناء الجاهز والبناء العادي
9 ممكن مساعدتي ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## دلوعةبابا (25 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا حابه اطلب منكم طلب وان شاءالله تقدرو تفيدوني
انا من جده واي احد يبغى اي شي فاللاندسكيب يقلي وحنكون جاهزين ان شاءالله والجاد يرسلي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 ديسمبر 2009)

دلوعةبابا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا حابه اطلب منكم طلب وان شاءالله تقدرو تفيدوني
> انا من جده واي احد يبغى اي شي فاللاندسكيب يقلي وحنكون جاهزين ان شاءالله والجاد يرسلي


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك عرضعك في نشر خبرتك في مجال landscape وهو من المجالات المتخصصه والتي تحتاج الى خبرة في مجال

التنسيق للاعمال الخارجية واظهار جمالها
تحديد انواع الاشجار والزهور في الاعمال الخارجية
تحديد طرق وانظمة الري للمزروعات.
وغيرها من الاعمال من برك وقنوات وبرك سباحة ونوافير
اكرر شكري لك


----------



## علي حمادة (25 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
احتاج الى مشروع (الميزانية الاولية +الميزانية المفصلة + صور المشروع)


----------



## معاذ ادريس خبير (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*أرجو المساعدة*

الأخ المهندس/ رزق حجاوي
الاخوة "المنتدون"
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
متعكم الله بالصحة و العافية
البلد : السودان
المجال : الهندسة المدنية
التخصص : هندسة التشييد
المستوى : الخامس
اسم مشروع التخرج : (تطبيق طريقة القيمة المستحقة على مشروعات التشييد في السودان)
أرجو التكرم بأي معلومات ذات صلة بالموضوع... و شكرا
دمتم في حفظ الله


----------



## ري لاكس (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم انا طالب لدي مشروع تخرج عن نظام النقل المدرسي كيف وعلى اي اساس تتم كتابة 
الFuture Work 

وكذلك Conclusion


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 يناير 2010)

معاذ ادريس خبير قال:


> الأخ المهندس/ رزق حجاوي
> الاخوة "المنتدون"
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> متعكم الله بالصحة و العافية
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكر لك ثقتك بالمنتدى ، واعلم ان هذا طلبك قد تكرر وقد حاولت ان اجد بحثا عن هذا الموضوع فلم استطع ربما يكون بسبب عدم فهمي للموضوع " (تطبيق طريقة القيمة المستحقة على مشروعات التشييد في السودان)"
فمعني القيمة المستحقة للاسف لا اعرف مضمونها
ومكنك وضع سؤالك في المنتدى في قسم ادارة المشاريع والادارة الهندسية على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f13.html
وهناك روبط اخرى يمكنك الاطلاع عليها
http://www.mazajcafe.com/vb/a-t55981.html
واليك الكتب التالية باللغة الانجليزية value enginAnil Kumar Mukhopadhyaya, "Value Engineering Mastermind: From Concept to Value Engineering Certification" 
eering
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/yhp3eladg
or
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JEVEP4TN
Value Engineering (Cost Engineering, 30) 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IEBE5ALZ
Alphonse Dell'Isola, "Value Engineering: Practical Applications...for Design, Construction, Maintenance & Operations" 
http://depositfiles.com/files/npg0f13qg
or
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a0h405g/n/ValueEngineering_Practical.rar


----------



## eng_mona28 (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالبه في كليه هندسه اسكندريه
ودخلت باذن الله مشروع استركشر ارجو الافاده عن كيفية بدءالمشروع
وشكرا


----------



## ااااالاول (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد مساعده سررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررريعه في مشروعي الculvert box


----------



## مؤمن أحمد (10 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الباشمهندس العظيم رزق حجازى
جزاكم الله كل خير على مساعدتك الرائعة للطلاب
ويارب يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك 
اريد رأيك عن اختيار مشروع التخرج حيث اننى الان املأ استمارة الرغبات الخاصة بالمشاريع
وانا فى قمة الحيرة ومتردد بشدة بين مشروعىن هما ادارة المشروعات وخواص واختبارات المواد
انا احب المجالين وبفضل الله متفوق فيهما
ولكن انا اريد ان اربط اختيارى بسوق العمل لأنى باذن الله انوى التخصص فى المجال الذى سأختار فيه مشروع التخرج
فأتمنى من حضرتك ان تنصحنى باى المشروعين افضل من ناحية سوق العمل 
انا متخوف من مشروع الادارة لأنى اعتقد انها تحتاج خبرة كبيرة بعد التخرج كما انها تحتاج الكثير من الدراسة والكورسات حتى اعمل فى مكان جيد 
منتظر نصيحتك وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## massalma (10 يناير 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 يناير 2010)

مؤمن أحمد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الباشمهندس العظيم رزق حجازى
> جزاكم الله كل خير على مساعدتك الرائعة للطلاب
> ويارب يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذه الثقة وعلى كلماتك
كما اجبتك على رسالتك الخاصة بالنسبة لي افضل مشروع التخرج في مجال ادارة المشاريع وخصوصا اذا كان التخطيط والبرمجة ستتم من خلال برنامج primavera 6 او النسخ الاحدث فهذا سيفيدك كثيرا في حياتك العملية و خصوصا في منطقة الخليج او العمل في الشركات الكبري
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والجاح


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 يناير 2010)

ااااالاول قال:


> السلام عليكم اريد مساعده سررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررريعه في مشروعي الculvert box


 السلام عليكم
اليك مجموعه من الابحاث بخصوص طلبك
http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...rt+design+++pdf&fr2=sb-top&fr=yfp-t-701&sao=1
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح


----------



## eng_ahmedsalaa7 (10 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أنا أحمد من مصر جامعة الزقازيق ، ومشروع تخرجى هو مادة الإنشاءات الهندسية ، لذلك انا كنت بدور على وحدة (منشأ) كويسة علشان أشتغل فيها على المشروع ، طبعا المشروع عباره عن دراسة للـ tall buildings ، فأرجو اللى عنده منكم وحدة كويسة ياريت يرفعهالى وجزاة الله كل خير ، ويقلى أعمل ايه فى المشروع ده ، وأمشى فيه ازاى ، ومعلش لو تقلت عليكم ، ياريت كمان لو عنده أى كتب عن الـ tall buildings يرفعها ويدينا اللينك ، أو لو عنده كتاب كويس يقلى أسمه وانا هحاول ادور علية وأشترية ان شاء الله. وشكراً.


----------



## anass81 (10 يناير 2010)

eng_ahmedsalaa7 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أنا أحمد من مصر جامعة الزقازيق ، ومشروع تخرجى هو مادة الإنشاءات الهندسية ، لذلك انا كنت بدور على وحدة (منشأ) كويسة علشان أشتغل فيها على المشروع ، طبعا المشروع عباره عن دراسة للـ tall buildings ، فأرجو اللى عنده منكم وحدة كويسة ياريت يرفعهالى وجزاة الله كل خير ، ويقلى أعمل ايه فى المشروع ده ، وأمشى فيه ازاى ، ومعلش لو تقلت عليكم ، ياريت كمان لو عنده أى كتب عن الـ tall buildings يرفعها ويدينا اللينك ، أو لو عنده كتاب كويس يقلى أسمه وانا هحاول ادور علية وأشترية ان شاء الله. وشكراً.


 
السلام عليكم أخي أحمد

هناك موضوع مثبت ومميز عن تصميم الابنية العالية للمهندس محمود الصقار , وهذا رابط لمكتبة مفيدة لك في هذا المجال

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113682-2.html#post930020


----------



## انيس الروح (11 يناير 2010)

********************

السلام عليكم.انا اختكم من السودان في المستوى الخامس ومشروع تخرجي عن تصميم خزان مائي ارضي في محطة مياه بمدينة عطبرة. احتاج لمعرفة الخطوات الاساسية لتنفيذ مشروع بهذا الشكل ومراجع باللغتين العربية والانجليزية عن الخزانات وتصميمها وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 يناير 2010)

انيس الروح قال:


> السلام عليكم.انا اختكم من السودان في المستوى الخامس ومشروع تخرجي عن تصميم خزان مائي ارضي في محطة مياه بمدينة عطبرة. احتاج لمعرفة الخطوات الاساسية لتنفيذ مشروع بهذا الشكل ومراجع باللغتين العربية والانجليزية عن الخزانات وتصميمها وشكرا


 السلام عليكم
هناك موضوع مثبت في هذا المنتدى (كل ما يتعلق بالخزانات )حيث ستجدين كل ما يتعلق بالخزانات وبعد اطلاعك على المشاركات فلا تتردي بالاستفسار 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t160226.html


----------



## مؤمن أحمد (12 يناير 2010)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك على هذه الثقة وعلى كلماتك
> كما اجبتك على رسالتك الخاصة بالنسبة لي افضل مشروع التخرج في مجال ادارة المشاريع وخصوصا اذا كان التخطيط والبرمجة ستتم من خلال برنامج primavera 6 او النسخ الاحدث فهذا سيفيدك كثيرا في حياتك العملية و خصوصا في منطقة الخليج او العمل في الشركات الكبري
> مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والجاح



استاذى العزيز
جزاك الله كل خير على نصيحتك الغالية وعلى رسالتك
بارك الله لك فى وقتك وصحتك 

سؤال اخر من واقع خبرتك بسوق العمل هل هناك فرص للعمل فى مجال ادارة المشروعات لحديثى التخرج 
ام ان هذا يتطلب خبرة سابقة فى التنفيذ 
مره اخرى 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 يناير 2010)

مؤمن أحمد قال:


> استاذى العزيز
> جزاك الله كل خير على نصيحتك الغالية وعلى رسالتك
> بارك الله لك فى وقتك وصحتك
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اشكرك على كلماتك من واقع الخبرة هناك مجال للعمل في مجال التخطيط =البرمجة الزمنية وفي البداية تكون متدرب او مساعد لمهندس معه خبرة في البرمجة ومن ثم يمكنك العمل لوحدك .
ومجال الادرة للمشاريع من خلال البرماج الزمنية يحتاج الى الخبرة

تحديد الاولويات في العمل والعلاقة بينها
تحديد المدة الزمنية لكل نشاط Activities
تحديد الكميات
المعرفة العقود
ويمكنك من خلال متابعة المنتدى وخصوصا قسم "الادارة الهندسية وادارة المشاريع " في قسمها المتخصص ان تزيد من معرفتك للمتطلبات الهندسية للعمل قبل البدء به 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f13.html


----------



## مجاهد عمر (12 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ... مشروعي هو البناء (3d panel) وماعندي لااسف الشديد اي معلومات عنه .. لو في حد ممكن يفدني


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 يناير 2010)

مجاهد عمر قال:


> السلام عليكم ... مشروعي هو البناء (3d panel) وماعندي لااسف الشديد اي معلومات عنه .. لو في حد ممكن يفدني


 السلام عليكم
لاسف السؤال غير مفهوم بشكل كامل بالنسبة لي واليك نتائج البحث
http://www.google.jo/search?hl=en&safe=active&q=insteel 3d panels&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw&tbo=0
http://images.google.jo/images?hl=en&safe=active&q=insteel 3d panels&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## م محمد المطري (13 يناير 2010)

لدي بحث عن انواع الاسمنت ومقارنة المواصفات الامريكية مع المواصفات البريطانية ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على هذه المواصفات
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## elserafy (13 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته
انا في هندسة العاشر اقصد المعهد التكنولوجي العالي 
انا ان شاء الله هسجل الترم الجاي اللي هيبدا ان شاء الله 31/1/2010 انا عاوز اسجله خرسانة 
فانا عاوز اسال ازاي اظبط نفسي في الفترة دي علشان اشتغل كويس بسرعة 
وفي خلاف في وبين اصحابي ان احنا نخدوا مشروع خرسانة و استيل اقصد منشات معدنية انا بحب الخرسانة اكتر وضامن فيها شغل ان شاء الله فماذا تنصحوني
ارجو من الاخوة ان يفيدوني​


----------



## sultan.sts (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ابي معلومات عن تصميم الخرسانه slap column


----------



## ااااالاول (16 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي اشكركم على توفير مثل هكذا موقع ومثل هكذا تعاون ارجو ان تساعدي بكتابه الخطوط الاوليه للجزء الاول لمشروعي عن الculvert اولا احتاج مساعده بكتابه المقدمه وثانيا انواع الculvert ,ثالثا boundary general of culvert ورابعا objective of this studyارجو الرد بسرررررررررررررررررعه مع الشكر الجزييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## بين الحطام (21 يناير 2010)

عندي مشروع تخرج بعنوان الخرسانة الشفافة وتصميمها (translucent concrete) فهل هذا ممكن في فلسطين في الضفة الغربية، أرجو مساعدتي من المختصين وشكرا :87:


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (21 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (21 يناير 2010)

أولا جزاكم الله كل خير 
ثانيا ياريت تتواصل بصفة مستمرة يابشمهندس في تقديم هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## vvip (22 يناير 2010)

أ.م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أستاذي أنا طالب في قسم الهندسة المدنية السنة الرابعة ومطلوب مني عمل مشروع التخرج خلال هذا الفصل, حيث قمت بتقديم فكرة تصميم فيلا سكنية (تصميم خرساني) عبارة عن طابق أرضي+أول+ روف بمساحة أجمالة 350 متر مربع وبقواعد من نوع خوازيق على حسب نوع التربة الموجودة عندنا في دولة الامارات (أبوظبي)

ماهيه المراحل الاساسية التي يجب أن يحتوي عليها مشروع التخرج؟ بتفصيل اذا امكن لتكون الفأدة أكبر
ماهيه العمليات الحسابية المطلوبة لحساب الاعمدة والجسور و البلاطات (flat slab) أو كيف يمكن حساب المساحة الكلية للمبنى لتحديد طول وعرض الاعمدة وكذلك القواعد يفضل اذا كان هناك مثال؟
ما هية النقاط المهمة التي يجب ان تذكر في (presentation (power point

ولك استاذي جزيل الشكر على سعة صدرك


----------



## شهاب الدين (23 يناير 2010)

عذراً

انا مقبل على مشروع التخرج
وهو عن تحليل وتصميم المنشآت الخرسانية المقاومة للزلازل

واسأل حضراتكم النصيحة عن اختيارى للمشروع
وتوجيهات حضراتكم لتحقيق اكبر استفادة ممكنة من المشروع

واذا امكن ان يتفضل احد الاخوة بامدادى بمشروع مماثل يكن له جزيل الشكر

شكراً


----------



## ااااالاول (24 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي اشكركم على توفير مثل هكذا موقع ومثل هكذا تعاون ارجو ان تساعدي بكتابه الخطوط الاوليه للجزء الاول لمشروعي عن الculvert اولا احتاج مساعده بكتابه المقدمه وثانيا انواع الculvert ,ثالثا boundary general of culvert


----------



## أبو ريتا (27 يناير 2010)

ارجو مساعدتي في بيان بعض الكتب والمراجع في تصميم وإدارة وتجهيز وتشغيل المرافئ البحرية


----------



## patrol110 (27 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اقوم بعمل مشروع تخصص بعنوان (تصميم شبكة الماء الصافي)
ارجو المساعده بخطوات البحث


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 يناير 2010)

*متطبات تصميم المطارات*

السلام عليكم
اليكم هذه المشاركة المهمه في مجال تصميم المطارات للمهندس سعيد السعيدي وهي منشورة في قسم العمارة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t67378.html


----------



## بلدنق انجنيير (31 يناير 2010)

بحثي عن توكيد الجودة اثناء تنفيذ المشاريع الهندسيه
quality assurance during construction phase
ممكن حد يفيدني بمعلومات عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## jcci (1 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب في المعهد التقني التكنلوجي قسم التقنيه المدنيه فرع البناء والانشاءات اريد المساعده في مشروع التخرج بعنوان (اساسيات حساب اوقات فقرات العمل في المشروع)واكون ممتن لكم بالشكر والتقدير


----------



## ناانا (6 فبراير 2010)

ماهى الخطوات الاولى التى يجب اتباعها لمشاريع الاداره الهندسيه


----------



## الاستاذ بندر (8 فبراير 2010)

اريد منكم مشروع تخرج في مجال الهندسة الميكانيكية تخصص انتاج


----------



## عمررر (8 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
أنا عندي مشروع التخرج عباره عن ثلاث وحدات
*برج سكني تجاري
*خزان
*جسر معلق
وأنا الان بديت بالوحده الأولى بس تواجهني مشكله
في وضع أحمال الرياح والزلازل على المبنى
علما أني قريت مواضيع كثيره عن هذا الأمر
ولم أجد ضالتي
فياليت توجيهاتكم ومساعدتكم
وجزاكم الله عني خير مقدما


----------



## فايزه سليم (8 فبراير 2010)

هو مبقاش فى حد بيدخل المنتدى ولا ايه انا لسه مشتركه جديد وعايزه اسال عن مشروع التخرج وهو هيكون فى structure


----------



## فايزه سليم (8 فبراير 2010)

انا محتاجه مساعده عشان انا بجد مش فاهمه اى حاجه


----------



## احمد العدل (9 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعضاء لمنتدى فى البدايه انا حابب اشكر جميع القائمين على هذا المنتدى الكريم وحابب اشكر جميع الاعضاء القائمين على تزويدنا دائما بالجديد
انا مشروعى هو steel structure
فارجو كل من عنده اى شى يخص steel(من كتب او مشاريع تخرج او برامج)برجاء ارسالها الى والايميل الخاص بى هو *********************

يمنع وضع عنوان البريد الالكتروني في المشاركة 

المشرف


----------



## azeez3500 (9 فبراير 2010)

عمررر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا عندي مشروع التخرج عباره عن ثلاث وحدات
> *برج سكني تجاري
> *خزان
> ...


 

ماهو الكود التابع لمشروعك و ماهو البرنامج الذي تتعامل معه؟


----------



## عوف ابو غانم (9 فبراير 2010)

ممكن حد يوضحلى 
ماهى اهم المشاكل التى توجهنا فى تصميم وتنفيذ المبانى العالية؟


----------



## Yousif Kareem (10 فبراير 2010)

*اقتراح*

شكرا للكاتب وشكرا للموقع. ولكني افضل وأقترح من ادارة الموقع ازالة شرط أن يكون هناك عشرة ردود من قبل المشتركين.


----------



## eng/fare (10 فبراير 2010)

ارجو المساعدة:
انا طالبة ف البكالوريوس ومعى مشروع ادارة واريد برنامج برامفيرا لتحميله
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## azeez3500 (10 فبراير 2010)

eng/fare قال:


> ارجو المساعدة:
> انا طالبة ف البكالوريوس ومعى مشروع ادارة واريد برنامج برامفيرا لتحميله
> جزاكم الله خيرا



P3 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72574.html


P6

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t162843.html

بعد اكتمال تنزيل البرنامج ابحثي عن طرق تثبيت البرنامج

وخصوصا P6 يجب التاكد من الخطوات حتي لا تتعرضي لمشاكل في تشيغل البرنامج فيما بعد


----------



## عمررر (10 فبراير 2010)

ماهو الكود التابع لمشروعك و ماهو البرنامج الذي تتعامل معه؟

الكود البريطاني 
bs 8110

البرنامج
sap2000 v14


----------



## فلاح الحكيم (11 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووور انا طالب مرحلة رابعة جامعة بغداد هندسة مدني ممكن موضوع عن كثافة الرمل الجاف


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 فبراير 2010)

فلاح الحكيم قال:


> مشكووووووووووور انا طالب مرحلة رابعة جامعة بغداد هندسة مدني ممكن موضوع عن كثافة الرمل الجاف


 السلام عليكم
اليك ما طلبت
http://www.sts.co.th/qa/pdf/Field Density (Eng).pdf
http://www.emrl.byu.edu/chris/documents/ce341l5.pdf
http://www.civil.uwaterloo.ca/maknight/courses/CIVE353/Lectures/week 3/compaction.pdf
http://www.unb.ca/civil/thomas/documents/Aggregates.pdf
http://www.oardc.ohio-state.edu/ss540/lectures/SS540Ch3web.pdf


----------



## الحياه كما هى (12 فبراير 2010)

انا مشروع تخرجي في الاساسات ابحث عن احد يساعدني


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (12 فبراير 2010)

ahmad858 قال:


> محاضرات هامة جداً للمهندسين المدنيين
> م.أحمد العواد
> سوريا
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/kyzmnhi0zmo/part1-eng-ahmadalawad-syria.rar
> ...


 
مجهود طيب بارك الله فيك م.احمد​


----------



## azeez3500 (12 فبراير 2010)

عمررر قال:


> ماهو الكود التابع لمشروعك و ماهو البرنامج الذي تتعامل معه؟
> 
> الكود البريطاني
> bs 8110
> ...




بالنسبة للزلازل راجع الموضوع التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t177834.html\


----------



## عمررر (14 فبراير 2010)

بالنسبة للزلازل راجع الموضوع التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t177834.html\


؟؟؟؟؟؟

أخي أرجو أن تتأكد من الرابط


----------



## azeez3500 (16 فبراير 2010)

عمررر قال:


> ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> أخي أرجو أن تتأكد من الرابط




http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t177834.html

الموضوع

متجدد /محاضرات فيديو في هندسة الزلازل وتصميم المنشأت لمقاومة الزلازل ل م/ أيمن قنديل


او استخدم المسار التالي:

ملتقى المهندسين العرب - أول ملتقى هندسي عربي > الهندسة المدنية > الهندسة المـدنيـة - عام 
متجدد /محاضرات فيديو في هندسة الزلازل وتصميم المنشأت لمقاومة الزلازل ل م/ أيمن قنديل


----------



## زيد كلاسيك (18 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب بكلية الهندسة الجامعه المستنصرية قسم المدني 
لدي مشروع تخرج حول البلاطات و اريد معلومات عن طريقة تصميم البلاطات strip method اتمنى ان تكون كتب اومواضيع وافية حول الموضوع للاستفادة منها واتمني ان تكون من موقع 4 shared


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 فبراير 2010)

زيد كلاسيك قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا طالب بكلية الهندسة الجامعه المستنصرية قسم المدني
> لدي مشروع تخرج حول البلاطات و اريد معلومات عن طريقة تصميم البلاطات strip method اتمنى ان تكون كتب اومواضيع وافية حول الموضوع للاستفادة منها واتمني ان تكون من موقع 4 shared


السلام عليكم
اليك ما طلبت
http://www.up.ac.za/academic/civil/divisions/structures/studyguides/sin312/13_Slabs.pdf
http://www.usc.edu/dept/architecture/mbs/struct/theses/Kang%20Kyu.pdf
http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=UTF-8&fr=yfp-t-892&p=concrete+flat+slab+design+pdf&rs=0&fr2=rs-top


----------



## mahmoudh5 (20 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

اخي الكريم انا طالب بجامعة حلب

و انا بحاجة الى مصدر جيد لدراسة الاوتاد " اوتاد احتكاك " ضمن مشروعي التخرج

و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/غيلان (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك بشمهندس رزق اولا علئ الفكره الرائعه 
واشكرك للجهد اللي تقدمه 
اخي رزق انا مشروع تخرجي هذه السنه بجامعه عدن ومشروعي في تصميم وتنفيذ الطرقات 
فهل ممكن افادتي باي شي وتوجيهي الئ تقديم مشروع ذو قيمه وايضا فائد منه
منتضر ردك اخي رزق 
تحياتي


----------



## أحـــــمــــــد (20 فبراير 2010)

سلام عليكم 
أنا لدى سؤال عن كيفية حساب الترخيم للبلاطات بالساب 
وكيف اعمل manual check 
وامتى الترخيم يكون unsafe فى البلاكات والكوابيل 
ولو طلع unsafe ازاى اسيفه 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## روان عبدالله رضوان (21 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اناطالبة من الاردن
تخصص هندسة مدنية_عام
موضوع بحثي في هندسة الطرق "المواد الكيميائية المضافة على التربة لتحسين الطرق"
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## fatima-z (21 فبراير 2010)

el salam 3aicom:
atamana mocharaka ma3com


----------



## fatima-z (21 فبراير 2010)

svp j'ai besoin des info sur management d'un projet.svp aide moi


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 فبراير 2010)

روان عبدالله رضوان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اناطالبة من الاردن
> تخصص هندسة مدنية_عام
> موضوع بحثي في هندسة الطرق "المواد الكيميائية المضافة على التربة لتحسين الطرق"
> ارجو المساعدة


السلام عليم
اليك هذه الابحاث في مجال تحسين التربة
http://www.ejbreneman.com/_pdf/EJB_SoilStab.pdf
http://tti.tamu.edu/documents/0-4240-3.pdf
http://www.conbloc.co.id/docs/AHM.pdf
http://www.sspco.com/pdf/8623.pdf
http://tti.tamu.edu/documents/TTI-2003-1.pdf

http://www.army.mil/usapa/eng/DR_pubs/dr_a/pdf/tm5_822_14.pdf
http://www.kyt2.com/pdf%20files/summereditionseptember.pdf
http://www.lime.org/Construct104.pdf
http://www.sspco.com/pdf/8450.pdf
http://www.midwestind.com/uploads/ChemicalSoilStab-1698.pdf
http://www.in.gov/indot/files/smod.pdf
http://www.wstabilization.com/technical-library/index.aspx


----------



## روان عبدالله رضوان (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلا


----------



## م احمد عيسي (23 فبراير 2010)

*ارجو المساعده من قبل م ابو بكر او ابو الحلول او من قبل مهندسى التصميم*

السلام عليكم
اخوانى واخواتى مهندسين ومهندسات ملتقى المهندسين العرب ارجو المساعده 
انا مشروعى خرسانه ومطلوب منى اختيار النظام الأنشائى وتصميمه بأستخدام برنامج الساب 
انا قمت بالفعل بأختيار النظام الأنشائى وتم الموافقه من الدكتور ولكن بقى التصميم بأستخدام برنامج الساب 
اليوم قمت بعمل فيديو لخطوات التحميل ياريت تشوفو الفيديو ده وتقولولى الخطوات الى انا بعملها صحيح ولا خاطئه 
واحمال الحوئط بأحطها و انا اعرف ان المهندس المصمم يصمم المنشاء من فوق الى تحت فقومت بتصميم غرف السطح وبالتالى عايز اعرف ايه الحمال الى انا بحطها وحمل العمود اعمل فيه ايه 
واستخراج لوحه تسليح صحيحه
وكيفيه رسم حديد التسليح 
ارجو المساعده 
الملف
http://www.mediafire.com/?oyzn2kwzqdh


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 فبراير 2010)

م احمد عيسي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخوانى واخواتى مهندسين ومهندسات ملتقى المهندسين العرب ارجو المساعده
> انا مشروعى خرسانه ومطلوب منى اختيار النظام الأنشائى وتصميمه بأستخدام برنامج الساب
> انا قمت بالفعل بأختيار النظام الأنشائى وتم الموافقه من الدكتور ولكن بقى التصميم بأستخدام برنامج الساب
> ...


السلام عليكم
لقد قمت بوضع سؤالك في القسم المتخصص ببرنامج الساب لتجد الاجابة على سؤالك باذن الله.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t174076-18.html#post1521973


----------



## أمل555 (23 فبراير 2010)

[font=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا الموقع المتميز والمتطور[/font]
[font=&quot]أنا في السنة الخامسة من الهندسة المدنية اختصاص الهندسة البيئية ومشروعي التخرج يبحث عن تنقية الغازات المنطلقة من مصنع لصناعة الأملاح الكيميائية ومعالجة البخار المتكاثف [/font]
[font=&quot]وأريد معلومات عن أنظمة الفلترة بشكل عام وبشكل خاص عن أنظمة فلترة الغازات الكيميائية وكيفية حساب هذه الفلاتر .......... ومعلومات عن طرق معالجة البخار المتكاثف ..... وإذا كان بالإمكان معلومات عن إعادة تدوير هذه المياه لاستخدامها في الصناعة مرة أخرى..... حتى لو كانت باللغة الانجليزية ..... كما تعرفون فإن المراجع باللغة العربية قليلة بعض الشيء ........[/font]
[font=&quot]وجزاكم الله خيراً ... والله يعطيكم العافية على كل شيء[/font]


----------



## walid rateb (24 فبراير 2010)

C:\Users


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 فبراير 2010)

أمل555 قال:


> [FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا الموقع المتميز والمتطور[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]أنا في السنة الخامسة من الهندسة المدنية اختصاص الهندسة البيئية ومشروعي التخرج يبحث عن تنقية الغازات المنطلقة من مصنع لصناعة الأملاح الكيميائية ومعالجة البخار المتكاثف [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]وأريد معلومات عن أنظمة الفلترة بشكل عام وبشكل خاص عن أنظمة فلترة الغازات الكيميائية وكيفية حساب هذه الفلاتر .......... ومعلومات عن طرق معالجة البخار المتكاثف ..... وإذا كان بالإمكان معلومات عن إعادة تدوير هذه المياه لاستخدامها في الصناعة مرة أخرى..... حتى لو كانت باللغة الانجليزية ..... كما تعرفون فإن المراجع باللغة العربية قليلة بعض الشيء ........[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]وجزاكم الله خيراً ... والله يعطيكم العافية على كل شيء[/FONT]


 السلام عليكم
اعتذر منك لعدم القدرة على المساعده لان هذا القسم خاص بالهندسة المدنية ويمكنك طرح طلبك في الاقسام المتخصصة في هذا الملتقى وهي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f6.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f7.html


----------



## أمل555 (24 فبراير 2010)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اعتذر منك لعدم القدرة على المساعده لان هذا القسم خاص بالهندسة المدنية ويمكنك طرح طلبك في الاقسام المتخصصة في هذا الملتقى وهي
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f6.html
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f7.html



الله يعطيك العافية ... بس الهندسة البيئية اختصاص من الهندسة المدنية ؟؟؟؟؟

على كل .....بحاول أسأل بالأقسام الأخرى ....
جزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## عمررر (25 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
توزيع حمل بلاطة الهوردي ذات اتجاه واحد على الكمرات
هل يكون بحمل موزع أم مركز؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 فبراير 2010)

عمررر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> توزيع حمل بلاطة الهوردي ذات اتجاه واحد على الكمرات
> هل يكون بحمل موزع أم مركز؟


 السلام عليكم
يتم اخذ رد الفعل لاعصاب بلاط الهوردي ribbed slab على الكمرة beam كحمل موزع distribution load بحيث يؤخذ رد الفعل للعصب ونقسمه على البعد المحوري بين الاعصاب وبذلك يصبح كحمل موزع بوحدة طن / م او kn/m حسب الوحدات المستعمله .


----------



## عمررر (26 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل تصمم كمرات الهوردي المخفيه في مناطق
العزم الموجب على أنها. T.sec or rect.sec


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 فبراير 2010)

عمررر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هل تصمم كمرات الهوردي المخفيه في مناطق
> العزم الموجب على أنها. T.sec or rect.sec


السلام عليكم
يتم تصميم المطع للجسر الخفى Hidden Beam =Flat Beam حسب موقع المحور المحايد Neutral Axis

اذا كانت قيمة Tf>X ضمن سماكة بلاطة التغطية Tf يتم التصميم على اساس ان المقطع Rec. Section
اما اذا كانت X>Tf فعندها يتم التصميم على اساس T Section


----------



## عمررر (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
وحقق مرادك
وغفرلك ولوالديك


----------



## م احمد عيسي (28 فبراير 2010)

*يايت يا جماعه حد يقولى الألون الى فى الساب بتدل على ايه*

انا مش عارف الألون دى بتدل على ايه ال الى سيف وايه الى ان سيف 
زكمان عايز اعرف ارسم الحديد الأضافى ازاى على البلاطه 
المنشاء ده flat 
يا ريت حد يقولى


----------



## م احمد عيسي (1 مارس 2010)

*الى م/ ابو بكر و ابو الحلول و anass81 و سنا الأسلام ارجو مساعدتى من قبل مهندسين التصميم*

السلام عليكم
لانى اثق فى قدرات منتدانا ملتقى المهندسين العرب وفى مهندسين ومهندسات المنتدى 
فى حل المشاكل التى تواجهنا 

ارجو مرا جعه خطواتى فى الساب مع ايضاح الأخطاء 

1- تغير الرحده ton. m.c
2-نذهب الى فيل الأتوكاد المحفوظ بصيغه dxf عن طريق fil .....,,,, import ....... autocad dxf
3- نقوم بأختيار الكمرات والبلاطات والأعمده الى تم عمل ل lyears جديده بأنوعهم 
shell ....... sap- slab نقوم بأدخال البياطه اولاا
fream....... sap - beam نقوم بأدخال الكمرات 
نعيد نفس الخطوات الأدخال الأعمده عن طريق
special joint...... sap - col
4-نقوم بتعريف الأعمده 
assign --- assign to groupes --- add new ---( ونقوم بأدخال اسم المجموعه وليكن colume)
ثم بعد ذلك نقوم بتعريف الsaport 
select---- select---groups--- colume نختار المجموعه 
فتظهر الأعمده فى مجموعه ونقوم بعمل 
assigne---joint --- restraints---- hinge نختار ال saport hinge
5- نقوم بجعل نقط ال shell نقطه واحده عن طريق ال margy 
نقوم بعمل ctrl + a ثم edit ---- merge ---- .1--- ok
7- نقوم بتعريف الscation
difine-- frame section ---- add rectangular --- add new 
وندخل قطاع (12*60)
ثم بعد ذلك نقوم بتعريف ال بلاطات 
difine --- area section --- add new section
نقوم بتسميه البلاطه flat 
يوجد هنا نوعين من بلاطه ال flat لان يوجد فى المنشاء بالكونات فأخد ال Ts= 18
اما باقى المنشاء فأخذت ال Ts= 25
وبعد ذلك نقوم 
define --- load cases---Dead= 1---- Live= 0---- wall=0
وبعد ذلك نقوم بعمل ال combination
define --- combination --- add new
ونسمى حالتين الأولى working ويكون فيها 
dead= 1
live= 1
wall=1
اما فى حاله ال ultimed 
dead= 1.4
live=1.6
wall=1.4

8- بعد ذلك تعريف البلاطات والكمرات عن طريق 
ctrl+a assign---- fream section --- (12*60
وبعد ذلك
ctrl+a --- assign-- area section flat ----18< 25
9- مرحله ادخال الأحمال 
ctrl + a ---- assign --- area loaded --- uinform 
dead=.15
live=.2
wall=.2
10-بوضع احمال الحوائط على ال fream
جاما wall = 1.8
+ hw=2.4
+b=.12
= .52 
عن طريق ctrl+a---- assign --- fream/cable ---- Distribiuotion ---- dead =.52
وبعد ذلك مرحله الrun
analyze ---- setanalyze---- xyplan ---- ok
run ---- model ---- dont run 
وبعد عمل run نشوف قيم m1.1و m2.2 
نفترض قيمه ال As وليكن 5 #10 
ونشوف ان كان seaf او un safe 
ما فى نسبه الحديد الضافى 
وكيفيه قرايه خطوط الكونتور الى بتيجى بعد m11 او m22
ياريت تساعدونى انا باعت ملف فيه المشروع ارجو الأطلاع 









دى قيمه
m1.1 بدون فرض حديد






قيمه m2.2كذلك بدون فرض حديد

*وهذه طريقه الأدخال لل min و ال max 






بعد فرض As = 2.7 لحديد 5#10 حصل الأتى فى m1.1








هل الأزرق يعنى ان الحديد الى انا استعملته غير مسيف un safe 
وكيفيه وضع حديد اضافى 
وهل safe بحديد 5#10 شبكه علويه وسفليه 
ويوجد مناطق لحديد اضافى 
قيم m2.2كذالك بعد فرض 5#10






ارجو الافاده انا تعبان قوى من الموضوع ده مش عارف اعمل اى حاجه لحد كده فى المشروع 
لأنى افكارى موذبذبه وحاسس انى كل الى انا بعمله غلط 

ياريت مهندسين التصميم يفودنى


----------



## م شرحبيل (1 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

بارك الله فيكم على مجهودكم الرائع ... وجزاكم الله خيرا ,,, 

مشروع تخرجي هو "تصميم أساسات عميقة لمبنى متعدد الطوابق"

أود أي معلومات عن الـ ( Pails ) وأي معلومة ممكن أن تفيدني في هذا المشروع 

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مشعلكو (1 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع مشكور


----------



## فارس البهلولى (1 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع
اناطالب في جامعة ذمار- اليمن 
مشروع التخرج حول تصميم مبني مقاوم للرياح والزلازل
فارجو مساعدتي في خطوات البحث وإفادتي بمراجع خاصة في الموضوع
والله يرعاكم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 مارس 2010)

م شرحبيل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> 
> بارك الله فيكم على مجهودكم الرائع ... وجزاكم الله خيرا ,,,
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
في البداية لفهم piles بشكل صحيح عليك قراءة ما كتبة المهندس محمد زايد في موضوع " المراحل التفصيلية لتنفيذ الاوتاد piles على الرابط التالي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90877.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t181218.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t176925.html?highlight=piles
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t79699.html?highlight=foundation+piles
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t65022.html
البحث في المنتدى على الكتب الخاصة في piles وهناك العديد منها
http://w18.easy-share.com/1702664137.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t74421.html


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 مارس 2010)

فارس البهلولى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع
> اناطالب في جامعة ذمار- اليمن
> مشروع التخرج حول تصميم مبني مقاوم للرياح والزلازل
> ...


السلام عليكم
اليك هذه الحاضرات المهمه في الزلازل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t177834.html
هنا بالمنتدى شرح كامل قدمة المهندس ابو بكر يمكنك البحث عنه
واليك هذا الرابط وابحث فيه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=2495691


----------



## ريم الروح (1 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

أستاذي الكريم
أنا طالبة سنة خامسة هندسة قوى ميكانيكية من جامعة تشرين في سوريا
أود بداية أن أشكرك على هذه المساعدات القيمة حقا
موضوع مشروع التخرج لي هو عن الملوثات الناتجة عن محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية العاملة على الديزل ووضع برنامج حسابي يبين قيمة هذه الملوثات
وتوضيح كيفية الحد منها
المشكلة أن كل المواضيع التي أبحث عنها لا تختص بالمحطات العاملة على الديزل وإنما هي مواضيع عامة
أرجو منك إن كان لديك أي مرجع أو معلومة تفيدني بهذا الخصوص
أن تقدمها لي وأنا بانتظار الرد:11:


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 مارس 2010)

ريم الروح قال:


> أستاذي الكريم
> أنا طالبة سنة خامسة هندسة قوى ميكانيكية من جامعة تشرين في سوريا
> أود بداية أن أشكرك على هذه المساعدات القيمة حقا
> موضوع مشروع التخرج لي هو عن الملوثات الناتجة عن محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية العاملة على الديزل ووضع برنامج حسابي يبين قيمة هذه الملوثات
> ...


السلام عليكم
للاسف تخصصي مدني امل ان تستفيدي من هذه المراجع
Air Pollution Control Equipment Selection Guide by Kenneth C. Schifftner
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/1915003/1030.rar
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/355872112/1030.rar
Air Pollution Control Technology Handbook 
http://uploadbox.com/files/a7b9b53b72
Air Pollution and Health
http://rapidshare.com/files/323128509/Arplt.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/21185778/caa1088/Arplt.rar.html


----------



## wael20100 (2 مارس 2010)

انا طالب بجامعة المنصورة مشروع خرسانة فسم مدنى اريد المساعدة


----------



## م م. منى (3 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أنا طالبة في الجامعة الاسلامية بغزة مستوى رابع 
أبحث عن فكرة مشروع تخرج مميزة
سواء design أوmaterialأوwater
أرجو المساعدة في هذا الموضوع
شكرا


----------



## احمد 22 (3 مارس 2010)

ان نقاط الماء تثقب الصخر ليس لقوتها ولكن بتواصلها . فاللهم اجعل تواصلنا بر وكلامنا ذكر ومحبتنا فى الله طول العمر

شكررررررررررررررررررررا لكم
واطلب المساعده فىتصميم عماره 10 ادوار 
وياريت يكون معاها حساب الزلازل لمشروع التخرج


----------



## AhmedElasmrElmashd (3 مارس 2010)

*شكرا ولكن ليس هناك مموضوع مثل هذا للكهرباء تحكم 
*


----------



## مؤمن أحمد (3 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
المهندس العزيز رزق
بارك الله فيك
الحمد لله اخترت مشروع ادارة مشروعات ومطلوب منا ايجاد مشروع قيمته تتجاوز ال 50 مليون جنيه مصرى لأقوم بعمل ادارة كاملة له 
وتفضل مشاريع الهندسة المدنية كمحطات المياه والكبارى افضل من مشاريع المبانى العادية
واحتاج من المشروع المختار ان تتوافر كراسة الشروط والمواصفات ودفتر الكميات والعقد وبعض اللوحات التنفيذية 

فأرجو منك ارشادى الى احد المشاريع التى تنفذ او حتى تم الانتهاء منها وتكون فى احد محافظات الوجه البحرى لأنى من طنطا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 مارس 2010)

م م. منى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا طالبة في الجامعة الاسلامية بغزة مستوى رابع
> أبحث عن فكرة مشروع تخرج مميزة
> سواء design أوmaterialأوwater
> ...


 السلام عليكم
من وجهة نظري الخاصة بسبب الظروف التي تمر بها غزة افضل مجال
- تصميم محطة تنقية.
- از تصميم خزانات محطات التنقية من الناحية الانشائية.


----------



## محمد_الانشائية (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عيكم ورحمة الله
أنا محمد من جامعة تشرين-كلية الهندسة المدنية-قسم الانشائية-السنة الخامسة
في البداية أشكر كل القائمين على هذا الموضوع على جهودهم الكبيرة
مشروعي التخرج بعنوان (بناء عالي مقاوم للزلازل)
سؤالي هو:ما هو عدد جدران القص الذي يجب توزيعها في البناء،وعلى أي أساس يتم اختيار العدد،فهل هو اعتمادا على مساحة البناء أم عدد الطوابق أم على الخبرة و الحس الهندسي،علما أن المساحة الطابقية للبناء (25.5*23)متر.وهي ذلتها مساحة الطابق الأرضي.وعدد الطوابق 14 طابق.
ملاحظة:لا يوجد أقبية بالمبنى .
وشكرا للجميع ​


----------



## احمد 22 (4 مارس 2010)

الى المهندس عبداللطيف اشكرك على مجهودك الكبير 
وارجو منك مساعدتى 
اريد ان اعرف كيفيه حساب احمال الرياح والزلالزل على برنامج الساب


----------



## احمد فتوح 1 (4 مارس 2010)

انا طالب ف هندسه طنطا مشروع خرسانه وعايز برنامج gear عشان احلالحوائط


----------



## elmohandesa fatma (4 مارس 2010)

انا لسة في البداية وكنت عايزة معلومات عن مواضيع صغيرة 

عيوب ومزايا والتصدعات الناتجة عن الشدات النفقية
وعيوب ومزايا والتصدعات الناتجة عن الانشاء بطريقة الشدات المنزلقة راسيا
وعيوب ومزايا والتصدعات الناتجة عن الا نشاء بنظام البلاطات المرفوعة
وعيوب وزايا والتصدعات الناتجة عن الانشاء بنظام الاعصاب والبلوكات 
الرجاء الرد للضرورة ياجمااااااااااااااااااااااااعة
على الاميل دة ××××××××××××××××××××

يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال الخاصة ضمن المشاركات... المشرف


----------



## ريم الروح (5 مارس 2010)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> للاسف تخصصي مدني امل ان تستفيدي من هذه المراجع
> air pollution control equipment selection guide by kenneth c. Schifftner
> http://sharingmatrix.com/file/1915003/1030.rar
> ...


 مشكور اخي الكريم
بس للأسف ما في شي من اللي بعتون فادني
مشكور مرة تانية
وبتمنى اذا شفت شي بخصوص الموضوع تراسلني فورا


----------



## ريم الروح (5 مارس 2010)

وبالمناسبة
نحنا بسوريا
دراستنا ومناهجنا كلها باللغة العربية
بتمنى اذا لاقيت شي يكون بالعربي
بتعرف ضيق الوقت هلا ما بقدر ترجم كميات كبيرة


----------



## alamri22 (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب بجامعة النجاح 
اقوم بعمل مشروع تخصص بعنوان (الخرسانة الجاهزة)

ارجو المساعده بخطوات البحث


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 مارس 2010)

alamri22 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا طالب بجامعة النجاح
> اقوم بعمل مشروع تخصص بعنوان (الخرسانة الجاهزة)
> 
> ارجو المساعده بخطوات البحث


السلام عليكم

السؤال للاسف غير واضح بالنسبة لي

هل تقصد متطلبات مصنع خرسانة جاهزة
هل تقصد خلطات الخرسانة الجاهزة وكيفية لتحكم بالجودة quality control
استعمالات الخرسانة الجاهزه
يطلب التوضيح اكثراليك بعض المواقع بهذا الخصوص
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ready-mix_concrete
http://www.cement.org/basics/concreteproducts_readymix.asp
http://theconstructor.org/2009/12/ready-mix-concrete-batching-mixing-transporting-and-handling/


----------



## غالية الاسلام (10 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
أنا عندي مشروع تخرج عن محطة التنقية في حوض البقعة
أرجو منكم مساعدتي في هذا الموضوع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 مارس 2010)

غالية الاسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا عندي مشروع تخرج عن محطة التنقية في حوض البقعة
> أرجو منكم مساعدتي في هذا الموضوع


 السلام عليكم
هل تقصدين حوض البقعة في الاردن ؟
ما هي المعطيات لديك وما هو المطلوب من التصميم


----------



## nada8766 (11 مارس 2010)

انا طالبة بكلية الفاتح موضوع بحثي عن التصميم اليدوي للمساجد ومقارنتها ببرنامج الربوت ارجو افادتي بأى معلومة وشكرا


----------



## 601463 (13 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم لو سمحت أريد أي معلومات عن المواتي


----------



## مؤمن أحمد (14 مارس 2010)

عندى طلب صغير

أريد مشروعات تخرج "ادارة مشروعات" سابقة وخاصة من كليات الهندسة فى مصر حتى استعين بها فى مشروعى

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## يوسف القريوتي (16 مارس 2010)

*Prestressed Concrete Box Girder Bridge*

السلام عليكم
أنا قد تخرجت حديثا من قسم الهندسة المدنية في الجامعة الهاشمية (تخصص انشاءات)
و قد كان مشروع التخرج عبارة عن جسر و التالي يبين شرح لمشروع التخرج. 
Title: Prestressed Concrete Box Girder Bridge
The Bridge was designed as a senior design project is a post tensioned continuous bridge, includes two spans, and with an overall length 80 meter. the cross section is two cell box girder. The design was performed using AASHTO code, and the calculations were performed manually and using SAP2000 Software.
و الحمد لله قد نال المشروع اعجاب جميع المدرسين في القسم و قد حصلت على علامة +أ في المشروع و الحمد لله .
و بالرغم من ذلك ... فإن هنالك بعض الأسئلة بقيت تحيرني بالرغم من أنني قمت بالبحث و استشارة العديد من المتخصصين في الموضوع و كانت معظم الاجابات تكون (هذا الأمر يحتاج الى خبرة ... وليش هناك كتاب يرشدك الى ذلك) و أهم هذه الأسئلة:
1- كيف يتم تصميم Diaphragm للجسور الخرسانية ؟ و أين يتم وضعه ؟
فقد قمت أنا بتصميمه و معاملته كبيم و محمل بالحمل المتحرك حسب AASHTO , وقد قمت بوضعه كل 10 متر عل طول الجسر إضافة الى البداية و النهاية الجسر.
2- كيفية تصميم Bearing Pads ؟ و خاصة المقاومة للأفعال الزلزالية؟
فقد قمت بوضع Standard Bearing Pads وجدتها في بعض الكتب بناءا على الأحمال الموجوده و لم اصممها بحيث تكون مقاومة للأحمال الزلزالية.
3- قد قمنا بتحميل الأحمال الزلزالية على Pier & Abutments و لم نقم بوضع أحمال زلزالية على Bridge Superstructure ؟ فهل هذا صحيح؟
4- كيفية التعامل مع أحمال الرياح في الجسور؟ و هل يوجد مثال على كيفية حساب أحمال الرياح في الجسور؟؟؟

و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## anass81 (16 مارس 2010)

يوسف القريوتي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا قد تخرجت حديثا من قسم الهندسة المدنية في الجامعة الهاشمية (تخصص انشاءات)
> و قد كان مشروع التخرج عبارة عن جسر و التالي يبين شرح لمشروع التخرج.
> Title: Prestressed Concrete Box Girder Bridge
> ...


 
السلام عليكم اخي يوسف 

ما لفت نظري في مشروعك هو أنه تم تصميم الجسر ك Post tension , حبذا لو ترفق لنا معلومات أكثر عنه في موضوع منفصل ويتم النقاش حوله
بالنسبة لسؤالك عن ال Pads فهي عادة يكون لها مواصفات معرفة من الشركة المصنعة لها
بالنسبة لأحمال الزلازل والرياح ,فمعلوماتي أنه يجب إدخالها في تصميم الجسور


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 مارس 2010)

يوسف القريوتي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا قد تخرجت حديثا من قسم الهندسة المدنية في الجامعة الهاشمية (تخصص انشاءات)
> و قد كان مشروع التخرج عبارة عن جسر و التالي يبين شرح لمشروع التخرج.
> Title: Prestressed Concrete Box Girder Bridge
> ...


السلام عليكم


في البداية ابارك لك على تخرجك من الجامعة وعلى العلامة المتميزة التي حصلت عليها وان كنت اتمنى عليك تفيذ الجميع من خلال دراستك لمشروع التخرج وتضعه في المنتدى وهذ عائد لك

بخصوص Diaphragm Beam فيتم وضعه لمنع عملية التحنيب الجانبي Side buckling للجسر الرئيسي gider بحث يتم ربط الجسور معاوقد يكون diaphragm من الخرسانة عندما تكون الجسور مصبوبه في الموقع cast in situe وقد تكون من الجمالونات المعدنية Steel Truss عندما تكون الجسور مسبقة الصنع pre tenstion giders فعندما تتعرض الى قوى افقية side force تعمل جميعها في ان واحد لذلك يتم وضعة على الاطراف (ولاعطاء الصلابة Stiffness )وعلى طول الجسر كل مسافة 4 -6م (تقريبا تمعتمد المسافة على ابعاد الجسر الرئيسي) اما طريقة حسابه كما يليhttp://www.virginiadot.org/vtrc/main/online_reports/pdf/09-cr1.pdf










لاحظ هنا انه تم عمل Steel Truss Diaphragm 







هنا Diaphragm من الخرسانة
بقية الاجابات في وقت لاحق باذن الله


----------



## engqosai (16 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

يسعد مساكم يا جماعه

انا طالب بدي استفسر عن موضوع جديد في 
وهوا مجال بحثي بمشروع التخرج ان شاء الله
Concrete-Filled Steel Hollow Sections Beams

اتمنى ان يكون هناك من يساعدني


----------



## م/ فلاح احمد (16 مارس 2010)

استفسار مع الشكر الجزيل
كم انواع اختبارات التربه


----------



## يوسف القريوتي (16 مارس 2010)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي يوسف
> 
> ما لفت نظري في مشروعك هو أنه تم تصميم الجسر ك post tension , حبذا لو ترفق لنا معلومات أكثر عنه في موضوع منفصل ويتم النقاش حوله
> بالنسبة لسؤالك عن ال pads فهي عادة يكون لها مواصفات معرفة من الشركة المصنعة لها
> بالنسبة لأحمال الزلازل والرياح ,فمعلوماتي أنه يجب إدخالها في تصميم الجسور


أخي العزيز المهندس أنس ،بداية أشكرك على المشاركة و الرد و انشاء الله تعالى سأضع المشروع و كافة مرفقاته و كافة المعلومات المتعلقة به قريبا انشاءالله حتى تتم الافادة في موضوع منفصل.


----------



## يوسف القريوتي (16 مارس 2010)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> في البداية ابارك لك على تخرجك من الجامعة وعلى العلامة المتميزة التي حصلت عليها وان كنت اتمنى عليك تفيذ الجميع من خلال دراستك لمشروع التخرج وتضعه في المنتدى وهذ عائد لك
> ...


لك جزيل الشكر مهندس رزق على هذه المعلومات القيمة و في انتظار تكملة الاجابة
و انشاء الله سأضع المشروع و كافة مرفقاته في موضوع منفصل .
و بارك الله لكم جهودكم


----------



## SOMA KOKO (16 مارس 2010)

انا طالبه بجامعه الزقازيق ومشروع التخرج بتاعى هو اداره مشروعات التشييد ياريت لو فى اى حد من المهندسين العرب يقدر يساعدنى فى المشروع هو عباره عن كوبرى شكرا للجميع والفكره الرائعه وجزاكم الله خيرا عنا


----------



## SOMA KOKO (16 مارس 2010)

عاوزه معلومات عن بدائل تنفيذ الكبارى وبعض المعلومات والكتب الخاصه بالمشروع اللى ممكن استفيد منها شكرااا جزيلا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 مارس 2010)

يوسف القريوتي قال:


> لك جزيل الشكر مهندس رزق على هذه المعلومات القيمة و في انتظار تكملة الاجابة
> و انشاء الله سأضع المشروع و كافة مرفقاته في موضوع منفصل .
> و بارك الله لكم جهودكم


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك تجاوبك وكنت اتمنى ان تكون اسئلتك قبل تقديم المشروع حتى تكون الاستفاده منها اكبر وذلك امكانية التاكد من الاجابات مع الدكتور المشرف.
وفي الحقيقة طبيعة الاسئلة تنم على فهم عميق لمشروعك واليك مجموعه من الكتب المتخصصه كنت قد قدمتها سابقا اطلب منك ان تراجعها على السريع وتحاول ان تجد الاجابات على اسئلتك وسوف اتابع البحث للرد على اسئلتك
اليك هذه المجموعه من الكتب المتخصصه في كباري (جسور) الخرسانية Concrete Bridges
The Design of Concrete Bridges
http://rapidshare.com/files/215248521/0415235995.zip

E C Hambly, "Bridge Deck Behaviour, 2nd Edition"
http://rapidshare.com/files/213394734/0419172602.zip
or
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/ka4laormd

Concrete box-girder bridges 
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/b7k77ksr3

Structural Design - Concrete Bridge Engineering: Performance and Advances
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/r4oyypzwp


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 مارس 2010)

SOMA KOKO قال:


> انا طالبه بجامعه الزقازيق ومشروع التخرج بتاعى هو اداره مشروعات التشييد ياريت لو فى اى حد من المهندسين العرب يقدر يساعدنى فى المشروع هو عباره عن كوبرى شكرا للجميع والفكره الرائعه وجزاكم الله خيرا عنا


السلام عليكم
هناك قسم منتخصص في ملتقى مهندسين العرب يشرح بالتفصيل كيفية ادارة المشاريع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f13.html
عليك قراءة المشاركات في ابدية التي تشرح كيفية البدء بادارة المشاريع
وهناك شرح تفصيلي لكيفية تنفيذ الكوبري ومنها في الرابط التالي حيث يجب فهم كيفية انشاء الكوبري ومن ثم يمكن فهم كيفية الادارة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t161647.html
مع تمنياتي لك بالتقدم والنجاح


----------



## dards (16 مارس 2010)

انا طالب في جامعة مصر للعلوم والتكنواوجيا ومشروع تخرجي( high rise bulding (14 floor 
انا اواجه مشاكل باستخدام برمجية SAP2000ارجو المساعدة ..... ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 مارس 2010)

dards قال:


> انا طالب في جامعة مصر للعلوم والتكنواوجيا ومشروع تخرجي( high rise bulding (14 floor
> انا اواجه مشاكل باستخدام برمجية SAP2000ارجو المساعدة ..... ولكم جزيل الشكر


 السلام عليكم
يمكنك وضع سؤال في الموضوع المتخصص في برنامج السيف وستجد كل مساعده
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94744.html


----------



## م.محمود القدرة (17 مارس 2010)

*في البداية اسمحولي أطير تحياتي و احترامي للجميع


حابب أشاوركم يا باش مهندسين عن مشروع تخرجي ... 

مشروع تخرجي تحت قسم إدارة مشاريع هندسية .. 

بصراحة أنا بدي مساعدتكم .. ايش بتنصحوا يكون موضوع المشروع ؟؟

ياريت الي مشروع تخرجه اله علاقة بمشروعي ينزلهه هنا ... 

بتمنى من جميع الاعضاء المشاركة و المساعدة

مع تحيات أخوكم من غزة*​


----------



## الشاطبي (17 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووور جدا


----------



## sundoss (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا طالبة بجامعة مؤتة 
ومشروعي التخرج عن اضافة مواد للتربة لتحسين خواص التربة الفيزيائية 
وارجو المساعدة في اعطائي فكرة عن بعض المواد


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 مارس 2010)

sundoss قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا طالبة بجامعة مؤتة
> ومشروعي التخرج عن اضافة مواد للتربة لتحسين خواص التربة الفيزيائية
> وارجو المساعدة في اعطائي فكرة عن بعض المواد


السلام عليكم
هل المطلوب تحسين التربة من حيث تثبيتها وزيادة قدرتها على التحمل ؟
اي عملية stabilazation of soil


----------



## engqosai (17 مارس 2010)

engqosai قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> يسعد مساكم يا جماعه
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

شو صار معكم يا هندسة بالنسبة لمشروعي ؟


----------



## البرقوني (17 مارس 2010)

Al Salam Alaykom

I am a civil & environmental Engineering student in University of sharjah-United Arab Emirates - and I am in my senior year and my project is to design the Infrastructure & Structures of al Salam City Phase 1 -Um el Quwain- United arab Emirates . The structural Design components are (Mosque,family villa and terraced apartement block) and the Infrastructures is to design the water transmission network for the city .I am wondering from few things 

First,How to write a technical and financial proposal and can you suggest certain helpful books

second,What is the steps of the design for the above mentioned structural componrnts and can you suggest certain helpful books 

Third ,wahat is the steps of Design of water transmission Network and suggestfor me some certain helpful books

Fourth ,I donnot know how to organiza all the activities with in the time frame which is 9 months from 18\3\\2010 because I want to organize these ativities using any project management peogram such as MS Project 
:87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87:
I need a Reply as soon as possible..because i donot know how to start​


----------



## مجاهد عمر (18 مارس 2010)

ياجماعه ياريت حد يزودني بمعلومات عن 3d panel


----------



## sarah_eljamel (18 مارس 2010)

plzzz i need a residential building plan of more than 300 m2..i'm a civil engineering student and i need the plan to make quanitity calculation project


----------



## eng.m.wade7 (19 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا طالب بكلية هندسة الفيوم
مشروع faoundation بس الدكتور ترك لنا حرية اختيار المشروع اللى هنشغل فيه بس انا مش طالب غير اقترحات لمشاريع بس الفكره اننا نحقق منها اكتر استفاده ممكن تساعدنا فى الحياه العمليه


----------



## engqosai (19 مارس 2010)

كان عندي استفسار عن
composite structre
ولحتى الان ما حدا فادني
على العموم مشكورين


----------



## غسان1 (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
استاذي الفاضل انا من غزة وادرس في الجامعة الاسلامية قسم الهندسة المدنية
مشروع تخرجي بعنوان "المعيقات التي تواجه البناء باستخدام الطين في المشاريع الانشائية في قطاع غزة"
وهو مشروع في الادارة الهندسية

ارجو افادتي ببعض المراجع والمصادر التي يمكن أن تعينني في مشروع التخرج


----------



## cae2005 (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أنا محمود طالب في جامعة السلطان قابوس (سلطنة عمان) كلية الهندسه تخصص هندسه مدنيه(إنشائيه) طالب ف السنه الأخيره

مشكووورين ع الموقع والشكر الجزيل لكل من ساهم ف إنجاح هذا الموقع 

عندي بحث علمي لمدة سنه كامله وموضوعي عن 
(The behavior of flexible end plate in the fire)

أما بالنسبه لمشروع التخرج هو تصميم مدرسه مكونه من طابقين وأريد مساعدتكم ف كيفيت تصميم waffle slab

regards​n


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 مارس 2010)

غسان1 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذي الفاضل انا من غزة وادرس في الجامعة الاسلامية قسم الهندسة المدنية
> مشروع تخرجي بعنوان "المعيقات التي تواجه البناء باستخدام الطين في المشاريع الانشائية في قطاع غزة"
> وهو مشروع في الادارة الهندسية
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اليك مجموعه من الابحاث بخصوص طلبك
http://www.marum.de/Page4454.html

http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=pr...uction&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8&fr=yfp-t-701
http://www.google.jo/search?hl=en&s...truction+pdf&meta=&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...mud++powerpoint&fr2=sb-top&fr=yfp-t-701&sao=1


----------



## ابو المينا (21 مارس 2010)

*طلب مساعدة فى مشروع التخرج عن الملاجئ العامة*

بعد الشكر على المجهود الجبار الذى تبذلونه اتمنى منكم افادتى بكيفية تصميم الملاجئ العامة وتزويدى ببعض المراجع :79::79::79:


----------



## ooosha89 (22 مارس 2010)

البلد:مصر
المشروع:استيل
ممكن حد يدلني فين ممكن الاقي كتاب مشاري في الاستيل (لينك الصفحه ايه)


----------



## sundoss (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
هل المطلوب تحسين التربة من حيث تثبيتها وزيادة قدرتها على التحمل ؟
اي عملية stabilazation of soil

نعم المطلوب عملية stabilazation of soil
هل من الممكن مساعدتي ؟


----------



## last.gladiator (23 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
انا طالب فى جامعه بنها فى السنه النهائيه 
عندى مشروع عباره عن خزان 
ارجو تزويدى ببعض مشاريع الخزانات للاطلاع عليها قبل البدء والاستفادة منها 

جزاكم الله خيرا .....


----------



## tarekkk (23 مارس 2010)

كلام رائع وجميل 
أنا طالب هندسه مدني اخر فصل وادرس في الجامعة الاسلامية في غزه ومعي مشروع اداره وأحتاج إالى عناوين وارجو منكم المساعده


----------



## الموهوبة1 (26 مارس 2010)

*مسح كميات*

السلام علبكم
أنا طالبة أريد فكرة عن طريقة عمل مشاريع تخرج مال هندسة مسح الكميات
و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## الموهوبة1 (26 مارس 2010)

أنا طالبة مسح كميات وأريد فكرة عن طريقة عمل مشاريع تخرج تخصصي


----------



## sundoss (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مشروعي التخرج عن stabilazation of soil
ارجو الافادة ببعض المواد التي يمكن اضافتها للتربة لتحسين خواصها الفيزيائية (ضروري جدا )


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 مارس 2010)

sundoss قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مشروعي التخرج عن stabilazation of soil
> ارجو الافادة ببعض المواد التي يمكن اضافتها للتربة لتحسين خواصها الفيزيائية (ضروري جدا )


 السلام عليكم
اليك هذه الكتب المتخصصه في طلبك
Chemical Grouting And Soil Stabilization, Revised And Expanded 
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/u2bb1gne6
or
http://turbobit.net/8ce4yazzyxr3.html
or
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4HYD60NH
واليك المزيد من الابحاث
http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=soil+Stabilization++pdf&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8&fr=yfp-t-701


----------



## eng/mo7ammed (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ..... الف شكر لكل القائمين والعاملين ع هذا المنتدى العلمي الاكثر من راااائع وجزاااكم عنا كل خير...

أنا طالب عندي مشروع تخرج وأريد مساعدكم لأني في حيره من أمري... 
المشروع تصميم طريق جبلي ومهمتي أن أقوم بحسااب كافه التكاليف للمشروع؟
اللذي أريده في البدايه هو جميع المعدات المستخدمه في تصميم طبقات الطريق على سبيل المثال:
subgrade layer المعدات المستخدمه فيها
subbase layer والمعدات المستخدمه فيها
base layer والمعدات المستخدمه فيها
surfacing والمعدات المستخدمه فيها

امل أن تجدو لي الحل ف اسرع وقت ممكن ولكم جل احترامي وتقديري


----------



## مؤمن أحمد (29 مارس 2010)

اريد بيانات عن الطرق المختلفة لتنفيذ الخوازيق من نوع bored piles
method statement of bored piles 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي92 (31 مارس 2010)

اريد مشروع تخرج عنdesign interaction digram of rinforced column by qb languge with flow chart


----------



## علي92 (31 مارس 2010)

مسا ء الخير اني طالبه مرحله رابعه الله يخليييييييييييييييييييييييكم محتاجه ضروري برنامج تخرج design of interaction digram of rinforced column by qb languge


----------



## ديميرونى (31 مارس 2010)

انا مشروع اساسات وكنت عايز بحث عن ultimate lateral loads on piles
لاني محتاجه ضروري ياريت تساعدوني


----------



## kazimeng (1 أبريل 2010)

عندي مشروع وابحث عن ظاهرة الاطماء


----------



## الفارس (5 أبريل 2010)

انا مشروع ترميم وتدعيم منشات خرسانية ومعدنية ارجو موافاتي باحدث طرق الترميم والتدعيم خصوصا frb


----------



## حسين زيادة2009 (5 أبريل 2010)

انا طالب من الجامعة الاسلامية بغزة ومشروع تخرجي هو عمل سد ترابي ممكن تعطوني ررايكم بهذا المشروع علما ان هذا المشروع له اوتئد عدة ومنها جماية اهل غزة من الفيضانات الناتجة عند فتح الاحتلال السدود فجا وغيرها من الفوائد البيئية المحتلفة...ارجو منكم ان تفيدوني وتساعدوني...earth dam


----------



## libyano2 (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم

انا ادرس في جامعة الفاتح - كلية الهندسة

مشروع تخرجي هو عبارة عن مقارنة بين الخرسانة باستخدم اسمنت بورتلاندي عادي وخرسانة باستخدام اسمنت خبث الافران او الاسمنت الحديد

فارجو من عنده معلومات عن الاسمنت الحديد ان يفيدنا بها

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## توررس (6 أبريل 2010)

_*السلا م عليكم
*_انا طالب في جامعة ام القري 
هندسة مدنية 
بحث عن rock nailing 
تسمير الصخور 
اتمنى من العاملين المنتدى الرد علي في اقرب وقت
لاني بحاجة ماسة للبحت
اتمنى تخدموني واكون لكم من الشاكرين


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 أبريل 2010)

توررس قال:


> _*السلا م عليكم*_
> انا طالب في جامعة ام القري
> هندسة مدنية
> بحث عن rock nailing
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اليك هذه الكتب والابحاث المتخصصة بطلبك
http://www.4shared.com/file/43067763/3cd3bbb2/Foundation_Analysis_and_Design.html?err=no-sess
http://ifile.it/dl
http://rapidshare.com/users/N40EZ5
pas : free2share 
http://www.4shared.com/file/218279373/53b88dda/Foundation_Design_Construction.html?s=1


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 أبريل 2010)

libyano2 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا ادرس في جامعة الفاتح - كلية الهندسة
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم
http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...h+cement++pdf&fr2=sb-top&fr=yfp-t-701-s&sao=1
http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...s+cement++pdf&fr2=sb-top&fr=yfp-t-701-s&sao=1


----------



## المصلي9 (7 أبريل 2010)

انا طالب في جامعة المرقب بليبيا
قسم الهندسة المدنية
ومشروع التخرج هو عبارة عن مجمع تجاري إداري مكون من 28 طابق
اتمنى منكم المساعدة وإبداء أي معلومة بخصوص هذا المشروع
وتقبلوا فائق شكري واحترامي


----------



## libyano2 (8 أبريل 2010)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...h+cement++pdf&fr2=sb-top&fr=yfp-t-701-s&sao=1
> http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...s+cement++pdf&fr2=sb-top&fr=yfp-t-701-s&sao=1



مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 أبريل 2010)

حسين زيادة2009 قال:


> انا طالب من الجامعة الاسلامية بغزة ومشروع تخرجي هو عمل سد ترابي ممكن تعطوني ررايكم بهذا المشروع علما ان هذا المشروع له اوتئد عدة ومنها جماية اهل غزة من الفيضانات الناتجة عند فتح الاحتلال السدود فجا وغيرها من الفوائد البيئية المحتلفة...ارجو منكم ان تفيدوني وتساعدوني...earth dam


 السلام عليكم
اليك هذه الابحاث
http://userweb.port.ac.uk/~gilesd/pdf/BGS238 Engineering Geology of Dams Student Handout.pdf
http://uploadbox.com/files/5f071a060a


----------



## توررس (10 أبريل 2010)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اليك هذه الكتب والابحاث المتخصصة بطلبك
> http://www.4shared.com/file/43067763/3cd3bbb2/Foundation_Analysis_and_Design.html?err=no-sess
> http://ifile.it/dl
> ...


 السلام عليكم 
مشكور على الكتب لكن بحثت فيها ولم اجد موضوع يتكلم عن تسمير الصخور rock nailing


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 أبريل 2010)

توررس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مشكور على الكتب لكن بحثت فيها ولم اجد موضوع يتكلم عن تسمير الصخور rock nailing


 السلام عليكم
اليك هذه الابحاث
http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...ck+nailing++pdf&fr2=sb-top&fr=yfp-t-701&sao=1


----------



## menaamostfa (10 أبريل 2010)

أرجو المساعده فى مشروع التخرج -متحف للحفريات-حديقه تراثيه-


----------



## perooo (13 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس على الموضوع الرائع .... انا طالب في جامعة طيبة بالقاهرة للهندسة المعمارية ومشروعي عن مجمع ملاعب اولمبية ومنها صالات مغطاة وأنا اواجه مشكلة في فهم الأغطية القشرية أو التغطيات عموما للملاعب وشرحها في التقديم فارجو المساعدة بالرسومات التوضيحية ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mbakir88 (18 أبريل 2010)

رائع يا استاذ رزق


----------



## المصلي9 (19 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*انا طالب في جامعة المرقب بليبيا
قسم الهندسة المدنية
ومشروع التخرج هو عبارة عن مجمع تجاري إداري مكون من 28 طابق
اتمنى منكم المساعدة وإبداء أي معلومة بخصوص هذا المشروع
وتقبلوا فائق شكري واحترامي*​


----------



## بن ثاني (20 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم , 
أولا احب اشكركم على هذا الموضووع المفيد .

انا من الامارات العربيه المتحدة
و أدرس هندسة مدنية 
مشرووع تخرجي هو عن rock-fill dam design
اتمنــى اجد معلومات كافية عن هذا المشروع 
و عن كيفية البناء .. 

للعلم: مضمون المشروع باللغة الانجليزية 
وشــــكراا جزيلا .. 

اخووكم بن ثاني*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 أبريل 2010)

بن ثاني قال:


> *السلام عليكم , *
> *أولا احب اشكركم على هذا الموضووع المفيد .*
> 
> *انا من الامارات العربيه المتحدة*
> ...


 السلام عليكم
http://www.dec.ny.gov/docs/water_pdf/damguideli.pdf
http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geu7uTD...-software.com/file/Gravity%20Dam%20Design.pdf
http://www.mma1.com/energy/what/dam_design.php
http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geusgvD...S-Army/NAVFAC%20Design%20&%20Construction.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/dir/12136578/35852b91/DAM_DESIGN.html
http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geu9QDD...es-n-regs/damsafety/damsafetycriteria2002.pdf


----------



## القمر الفضي (20 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ....
أشكر السيد رزق على هذه الفكرة الرائعة، خصوصاً وأن الطالب في مرحلة المشروع كالتائه في بحر المعلومات ويحتاج من ينظم معه الأفكار .
أنا موضوعي مختلف لدي بحث مادة في مرحلة ماجستير عن (النقل البحري) وأحتاج لتسلسل أفكار أو مراجع


----------



## عزمى يحي (24 أبريل 2010)

بحث عن الحفر الدقاق


----------



## القمر الفضي (26 أبريل 2010)

آسفة ....... ولكن هل موضوع النقل البحري صعب


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 أبريل 2010)

القمر الفضي قال:


> السلام عليكم ....
> أشكر السيد رزق على هذه الفكرة الرائعة، خصوصاً وأن الطالب في مرحلة المشروع كالتائه في بحر المعلومات ويحتاج من ينظم معه الأفكار .
> أنا موضوعي مختلف لدي بحث مادة في مرحلة ماجستير عن (النقل البحري) وأحتاج لتسلسل أفكار أو مراجع


 السلام عليكم
للاسف ليس لدي اي معلومات عن طلبك وفي الحقيقة انت الاقدر لمعرفة ما تريد من خلال البحث في الانترت.


----------



## eng.romano (26 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ..
انا طالب هندسة مدنية -مشروع تخرجي high rise steel building
ممكن تفيدنا باي كتب او مراجع من حيث الية التصميم 
والنظم المقاومة المستخدمة في متل هذا النوع من المباني
كل الشكر مقدما 
ويعطيك العافية


----------



## م.البحار (26 أبريل 2010)

أنا طالب عندي مشروع تخرج حول الخزانات
السلام عليكم م. رزق عند سؤال حول كيفية حساب سمك الخزان بالنسبة للكود الامريكي وكيفية استخراج هذه المعلومة منه وما هي الاشياء التي تأخذ في عين الاعتبار الرجاء الاجابة ضروري ,,,,,,


----------



## max_kimo2005 (27 أبريل 2010)

الاسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحتم انا طالب طلب ياريت حد يجيبلى طلبى ده واكون شاكر ليكم
انا فى بكالريوس هندسه مدنى وعاوز وحده عشان تكون هى مشروعى مواصفات الوحده تكون حوالى مسطح 1000 متر تصلح لبرج 50 دور ياريت تكون جميع اللوحات المعماريه للوحده متوفره ايميلى دهeng.moustafa.el3ryan.gmail.com


----------



## أحـــــمــــــد (28 أبريل 2010)

جماعة ارجو المساعدة 

انا ابحث عن مواد أو تقارير عن 

foundation model 

model of foundations 

foundations model tests 

ارجو المساعدة للأهمية


----------



## القمر الفضي (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ً لسيد رزق على رده . مع العلم أني لم أطلب أن يعطيني بحثا ً ولكني طلبت تسلسل أفكار أو أن يشاركني أي أحد بمعلومة أو مرجع عن البحث ............... وشكرا ً


----------



## م شرحبيل (28 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ,,,, 

أنا مشورعي (( تصميم خوازيق لبرج )) 

أحتاج بعض الدراسات التي أجريت للبعض الأبراج .. ( برج دبي أو غيره ) ... أرجو المساعدة


----------



## حمده شكري (1 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا طالب اريد ان احضر ماجستير في مجال الطرق بعنوان تحسين الخلطه الاسفلتيه باستخدام البليمرspsوevaساعدونا في اي معلومه فيه او بحث تخرج نستفيد منه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمررر (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اسعد الله مساءكم

لدي مشكلتين احداهما في برنامج ساب 2000
وهي عند ادخالي لمنشأ كامل (عماره ) ظهر لي عزوم موجبه عند الركائز فهل هذا طبيعي؟

والمشكله الأخرى في برنامج الأوتوكاد
وهي عند تغييري لثخانة الخط مثلا الى 0.4mm لا يتم زيادة عرض الخط ولا فرق بينه وبين غيره؟

وجزاكم الله خيرا مقدما


----------



## alaoe (3 مايو 2010)

Dear Eng. Reziq

Can I find any book for materials of concrete and steel
to make an introduction to a research

Thank you
Alaa


----------



## محمود القماش (3 مايو 2010)

السلا م عليكم 
ده ملف ايتاب لمشروع التخرج بتاعي لو ممكن اي حد من مهندسنا الكبار يبص عليه ابقي شا كر جدا 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JQQTRZ44


----------



## brave_love (4 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم

لو سمحتو أريد كتب باللغة العربية عن المنشأت الحجرية وطرق تدعيمها وتأثرها بالحرائق والزلازل وكيفية حمايتها منها وسأكون شاكرا لكم


----------



## مهندسة رضى (7 مايو 2010)

عمررر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> والمشكله الأخرى في برنامج الأوتوكاد
> وهي عند تغييري لثخانة الخط مثلا الى 0.4mm لا يتم زيادة عرض الخط ولا فرق بينه وبين غيره؟



وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته

هتلاقى تحت خالص فى الاتوكاد عند osnap & polar .... act

اخر حاجه LWT
اضغط عليها كلك يمين .. واختار on هتلاقى الخطوط ظهرت بتخانتها .. ولو عايزتقفلها ..كلك يمين اختار off
يارب اكون افدتك ..


----------



## البلوشي911 (10 مايو 2010)

مشكووووور اخي على هذا الموضوع
انا مهندس مدني ولدي بكالريوس
والان اتدرب واريد معرفة المزيد عن عمل مهندس المشاريع
project engineeing
عمله؟؟
والخطوات؟
والبدء فالمشروع؟
وشكرررررررررا
مع احتراماتي لكم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 مايو 2010)

البلوشي911 قال:


> مشكووووور اخي على هذا الموضوع
> انا مهندس مدني ولدي بكالريوس
> والان اتدرب واريد معرفة المزيد عن عمل مهندس المشاريع
> project engineeing
> ...


 السلام عليكم
هناك كثير من المشاركات تبحث في طلبك اليك اهمها من وجهة نظري
التنفيذ بالموقع من الالف للياء للمهندس أحمد جلدان (سالدان)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85453.html
وكذلك هناك قيم بنفس الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152553.html


----------



## asmaa sharan (11 مايو 2010)

*مصر*

مشروع التخرج تصميم ميناء تجارى ارجو المساعدة فى اسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 مايو 2010)

asmaa sharan قال:


> مشروع التخرج تصميم ميناء تجارى ارجو المساعدة فى اسرع وقت ممكن


السلام عليكم
اليك هذه المشاركات المختصه في تصميم وتنفيذ الموانئ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156861.html


----------



## م جورج صفوت فخري (13 مايو 2010)

مجهود رائع ولكن لو بالامكان ان تكون الرسومات بالاتوكاد لسهولة الفهم


----------



## منتصر عبدالرحيم (24 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب في جامعة السودان اقوم بعمل مشروع بعنوان (تصميم البلاطات المسطحة بالكود الاوروبي والبريطاني والامريكي)
ارجو المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 مايو 2010)

منتصر عبدالرحيم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا طالب في جامعة السودان اقوم بعمل مشروع بعنوان (تصميم البلاطات المسطحة بالكود الاوروبي والبريطاني والامريكي)
> ارجو المساعدة وشكرا


السلام عليكم
اليك هذه الابحاث والكتب والكودات
حسب ACI
http://www.usc.edu/dept/architecture/mbs/thesis/thesis_2002/kang-kyu choi..pdf
http://www.concrete.org/members/ci2807mota.pdf
http://www.concrete.org/General/f302.1(04)Chap3.pdf
http://www.cementindustry.co.uk/pdf/bpg flat slab punching shear.pdf
http://www.structurepoint.org/intranet/prod/prod_supporting_files/techres_slab.pdf
http://www.alexeng.edu.eg/~aej/Archives/2004/2/203.pdf
http://www.adaptsoft.com/resources/ADAPT_TN11_Dsgn-Concrete-Floors-ref-PT.pdf
حسب الكود الاوروبي UBC
http://www.civil.canterbury.ac.nz/fire/pdfreports/GWang06.pdf
http://www.seaoc.org/pdfs/sdesign_bkstr/SDME2V1-01.pdf
وللمزيد يمكن الرجوع للابحاث التالية
http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=co...e:scribd.com&vst=0&vs=scribd.com&rid=refiner1


----------



## Laeirj (25 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم يا استاذ رزق
اشكرك على مجهوداتك الجباره
مشروع الماجستير تبعى بعنوان
Water-related problems for Concrete
وانا ادرس فى بريطانيا ارجو المساعده فى ايجاد مراجع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 مايو 2010)

Laeirj قال:


> السلام عليكم يا استاذ رزق
> اشكرك على مجهوداتك الجباره
> مشروع الماجستير تبعى بعنوان
> Water-related problems for Concrete
> وانا ادرس فى بريطانيا ارجو المساعده فى ايجاد مراجع


 السلام عليكم
يمكنك اخذ طلبك من الابحاث التالية
http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=e...for+Concrete+++pdf&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...+++pdf&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8&fr=yfp-t-701


----------



## دينا تركى (25 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا طالبه فى بكالريوس جامعه قناه السويس
انا مشروعى انشاءات
وماده المشروع اسمها تصميم الحوائط الحامله
والماده دى ملهاش منهج الدكتور بيكلمنا كلام عام عنها والمطلوب اننا احنا نقرا عنها ونعرف كل حاجه عن الحوايط الحامله من الالف الى الياء
يعنى مثلا
تأثير الاسقف على شكل القباب على تصميم الحوائط الحامله
كيفيه تصميم المنشأت المتعدده الطوابق باستخدام الحوائط الحامله من البلوكات الخرسانيه
خواص الطوب والبلوكات الخرسانيه المستخدمه فى الحوائط الحامله
الاختبارات التى تحدد صلاحيه الطوب الطفلى المستخدم فى الحوائط الحامله

يعنى ده امثله من الاسئله اللى بتجيلنا فى الماده
انا محتاجه المساعده اوى عشان الامتحان قرب وانا مش لاقيه حاجه على النت او فى كتاب بتتكلم على الموضوع كامل

وشكرا جدا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 مايو 2010)

دينا تركى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> انا طالبه فى بكالريوس جامعه قناه السويس
> انا مشروعى انشاءات
> وماده المشروع اسمها تصميم الحوائط الحامله
> ...


السلام عليكم
هناك الكثير من المشاركات في المنتدى تبحث في مجال الجدران الحاملة bearing walls وفي الحقيقة فان كم المعلومات في هذا المنتدى كنز من كنوز المعرفة واليك قسم منها
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=2732946
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=2732951


----------



## yasser_goldstone (25 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتم عندى خزان علوى مربع 12متر * 12 متر 
واريد عمل تغطية هرمية له 
.. ارجو المساعدة فى تصميم التغطية الهرمية


----------



## دينا تركى (26 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
بجد متشكره جدا لاهتمام حضرتك يا بشمهندس

بس للاسف اللنكات مش شغاله

لما بفتحها بتجيلى رساله ادرايه مكتوب فيها 
عذرا - لم يتم العثور على ما يطابق بحثك. حاول بطريقة اخرى. 

فبعد اذن حضرتك ممكن تنزلها تانى
اسفه لو كنت هتعب حضرتك

وشكرا جدا جدا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 مايو 2010)

دينا تركى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> بجد متشكره جدا لاهتمام حضرتك يا بشمهندس
> 
> بس للاسف اللنكات مش شغاله
> ...


 السلام عليكم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=2737208
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=2737213
وعلى كل اذا لم تشتغل لديك فمن خلال الموقع ادخلي على بحث (واختاري مشاركات )واكتبي
الجدران الحاملة
bearing walls
وستجدين طلبك
مع تحياتي لك


----------



## اسيل البارودى (27 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا اسيل البارودى ادرس 5 كهربا كنترول عندى مشروع تخرج ( analysis of control system using LTIVIEWER IN MATLAB)
اسال عن التطبيقات العمليه لل LTIVIEWER


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 مايو 2010)

اسيل البارودى قال:


> السلام عليكم انا اسيل البارودى ادرس 5 كهربا كنترول عندى مشروع تخرج ( analysis of control system using LTIVIEWER IN MATLAB)
> اسال عن التطبيقات العمليه لل LTIVIEWER


 السلام عليكم
نرحب بك في ملتقى المهندسين وللاستفادة أكثر انصحك بالدخول بالقسم المتخصص فهذا القسم متخصص بالهندسة المدنية
فهناك عددة اقسم
قسم الهندسة الكهربائية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f3.html
قسم الهندسة الالكترونيات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f27.html
قسم الميكاترونكس
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f42.html
الملتقى العام لجميع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/


----------



## mada_wow (27 مايو 2010)

مشروعى ان شاء الله ادارة اعمال العام القادم ارجوا توجيهى الى قورصات او اى شىء يفيدنى فى هذة الاجازة مع العلم انى معى برامافيرا


----------



## مهندس فلسطين أ (30 مايو 2010)

انا محتاج كود البناء الأردني ان امكن ؟؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 مايو 2010)

مهندس فلسطين أ قال:


> انا محتاج كود البناء الأردني ان امكن ؟؟؟


 السلام عليكم
كود البناء الاردني متوفر في وزارة الاشغال العامة (الدوار الثمن -عمان ) وفي جميع فروع نقابة المهندسين الاردنيين.


----------



## engmze (31 مايو 2010)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا طالب فى الفرقة الرابعه مدنى عام ومشروع تخرجى هو هيدروليكا التابعه للرى والصرف 
وهناك اول يوم يبدا من اليوم الاربع القادم حول مضخات المياه وتدفق المياه فى المعامل وحساب السرعه والقفزة الهيدروليكية 
فان اخوف شيء اخاف منه هو المناقشة فى مشروع التخرج 
فانى لااعلم على ماذا نتناقش فى المشروع وكيف واين 
وانى اريد معلومات عامه وتفصيلية حول مشروع التخرج الهيدروليك لكى اكون طالب ممتاز فى يوم المناقشة وعمل بحث جميل وتفاصيل ترضى المناقش والممتحن 
فاطالب بحضراتكم المساعدة لى لايجاد روابط علمية وبالصور والمسائل وبالرسومات البيانية والمنحنيات حول هذا المشروع لكى اكون طالب يعلم كل شيء حول هذا المشروع ليس من اجل التقدير الامتياز فقط ولكن من اجل مستقبلى العملى انى اتعامل مع كل من يواجهنى فى السؤال حول هذا المشروع 
واشكر المهندس الاستشارى رزق حجازى حول فكرة عمل هذا الموضوع واشكر باقى المهندسين للوقوف معنا لمساعده كل من يحتاج الى علم 
واسال الله ان يسهلكم طريقا الى الجنة باذن الله 
اخوكم م/ محمد زكى - مصر


----------



## gazelle (31 مايو 2010)

شكر اني عندي مشروع استفدت جدا من المعلومات القيمة-------------------------------------
 بس ادعولي لاني خايفة المناقشة حقي قربة
--------------------------------- وانشاالله الكل معزوم


----------



## gazelle (31 مايو 2010)

اني مشروع التخرج عن تصميم الشبكة لعدة مباني ارجو المساعدة في هذا الموضوع وكيف يقدم الاهداء وتنسيق كل المشروع من البداية حتي النهاية


----------



## سارة ياسر (31 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

مرحبا انا سارة من الجامعة الاردنية بدي تساعدوني بمشروع تصميم شبكات مياه ومجاري


----------



## منتصر عبدالرحيم (1 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب بجامعة السودان 
اقوم بعمل مشروع بعنوان(تصميم البلاطات المسطحة بكودات مختلفة
ارجو منكم امدادي بمقدمات عن الكود الاوربي
وشكرا


----------



## almagdli (4 يونيو 2010)

ارجو مساعدتي بمعلومات تفيد مشروع تخرجي الدي يبحت في المعدات والالات المستخدمة في رصف الطرق


----------



## osama attia (7 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ولاحمة الله وبركاتة 
انا اسامة من مصر وكنت عايز اعرف انا فى مشروع خرسانة وانا عملت الاسقف كلها flat slab 
والدكتور المشرف عليا ماقليش حاجة 
بس انا عايز اعمل اسقف solid , hollow blocks 
بس انا دلوقتى خلصت وصممت البشة 
ولو غيرت نوع اى سقف لازم اغير ف system 
اعمل اية دلوقتى بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 يونيو 2010)

osama attia قال:


> السلام عليكم ولاحمة الله وبركاتة
> انا اسامة من مصر وكنت عايز اعرف انا فى مشروع خرسانة وانا عملت الاسقف كلها flat slab
> والدكتور المشرف عليا ماقليش حاجة
> بس انا عايز اعمل اسقف solid , hollow blocks
> ...


 السلام عليكم
بخصوص تعديل نوع الاسقف فان ذلك قد يؤثر على تحميل الاعمدة .
اما تاثيرة على اللبشة فيكون قليل ،من حيث السماكة وحديد التسليح .
اما ماذا تقصد بتأثيرة على system ?فلم افهم ماذا تقصد بكلمة System
ومن وجهة بما انك انهيت التصميم بالكامل فلا داع للتعديل اذا لم يكن ضروريا .
والتصميم البلاطات بنوع واحد flat slab صحيح 
مع تمنياتي لك بالنجاح والتوفيق


----------



## م.اسما عبد الرحمن (7 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا مشروع تخرجى حول الهندسه الصحيه وارجو المساعده ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.اسما عبد الرحمن (8 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا طالبه بهندسه شبرا ومشروع تخرجى عن
الهندسه الصحيه وارجو تحديد بعض الكتب
التى تفيدنى ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 يونيو 2010)

م.اسما عبد الرحمن قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا طالبه بهندسه شبرا ومشروع تخرجى عن
> الهندسه الصحيه وارجو تحديد بعض الكتب
> التى تفيدنى ولكم جزيل الشكر.


 السلام عليكم
في اي مجال في الهندسة الصحية مشروع تخرجك واذا كان هناك شرح مختصر للمشروع.
حتى اتمكن من تحديد مجال المساعده


----------



## Eng. Bassam (9 يونيو 2010)

Hello Engineer Rizik
First of all sorry to write in english that is because my PC does not have the arabic fonts for some reasons,
Anyway i am Bassam syrian nationality living and studying in Sultante of Oman, i am studying Environmental Civil Engineering, and i am on the final year, which i have to start writing my dissertation, as i came to know your are ready to help us to be aware how to do it our selves, so inshallah by the next semester on september2010 i will start my last level so i will contact you somehow and tell you about my ideas of my dissertation
Your brother Bassam


----------



## j.buhaisi (9 يونيو 2010)

مشكورين جداا
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ooosha89 (10 يونيو 2010)

searching about excel sheet to design steel structure (beam;
beam column;column;truss members)
من يستطيع مساعدتي جزاه الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناته


----------



## ooosha89 (10 يونيو 2010)

معلش وكمان connection(simple&moment connection) , Base plate))..


----------



## ooosha89 (10 يونيو 2010)

ارجو الافاده سريعا لاني دخت والله وما لقيت اي شئ ومحتاجاهم في المشروع


----------



## المهندس المتهندس (10 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخوكم محمد 
كلية الهندسة - مدنى -جامعة الازهر
انا فى مشروع خرسانة وانا بالفعل بدات مع الدكتور 
لكن مشكلتى اننى حاسس ان النتائج التى بحصل عليها من البرنامج مش صح لو سمحت يا بشمهندس رزق انا محتاج حل معتمد من الساب او غيره يكون حضرتك واثق فيه
وعندى كمان سؤال فى الساب هل ادخل تاثير inertia للقطاعات (الكمرة- البلاطة ) 
النتائج لما كانت بتتطلع واوريها للدكتور يقولى ده كتيرة او قليلة 
مش عارف اعمل اية مع انى اخدت الكورس لكن حاسس ان اخدته غلط انا بجد محتار
لدرجة ان قررت انى احل بايدى علشان اطلع نتائج صح

انا دلوقتى فى امتحانات وهخلص ان شاء الله يوم 21 من الشهر الجارى ارجو المساعدة


----------



## المهندس المتهندس (10 يونيو 2010)

وهبدأ اشتغل فى المشروع على طول بعد الامتحانات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 يونيو 2010)

المهندس المتهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخوكم محمد
> كلية الهندسة - مدنى -جامعة الازهر
> انا فى مشروع خرسانة وانا بالفعل بدات مع الدكتور
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على كلماتك وعلى هذه الثقة.
قبل البدء بالتصميم على البرامج يجب عمل التحليل بالطرق اليدوية ومن خلال يتم مقارنة النتائج بالبرامج فالنتائج يجب الا تكون بعيدة عن بعضها .
بخصوص برنامج الساب او الايتابس فللاسف الشديد ليست ممكن يقدر الاجابة على الاسئله بكل ما يتعلق بهما.
بخصوص وضع Inertia فيجب وضعها للكمرات والبلاطات لان ذلك سيؤثر على نتائج التحليل حتما .
وهناك في المنتدى مواضيع متخصصة في المنتدى تشرح الساب وهناك امثله على التصميم وكذلك يقومون بالرد على اي تساؤل.
مع تمنياتي لك بالتقدم والنجاح


----------



## يونس الدايمي (13 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكاته
بارك الله فيك ياستاد 
بالله عندى مشروع تخرج الفصل القادم اريد مساعدة منك في اختيار موضوع معين 
ويكون عملي


----------



## عادل رأفت متولي (13 يونيو 2010)

حضرتك انا اسمي عادل ...من مصر .....جامعة الزقازيق ....قسم مدني.....مشروع انشاءات بالحاسب 
مشروعي هو تصميم صالات مغطاه 
فياريت يعني ده بعد اذن حضرتك تساعدني فيها .....اي رسومات ...اي تفاصيل 
وتكون وسيلة الاتصال ازاي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## engineer_85 (14 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز واسال الله جل جلاله ان يشفي والدتك 
ممكن توفر لي اكثر من بحث ماجستير في موضوع
Design and anlysis of prestressed Concrete flat slabs


----------



## eng mostafa amer (14 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
فى البدايه احب ان اتوجه بالشكر للقائمين على هذا العمل الكبير حيث ان خير الناس انفعهم للناس ونحسبكم كذلك ان شاء الله انا طالب بالسنه الاخيره جامعة الزقازيق وتم تسليم الوحده الاولى والحمد لله وعن الوحده الثانيه فمطلوب خزان او تغطيات و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## 3yadooo (16 يونيو 2010)

ياجماعه السلاام عليكم ف الاول واحب اشكر القائمين علي هذا المنتدي الرائع 

وارجو الافاده مشروع تخرجي عن الخرسانه خفيفه الوزن (خفيفه الركام) وارجو الافاده باي معلومات ومن الافضل باللغه العربيه وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## eng mostafa amer (17 يونيو 2010)

يا جماعه لو طلبى مش موجودد حد رد ويقول اسفين انما ياريت ما تبخلوش بالرد


----------



## MET (17 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا طالب فى مشروع اساسات وعندى تصميم لمسجد 
ارجو من سيادتك ان تزودنى بطريقة تصميم المئذنه طولها 33 متر وكيفية تصميم الاساسات الخاصه بها


----------



## aziz laghrissi (18 يونيو 2010)

أود شكر الجميع سأكون ممتنا لو استطعتم مدي ب معجم الكلم ات التقنية في مجال البناء عربي/فرنسي[


----------



## محمد صلاح شحات (19 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا طالب بجامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنلوجيا قسم الهندسة المدنية المستوي الخامس
اقوم بعمل مشروع عن الزجاج المستخدم في المباني من حيث انواعه و تصنيفه و كيفية تحديد السمك المناسب لكل طابق واختبارات الزجاج المستخدم ومواصفاته العالمية وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 يونيو 2010)

محمد صلاح شحات قال:


> السلام عليكم انا طالب بجامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنلوجيا قسم الهندسة المدنية المستوي الخامس
> اقوم بعمل مشروع عن الزجاج المستخدم في المباني من حيث انواعه و تصنيفه و كيفية تحديد السمك المناسب لكل طابق واختبارات الزجاج المستخدم ومواصفاته العالمية وشكرا


السلام عليكم
لقد تم الرد على هذا التساؤل في وقت سابق واليك الرد







http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6RBVBZ40
or
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/618618..._Buildings.zip
Michael D. Lewis - Modern Stone Cladding: Design and Installation of Exterior Dimension Stone Systems
http://rapidshare.com/files/278184861/edr03.rar





Alan J Brookes, "Cladding of Buildings 4E"
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/f6e97mrdl
or

http://uploading.com/files/KIR2HSTE/...dings.zip.html
المزيد من الابحاث
http://www.marleyeternit.co.uk/downl...t%201-1218.pdf
http://www.marleyeternit.co.uk/downl...dding_1-44.pdf
http://www.jameshardie.co.nz/brochur...1_37642900.pdf

رد المهندس M666667
هذه رسالة دكتوراة عن الموضوع الذي طلبته حضرتك :
http://ifile.it/18szxwa/qqq111111111.pdf

وهذه رسالة ثانيه:

http://www.4shared.com/file/24709423...5/wwwwww2.html

اتمنى ان يكون هذا الذي تبحث عنه ، وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد صلاح شحات (21 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى رزق حجاوى
اشكرك جزيل الشكر على المعلومات التى قدمتها لنا 
وارجو منك مساعدتى فى موضوع ال gypsum block 
شكرا


----------



## مصطفى 91 (22 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب في جامعه بغداد 
اقم بعمل مشروع بعنوان (تأكل الخرسانه اسبابه وطرق الوقايه والمعالجه ) 
اريد المساعده من قبل الاخوه في المنتدى


----------



## nasir 8 (22 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الطيب

اقوم بعمل بحث بعنوان : 

  The Use Of Gum Arabic In Concrete Mixes As Local Additive
استخدام مادة الصمغ العربى فى الخلطات الخرسانية كبديل للمضافات الكيميائيةغالية الثمن
ياريت لو فى احد يستطيع مساعدتى باى معلومات عن هذا الموضوع او اى معلومات عن 
مادة الصمغ العربى وتركيبها وخواصها.
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng ahmedmaher (23 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا اسمى أحمد ماهر - فى هندسة الزقازيق ومعايا مشروع تصميم حمام سباحة
ياريت لو فى عند حضرتك اى حاجة عن تصميم حمامات السباحة وخاصة جزء ال counterfort
لان انا بصراحة مزنوق فى المشروع ولسة قدامى وحدة تغطيات وميعاد المناقشة قرب 
ومعلش انى باتعب حضرتك معايا


----------



## eng mostafa amer (23 يونيو 2010)

الاول منور يا احمد باشا ثانيا هنا يومهم زى يوم الحكومه يمكن اطول كمان ف انصحك ما تستناش 
وربنا يعوض عليا وعليك


----------



## saadmuhsen (24 يونيو 2010)

hay


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (25 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا عندي منشاء ارتفاعه 200 م ودخلت له احمال الزلازل UBC
واحمال الرياح ASCE 2002 
وعرفته داله فى ال response spectrum 

وبعد ما حليت ظهرت الاحمال نتيجة الubc فقط
امام الرياح والresponce لقيت نتائجهم بصفر
ماهى المشكلة


----------



## juniorsafy (25 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
احتاج نمازج المطابق لمشروع الصحيه و البلديات


----------



## hitman_00111 (26 يونيو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم جميعا
*


----------



## semsema_semo (27 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا مشروع تخرجي في دراسة سلوك الخرسانة المدعمة بالفيبر ارجو امدادي بمشاريع سابقة للاستفادة من الخبرة السابقة


----------



## semsema_semo (27 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل يمكن امدادي بكتب لمشاريع سابقة في خواص ومقاومة مواد في موضوع الfrc


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (28 يونيو 2010)

موضوع مشروعي هو الاساسات وارجو كتاب او مساعده في تصميم خزان تحت الارض سعه 1000 متر مكعب


----------



## nobel40 (29 يونيو 2010)

تامر عبدالعظيم قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> انا عندي منشاء ارتفاعه 200 م ودخلت له احمال الزلازل ubc
> واحمال الرياح asce 2002
> وعرفته داله فى ال response spectrum
> ...


 

لو ينفع ترفق الملف عشان انا مش فاهم قصد حضرتك


----------



## علي احمد محمد (29 يونيو 2010)

may by so problem in solution


----------



## eng ahmedmaher (30 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو الرد على طلبى اريد اى حاجة عن تصميم حمامات السباحة عاجل وضرورى


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 يونيو 2010)

eng ahmedmaher قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو الرد على طلبى اريد اى حاجة عن تصميم حمامات السباحة عاجل وضرورى


 السلام عليكم
تصميم حمامات السباحة هي نفس طريقة تصميم خزانات المياه والخلاف الوحيد بينهما ان حمام السباحة ليس له سقف.
يمكنك الاطلاع على المشاركات الواردة في موضوع الخزانات 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t160226.html


----------



## nasir 8 (30 يونيو 2010)

nasir 8 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الطيب
> 
> اقوم بعمل بحث بعنوان :
> ...


 نرجو شاكرين الرد يامهندس/ رزق


----------



## ناروتوا (30 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكمانا طالب بجامعة الجزيرة السودان اقوم بعمل مشروع لمبنى بدا من التصميم الى وضع جدول الكميات افيدونى


----------



## ساميانا (3 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا طالبه بجامعه موته مشروع تخرجي بعنوان(المواد يجب اضافتها على التربه لتحسين خصائصها) ارجو المساعده


----------



## ساميانا (3 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا طالبه بجامعه موته مشروع التحرج (اضافه مواد لتحسين خصائص التربه)ممكن المساعده في انواع المواد الي من الممكن اضافتها للتربه بتمنى المساعده مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ساميانا (3 يوليو 2010)

قرآن يتلى 24ساعة بمجرد فتح السايت ويغلق بغلقه http://www.mhct.net وزعه لكل اللي عندك لو يسمعونه تاخذ أجرهم إن شاااااااء الله حتى وانت متوفي بعد عمر طويل فأنصحك لا تفوت الفرصة عليك قرآن يتلى إلى يوم القيامة


----------



## ساميانا (3 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا طالبه بجامعه موته مشروع التخرج (المواد يجب اضافتها لليربه لتحسين حصائصها)ممكن المساعده في معرفه هذه المواد او كتاب او موقع الكتروني ممكن استفيد منه في هذا الموضوع


----------



## white flower5 (3 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم اولا شكراااااااااااااااا على المجهووود موضوع رااااااااائع ثااانيااااااااا انا فى مشروع اساسات وموضوع مشروعى عن التربه ذات المشاكل التربه الانتفاشيه البتونيت وكيفيه معالجتها بواسطه استخدام الرمل والفوم بنسب مختلفه مع التحميل وكاااااااان نفسى افهم الموضوع ااكتر عشااااااان المناقشه ان شاء الله .........ربناااااااااايوفقناااااااااااااجميعاااااااااااااااا*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 يوليو 2010)

ساميانا قال:


> السلام عليكم انا طالبه بجامعه موته مشروع التخرج (المواد يجب اضافتها لليربه لتحسين حصائصها)ممكن المساعده في معرفه هذه المواد او كتاب او موقع الكتروني ممكن استفيد منه في هذا الموضوع


السلام عليكم
يطلب تحديد ما تقصدين في تحسين خصائصها هل هو soil stabilization اي تثبيت التربة ام زيادة قدرة تحملها Bearing Capacity
واليك هذا الكتب





http://depositfiles.com/en/files/u2bb1gne6
or
http://turbobit.net/8ce4yazzyxr3.html
or
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4HYD60NH


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 يوليو 2010)

white flower5 قال:


> *السلام عليكم اولا شكراااااااااااااااا على المجهووود موضوع رااااااااائع ثااانيااااااااا انا فى مشروع اساسات وموضوع مشروعى عن التربه ذات المشاكل التربه الانتفاشيه البتونيت وكيفيه معالجتها بواسطه استخدام الرمل والفوم بنسب مختلفه مع التحميل وكاااااااان نفسى افهم الموضوع ااكتر عشااااااان المناقشه ان شاء الله .........ربناااااااااايوفقناااااااااااااجميعاااااااااااااااا*


السلام عليكم
http://www.4shared.com/file/127559093/e9f2361a/______.html
اليك هذا الكتاب المتخصص





http://rapidshare.com/files/112503817/EXPASO.rar


----------



## 3wesa (3 يوليو 2010)

الله يكرمك على المجهود ده ويارب يكون فى ميزان حساناتك
انا عاوز اعمل زياره ميدانيه لاى مصنع 
انا من مصر ومشروع التخرج مقاومه مواد وفى الخرسانه الليفيه وعوز باب للزياره دى
ارجو المساعده بسرعه


----------



## mohamed__2010 (4 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أولا اشكركم جدا على هذا المجهود الضخم .. وجزاكم الله كل خيـــر

طلبي هو أى بحث عن Outrigger system in High rise buildings due to laterul load
واتمنى أيضا أى احصل على Model لمنشأ steel بأي عدد من الأدوار أعلى من 40 دور - سواء كان 2D أو 3D أو كلاهما معا ..

وشكرا مقدمااااااا


----------



## زياد أحمد رافع (4 يوليو 2010)

أريد تفاصيل التسليح للبلاطات اللة يجزية الخير من بايساعدنا


----------



## ابو المينا (5 يوليو 2010)

الرجاء افادتى فى كيفية تحديد نوع السقف من البداية


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 يوليو 2010)

ابو المينا قال:


> الرجاء افادتى فى كيفية تحديد نوع السقف من البداية


السلام عليكم
يعتمد اختيار نوع البلاطة على عددة عوامل ومن اهمها

المتطلبات المعمارية : عندما لا يسمح بعمل جسور ساقطة drop beams فعندها يجب استخدام ( بلاطة هوردي ribbed salb او البلاطة ذات القوالب wafle salb او البلاطة الفطرية flat slab )اي لا يسمح باستخدام البلاطة المصمته مع جسور ساقطة solid slab with drop beam
المجازات spans فلكل نوع من البلاطات لها مجاز اقتصادي فيتم الاختيار بناءا على ذلك.
الاحمال
التكلفة
الامكانيات المتوفرة.
ويمكن التعرف اكثر بالتفصيل من خلال المشاركات التالية
http://www.bibm.eu/*******/www.bibm.eu/Documenten/L3-Slabs.pdf
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t132249.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126316.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123172.html


----------



## unlimit load (11 يوليو 2010)

انا طالب بكلية الهندسة جامعة العاشر واريد انا اعرف خطوات المشروع للتخرج من الالف الى الياء خاصة وانى اسمع عن مشاريع الخرسانة الخاصة (advanced concrete ) 

وما الفرق بينها وبين المشاريع الخرسانية العادية؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ساميانا (11 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم مشروع التحرج المواد يجب اضافتها للتربه لتحسين خصائصها


----------



## رحووومه (15 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
من دوله السودان
طالبه بجامعه سنار 
المشروع عن تصنيف تربه سنار
عرفت نوع تربه سنار وجدتها تربه طينيه فواره ارجو منكم ان تفيدوني بمعلومات عن التربه الفواره او المنتفخه ومعلومات عن تصنيف التربه عموما


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 يوليو 2010)

رحووومه قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من دوله السودان
> طالبه بجامعه سنار
> المشروع عن تصنيف تربه سنار
> عرفت نوع تربه سنار وجدتها تربه طينيه فواره ارجو منكم ان تفيدوني بمعلومات عن التربه الفواره او المنتفخه ومعلومات عن تصنيف التربه عموما


 السلام عليكم

اليك هذا الكتاب المتخصص






http://rapidshare.com/files/112503817/EXPASO.rar


----------



## ملك دار الهندسة (16 يوليو 2010)

*remote sensing*

I have a project in remote sensing "remote sensing in structural engineering for stability control and monitoring"
please help me in finding information about this project


regards ​


----------



## first engineer (18 يوليو 2010)

_انا طالب في كلية الهندسة البلقاء الاردن _
_مشروعي اعادة تصميم مبنى لمقاومة الزلاازل _
_ارجو افادتي بما يلزم من كتب وملفات وبرامج لاجراء الحسابات على اكمل وجه _
_وشكرررررررررررا_


----------



## amr_8800 (18 يوليو 2010)

يا جماعى ياريت حد يقدر يفيدنى فى عمل بحث عن​ 
العوامل التى تؤثر على انتاج الخرسانة​ 
Factors affecting on concrete production ​ 
بالعربى او بالانجليزى​ 
وشكرا لهذا المنتدى الرائع​


----------



## first engineer (20 يوليو 2010)

> *انا طالب في كلية الهندسة البلقاء الاردن
> مشروعي اعادة تصميم مبنى لمقاومة الزلاازل
> ارجو افادتي بما يلزم من كتب وملفات وبرامج لاجراء الحسابات على اكمل وجه
> وشكرررررررررررا*​


 
الرجااااااااااااء الرد


----------



## محمد صلاح شحات (21 يوليو 2010)

مازلت ابحث عن اى ملومات بخصوص ال
gypsum block and magnesium board


----------



## Eng. Bassam (26 يوليو 2010)

مهندس رزق
السلام عليكم
انا بسام سوري الجنسية و أدرس بسلطنة عمان هندسة مدنية بيئية وانا بسنتي الاخيرة كما انني اعمل ايضا بالسلطنة منذ عام 2000. 
فأود التواصل مع حضرتكم بأي طريقة ممكنة لأخذ رأيكم بخصوص مشروع تخرجي حيث انه خوفي الوحيد، للعلم ان عمري الان 30 سنة حيث انني بدأت دراستي متأخرا عام 2007 وذلك بعد تكوين نفسي. والحمدلله انني متفوق بدراستي والاول على الكلية ومعدلي هو 3.72/4.00
كما انني ايضا استشرت دكتور بالكلية واعطاني بعد مواضيع للمشاريع واليكم العناوين:
study on use of pile foundations in OMAN
Stability of slopes
self compacting concrete
ground improvement techniques in oman
comparative study of dfferent methods determining SBC of soils of oman
 
فما رأيكم مهندس رزق؟
انتظر ردكم بأسرع وقت ولكم الشكر


----------



## ENG.Bo5syCAT (26 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
أنا طالبة بكلية الفنون الجميلة بقسم الديكور (عمارة داخلية) و السنة الدراسية القادمة سأقدم فيها مشروع تخرجي و احتاج المساعدة لتقديمه بشكل ممتاز.
لقد بدأت التفكير مبدأيا" في فكرة المشروع و هي جديدة و لكني احتاج لمن يتناقش معي و يساعدني في كيفية تنفيذها.
من يستطيع مساعدتي يراسلني على الخاص *******************

يمنع وضع عناوين البريد الالكتروني في المشاركة

المشرف


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 يوليو 2010)

eng. Bassam قال:


> مهندس رزق
> السلام عليكم
> انا بسام سوري الجنسية و أدرس بسلطنة عمان هندسة مدنية بيئية وانا بسنتي الاخيرة كما انني اعمل ايضا بالسلطنة منذ عام 2000.
> فأود التواصل مع حضرتكم بأي طريقة ممكنة لأخذ رأيكم بخصوص مشروع تخرجي حيث انه خوفي الوحيد، للعلم ان عمري الان 30 سنة حيث انني بدأت دراستي متأخرا عام 2007 وذلك بعد تكوين نفسي. والحمدلله انني متفوق بدراستي والاول على الكلية ومعدلي هو 3.72/4.00
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك ثقتكم وابارك لك الوصول للسنة الاخيرة مع تمنياتي لك بالنجاح.
في الحقيقة جميع المواضيع التي طرحت عليك ويمكن الاستفادة منها مستقبلا واي اختيار لك فهو جيد مع انني اميل للموضوع الاول وهو البحث في الاوتاد.


----------



## Eng. Bassam (27 يوليو 2010)

مهندس رزق,
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
لقد وجدت بالصدفة موقع WWW.UKASSIGNMENTS.COM حيث تستطيع الحصول على مشروع التخرج جاهزا لكن باعتقادي انه عليك دفع مبلغ مالي، مهندس رزق انني اعمل وبالكاد القى وقت لدراستي لذلك انني بأمس الحاجة للحصول على المساعدة بهذا الخصوص، اعرف انها طريقة ليست بجيدة ولن استفيد منها بشيء ولكن مالعمل؟
مانصيحتكم الي مهندس رزق؟

ولك التقدير والاحترام
اخوكم بسام


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 يوليو 2010)

Eng. Bassam قال:


> مهندس رزق,
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
> لقد وجدت بالصدفة موقع WWW.UKASSIGNMENTS.COM حيث تستطيع الحصول على مشروع التخرج جاهزا لكن باعتقادي انه عليك دفع مبلغ مالي، مهندس رزق انني اعمل وبالكاد القى وقت لدراستي لذلك انني بأمس الحاجة للحصول على المساعدة بهذا الخصوص، اعرف انها طريقة ليست بجيدة ولن استفيد منها بشيء ولكن مالعمل؟
> مانصيحتكم الي مهندس رزق؟
> ...


 السلام عليكم
عليك الاعتماد على نفسك وهناك موضوع ثابت للمهندس محمد زايد في المنتدى يشرح بالتفصيل تنفيذ الاواتد piles وكذلك هناك العديد من الكتب القية في المنتدى فعليك مراجعتها وستج انك لن تحتاج الى بحث جاهز.
وكذلك هناك موضوع مثبت في المنتدى للمهندس m66666677 يعطي اي بحث تطلبه في الهندسة المدنية


----------



## Eng. Bassam (28 يوليو 2010)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عليك الاعتماد على نفسك وهناك موضوع ثابت للمهندس محمد زايد في المنتدى يشرح بالتفصيل تنفيذ الاواتد piles وكذلك هناك العديد من الكتب القية في المنتدى فعليك مراجعتها وستج انك لن تحتاج الى بحث جاهز.
> وكذلك هناك موضوع مثبت في المنتدى للمهندس m66666677 يعطي اي بحث تطلبه في الهندسة المدنية


 

السلام هليكم مهندس رزق،

سأقوم بإذن الله باتمام المشروع بنفسي وسأختار أن اعمل بحثي كما نصحتني وسيكون عن piles ولكن وكالعادة أريد مساعدتكم بخصوص كيفية ايجاد موضوع المهندس محمد زايد و المهندس m66666677 لكي استفيد منهم وشكرا ياسيدي الفاضل على نصائحكم وعلى تشجيعكم كافة المهندسين العرب. وكن على ثقة انني ادعو لكم بالجنة لأنكم تنورون دربنا بعلمكم ومساعدتكم.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 يوليو 2010)

Eng. Bassam قال:


> السلام هليكم مهندس رزق،
> 
> سأقوم بإذن الله باتمام المشروع بنفسي وسأختار أن اعمل بحثي كما نصحتني وسيكون عن piles ولكن وكالعادة أريد مساعدتكم بخصوص كيفية ايجاد موضوع المهندس محمد زايد و المهندس m66666677 لكي استفيد منهم وشكرا ياسيدي الفاضل على نصائحكم وعلى تشجيعكم كافة المهندسين العرب. وكن على ثقة انني ادعو لكم بالجنة لأنكم تنورون دربنا بعلمكم ومساعدتكم.


 السلام عليكم
هذا الرابط لموضوع المهندس محمد زايد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90877.html

المهندس m66666677 يمكن مراسلته مباشرة على الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u90530.html
مع تمنياتي لك بالنجاح


----------



## Eng. Bassam (29 يوليو 2010)

مهندس رزق ارجوك اخبار المهندي محمد زياد باستكمال موضوعه حيث انه وصل لعند : ثالثا تحديد المحاور وقد توقف لأسباب اعتقد انها متعلقة بالغاء تثبيت موضوعه.وباقي رابعا ايضا. الرجاء المحاولة مع اخونا محمد واعلامه بأن مستقبلي سيكون بين يديه من بعد الله تعالى وشكرا اخوي.
اخوك بسام


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 يوليو 2010)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط على ان يعاد تثبيته مرة اخرى ان شاء الله مع بداية العام الدراسى

*مثبــت:* متجدد - موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات ‏(



1 2 3)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو رضى (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بوركتم


----------



## lovesemsem (8 سبتمبر 2010)

لكم منى تقييم
موضوع مفييييييد جدا
ساتابعه ان شاء الله


----------



## meto101 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

انا طالب بكاليريوس هندسة ميكانيكية وبعمل مشروع تخرج تصميم ونش لرفع الاثقال ارجو المساعدة بافكار او بصور او بكتب ..لاني مش عارف ابدا منين بالضبط في المشروع...............ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## meto101 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*انا طالب بكاليريوس هندسة ميكانيكية وبعمل مشروع تخرج تصميم ونش لرفع الاثقال ارجو المساعدة بافكار او بصور او بكتب ..لاني مش عارف ابدا منين بالضبط في المشروع...............ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## abu Habib (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله بك، وجزاك الله عنا كل خير.. 
*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 نوفمبر 2010)

معلومات عن الخرسانة المطاطية


----------



## المهندس ريالي (2 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك على ما تقدمه من عمل رائع وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
واروا منك مساعدتي في بحثي وهو تأثير استخدام البراغي الصغيرة على خواص الخلطة الخرسانية اقصد بذلك استخدام البراغي في الخلطة...


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 نوفمبر 2010)

meto101 قال:


> *انا طالب بكاليريوس هندسة ميكانيكية وبعمل مشروع تخرج تصميم ونش لرفع الاثقال ارجو المساعدة بافكار او بصور او بكتب ..لاني مش عارف ابدا منين بالضبط في المشروع...............ولكم جزيل الشكر*


 السلام عليكم
ربما تجد طلبك في هذا الكتاب
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t229617.html


----------



## اليبية وأفتخر (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*
*شكرا لك أخي على هذه البادر الطيبة التي كنا ننتظرها المساعدتنا أنا أريد المساعدة في طريقة خطوات ترتيب مشروعي ومشروعي بعنوان( طريقة البناء من أعلى إلى أسفل) شكرا لكم مرتا أخر*


----------



## islam bsharat (4 نوفمبر 2010)

والله مشكورين انا مهندس مدني من فلسطين عندي مشروع تخرج عمارة سكنية مكونة من عشرة ادوار اريد المساعدة في اخراج التفاصيل الانشائية وكيفية التسليح وشكراا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 نوفمبر 2010)

islam bsharat قال:


> والله مشكورين انا مهندس مدني من فلسطين عندي مشروع تخرج عمارة سكنية مكونة من عشرة ادوار اريد المساعدة في اخراج التفاصيل الانشائية وكيفية التسليح وشكراا


 السلام عليكم
هناك العديد من الكتب القيمة في هذا المنتدى والتي تبحث بالتفصيل التفاصيل الانشائية سواءا عللى الكود الامريكي ACI او الكود البريطاني BS
واليك رابط الكود الامريكي
reinforced concrete detailing manual
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78903.html#post648474
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t180958.html
اما الكود البريطاني فاسم الكتاب كما يلي يمكن البحث عنه بالمنتدي
Standard method of detailing structural concrete_ BS


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (11 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع ممتاز


----------



## صوصوالمهندس (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مشرع تخرجي
design of short column 
under axial load--uniaxial--biaxial
ياريت اساعدوني


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 نوفمبر 2010)

تم اعادة تثبيت الموضوع بعضا من الوقت مرة اخرى حرصا على استفادة اكبر عدد من الاعضاء الطلبة بالقسم المدنى

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ملك الخرسانه (24 نوفمبر 2010)

_شكراً يااستاذ رزق على هذا الايضاح الموجز ولكن بعض المخططات المعماريه متكلفين فيها ولاتناسب المهندس المدني في التنفيذ وارجوا ان توجه كلمه للمعماريين بذالك_


----------



## sahar.altaee (24 نوفمبر 2010)

hi
ana sahar from babylon unversity 
iwant some information about retaining wall
thanks


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 نوفمبر 2010)

sahar.altaee قال:


> hi
> ana sahar from babylon unversity
> iwant some information about retaining wall
> thanks


 السلام عليكم
اليك هذه الملفات
http://www.geoengineer.org/files/LateralEarthPressures-Sivakugan.ppt
http://www.4shared.com/document/mHpZ3PLA/D1design_of_retaining_walls.htm


----------



## 24civil (25 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا بفتش عن مشروع في المشاءات الفولاذية ( ممكن زول يحدد لي القاهو في اي صفحة)


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 نوفمبر 2010)

24civil قال:


> السلام عليكم انا بفتش عن مشروع في المشاءات الفولاذية ( ممكن زول يحدد لي القاهو في اي صفحة)


 السلام عليكم
في المنتدى العديد من مشاريع المنشات المعدنية وعلى سبيل المثال اليك 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t233955.html
وهناك المهندس *cappotchi* وضع العديد من المشاريع من مشاركاته واليك الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=3157671
وهناك دورة تصميم منشات معدنية بالمنتدى فيها شرح كامل مع برامج تصميم ومشاريع


----------



## 24civil (28 نوفمبر 2010)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في المنتدى العديد من مشاريع المنشات المعدنية وعلى سبيل المثال اليك
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t233955.html
> وهناك المهندس *cappotchi* وضع العديد من المشاريع من مشاركاته واليك الرابط
> ...


 وعليكم السلام يا مهندس الرابط الاخير ما شغال 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 نوفمبر 2010)

24civil قال:


> وعليكم السلام يا مهندس الرابط الاخير ما شغال
> الله يعطيك العافية


 السلام عليكم
اليك الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137563.html


----------



## noor ihsan (1 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم مشروعي هو finite difference analysis of tapered beams under different loading conditions ممكن المساعده معلومات مصادر بس باللغه الانكليزيه او اي شي لان لحد الان بعدني مباديه بالشغل بالمشروع ومشكورين


----------



## Eyadko (2 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يعينكم
ويجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## لمين بوطيبة (2 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي اريد مشارع حول 
المنشءات المعدنية
calcul des hangards 
من فظلك اخي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م احمد عيسي (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*اختيار النظام الأنشائى*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخوانى المهندسين مهندسى ملتقى المهندسين العرب 
لدى مشروع وضعت له النظام الأنشائى فأريد رايكم و مشاركاتكم التى اعلم انها على كامل الثقه بأن لم تبخلو عليا فى الرءى و النصيحه 
معمارى الدور الأرضى 





معمارى الأول و الثانى و الثالث 




معمارى الرابع 




معمارى الخامس





مسقط افقى لدور السطح





وهذا هو المعمارى 
فأنا اقترحت النظام الأنشائى هذا 
أنشائى سقف الأرضى 
رابط تحميل 
النظام الأنشائى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?48deskifttd7c7q
رابط تحميل المعمارى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?kz1jf6b61rtr054 
ارجو ان سماع أرائكم


----------



## abu gadeer (4 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

وشكرا لكم على هذه المجهودات الجبارة .. وجازاكم الرب خير الجزاء ..

لكم الشكر والدعاء في الدنيا .. والاجر في الاخرة ..

بخصوص المشروع :

انا مشروعي برج سكني عادي 12 بارتفاع 34 متر ولكن اعلاه حمام سباحه تصل ابعاده الى 10 * 9

ما ارديده ( فضلا لا امرا ) هو : 

هل من الافضل وضعه اعلى البرج ام في المنتصف .. حيث انني سمعت ان له تأثير كبير في الزلازل اذا كان اعلى .؟؟

افادتي في طريقة حساب احماله وتنزيلها على الاعمدة اذا كان اعلى البرج لاني ارى انه اعلى افضل ..؟؟ الخطوات على عجل .. مختصرة ..

وهل يمكن حسابه يدويا ام بالساب .. وما هو الافضل للتحليل الساب ام ايتاب ..؟؟

هل يوجد مشاريع مشابه لهذا المشروع تساعدني فيه ..


شاكر لكم حسن التعاون مقدما .. وعلى هذا الصرح الشامل المفيد .. ونفع الله بعلمكم .. ويعلم الله اني اغبطكم على حب 

الخير للغير .. واتمنى ان يكون هذا شعار نستخدمه هنا ( حب الخير للغير ) 

لكم خالص التحايا ..

محبكم abu gadeer ​


----------



## م شرحبيل (5 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم .. أرجو مساعدتي في طريقة حساب Bearing capacity للخوازيق باستخدام pressuremeter test

وذلك في كيفية الحصول على Kq factor


----------



## noor ihsan (5 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اني مشروعي هو*finite difference analysis of tapered beams under different loading conditions واريد مقدمه عنها 
*


----------



## عاصف البحر (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أشرف على نور (5 ديسمبر 2010)

انا طالب بكالريوس وباعمل مشروع تخرج الدكتور طلب مننا ان نحضر مشروع معمارى كامل أرجو المساعدة


----------



## Sana Ahmed (5 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لك اخ رزق على الموضوع و انا بالحقيقة كنت ابحث عن مساعدة بمشروعي
انا سناء احمد طالبة بجامعة الشرق الادنى - قبرص 
اقوم بعمل مشروع تخرج بعنوان (police traffic radar)
و انا في مراحل متقدمة في المشروع اذا سمحت اريد المساعدة في برنامج matlab باجراء عملية حساب the speed of vehicle and the frequency shift for police traffic radar او اذا كنت تقترح برنامج افضل من matlab لاجراء لحل معادلة الرادار - الكاشوف بشكل مباشر و اذا كان عندك اي نصائح بخصوص المشروع
شكرا لك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 ديسمبر 2010)

abu gadeer قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> وشكرا لكم على هذه المجهودات الجبارة .. وجازاكم الرب خير الجزاء ..
> لكم الشكر والدعاء في الدنيا .. والاجر في الاخرة ..
> ...




السلام عليكم
اشكرك على كلاماتك الطيبة ودماثة خلقك.
بخصوص ل مرت مشروعك فهو من المشاريع المميزة التي مرت علي.
بخصوص حمل المسبح فهو كالبلاطات من حيث توزيع الاحمال ولكن بدل الحمل الحي يؤخد وزن الماء وكذلط يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار وزن اعمال التشطيب ( مدة ميلان ، السيراميك )
بخصوص موقع الخزان ايهما افضل اعلى المبنى او في وسط ارتفاع المبنى ؟
حسب معرفتي وقرأتي حول هذا الموضوع من الافضل ان يكون في اعلى المبنى للتقليل من vibration والانزياح الجانبي swayوذلك من مبدأ ان المسبح مثل خزان الماء (وهناك العديد من الابنية العالية يكون الخزان في اعلى طابق في المبنى ) واليك المرجع الذي اعتمدته في اجابتي
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/7290374.pdf
http://gizmodo.com/339301/hidden-water-tank-prevents-condo-tower-from-swaying-in-the-wind




لاحظ خزان الماء في اعلى المبنى
اما بخصوص استخدام البرامج فالافضل هو ما تتقنه ام اذا كان لديك معرفه بها كلها فالافضل من وجة نظري لتحليل الانشائي هو الايتابس اما لتصميم البلاطات solid salb فهو السيف.​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 ديسمبر 2010)

Sana Ahmed قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا لك اخ رزق على الموضوع و انا بالحقيقة كنت ابحث عن مساعدة بمشروعي
> انا سناء احمد طالبة بجامعة الشرق الادنى - قبرص
> اقوم بعمل مشروع تخرج بعنوان (police traffic radar)
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكر لك ثقتك بالمنتدى
بخصوص طلبك يمكنك وضعه في قسم الطرق 
بخصوص برنامج مات لاب اتوقع انه موجود في المنتدى وعليك البحث فيه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=3184302
واليك هذه المواضيع والتي من الممكن ان تفيدك
http://copradar.com/
http://www.google.jo/search?hl=en&s...rch&rlz=1W1RNSN_en&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
http://www.google.jo/search?hl=en&r...+radar&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## م احمد عيسي (6 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم مهندسنا الكبير و استاذنا الفاضل م رزق حجازى انى اقدر مجهوداتك المستمره فى اعلاء هذا الملتقى ملتقى المهندسين العرب 
ارسلت لحضرتك نظام انشائى كنت اريد نصائحك ارجو ان لا اكون مسبب لحضرتك تعب


----------



## sundoss (6 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا من الاردن 
هل يمكن مساعدتي في مشروع التخرج وهو stabilization of soil
اريد معرفة تاثير الpermeability on lime and cement and polypropylene


----------



## Mr.Design (6 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الافاضل انا طالب مرحلة رابعه و مشروع التخرج هو عن تقييم الاداء الانشائي للمقاولات و الاعمال الانشائية 
construction performance اي مهندس عندة خبرة او مصادر اكد استفاد منها و حاليا محتاج 

العوامل الي تاثر على الاداء الانشائي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 ديسمبر 2010)

sundoss قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا من الاردن
> هل يمكن مساعدتي في مشروع التخرج وهو stabilization of soil
> اريد معرفة تاثير الpermeability on lime and cement and polypropylene


 السلام عليكم

اليك هذه الابحاث بخصوص طلبك 
http://www.aseanenvironment.info/Abstract/41013617.pdf
http://www.lime.org/publications/free_downloads.asp
http://onlinepubs.trb.org/onlinepubs/millennium/00016.pdf
http://theconstructor.org/geotechnical/soil-improvement/1410/
http://www.journal.au.edu/au_techno/2008/oct08/12(2)_Article07.pdf
http://www.rainstorm.com.au/media/paczyme_product_sheet.pdf


----------



## مصلح بازمول (6 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا طالب بجامعة الدمام قسم ( building engineer وعندي بحث بعنوان
( carbon fiber reinforced polymer for strengthening structure elements
فارجوا المساعدة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مصلح بازمول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا طالب بجامعة الدمام قسم ( building engineer وعندي بحث بعنوان
> ( carbon fiber reinforced polymer for strengthening structure elements
> فارجوا المساعدة


 السلام عليكم
اليك هذه الابحاث
http://www.fibrwrapconstruction.com/fiber_reinforced_polymer_frp.html
http://www.tumcivil.com/engfanatic/*******/file/board/1-21262-369909627.pdf


----------



## المهندس غيث (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الطالب غيث عمار
مرحله رابعه جامعة النهرين العراق
مشروعي عن
information mangment for ready mix concrete factory
سؤالي هو عرفت نسب الخبط
تكون 1 الى 2 الى 4
اريد معرفة استخراج القوه مع العلم ان
السمنت 300 كغم رمل 0.42 م مكعب حصى 0.84 م مكعب و 150 لتر ماء
وشكرا


----------



## م.ايهاب البستنجي (7 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وشرا جزيلا


----------



## هدي8863 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الهندسة الراداية


----------



## مصلح بازمول (9 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك استاذنا الفاضل مهندس رزق بس الرابط الثاني لم يفتح عندي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مصلح بازمول قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك استاذنا الفاضل مهندس رزق بس الرابط الثاني لم يفتح عندي


السلام عليكم
http://www.google.jo/search?hl=en&s...lz=1R2RNSN_enJO406&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
اول ملف


----------



## م احمد عيسي (9 ديسمبر 2010)

م احمد عيسي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اخوانى المهندسين مهندسى ملتقى المهندسين العرب
> لدى مشروع وضعت له النظام الأنشائى فأريد رايكم و مشاركاتكم التى اعلم انها على كامل الثقه بأن لم تبخلو عليا فى الرءى و النصيحه
> معمارى الدور الأرضى
> ...


السلام عليكم مهندسنا الجميل م رزق
اتمنى ان تزدنى بالنصيحه


----------



## eng.marmar inv (10 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا طالبة مرحلة رابعة كلية الهندسة الجامعة المستنصرية قسم هندسة البيئة ومشروعي بعنوان study of the spread of SO4,S.S on apart of river tigrus as aresult of industrial waste اذا ممكن افادتي ببعض المصادر والابحاث عن تأثير المواد العالقة والكبريتات على المياه مشكور


----------



## Fady.Joseph (10 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام
أنا المهندس فادي خريج كلية حلب من سوريا بإختصاص هندسة مائية وأقوم بتعديل الأختصاص بنقابة المهندسين لإختصاص هندسة إنشائية 
أقوم الآن بالبدء بمشروعي الإنشائي الأول وهو عبارة عن مبنى بخمسة طوابق متكررة سكنية بأربع شقق في الطابق الواحد وأرضي تجاري (دكاكين)و(بلاطتهما هوردي) وقبوهو ملجأ وخدمات(ببلاطة مصمتة) أبعاد المنشأ 22*35 ولدي أكبر مجاز للجوائز هو ستة أمتار.
انتهيت الآن من رسم المخططات المعمارية وأريد أن أبدأ بوضع النظام الإنشائي المناسب 
حققيقة تواجهني بعض التحديات 
اولاً: ما هي الطريقة المثلى لتقدير أبعاد الأعمدة المبدئي . 
ثانياً ماهي الطريقة أيضاً لتقدير أبعاد الجوائز المبدئية. 
ثالثاً : سماكة بلاطة الهوردي والمصمتة المبدئية .​وشكراُ والله الموفق​


----------



## النجم العراقي (11 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو تزويدي بمشروع حول تصميم العتبات المركبة والتاثيرات عليها


----------



## ahmadj5 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مروان المنفى (13 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا طالب فى جامعه عمر المختار فرع طبرق ليبيا .... قسم مدنى .. عنوان مشروعى تأثير المحتوى المائى والركام على مقاومه الخرسانه .... الرجاء مساعدتى بأى معلومات


----------



## ربيع نوري عميش (14 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو المساعدة اوريد مشروع تخرج في الهندسة المدنية بعنوان السعة التحميلية للتربة الرملية باستخدام جهاز القص المباشر و صفيحة التحميل


----------



## eng elmasry (14 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم بارك الله لنا فيك يا اخى رزق
انا خالد المصرى طالب بالفرقة الرابعة هندسة طنطا
انا لسه لم اختار المشروع بعد
ولكن حابب اعرف اكتر عن مشروعات الاساسات
لكن الجينرال


----------



## eng_yemen (16 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا صالح القربي من اليمن ادرس في جامعه الملكه اروى 
ومشروع عباره عن برج سكني واتمنى منكم المساعده في خطوات المشروع


----------



## مهندسة بصراوية (18 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو منكم مساعدتي في خطوات مشروع التخرج وهو بعنوان تصميم بناية متعددة الطوابق


----------



## ابن المستنصرية (18 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

ارجو المساعدة في مشروع 

علاقة مواد البناء بــ الشكل المعماري

الفصل الاول نبذة عن تاريخ وتطور مواد البناء في العراق

الفصل الثاني شرح عن المواد
الفصل الثالث العلاقة ب الشكل المعماري

وشكراا


----------



## nidalhoussen (22 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو مساعدتي في مشروع التخرج بعنوان تحسين خواص الخرسانة ذاتية الدمك باستخدام مسحوق الاجر 
ولكم حزيل الشكر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 ديسمبر 2010)

nidalhoussen قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ارجو مساعدتي في مشروع التخرج بعنوان تحسين خواص الخرسانة ذاتية الدمك باستخدام مسحوق الاجر
> ولكم حزيل الشكر


 السلام عليكم
اليك هذه الابحاث
http://www.todaysconcretetechnology.com/self-compacting-concrete
http://www.efnarc.org/pdf/SandGforSCC.PDF
http://josbrouwers.bwk.tue.nl/publications/Journal36.pdf


----------



## البرنس الذكي (24 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

أنا طالب في المستوى الرابع في الهندسة المدنية بجامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا
أحضر للبكالريوس في الهندسة المدنية مع زميل اخر

وليس عندي اي علم بما اختاره من المشاريع الهندسية 
أرجو مساعدتي بمشروع يخطف قلوب الدكاترة ويضمن لي علامة كاملة في المشروع 

حيث ان مشروعي في المباني من الخرسانة المسلحة 
ارجو مساعدتي بمراجع تساعدني في إتمام مشروعي

شكرا لكم مقدماً , واتمنى من الذين تمت مساعدتهم مشاركة مشروعاتهم معنا مع وضع المشاريع كما تمت الإشارة في بداية الموضوع ,, 

تحياتي لكم


----------



## EngMonmon (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## adel azam (27 ديسمبر 2010)

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## eng/besho (31 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا بجد من اشد المعجبين بلمنتدى دة وربنا يوفقكم


----------



## محمد أحمدطلبه (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرآ جزيلآ لحضراتكم........


----------



## أحمد غازي عبيدات (3 يناير 2011)

موضوع قيم وراائع جزاكم الله كل خير

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اسم مشروعي استخدام Voltanic Tuff في صناعة الطوب والبلاط 
حاجتي منكم [FONT=&quot]Literature Review دراسات سابقة عن هذا الموضوع[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اريد أكبر عدد ممكن من المشاريع التي تمت على هذا الأساس او ما تشابه منها[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]في اقصى وقت ممكن لان وقت تسليم مشروعي يوم الخميس إلى لجنه مناقشة المشاريع[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]فقط اريد مشاريع مع المراجع الكاملة والرئيسية تمت على هذا النحو[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]+[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]فحوصات Testing [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] flucture ( للبلاط) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Comprissive strenght of volcanic tuff and absorption Test[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]كل هذه الفحوصات ضمن مواصفات ( ASTM ) [/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]يا اخواني ارجو المساعدة الفورية ولكم جزيل الشكر[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تسليم مشروعي قريب جدا ولم يبقى لدي الوقت الكثير[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]انتظر ردودكم جميعا جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا الملتقى المميز [/FONT]
​*​


----------



## المهندسة-85 (4 يناير 2011)

انا طالبة من كليية الهندسة سنة خامسة ومشروع تخرجي عن تصميم الخزانات الخرسانية العلوية
اطلب المساعة في طريقة التصميم والتحليل والخرسانة المستعملة في بناء الخزانات 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 يناير 2011)

المهندسة-85 قال:


> انا طالبة من كليية الهندسة سنة خامسة ومشروع تخرجي عن تصميم الخزانات الخرسانية العلوية
> اطلب المساعة في طريقة التصميم والتحليل والخرسانة المستعملة في بناء الخزانات
> وجزاك الله خيرا


 السلام عليكم
اليك هذا الموضوع المتخصص في طلبك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t160226.html


----------



## elnegm133 (4 يناير 2011)

.


----------



## elnegm133 (4 يناير 2011)

عفوا سأدرجه فى وقت لاحق


----------



## Fady.Joseph (9 يناير 2011)

fady.joseph قال:


> السلام
> أنا المهندس فادي خريج كلية حلب من سوريا بإختصاص هندسة مائية وأقوم بتعديل الأختصاص بنقابة المهندسين لإختصاص هندسة إنشائية
> أقوم الآن بالبدء بمشروعي الإنشائي الأول وهو عبارة عن مبنى بخمسة طوابق متكررة سكنية بأربع شقق في الطابق الواحد وأرضي تجاري (دكاكين)و(بلاطتهما هوردي) وقبوهو ملجأ وخدمات(ببلاطة مصمتة) أبعاد المنشأ 22*35 ولدي أكبر مجاز للجوائز هو ستة أمتار.
> انتهيت الآن من رسم المخططات المعمارية وأريد أن أبدأ بوضع النظام الإنشائي المناسب
> ...


أرجو التعليق ولو بجملة من الأستاذ رزق


----------



## الطائر الليبي (10 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم:
اريد معرفة اطوال مربعات خريطة زراعية مقياس رسمها 50000:1 لتجسيمها في الموقع علي الارض.
من فضليكم ارجوا المساعدة, وشكرا.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 يناير 2011)

الطائر الليبي قال:


> السلام عليكم:
> اريد معرفة اطوال مربعات خريطة زراعية مقياس رسمها 50000:1 لتجسيمها في الموقع علي الارض.
> من فضليكم ارجوا المساعدة, وشكرا.


 السلام عليكم
هذا التعبير 50000:1 هذا يعني ان كل اسم على المخطط يعادل 50000سم =500 م على الارض
فمثلا ان قست طول المربع على المخطط 5 سم فيكون ذلك على الواقع اي على الارض 2500 م


----------



## maroo10 (11 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا بجد كان نفسى اساعدك لكن من قال لا اعرف فقد افتى 
بجد ربنا يلهمك الصواب والصبر


----------



## nazim awad (12 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اقوم بدراسات عن الاشراف الفنى في مواقع التشييد ارجو منكم اعانتى بكتب او بحوث او دراسات فى هذا الموضوع
ولكم منى خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## بورشيد (12 يناير 2011)

شكرررررا


----------



## محمد أبوقرون (17 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور يا باشمهندس وأرجو انك تكمل باقي الشرح


----------



## fatehi dj (17 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك نورتنا الله ينورك


----------



## احمد شوقي البدري (18 يناير 2011)

مشروع تخرجي عن تعيين نسب المواد 
افيدوني افادكم الله بالصحة و العافية 
اسماء كتب - او روابط لكتب - او اي معلومات 
وشكررررررررا


----------



## Sara Klose (23 يناير 2011)

*- اسم البلد 
العراق ...
التخصص الذي يدرس فيه
المدني
- المستوى الدراسي
طالبه في السنه الرابعه والاخيره ومطلوب مني مشرووع تخرج
.- اسم المشروع- 
design an industrial building (steel construction )
المساعدة التي يطلبها
ممكن حد يساعدني بالخطوات الاوليه للبدء بالمشرووع واي المصادر اللي ممكن ان تفيدني :81:
بالله عليكم ف أنا لا اعرف من اين ابدأ !!!
اريد الخطوات بالتصميم :82: ..
وبارك الله فيكم ونفعكم ونفع بكم ان شاء الله :80:​*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 يناير 2011)

Sara Klose قال:


> *- اسم البلد ​*
> *العراق ...*
> *التخصص الذي يدرس فيه*
> *المدني*
> ...


 السلام عليكم
هناك العديد من المشاريع المصممة في المنتدى
وهناك موضوع متخصص في المنشات المعدنية
مثبــت: ورشة عمل للتصميم للمنشآت المعدنية ‏
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137563.html


----------



## Sara Klose (23 يناير 2011)

*


رزق حجاوي قال:



السلام عليكم
هناك العديد من المشاريع المصممة في المنتدى
وهناك موضوع متخصص في المنشات المعدنية
مثبــت: ورشة عمل للتصميم للمنشآت المعدنية ‏
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137563.html

أنقر للتوسيع...


جزاك الله خيرا اخي ,’
بس لقيت صعووبه بفهم بعض الامور .,
اتمنى مخطط كيف ابدي بالمشروع وكيف احسب الاحمال الحيه والميته ., 
بارك الله فيك .,​*


----------



## rashwan7 (24 يناير 2011)

شكرا للجميع على المساعده


----------



## لحنالحياة (26 يناير 2011)

*مشروع انشاءات*

السلام عليكم
انا انشالله ناوية اعمل مشروعي انشاءات وبدي مشروع جاهز استفيد منه ازا ممكن
يعني عمارة 10 طوابق.........فندق......مستشفى....مجمع تجاري.........أي منشأ بستاهل ايكون خرج مشروع
لو سمحتو بدي فكرة كيف أبلش ..........كيف احدد نوع البلاطات............كيف اتطلع للمخطط.....شو اهم شي لازم ايكون المهندس عارفه بس يمسك المخطط...............
ملفات كيف انصمم الدرج..........الجدران .........الجسور.الأعمدة.......البلاطات..........
قواعد في التسليح ثابتة..........
الأحمال أهم شي................
كيف انحلل......
يا جماعة لو سمحتو مساعدة ضروري..............عالأقل مخططات......وكيف نتعامل معها
انا جديد شفت الموضوع وما اقدرت اقرأ كل الردود............
بس ياريت ياريت اتساعدونا..................


----------



## m.uay87 (27 يناير 2011)

ارجو تزويدنا بموضوعات عن المضافات الخرسانية المخفضه للماء


----------



## لحنالحياة (28 يناير 2011)

no reply!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## شمعة الامل (28 يناير 2011)

جميل جدا 
ولكن انا طالبة عمارة 
مابعرف بتساعدو ولا خاص بالمدني الموضوع
وشكرا


----------



## anass81 (28 يناير 2011)

لحنالحياة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا انشالله ناوية اعمل مشروعي انشاءات وبدي مشروع جاهز استفيد منه ازا ممكن
> يعني عمارة 10 طوابق.........فندق......مستشفى....مجمع تجاري.........أي منشأ بستاهل ايكون خرج مشروع
> لو سمحتو بدي فكرة كيف أبلش ..........كيف احدد نوع البلاطات............كيف اتطلع للمخطط.....شو اهم شي لازم ايكون المهندس عارفه بس يمسك المخطط...............
> ...



check this

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t222996.html


----------



## لحنالحياة (29 يناير 2011)

anass81 قال:


> check this
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t222996.html


----------



## السوبر الملكي (29 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخوان ممكن اتساعدوني بكتب او اي شي باللغة العربية 
حول ( أمكـــانيــة أستخــدام الركام الناعم الأعتيادي ( الرمل ) ومكسر الطابوق
 الطيـــني لأنتــاج وحــدات بنائيــة أسمنتيـــة ) .

 واكــــــــــــون شاكر الكم جزيـــــل الشكر


----------



## gemy2006 (4 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا طالب بكالوريوس مدنى عام
مشروع التخرج اساسات
طلب منى ريبورت عن
land slides and rock fall
ارجو المساعدة سواء باللغة الانجليزية او العربية
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## AngelOfTears (8 فبراير 2011)

أنا طالب بكالوريوس مدني عام مشروع التخرج اساسات المشروع عبارة عن طريقة عمل الانفاق عن طريق ال Cut & Cover والتي يتم عملها في خط المترو الجديد في القاهرة انا لم أبدأ بالمشروع بعد ولكن انا بحثت عن اي معلومات بس بلاقي حاجات بسيطة جدا عنه عاوز اي كتب او صور معلومات ياريت حد يفيدني واي في برنامج هشتغل عليه اسمه Plaxis وده بيشتغل بطريقة ال finite element ياريت حد يقولي اجيبه منين


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 فبراير 2011)

AngelOfTears قال:


> أنا طالب بكالوريوس مدني عام مشروع التخرج اساسات المشروع عبارة عن طريقة عمل الانفاق عن طريق ال Cut & Cover والتي يتم عملها في خط المترو الجديد في القاهرة انا لم أبدأ بالمشروع بعد ولكن انا بحثت عن اي معلومات بس بلاقي حاجات بسيطة جدا عنه عاوز اي كتب او صور معلومات ياريت حد يفيدني واي في برنامج هشتغل عليه اسمه Plaxis وده بيشتغل بطريقة ال finite element ياريت حد يقولي اجيبه منين


السلام عليكم
Cut-and-cover Tunnel Method
Cut-and-cover tunneling is a simple tunnelingconstruction method used to build shallow tunnels such as those commonly used by subways, railways, and metro systems.
Type/Process​*Conventional Method *

In the conventional method, excavating a trench in the ground and then backfilling and restoring the original roadway or ground is the process used to construct a tunnel. A support system of some sort is also necessary to carry the load of the material used to cover over the tunnel such as shotcrete. ​*Bottom-up Method *

In the cut-and-cover bottom-up or caisson wall method, a drilling rig is used to install caisson walls down to the existing bedrock. Once the caisson walls are in place, soil between the walls is excavated to a depth below the tunnel floor. The tunnel floor, a slab, is poured, followed by the sidewalls of the tunnel from the bottom-up. After the walls of the tunnel are completed, the roof is constructed and the roadway or ground on top of the tunnel restored.[3] Materials used to provide the structure and support in the construction of the tunnel may include concrete, pre-cast concrete, pre-cast arches, or corrugated steel arches. 
Top-down Method 
In the cut-and-cover top-down or diaphragm wall method, the opposite process takes place in constructing the tunnel. A trencher or trench cutter is typically used to dig a trench out of the the ground first before concrete walls are built. This processes consists of using a slurry mixture to build a slurry wall. The slurry wall provides temporary support to the sides of the trench before concrete is poured for a permanent wall structure. Once the concrete walls of the tunnel are completed, the roof of the tunnel is constructed and the surface roadway restored. Excavation of the tunnel is then carried out through openings in the tunnel roof top-down to the tunnel floor. The tunnel floor slab is the last part of construction to be completed.​*Cast-in-place Method *

Another type of cut-and-cover tunneling is called cast-in-place. In this method, a trench is excavated with forms being built directly inside the trench. Concrete is then poured or cast into the concrete. After the concrete cures the forms are removed. The trench is then backfilled and the roadway reinstated. A shoring system is supports the sides of the excavation to prevent the shifting of soil​وللمزيد اليك هذه الابحاث
http://www.greenclub.bc.ca/Cut-and-Cover_Guideway.pdf
http://www.ejge.com/2008/Ppr0864/Ppr0864.pdf
http://www.igt.ethz.ch/resources/publications/196/papers/88/98-5.pdf
http://www.arup.com/_assets/_download/download235.pdf
http://www.geoengineer.org/events/Felsbau.pdf​ http://ibeton.epfl.ch/Publications/2006/Plumey06.pdf
http://www.igt.ethz.ch/resources/publications/186/papers/68http://www.sspsb.com.my/images/GEOWEB/Publications/DESIGN%
http://www.sspsb.com.my/images/GEOWEB/Publications/DESIGN CHALLENGES TO CUT-AND-COVER TUNNELS.pdf
http://www.dublinporttunnel.ie/about/building/pdf/cut_and_cover_sections.pdf


----------



## shames El-asel (11 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا انا مهندسه وحتى الان لا استطيع تحديد المشروع المناسب للتخرج 
الجميع ينصحنى بالمشاريع السهله ولكننى ارغب فى المشاريع التى تحتاج الى مجهود وفى نفس الوقت طبعا اعمل حساب للتقدير وخاصة بعد علمى ان معضم الشركات تنظر الى تقدير المشروع وبالتالي فهو الواجهه الاولى 
ارجو النصيحه


----------



## ahmed_azez (12 فبراير 2011)

ارجو مساعدتى فى الحصول على لوح تخص مشروع الاساسات
احمد عزيز بكالوريوس هندسة شبين الكوم


----------



## alomari87 (14 فبراير 2011)

*أرجو المساعدة في sap*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا طالب سنة خامسة في كلية الهندسة المدنية بدمشق
أرجو مساعدتي في نمذجة المسقط الموجود في الرابط على برنامج SAP
كبلاطة فطرية،فقد حاولت في نمذجته ولكن وجدت صعوبة في نمذجة المنحني الموجود في المسقط بعد محاولات كثيرة واستشارة اصدقاء

http://www.jamaa.net/UP/10185/thanx.rar
وشكراً جزيلاً لكم


----------



## M.RAMI (14 فبراير 2011)

طيب سؤال بالنمذجة على ايتاب .... هل يمكن رسم الاعمدة والجدران التي ليست بمركز ثقلها يمر المحاور؟؟؟


----------



## M.RAMI (14 فبراير 2011)

او حتى لا يمر منها المحور


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (14 فبراير 2011)

فكرة حلوة جدا مشكورين


----------



## محمد المشرقي (14 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
الاخوان الكرام انا بحاجة الى مساقط افقية لفنادق كلاسيكية لإعتمادها كمشروع تخرج في الهندسة الإنشائية 
ارجو منكم المساعدة في الحصول عليها للضرورة مشكورين


----------



## بوزيدان (15 فبراير 2011)

*control of cracking in reinforcement concrete elements*

انا محمد طالب في ماليزيا مشرووع
control of cracking in reinforcement concrete elements
using eurocode2
i wanna design for control cracking by using excel
but idont have anyideal
i hope u can help me
i hope u can give more book and how i can calculation
what do u thinki about the topic?


----------



## م.يوسف الرفاعي (15 فبراير 2011)

أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول على مشروع تخرج قسم ادارة وشكرا


----------



## م.ممدوح العطوي (17 فبراير 2011)

يعطيكم العافيه ... فكره رائعه ... وارجو الفائده للجميع
عندي مشروع تخرج هذا الترم وهو عن steel design لمبنى مكون من 5 طوابق.فياليت اي بحث او مشروع يكمن الاستفاده منه.
جامعه الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن - قسم الهندسه المدنيه
شكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 فبراير 2011)

بوزيدان قال:


> انا محمد طالب في ماليزيا مشرووع
> control of cracking in reinforcement concrete elements
> using eurocode2
> i wanna design for control cracking by using excel
> ...


HI
KINDY FIND ATTACHED SOME PAPRES COMPLY WITH UR REQUEST.
http://www.concretecentre.com/pdf/PublicationLibrary/CCIP_Properties_of_Concrete.pdf
http://www.reinforcing.com/asset/cms/TECHNICAL RESOURCES/Crack Control of Slabs_Design Booklet.pdf
http://www.inti.gov.ar/cirsoc/pdf/estructuras_hormigon/L2-Getting_started.pdf​


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (17 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا كتيييييييير أخي رزق عالموضوع الهادف
أنا انشا الله السنة الجاية عندي تخرج بس محتارة عن مشروعي شو بدو يكون
أنا من جامعة البعث سورية وبالعادة المشاريع عنا بالكية اما انشائية او معدنية او ترجمة 
انا حابة كتير اعمل مشروع مميز وما حدا عمل متلو ( وما يكون كتير صعب)
بس محتارة شو ممكن يكون؟!!!!!
هلا انا رح اطلب استشارة من دكاترتي بس حبيت هون الاخوة يعطوني رايهم
وشكرا كتير وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## مني الريح (18 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم الرجاء الافاده انا احتاج الي كتاب عن ادارة المشروعات باللغه العربيه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## السوبر الملكي (19 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم*
*ها اخوان شنو ما اكو شي على هذا المشروع ممكن اتساعدوني بي
اخوان ممكن اتساعدوني بكتب او اي شي باللغة العربية 
حول ( أمكـــانيــة أستخــدام الركام الناعم الأعتيادي ( الرمل ) ومكسر الطابوق
الطيـــني لأنتــاج وحــدات بنائيــة أسمنتيـــة ) .

واكــــــــــــون شاكر الكم جزيـــــل الشكر*​


----------



## م.ممدوح العطوي (19 فبراير 2011)

م.ممدوح العطوي قال:


> يعطيكم العافيه ... فكره رائعه ... وارجو الفائده للجميع
> عندي مشروع تخرج هذا الترم وهو عن steel design لمبنى مكون من 5 طوابق.فياليت اي بحث او مشروع يكمن الاستفاده منه.
> جامعه الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن - قسم الهندسه المدنيه
> شكرا


 

ما احد رد الى الان :86: ... ارجو الرد ممن لديه خبره بهذا المجال .... وانا بصراحه متردد هل :

1- اخذ مبنى واقعي صمم بالخرسانه واعيد تصميمه ب steel ثم اقارن الاسعار.
2- او اعيد تصميم مبنى انشا ب steel design .
3-......

الصراحه محتار وابغى مشورتكم :11:


----------



## moatez.2zo (19 فبراير 2011)

السلا عليكم
انا طالب في جامعة السودان 
عنوان بحثي (تاثير الركام على مقاومة الخرساة)
ارجو مساعدتي وبخاصة ( الركام اختباراته )


----------



## ابراهيم خيله (19 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم 
انا طالب بجامعة ذمار 
اقوم بعمل مشروع تخصص بعنوان (خزان امداد بالمياه ( سعة10000متر مكعب )مع شبكة انابيب)
ارجو المساعده بخطوات البحث*​


----------



## miss civil eng. (21 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
مشروعي عن "الناحيه الانشائيه لتصميم المنازل في العراق و ايجاد حلول للمشاكل التي يواجها هذا التصميم " 
ممكن مساعده مع الشكر


----------



## m05tar5 (22 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
اريد مساعدتكم اخواتى
انا في بكالوريوس ومشروعى هو اداره مشروعات
ولكنى محتاجه مشروع يكون بيتفذ حقيقي ويكون مشروع كبير من شركه اوراسكزم او المقاولون
ياريت لو حد يعرف حاجه يساعدنى


----------



## A_karim (23 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم
انا طالب في المرحلة الأخيرة ومحتاج مساعدة في مشروع التخرج 
مطلوب مني ان اقم بتحليل الهياكل (A frame and X frame) وان اقوم بمقارنة هذي الهياكل مع هياكل اخرى

هل يمكن ارشادي الى اي الطريقة التي يمكنني من خلالها ان احدد قوة ومتانة هيكل عن اخر 
شكرا​*


----------



## محمدالنهدي (23 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا طالب بجامعة حضرموت للعلوم والتكنولوجيا -كلية الهندسة والبترول ـ هـ .مدنية
عنوان مشروع التخرج الذي اقوم به هو (اختيار افضل موقع لمشروع)والدراسه للمشروع من حيث التكلفه والتشغيل 
فأرجوا من أبأءي واخواني من المهندسين الافاضل افادتي في كل ما يتعلق بهذا الموضوع 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والامتنان ..................


----------



## م.يوسف الرفاعي (27 فبراير 2011)

أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول على مشروع تخرج بقسم إدارة المشاريع وشكرا


----------



## بنهاوى فاضى (1 مارس 2011)

شكرا كتير وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 3mad - sy (4 مارس 2011)

*أرجو المساعدة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أنا طالب سوري أدرس في المعهد التقاني الهندسي سنة 2 أدرس (هندسة مدنية انشاءات عامة )

أتجه اليكم ويملؤني الامل بمساعدتكم لي على انجاز عمل بسيط قد وجه الي في المعهد 

وهو التحدث عن التصميم الانشائي للمستشفيات باعتبارها احدى أهم البنى التحتية

هل هو مختلف عن التصميم النشائي لمبنى سكني

على اعتبار وجود غرف خاصة ( غرف عمليات وعناية مشددة.....) ووجود وضع خاص من حيث 

المواد الكيميائية المستخدمة كما نعلم 

طبعا وبشكل اساسي المساحات الكبيرة المتطلبة 

واتمنى أن أجد من يفيدني بمعلومات عن امكانية ظهور المشاكل وكيفية حل هذه المشاكل سواء 

أثناء التنفيذ أو بعد استثمار المنشأة 

ولكم جزيل الشكر

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 مارس 2011)

3mad - sy قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أنا طالب سوري أدرس في المعهد التقاني الهندسي سنة 2 أدرس (هندسة مدنية انشاءات عامة )
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
بخصوص تصميم المستشفيات من الناحية الانشائية لا يختلف كثيرا عن الابنية او المجمعات التجارية وهناك ملاحظات يجب اخذها بعين الاعتبار

الاحمال للمستشفيات حسب الكود مع ضرورة معرفة مكان الاجهزة الخاصة مثل جهار MRI التي لها وزن كبير ولها متطلبات خاصة من حيث سماكة الخرسانة بحيث تمنع الاشعه من الانتقال وللتقليل من السمات تستخدم الواح رصاص.
ارتفاع الطابق لغرف العمليات لا يقل عن 4.5 م.
تحديد موقع اجهة التكييف حيث بالعادة تستخدم فوق الاسطح ويجب اخذ هذه الاحمال بعين الاعتبار عند التصميم.
من خبرة عملية في هذا المجال يفضل استخدام نظام البلاطة الفطرية =فلات سلاب flat slab وتجنب الجسور=الكمرات الساقطة drop beams وذلك لتسهيل التنفيذ حيث يوجد خدمات كثيرة يتم تركيبها تحت السقف ( اعمال الكتروميكانيكال ) وللتقليل من التعارض اي اتقاطع بين هذه العمال والعناصر الانشائية (الجسور الساقطة) يفضل استخدام فلات سلاب.
تأمين ادراج هروب وتكون عادة خارجية ملاصقة للمبنى.
سماكة الغطاء الخرساني حسي متطلبات كود الحريق في مناطق fire zoon
هذه اهم النقاط التي تميز المشتفيات عن غيرها من الابنية من الناحية الانشائية.


----------



## Ahmed AlFakhri (4 مارس 2011)

ألسلام عليكم..
أنا أحمد الفخري عضو جديد أتشرف بكم وبهذا المنتدى الجميل..
أقوم باعداد مشروع للتخرج بعنوان Roller Compated Concrete
أي فرش الطرق باستخدام خرسانة بلا هبوط zero slump
وتستخدم هذه عادة في الطرق التي تكون عليها حركة المركبات تتميز بانها بطيئة
وذات حمل عالي..
أرجو من حضراتكم مساعدتي في هذا المشروع،وأعدكم بوضع المشروع كاملا أمامكم
بعد انتهائه باذن الله..لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 مارس 2011)

Ahmed AlFakhri قال:


> ألسلام عليكم..
> أنا أحمد الفخري عضو جديد أتشرف بكم وبهذا المنتدى الجميل..
> أقوم باعداد مشروع للتخرج بعنوان Roller Compated Concrete
> أي فرش الطرق باستخدام خرسانة بلا هبوط zero slump
> ...


 السلام عليكم
بخصوص الخرسانة المدحولة roller compacted concrete من التكنولوجيا الحديثة نسبيا في الاعمال المدنية حيث تستخدم كما ذكرت في الطرقات وكذلك في السدود الثقلية gravity dams ولا يتم استخدام حديد التسليح وهي تعامل معالة الردميات من حيث طريقة التنفيذ والفحص compaction =field dinsity






اما بخصوص استعالها في الطرق فهو لا يختلف ايضا حيث نحتاج الى معدات نقل ويستخدم القلابات العادية في نقل الخرسانة من المعمل 




يتم تنزيل الخرسانة من القلاب في الة الفرد للخرسانة finisher




الة فرد الخرسانة




يتم تحديد المنسوب بطرق المساحة العادية level يتم وضع خيط (اللون الاصفر ) لتحديد المستوى او يتم استخدام اشعة الليزر




استخدام اشعة الليزر لتحديد الارتفاع لالة فرد الخرسانة








المدحلة وهي نفسها التي تستخدم في الطرق
وللمزيد اليك هذا الموقع

http://www.bcconcrete.com/index.php/engineersarchitects/roller-compacted-concrete
http://nettopdf.info/download.html?...DQy1ETHVoci5wZGY=&t=pdf&name=Roller-Compacted Concrete Pavement


----------



## Ahmed AlFakhri (6 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## 3mad - sy (6 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا أخي رزق على الملاحظات المفيدة التي قد زودتني بها

وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الهلالي1987 (6 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
أنا طالب جزائري عندي مشروع تخرج بخصوص
Béton de fibre végétale
Concrete fibre
أتمنى أن تساعدوني بملفات إن أمكن باللغة الفرنسية
و إن لم يكن فلابأس بالإنجليزية
-و بارك الله فيكم على الموضوع الطيب-
...في إنتظار ردكم...​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 مارس 2011)

الهلالي1987 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أنا طالب جزائري عندي مشروع تخرج بخصوص
> Béton de fibre végétale
> ...


السلام عليكم
اليك مجموعه من الابحاث بخصوص طلبك باللغة الفرنسية وعليك الاطلاع عليها واخذ ما يفيدك
http://www.google.jo/search?hl=en&s...le++pdf&rlz=1R2RNSN_enJO406&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
مع تمنياتي لك بالنجاح والتوفيق


----------



## qatar-89 (7 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
البحث تبعي تبع التخرج عن التخشيبة في المباني ممكن تساعدوني ما لقيت عنه لو تسمحوا ساعدوني ويكون بالعربي أفضل . وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 مارس 2011)

qatar-89 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> البحث تبعي تبع التخرج عن التخشيبة في المباني ممكن تساعدوني ما لقيت عنه لو تسمحوا ساعدوني ويكون بالعربي أفضل . وشكرا


 السلام عليكم
هناك العشرات من المواضيع بخصوص طلبك ويمكنك البحث عنها بالمنتدى واليك قسم منها
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t247504.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t244440.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t238646.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t246882.html


----------



## anass81 (7 مارس 2011)

الهلالي1987 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا طالب جزائري عندي مشروع تخرج بخصوص
> Béton de fibre végétale
> Concrete fibre
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو ان يفيدك هذا الكتاب

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t241144.html


----------



## مجدى مصطفي (8 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

* أخوانى واخواتى / بعد التحيه احببت ان اشكركم على ما تبذلوه من مجهود اكثر من رائع فى المنتدى وساعتبر نفسى أحد افراد هذه الأسره من اليوم ان شاء الله*

* ده مشروع تخرجى + التصور الإنشائى اللى انا عملته .. اريد تعليقاتكم باعتباركم اهل خبره وليكم باع كبير فى المجال ده يا ريت لو فيه نصيحه او اخطاء اعرفها ودى تكون مساعده كبيره جدا جدا اشكركم عليها *

* المشروع + التصور الإنشائى*

* ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدما *​


----------



## م.ابو القاسم (8 مارس 2011)

ارجو منكم المساعده في مشروع التخرج وهو عباره عن تصميم انشائي لمول تجاري reinforce concrete

زملائي الاعزاء ارجو المساعده بما يتوفر لديكم من معلومات و خبرات و عن تصاميم المولات التجارية
بابعاد معقوله مثل 35*50 m

واتمنا ممن قام بتنفيذ مشروع مول تجاري الحصول على المخططات المعمارية والانشائية او غير ذلك 

مشكورين .....كثير

والله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون اخيه


----------



## enas amer (8 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا محتاجه مساعده ان عاوزة layoyt لمدينه سكنيه لمشروع تخرجى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.ابو القاسم (8 مارس 2011)

ارجوا من الاخوة المساعدة في مشاريع التخرج .
اقدم جزيل الشكر الى .......... م.رزق حجاوي .. anass81........ وامثالهم..


----------



## first engineer (8 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم :
عندي مشروع تخرج وانا بحاجه الى معرفة كيفية تصميم الخرسانه مسبقة الاحهاد prestress concrete
تصميم البلاطات والجسور مسبقة الاجهاد ضروري جدا جدا


----------



## anass81 (8 مارس 2011)

first engineer قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> عندي مشروع تخرج وانا بحاجه الى معرفة كيفية تصميم الخرسانه مسبقة الاحهاد prestress concrete
> تصميم البلاطات والجسور مسبقة الاجهاد ضروري جدا جدا


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

لتصميم البلاطات : يلزمك برنامج adapt-builder وهو موجود في المنتدى أو برنامج Ram concept 

ولتصميم الجسور يلزمك برنامج Adapt-pt وهو موجود في الملتقى كما أذكر

كما يلزمك خلفية نظرية عن كيفية التصميم اليدوي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 مارس 2011)

first engineer قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> عندي مشروع تخرج وانا بحاجه الى معرفة كيفية تصميم الخرسانه مسبقة الاحهاد prestress concrete
> تصميم البلاطات والجسور مسبقة الاجهاد ضروري جدا جدا


 السلام عليكم
اليك شرح كامل مع محاضرات وبرامج تصميم في الخرسانة مسبقة الاجهاد وما عليك سوى قراءة جميع المشاركات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t95853.html


----------



## ahmad_sssg (9 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اسم مشروعي تصميم معمل ثلج وحساب حمل التبريد واني دايخ على مصادر او اطروحات مقاربة وشكرا


----------



## وردة النرجس (10 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم....اريد معلومات كافيه عن اكبر سد في الصين سد الحناجر الثلاثه
و جزاكـــم الله كل الخير


----------



## anass81 (10 مارس 2011)

وردة النرجس قال:


> السلام عليكم....اريد معلومات كافيه عن اكبر سد في الصين سد الحناجر الثلاثه
> و جزاكـــم الله كل الخير



https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Three_Gorges_Dam

https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&biw=1408&bih=648&q=3+gorges+dam+china&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=


----------



## alaa_ce (10 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انا مشروع تخرج خرسانة وهو عبارة عن عمارة سكنية وفيها رامب انا بصراحة عاوز اعرف ازاى اتعامل مع الرامب وياريت شرح كل حاجة عنه لانى مش عارفه خالص


----------



## وردة النرجس (10 مارس 2011)

اللهم اغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
*وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...*
*وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"*​
و جزاكم الله كل خيــــــــــــــــــــر..


----------



## jsce (10 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم لدي بعض المخططات اريد نشرها ولكن لا اعرف الطريقة لاني مشترك جديد واقصد بذلك انها موجودة على جهازي الخاص


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 مارس 2011)

alaa_ce قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> انا مشروع تخرج خرسانة وهو عبارة عن عمارة سكنية وفيها رامب انا بصراحة عاوز اعرف ازاى اتعامل مع الرامب وياريت شرح كل حاجة عنه لانى مش عارفه خالص


 السلام عليكم
بخصوص الرامب اذا كانت مؤسسة على ردميات(اي اسفلها تربة ) تعامل بنفس طريقة slab on grade 
اما اذا كانت معلقة (بلاطة) فهي تعامل معاملة البلاطة حسب نسبة الطول للعرض اما باتجاه واحد one way solid slab او 2way soil slab


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 مارس 2011)

jsce قال:


> السلام عليكم لدي بعض المخططات اريد نشرها ولكن لا اعرف الطريقة لاني مشترك جديد واقصد بذلك انها موجودة على جهازي الخاص


 السلام عليكم
ارحب بك اخا في المنتدى مع تمنيتنا لك بالاستفادة مما ينشر بالمنتدى وبانتظار مشاركاتك
للتعرف اكثر حول تنزيل الملفات او الصور او المشاركة بالمنتدى اليك هذا الموضوع الذي يشرح ذلك بالتفصيل .
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f5-announcements.html


----------



## Sara Adel M (11 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احب اشكركم على هذا المجهود الرائع وادعو الله أن يكون فى ميزان حسناتكم 
انا طالبة فى الهندسة الانشائية ومشروع تخرجى فى foundation
بإحدى الجامعات المصرية
وكنت اريد بعض المعلومات عن هذا المجال وماهى المراجع العربية الخاصة بهذا المجال التى يمكن ان تفيدنى
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 مارس 2011)

Sara Adel M قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> احب اشكركم على هذا المجهود الرائع وادعو الله أن يكون فى ميزان حسناتكم
> انا طالبة فى الهندسة الانشائية ومشروع تخرجى فى foundation
> بإحدى الجامعات المصرية
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اي نوع من foundation المشروع لديك


----------



## tefa5518 (11 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
تواجهنى مشكله فى وضع النظام الانشائي
وهي تعارض عمدان الدور الارضى مع سوبر ماركت(13*20) فى البدروم 

واريد راى حضرتكم فى النظام الانشائى الذي وضعته علما باني اخترت نظام flat slab


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 مارس 2011)

tefa5518 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تواجهنى مشكله فى وضع النظام الانشائي
> وهي تعارض عمدان الدور الارضى مع سوبر ماركت(13*20) فى البدروم
> 
> واريد راى حضرتكم فى النظام الانشائى الذي وضعته علما باني اخترت نظام flat slab


 السلام عليكم
لم اتمكن من متح الملف لان نسخة الاتوكاد لديك احدث يطلب ان تعيد تسييفsave as الملف على نسخة 2004 ومن ثم ترسله لاتمكن من فتحة.


----------



## tefa5518 (11 مارس 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لم اتمكن من متح الملف لان نسخة الاتوكاد لديك احدث يطلب ان تعيد تسييفsave as الملف على نسخة 2004 ومن ثم ترسله لاتمكن من فتحة.


متشكر جدا على اهتمامك يا بشمهندس رزق 
عايز حضرتك تشوف النظام الانشائى المبدئي flat slab
واي تعديل حضرتك شيفه
وهل يمكن زرع عمود فى البلاطه ???

وشكرا


----------



## Eng. Ammar (11 مارس 2011)

ياخوان لدي سؤال 

عندي سقف هوردي كابولي طبعا بيشيل جدار خارجي 

صمم الاعصاب ك ( cantliver ) 

بعد كذا الدكتور قالي لازم تحط بيمات حول السقف يسميها الدكتور ( steffnes beam ) عشان تقوي اطراف الاعصاب 

السؤال هو كيف احسب الحمل على هذا البيم وكيف يصمم كم بحر والبيمات الي حاوليه 

يعني B28 و B26 

الرسم في المرفقات



ارجوا الرد سريعا يا كرام


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 مارس 2011)

tefa5518 قال:


> متشكر جدا على اهتمامك يا بشمهندس رزق
> عايز حضرتك تشوف النظام الانشائى المبدئي flat slab
> واي تعديل حضرتك شيفه
> وهل يمكن زرع عمود فى البلاطه ???
> ...


 السلام عليكم

من ناحية تصميم عمود على بلاطة فلات سلاب هذا ممكن ويجب تحقيق punching shear


----------



## tefa5518 (11 مارس 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> من ناحية تصميم عمود على بلاطة فلات سلاب هذا ممكن ويجب تحقيق punching shear


تمام يا بشمهندس 
هذا اخر ما وصلت له فى النظام الانشائي الان هل هو مناسب ام لا
عايز اسمع راى حضرتك


----------



## مهندسة سارة احمد90 (12 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخوية رزق ع هاي المساهمة الرائعة
وانتمى مساعدتكم بموضوع ال settelment
اي معلومة ممكن تفيدتي........


----------



## Eng. Ammar (12 مارس 2011)

ياخوان ارجوا الرد على سؤااااالي بسرعة


----------



## qatar-89 (12 مارس 2011)

*شكر*

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا 
والله يبارك فيك يا م.رزق


----------



## 23645 (14 مارس 2011)

مهندس رزق انا مشروع تخرجى برج سكنى مكون من 25 طابق 

انا عامل البلاطات بعضها flat slab والباقى solid slab
والذى يحيرنى التسليح ؟
ارجو الرد عليا 
وشكرا


----------



## المهندسة رشا حمدان (14 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم يا ريت لو تبدا معنا من مرحلة وضع الاعمدة يعني غير انو الاعمدة بتنوضع لتخدم الفراغات المعمارية كمان المسافات بين الاعمدة شو الها علاقة ويا ريت اتزودنا بالمخططات اتوكاد وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندسة رشا حمدان (14 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم يا ريت لو تبدا معنا من مرحلة وضع الاعمدة يعني غير انو الاعمدة بتنوضع لتخدم الفراغات المعمارية كمان المسافات بين الاعمدة شو الها علاقة ويا ريت اتزودنا بالمخططات اتوكاد وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 مارس 2011)

23645 قال:


> مهندس رزق انا مشروع تخرجى برج سكنى مكون من 25 طابق
> 
> انا عامل البلاطات بعضها flat slab والباقى solid slab
> والذى يحيرنى التسليح ؟
> ...


 سلام عليكم
عليك بقراءة هذاين الموضوعين
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t207901.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t222996.html


----------



## abdullahalfarag (15 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخوي العزيز على هذه الاضاحات الهامه ونتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## elsafer (16 مارس 2011)

انا كنت عاوز report عن [FONT=&quot]Control of Settlement[/FONT]

فى قسم ميكانيكا التربه والاساسات 
وانا ادرس فى مصر

[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## wolvez (16 مارس 2011)

اريد مخطط اوتوكاد لعماره سكنيه 7 او 8 طوابق لو سمحتو
لأنو مشروعي تصميم عماره سكنيه ويجب ان احصل على المخطط المذكور , ساعدوني وشكرا


----------



## elsafer (17 مارس 2011)

ياريت الرد ف اسرع وقت يا يشمهندس رزق لانى محتاج التقرير ضرورى وبحثت كثيرا ولم اجده


----------



## الصقرالجريء (17 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا بجد انا فخور بتواجدي معكم في هذا المنتدي الرائع حقا وكنت اود مساعده من حضرتك يا بشمهندس حجازي انا داخل مشروع مقاومه موادو كنت بطلب من حضرتك انك تقترح عليا عده نقاط بحثيه للمشروع بتاعي اتمني انك تقترح عليا شويه نقاط بحثيه تكون بدايه لمشروع ممتاز استفيد منه وافيد به غيري ان شاء الله وتكون نقاط جديده وكل ثقه بحضرتك في طرح مثل هذه النقاط وفي انتظار اقتراحاتك.


----------



## hamedtch (19 مارس 2011)

انا عندي مشروع عن 
Effect of using blended cements on the properties of concrete


----------



## الصقرالجريء (19 مارس 2011)

طب ياريت حضرتك ترفع المشروع ده حتي استفيد منه ولك جزيل الشكر ولو عند حضرتك نقط بحثيه اخري يبقي لك الف شكر وفي انتظار مشرعك حتي استفيد منه ان شاء الله


----------



## الفارس الروش (19 مارس 2011)

انا يا جماعه عبارة عن 3 مشاريع
1.مشروع انشاء نفق
2.dynamic soilوانشاء عمارة 6 طوابق
3. دور عبادة 
ياريت حد يساعدنى فى روابط عن تصميم الانفاق وانواع التربة النارية وغيرها وعلاقتها بالدينمك


----------



## نجانجا (20 مارس 2011)

اولا احب اشكر المهندس رزق على المجهود الجبار ف مساعده الاخوة الاعضاء


----------



## نجانجا (20 مارس 2011)

ولكن بالنظر الى جميع التعليقات وجدت ان حضرتك تلا تجاوب ف معظم اسئلة مشروع خرسانه


----------



## نجانجا (20 مارس 2011)

وجـــــــــــــــارى وضع الاسئلة التى انا اريد معرفه اجابتها من اسئلة الاعضاء


----------



## نجانجا (20 مارس 2011)

toto_eng1945 قال:


> بسم الله
> انا مشروع التخرج بتاعى foundation وعندى وحدة الفندق هعملها flat slab علشان المسافه بين الاعمده كبيره جدا والكود المصرى بينص على وجود احدى الشرطين حتى لايكون فى momentعلى الاعمده
> 1-وجود كمر طرفى
> 2-وجود كابولى بمسافه لاتقل عن ربع الباكيه
> فممكن حد يراجع الفقرات دى ويوضحلى مشكوورين



رجــــــــــاء الرد ع هذا السؤال


----------



## نجانجا (20 مارس 2011)

eng_m1986 قال:


> محتاج طريقه حساب الترخيم فى اليلاطات بالكود المصرى


رجــــــــــاء الرد ع هذا السؤال


----------



## نجانجا (20 مارس 2011)

eng 7oras قال:


> لو سمحتو عايز ضروري جدا
> 
> اعرف ازاي احسب الاحمال علي الاعمدة بطريقة ال area method
> 
> ...


رجــــــــــاء الرد ع هذا السؤال


----------



## نجانجا (20 مارس 2011)

رجاء الاجابه ع ال3 اسئلة السابقة 
شكرااااااااااا مقدما


----------



## eng_didoo (20 مارس 2011)

انا احمد
هندسة المنصورة_رابعة مدنى
انا مشروع خواص ومقاومة مواد
انا مش عارف اختار اية نقطة بحثية ..ممكن تساعدنى لو عندك اى نقاط بحثية اقدر اشتغل عليها واعمل عليها مشروعى؟؟؟وشكرا


----------



## anass81 (20 مارس 2011)

*area method*



نجانجا قال:


> رجــــــــــاء الرد ع هذا السؤال


 
السلام عليكم

بداية احب ان اوضح ان الغرض من هذا الموضوع هو ليس الغوص في ادق التفاصيل في التصميم وانما مساعدة الطالب على الامساك بطرف الخيط وعليه ان يبحث بنفسه عن باقي الاجابة
وثانيا , ان المهندس رزق يقوم بالمساعدة قدر الامكان على حسب وقته وقدرته ولا اظن انه قد يبخل او يقصر عن الاجابة عن اي سؤال 
وثالثاً, هناك الكثير من الاسئلة المكررة وقد تم الاجابة عنها في مرات سابقة في مواضيع مختلفة من الزملاء الكرام بشكل مباشر او غير مباشر , عليك فقط البحث عنها باستخدام ادوات البحث المتاحة في منتدانا

على العموم , هذا رابط لطلبك عن ال area method ارجو ان يكون واضحاًً كفاية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t237501.html


----------



## نجانجا (20 مارس 2011)

اعزرنى ع اسلوبى اخى 
ولكنى تعجبت فقط 
فانا اعرف مشاغل اخى رزق 
والاسئلة دى فعلا انا كنت حابب اعرفها


----------



## خالد الأغبري (21 مارس 2011)

لدي مشروع تخرج قاعة ( صالة ) معدنية ومطلوب تصميمها بـ 3D Truss وقد بحثت ولم اتحصل على معلومات كافية الرجاء من لديه معلومات او مراجع او مشاريع تخرج سابقة افادتي وله جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## anass81 (21 مارس 2011)

خالد الأغبري قال:


> لدي مشروع تخرج قاعة ( صالة ) معدنية ومطلوب تصميمها بـ 3D Truss وقد بحثت ولم اتحصل على معلومات كافية الرجاء من لديه معلومات او مراجع او مشاريع تخرج سابقة افادتي وله جزيل الشكر والامتنان


 
السلام عليكم

هذا بعض مما وجدته لك

كيفية تصميم الهياكل المعدنية الفراغية space frames

مكتبة خاصة بورشة عمل التصميم الفولاذي


----------



## elsafer (21 مارس 2011)

*انا كنت عاوز report عن [FONT=&quot]Control of Settlement[/FONT]

فى قسم ميكانيكا التربه والاساسات 
وانا ادرس فى مصر

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*


----------



## سيف المعزه (21 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتوا تكفون ابي بحث مختصر عن جهد التربة بدون حسابات ومعادلات
بس تعاريف وانواعها و الهدف منه .... الخ


----------



## eng_didoo (21 مارس 2011)

*انا احمد
هندسة المنصورة_رابعة مدنى
انا مشروع خواص ومقاومة مواد
انا مش عارف اختار اية نقطة بحثية ..ممكن تساعدنى لو عندك اى نقاط بحثية اقدر اشتغل عليها واعمل عليها مشروعى؟؟؟وشكرا*
*ارجو الرد؟؟ وشكرا
*​


----------



## أخت الشهداء (22 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.........بداية أشكر المنتدى الرائع على جهودة النيرة والله يوفق العاملين والمشاركين..أنا من سلطنة عمان أدرس هندسة مدنية سنة رابعة وعندي بروجكت about use of solar energy in green biuldin i want to help me because i have lake information and i want to do case study so i want informations aboutأبراج قطر أو عن الخلايا التي تستعملها في حفظ الطافة الشمسية رجاءا..........
أتمنى تساعدونيييييييي..........


----------



## م.ممدوح العطوي (22 مارس 2011)

_يعطيكم العافيه مهندسلازق حجاوي وجميع الاعضاء وارجو الفائده للجميع
عندي مشروع تخرج هذا الترم وهو عن steel design لمبنى مكون من 5 طوابق وانشاءالله راج استخدم برنامج stadd. pro.فياليت ايالمساعده لاهنتم وانشاءالله عند الانتهاء من المشروع راح يكون نازل في المنتدى للفائده.
_


----------



## civil eng ftian (22 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم عندي مشروع خرسانه وهو عياره عن مبني معظم الكمرات والبلاطات بها كيرفات والمشكله لما ادخلها علي الساب............


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 مارس 2011)

أخت الشهداء قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.........بداية أشكر المنتدى الرائع على جهودة النيرة والله يوفق العاملين والمشاركين..أنا من سلطنة عمان أدرس هندسة مدنية سنة رابعة وعندي بروجكت about use of solar energy in green biuldin i want to help me because i have lake information and i want to do case study so i want informations aboutأبراج قطر أو عن الخلايا التي تستعملها في حفظ الطافة الشمسية رجاءا..........
> أتمنى تساعدونيييييييي..........


 السلام عليكم
http://www.google.jo/search?hl=en&r...rgy+in+green+buildings++pdf&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=


----------



## eng_didoo (22 مارس 2011)

*انا احمد
هندسة المنصورة_رابعة مدنى
انا مشروع خواص ومقاومة مواد
انا مش عارف اختار اية نقطة بحثية ..ممكن تساعدنى لو عندك اى نقاط بحثية اقدر اشتغل عليها واعمل عليها مشروعى؟؟؟وشكرا
ارجو الرد؟؟ وشكرا
*​


----------



## eng looda (23 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم انا خالد فى جامعة طنطا قسم الهندسه المدنيه كنت عايز بس موضوع عن تحويل المسقط المعمارى الى انشائى ودى اول الخطوات المطلوبه فى مشروعى وهو مشروع استركشر ... فياريت اى معلومات عن كيفية الوصول الى اللوحه الانشائيه وشكرا


----------



## eng_didoo (23 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..
اخباركم اية...يارب تكونوا بخير دايما
انا اخترت نقطتى البحثية عن الخرسانة الخفيفة وبدات اجمع معلومات عنها وشايف ان الخرسانة دى ليها فوائئئد كتيرة اوى..
بس انا بطلب مساعدتكم اللى عندة اى معلومات عن الخرسانة الخفيفة؟؟ او ماهى المواد المحلية التى تستخدم فى صناعة الخرسانة الخفيفة؟؟؟وماهو الفرق بين الخرسانة الرغوية والخرسانة الخفيفة؟؟؟وماهى عيوبها؟؟؟
وشكررااا جزيلا


----------



## anass81 (23 مارس 2011)

eng looda قال:


> السلام عليكم انا خالد فى جامعة طنطا قسم الهندسه المدنيه كنت عايز بس موضوع عن تحويل المسقط المعمارى الى انشائى ودى اول الخطوات المطلوبه فى مشروعى وهو مشروع استركشر ... فياريت اى معلومات عن كيفية الوصول الى اللوحه الانشائيه وشكرا


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

راجع هذا الموضوع لعله يفيدك

دورة لاهم نقاط التصميم مقدمة من professional design مهندس ابراهيم استشارىتصميم منشآت- بروابط متعددة


----------



## elsafer (23 مارس 2011)

*انا كنت عاوز مواضيع او كتب عن [FONT=&quot]Control of Settlement[/FONT] عشان اقدر اعمل تقرير

فى قسم ميكانيكا التربه والاساسات 
وانا ادرس فى مصر

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​


----------



## eng_didoo (24 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..
اخباركم اية...يارب تكونوا بخير دايما
انا اخترت نقطتى البحثية عن الخرسانة الخفيفة وبدات اجمع معلومات عنها وشايف ان الخرسانة دى ليها فوائئئد كتيرة اوى..
بس انا بطلب مساعدتكم اللى عندة اى معلومات عن الخرسانة الخفيفة؟؟ او ماهى المواد المحلية التى تستخدم فى صناعة الخرسانة الخفيفة؟؟؟وماهو الفرق بين الخرسانة الرغوية والخرسانة الخفيفة؟؟؟وماهى عيوبها؟؟؟
وشكررااا جزيلا*


----------



## محمود السيد سعد (25 مارس 2011)

انا طالب بكالوريوس هندسة طنطا ومشروعى material بخصوص الترميم او التزريع dual يا ريت تساعدنى انى الاقى حاجة عنه لو سمحت


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 مارس 2011)

eng_didoo قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..*
> *اخباركم اية...يارب تكونوا بخير دايما*
> *انا اخترت نقطتى البحثية عن الخرسانة الخفيفة وبدات اجمع معلومات عنها وشايف ان الخرسانة دى ليها فوائئئد كتيرة اوى..*
> *بس انا بطلب مساعدتكم اللى عندة اى معلومات عن الخرسانة الخفيفة؟؟ او ماهى المواد المحلية التى تستخدم فى صناعة الخرسانة الخفيفة؟؟؟وماهو الفرق بين الخرسانة الرغوية والخرسانة الخفيفة؟؟؟وماهى عيوبها؟؟؟*
> *وشكررااا جزيلا*


 السلام عليكم
هناك العديد من المشاركات في المنتدى تبحث طلبك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123321.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t199600.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t168236.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t186086.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t168236.html
وللمزيد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=3463104
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=3463121
http://www.google.jo/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=الخرسانة+الخفيفة&rlz=1R2RNSN_enJO406&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
http://www.google.jo/search?hl=en&r...ghtweight+concrete+++pdf&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 مارس 2011)

محمود السيد سعد قال:


> انا طالب بكالوريوس هندسة طنطا ومشروعى material بخصوص الترميم او التزريع dual يا ريت تساعدنى انى الاقى حاجة عنه لو سمحت


 السلام عليكم
هناك العديد من المشاركات بخصوص طلبك في المنتدى ويمكنك البحث عنها واليك بعض منها
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t201573.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128039-2.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128039.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t249199.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t231139.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t134156.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t164387.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152204.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128693.html


----------



## نجانجا (25 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
مرفق نظام انشائى لسقف البدروم 
السؤال 
هل النظام صحيح 
السلم هيسند ع الحيطه بس ؟؟؟ ولا ايه 
شكرااااااااا مقدما


----------



## elsafer (25 مارس 2011)

*انا كنت عاوز مواضيع او كتب عن [FONT=&quot]Control of Settlement[/FONT] عشان اقدر اعمل تقرير

فى قسم ميكانيكا التربه والاساسات 
وانا ادرس فى مصر
ياريت حد يرد عليا انا الطلب ده بقاله فتره كبيره انا منتظر الرد 
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​*​


----------



## anass81 (26 مارس 2011)

elsafer قال:


> *انا كنت عاوز مواضيع او كتب عن [FONT=&quot]Control of Settlement[/FONT] عشان اقدر اعمل تقرير
> 
> فى قسم ميكانيكا التربه والاساسات
> وانا ادرس فى مصر
> ...



السلام عليكم

هناك الكثير من المواضيع المنشورة في النت عن طلبك , انصحك باستخدام محركات البحث المعروفة لايجادها
وهذه بعضها
Sao Paulo Metro Project – _Control Of Settlements_ In Variable _Soil_
*Hollow Bar Micropiles for Settlement Control in Soft Soils *


----------



## eng_didoo (26 مارس 2011)

شكراااا على الرد على موضووعى الخرسانة الخفيفة


----------



## المهندس علاء سليم (26 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير 
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله للجميع بإذن الله


----------



## amjad shehab (26 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو المساعدة في وضع نظام انشائي ل فيلا مكونة من بدروم و ارضي و طابق اول


----------



## م احمد عيسي (27 مارس 2011)

نجانجا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مرفق نظام انشائى لسقف البدروم
> السؤال
> هل النظام صحيح
> ...


ايوة يا بشمهندس السلم فعلا هيسند على الحائط


----------



## م احمد عيسي (27 مارس 2011)

23645 قال:


> مهندس رزق انا مشروع تخرجى برج سكنى مكون من 25 طابق
> 
> انا عامل البلاطات بعضها flat slab والباقى solid slab
> والذى يحيرنى التسليح ؟
> ...


ارفق الملف يا بشمهندس


----------



## نجانجا (27 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااا


----------



## abu gadeer (27 مارس 2011)

*طلع العزم مبالغ فيه ..*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

في المرفقات ملف dxf لسقف هوردي بسمك 30 سم قمت برفعه لساب ..

ووضعت الحمل الكلي على البلاطة حي وميت 9. طن على المتر المربع بالاضافة ل 35. طن للحوائط

واخذت 1.2 طن على المتر الطولي للحائط ..

ووصل العزم الموجب في منتصق احدى الكمرات طولها 6.8 متر الى 32 طن ..

ارجوا القاء نظرة على الملف dxf وكذلك الساب لتأكد من صحة العزم ..

وشكرآ لكم جميعآ ..

الملفات المرفقة​


----------



## نجانجا (27 مارس 2011)

بالنسبة للحمام فى البلاطات المفرغه يتعمل بلاطة فطرية ولا بلاطه صولد ؟ لو فلات اوكا 
طب لو صولد هل هيتعمل نفس الارتفاع 25 سم ؟؟؟


----------



## abu gadeer (27 مارس 2011)

شكرا عزيزتي على المرور ..


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (29 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
بصراحة انا السنة الجاية عندي تخرج بس كتير عم شوف تفاعل مع الموضوع 
عندي موضوعين حابة اطلع عليهون
اي انواع الترب التي تفضل للتأسيس بحال الزلازل
كمان بدي شي مفيد عن استخدام الشدادات خلف الجدران الاستنادية حيث لها نوعين اما محقونة مع كتلة حقن او مربوطة مع بلاطة بيتونية
بدي مراحل تنفيذها وفائدتها 
شكرا سلفا وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## رأفت الله خان (30 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب سنة اخيرة اريد مساعدة في مشروع تخرج تصميم صالة رياضية لمدرسة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## fedaaalrooh (30 مارس 2011)

أنا سنة تالتة هندسة مدنية عندي مشروع صغير لمادة steel لتصميم trass وبيان أعضاء الشد والضغط أرجو المساعدة*


----------



## ابراهيم عايش (30 مارس 2011)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## نجانجا (31 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بالنسبه للبلاطه الفلاته الساقطه ( الحمام ) بتسقط عادى ولا يتم وضع ليها كمرات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hawktiger (31 مارس 2011)

ana sana 4 madany w 3ayz plan l porg petronas aw plan l mashro3 l zaha2 7adid aw 2estad


----------



## نجانجا (31 مارس 2011)




----------



## نجانجا (31 مارس 2011)

عند اختيار الخطوط يظهر الشكل الاتى 
بيلغبطنى الشكل ده 
عاوزها متظهرش او تظهر تحت


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 أبريل 2011)

تم رفع التثبيت عن الموضوع لاتاحة الفرصة لاخر غيره للتثبيت

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نجانجا (2 أبريل 2011)

ممكن اى حاجه عن تصميم السلالم يدوى


----------



## الصقرالجريء (4 أبريل 2011)

يا جماعه انا مشروع مقاومه مواد والنقطه البحثيه عن اجتراف الاسمنت يا ريت اي حد عنده اي معلومات عن الموضوع ده يا ريت يعرفني اي حاجه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 أبريل 2011)

الصقرالجريء قال:


> يا جماعه انا مشروع مقاومه مواد والنقطه البحثيه عن اجتراف الاسمنت يا ريت اي حد عنده اي معلومات عن الموضوع ده يا ريت يعرفني اي حاجه وجزاكم الله خيرا


 السلام عليكم
عليك البحث في المواضيع المرفقة
http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/showthread.php?t=79327
http://www.google.jo/search?hl=en&s...+Search&rlz=1R2RNSN_enJO406&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=


----------



## eng_didoo (5 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم...
اخباركم اية...
فى بعض المناطق التى تجد فيها صعوبة الحصول على ماء نقى لازم لعملية صناعة الخرسانة ومعالجتها..فيتم استخدام ماء الترع والقنوات المائية مثلا ولكن تحت شروط...ولكن هناك اماكن توجد بها ندرة فى المياة العذبة وهى قريبة من البحار..فهل يمكن استخدام ماء البحار فى عملية المعالجة للخرسانة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ولو تم استخدامة ماهى الشروط التى يجب توافرها فى مياة البحار حتى لاتسبب اضرار على الخرسانة؟.؟؟؟؟
وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 أبريل 2011)

eng_didoo قال:


> السلام عليكم...
> اخباركم اية...
> فى بعض المناطق التى تجد فيها صعوبة الحصول على ماء نقى لازم لعملية صناعة الخرسانة ومعالجتها..فيتم استخدام ماء الترع والقنوات المائية مثلا ولكن تحت شروط...ولكن هناك اماكن توجد بها ندرة فى المياة العذبة وهى قريبة من البحار..فهل يمكن استخدام ماء البحار فى عملية المعالجة للخرسانة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ولو تم استخدامة ماهى الشروط التى يجب توافرها فى مياة البحار حتى لاتسبب اضرار على الخرسانة؟.؟؟؟؟
> وشكرا


السلام عليكم
لقد تمت مناقشة هذا الموضوع في وقت سابق واليك ما كتبته
ماء البحر Sea Water
في بعض الأقطار هناك صعوبة في الحصول على المياه العذبة فيؤخذ ماء البحر بنظر الاعتبار عند عدم توفر الماء الصالح للشرب ويستخدم كماء لخلط الخرسانة على أن تتوفر فيه الشروط التالية :-
- مياه البحر تكون صالحة للخلط عندما لا تتجاوز ايونات الكلوريدات 500 ppm وايونات الكبريتات 1000 ppm
- درجة الملوحة لماء البحر بحدود 3.5 %.
- ماء البحر يؤدي إلى ارتفاع قليل بالمقاومة المبكرة وانخفاض كبير على المدى البعيد ولكن الانخفاض يجب أن لا يتجاوز 15% لذلك يمكن التسامح في استخدامه .
زمن التجمد باستعمال ماء البحر غير معروف بدقة ولكن يسمح بفرق 30 min. في زمن التجمد الابتدائي .
ماء البحر بسبب احتواءه على كميات كبيرة من الكلوريدات تسبب رطوبة وتزهر مستمرين كما انه يعرض حديد التسليح إلى مخاطر التآكل .
عندما يكون المنشأ الخرساني مغمور في الماء فان ماء البحر لا يشكل خطورة على المنشأ .
ماء المعالجة Curing Water
- الماء الصالح للشرب يكون صالح لمعالجة الخرسانة 
- يجب أن يكون خالي من أي مادة تهاجم الخرسانة كالأملاح والحوامض 


> رش (معالجة curing )للخرسانة بعد الصب اي بالمعنى الدارج هو سقاية الخرسانة بعد صب الخرسانة وكما هو معروف فان استخدام المياه المالحة غير مقبول في رش=سقاية curing الخرسانة المسلحة لان ذلك يؤدي الى سرعة تأكل حديد التسليح.
> اما استخدام المياه المالحة في الخرسانة العادية mass concrete فبعض الكودات تسمح باستخدام المياه المالحة سواءا في الخلط mixing او معالجة الخرسانة curing للخرسانة التي لا تحتوي على الحديد





> المهندس محمد وهدان / طبقاً لاشتراطات الكود المصري
> قال الكود أن المياة الصالحة للشرب صالحة لخلط الخرسانة وذلك مراعاة لمحتوي الأملاح
> يجب عدم استخدام مياة البحر فى خلط الخرسانة المسلحة
> و قد استثني الكود بعد ذلك الخرسانة العادية وفى حالة عمل مصدات أمواج لأن الخرسانة ستكون معرضه لماء البحر
> ...


بخصوص استخدام المياه المالحة او التي تحتوي على كبريتات او التي تحتوي الكلوريدات والكبريتات فهي الاسوأ.وتأثير هذه النوعية من المياه له تأثير سيء على حديد التسليح في الخرسانة حيث ان معدل التأكل سريع جدااااا ، ويمكن ملاحظة ذلك في المنشأت القريبة من البحر ولقد عملت في اكثر من مشروع في مثل هذا النوع من المنشأت ولاحظ التأكل السريع في حديد التسليح حيث كان يتطلب تغيير حديد التسليح بنسبة 100 % مع ان عمر المنشأ لم يتجاوز 15 سنه ، اما ان ماء السقاية يخلتف عن ماء الخلط من حيث الشروط فهذا اعتقاد خاطئ وقد بينت سابقا الشروط المطلوبة حسب الكودات العالمية ومن خلال اطلاعي فان نسبة كبيرة من الابنية وخصوصا الشعبية منه في المملكة العربية السعودية تعاني من تأكل حديد التسليح ويعود ذلك لسببين رأسيين الاول استخدام الماء الغير صالح في خلط الخرسانة المسلحة وثم السقاية حيث يلاحظ التأكل الكبير في حديد التسليح ويمكن التعرف عليه من خلال الطرق على الخرسانة وسماع ظاهرة الصدى Echo .
اما ان يكون سبب استخدام هذا النوع من المياه بسبب غلاء السعر فهذا غير مقبول من الناحية الهندسية والعملية .
وللاطلاع اكثر على هذا الموضوع يمكن الاطلاع على الابحاث المنشورة ادناه واذا كانت هناك وجهة نظر تختلف عما اطرحه فأتمنى عليكما ان تقدما الابحاث او التجارب او الكودات التي هي نتاج تجارب وخبرات سابقة من العاملين في المجال الهندسي.

Reinforced Concrete Corrosion Protection

Reinforced concrete structures suffer corrosion damage due to ingressed chloride salts and carbon dioxide. Once initiated, reinforcing steel corrosion propagates rapidly and will result in structure damage. Corrosion can now be treated with simple, proven electrochemical treatments which offer long term protection to contaminated structures









Example for chloride induced corrosion of the reinforcement exposed to deicing salts within a leaking joint of a parking garage





Corrosion of the reinforcement of an old concrete structure caused by insufficient concrete cover





Corrosion of the reinforcement caused by local bad compaction of the concrete





Corroded rebar from a 4 years old building in hot and salty environment
http://www.ctu.edu.vn/colleges/tech/...ap.4/Chap4.pdf
The effect of temperature and salt contamination on corrosion of reinforcing steel in OPC and blended cement concretes
​
http://www.kfupm.edu.sa/ce/theses/S_M_F_45.pdf​


القيم الاملاح والكبريتات المسموح بها في الماء المستخدم في الخرسانة المسلحة (سواءا للخلط او السقاية curing





http://www.xtramix.ae/xtracare/index1.aspx
http://concreteproducts.com/mag/conc...ndards_mixing/


----------



## Els3id Fathy (5 أبريل 2011)

شكر أخى


----------



## eng_didoo (6 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك ..
شكرا جزيلا يابشمهندس على المعلومات القيمة..


----------



## نجانجا (7 أبريل 2011)

هو محدش بيرد عليا ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng_didoo (9 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم...
معلش طولت علكم باسالتى التى لاتنتهى ولكن كل امالى فى الله ثم فيكم..
توجد عدة طرق لعمل خلطات تصميمية...ولكن اريد تصميم خلطة خرسانية تعتمد على المحتوى الاسمنتى وقيمة الهبوط
فمثلا محتوى اسمنتى 250_300_350_400 وهبوط يتراوح بين 150الى 200 ملم...ماهى الخلطات الناتجة من البيانات المعطاة ؟؟؟وهل توجد برامج لتصميم الخلطات الخرسانية....
وشكرااا ليكم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 أبريل 2011)

eng_didoo قال:


> السلام عليكم...
> معلش طولت علكم باسالتى التى لاتنتهى ولكن كل امالى فى الله ثم فيكم..
> توجد عدة طرق لعمل خلطات تصميمية...ولكن اريد تصميم خلطة خرسانية تعتمد على المحتوى الاسمنتى وقيمة الهبوط
> فمثلا محتوى اسمنتى 250_300_350_400 وهبوط يتراوح بين 150الى 200 ملم...ماهى الخلطات الناتجة من البيانات المعطاة ؟؟؟وهل توجد برامج لتصميم الخلطات الخرسانية....
> وشكرااا ليكم


 السلام عليكم
اليك هذا الموقع الذي يشرح طلبك
http://www.civilcraftstructures.com/materials-testing/steps-of-concrete-mix-design/
ويمكنك الرجوع لموسوعة الدكتور محمود امام (رحمة الله عليه والمغفور الذنب باذن الله) وهي متوفرة بالمنتدى باللغة العربية


----------



## anass81 (10 أبريل 2011)

نجانجا قال:


> ممكن اى حاجه عن تصميم السلالم يدوى



راجع الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157630.html


----------



## المهندس النبيه (10 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكر صاحب الموضوع على تجاوبه مع جميع الإستفسارات 

ولدي إستفسار بخصوص العوائق والبدائل في تصميم شبكات الصرف في المباني 
إذا كان هناك كتب أو مشاريع سابقة باللغة الإنجليزية أو العربية

أتمنى منكم الإفادة


----------



## ط/هندسه (11 أبريل 2011)

ممكن كتب لتصيميم شبكات الصرف الصحي بواسطه الكود البريطاني


----------



## ابن الشحر علاء (11 أبريل 2011)

اناطالب في قسم الهندسة المعمارية وعندي بحث تخرج وتصميم معماري في مصانع الاسماك ومطلوب في تقديم البحث تقديم تصاميم مشابهة للمشروعي فاحتاج مساعدتكم وشكراً .


----------



## حامد نفط (13 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم انا طالب بجامعة السودان اقوم بعمل مشروع تخرج بعنوان (صيانة الخزانات النفطيه) رجأء ساعدوني خصوصأ في (تقرير عن عمليات الصيانه) وشكرأ


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 أبريل 2011)

حامد نفط قال:


> السلام عليكم انا طالب بجامعة السودان اقوم بعمل مشروع تخرج بعنوان (صيانة الخزانات النفطيه) رجأء ساعدوني خصوصأ في (تقرير عن عمليات الصيانه) وشكرأ


 السلام عليكم
يمكنك البحث في هذه المواضيع
http://www.google.jo/search?hl=en&r...torage+fuel+oil+tanks+++pdf&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (14 أبريل 2011)

> *
> السلام عليكم
> بصراحة انا السنة الجاية عندي تخرج بس كتير عم شوف تفاعل مع الموضوع
> عندي موضوعين حابة اطلع عليهون
> ...


الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## anass81 (14 أبريل 2011)

زنوبيا 11 قال:


> الرجاء المساعدة



السلام عليكم

بالنسبة للجدران الاستنادية المثبتة بطريقة ال anchoring , هذا رابط مفيد لك

http://www.google.com/search?q=anch...=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=965d85c9269dcabe


----------



## Civil_Planner (21 أبريل 2011)

أنا طالب في سنة التخرج و عندي مشروع أساسات 

و عايز مواضيع عن الأساسات و مشاريع الأساسات و طرق كيفية سند جوانب الحفر

و شكرا


----------



## Civil_Planner (24 أبريل 2011)

civil_planner قال:


> أنا طالب في سنة التخرج و عندي مشروع أساسات
> 
> و عايز مواضيع عن الأساسات و مشاريع الأساسات و طرق كيفية سند جوانب الحفر
> 
> و شكرا



مافيش حتى رد واحد:56::56::56:


----------



## eng_didoo (26 أبريل 2011)

كل يوم نكتشف كل ماهو جديد فى عالم الهندسة المدنية....بجد علم جميل جدااااا والحمد لله انى دخلت قسم مدنى وانى شاركت فى هذا المنتدى الرائع ...
ممكن لو فية اى ابحاث او مشاريع تخرج او نواتج خاصة بطريقة الخلط والمعالجة باستخدام مياة الترع؟؟؟
وشكراااا


----------



## reham farouk (19 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم انا طالبه بقسم مدني بكلية الهندسة جامعة عين شمس 
و مشروع تخرجي في مجال هندسة الموانئ "توسيع ميناء دمياط لتصبح من اهم الموانئ التجارية بالشرق الاوسط "
و المشروع باللغة الانجليزية.
ارجو الافادة و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 يونيو 2011)

reham farouk قال:


> السلام عليكم انا طالبه بقسم مدني بكلية الهندسة جامعة عين شمس
> و مشروع تخرجي في مجال هندسة الموانئ "توسيع ميناء دمياط لتصبح من اهم الموانئ التجارية بالشرق الاوسط "
> و المشروع باللغة الانجليزية.
> ارجو الافادة و جزاكم الله خيرا


 السلام عليكم
اليك ما كتب بخصوص موضوع تخرجك في المنتدى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t111874.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117240-7.html#post1013981
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t255561.html


----------



## reham farouk (20 يونيو 2011)

اشكرك م.رزق جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## PRISONBREAK_89 (28 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لكم على هذه الأراء لأنها مفيدة جدا للجميع وأشكر القائمين على هذا الموقع


----------



## civil90 (1 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا اسمي تقوى من الاردن بدرسة هندسة طرق وجسور حابه يكون مشروعي نفق لكن ما عندي اي خلفيات عن بدايات التصميم من حيث التربة و خصائصها بالاضافة لحساب الاحمال و بدايات العمل في المشروع مشكورييين على طرح هاي الفكرة


----------



## samya khaled (5 يوليو 2011)

انا اسمي ساميه ابوكويك بدرس هندسه مدنيه من الاردن احنا مشروعنا انشائي بس في فكرة جديده وعنجد مش عارفه من وين ابدى يعني وضعي صعب ......الفكرة رااائعه جدا وضخمه جدا بس صعب احكيها هون لانو لسا ما سجلنا مشروعنا عند الدكتور ......
بداية المشروع انو في على سطح المبنى زي عمود ارتفاعو 20 متر من الخرسانه وعرضو 2 متر طولو 3 متر طبعا هو مفرغ من الداخل لانو وزن الخرسانه هائل راح يكون على المبنى .....لما صممو المهندس صممو على اساس انو i-section على البروكن بس ما عرفنا كيف بدا وكيف فرض ابعاد ال web عنجد احنا بمشكله كبيييييييرة مش عارفين اشي ومش عارفين كيف نبدا شو نعمل ؟؟؟حتى سمك الخرسانه مش عارفينو ؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 يوليو 2011)

samya khaled قال:


> انا اسمي ساميه ابوكويك بدرس هندسه مدنيه من الاردن احنا مشروعنا انشائي بس في فكرة جديده وعنجد مش عارفه من وين ابدى يعني وضعي صعب ......الفكرة رااائعه جدا وضخمه جدا بس صعب احكيها هون لانو لسا ما سجلنا مشروعنا عند الدكتور ......
> بداية المشروع انو في على سطح المبنى زي عمود ارتفاعو 20 متر من الخرسانه وعرضو 2 متر طولو 3 متر طبعا هو مفرغ من الداخل لانو وزن الخرسانه هائل راح يكون على المبنى .....لما صممو المهندس صممو على اساس انو i-section على البروكن بس ما عرفنا كيف بدا وكيف فرض ابعاد ال web عنجد احنا بمشكله كبيييييييرة مش عارفين اشي ومش عارفين كيف نبدا شو نعمل ؟؟؟حتى سمك الخرسانه مش عارفينو ؟؟


السلام عليكم
لا اعرف ما هي الفكرة من المشروع ومن حيث المبدأ فان الذي تتحدثين عنه عمود 2*3* 20 م مفرغ من الداخل هذا يعني ان Shaft حيث يعون عبارة عن مقطع مستطيل مغلق ويتم تصميمية مثل جدران المصعد على ويعمل shear wall .
اما ان يصمم كقع I section فهذا خطأ.
والحل بالتصميم يكون اساس جدران walls


----------



## الملك المفقود (7 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اني طالب من العراق قد اكملت شهادة هندسة تقنيات المساحة منذ سنتين و انا الان في ماليزيا لاكمال الماستر ( Geomatic and GIS engineering)و لكنهم طلبوا مني البروبوزل 
فأرجو من جميع الاعضاء و خاصة اصحاب الاختصاص لمساعدتي في كتابة البروبوزل لاني لا اعرف اي شي عن كتابة البروبوزل 
مع فائق شكري و تقديري للجميع*


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (8 يوليو 2011)

أنا عندى إستفسار بخصوص مشروع التخرج وانا عندى مشروع تخرج العام القادم
أنا محتار فى إختيار المشروع ولكنى احب التصميم جدا لذلك سيكون الإختيار ما بين 3 مشروعات
تحليل إنشاءات وخرسانة ومسلحة ومنشأت معدنية 
ما هو أفضل مشروع ؟؟ وأى من هذه المشروعات سيحقق لى الإستفادة بعد التخرج فى حياتى العملية ؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 يوليو 2011)

eng ma7moud قال:


> أنا عندى إستفسار بخصوص مشروع التخرج وانا عندى مشروع تخرج العام القادم
> أنا محتار فى إختيار المشروع ولكنى احب التصميم جدا لذلك سيكون الإختيار ما بين 3 مشروعات
> تحليل إنشاءات وخرسانة ومسلحة ومنشأت معدنية
> ما هو أفضل مشروع ؟؟ وأى من هذه المشروعات سيحقق لى الإستفادة بعد التخرج فى حياتى العملية ؟؟


 السلام عليكم
من وجهة نظري افضل المنشأت المعدنية لان التركيز عليها في الرحلة الجامعة قليل اما الخرسانة والتحليل الانشائ فالتركيز عالي.


----------



## anass81 (8 يوليو 2011)

الملك المفقود قال:


> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اني طالب من العراق قد اكملت شهادة هندسة تقنيات المساحة منذ سنتين و انا الان في ماليزيا لاكمال الماستر ( geomatic and gis engineering)و لكنهم طلبوا مني البروبوزل
> فأرجو من جميع الاعضاء و خاصة اصحاب الاختصاص لمساعدتي في كتابة البروبوزل لاني لا اعرف اي شي عن كتابة البروبوزل
> مع فائق شكري و تقديري للجميع*



السلام عليكم

من الذي طلب منك ذلك , هل هو في صف رسالة الماستر أم في صف عادي ؟


----------



## الملك المفقود (9 يوليو 2011)

اخي الكريم 
لقد طلبت مني جامعة بوترا قبل المباشرة بالماستر و انا لا اعرف اي موضوع يجب ان اختار
مع العلم ان اختصاصي هو Geomatic and GIS engineering


----------



## anass81 (9 يوليو 2011)

الملك المفقود قال:


> اخي الكريم
> لقد طلبت مني جامعة بوترا قبل المباشرة بالماستر و انا لا اعرف اي موضوع يجب ان اختار
> مع العلم ان اختصاصي هو Geomatic and GIS engineering



السلام عليكم

بالنسبة للموضوع , فلا يمكنني مساعدتك لأن اختصاصي ليس في نفس مجالك , بامكانك سؤال الزملاء في منتدى المساحة 

*هندسة المساحة و الطرق*

أما بالنسبة لل Proposal فهو عادة عبارة عن نموذج جاهز لدى الجامعة تقوم بتعبئته , مثل هذا 

http://www.postgraduate.uwa.edu.au/students/?a=22452

وسؤال اخر , هل طلب منك research proposal ام فقط master degree proposal ?


----------



## الملك المفقود (10 يوليو 2011)

شكرا للتفاعل معي و اشكر جهودكم المبذولة 
لقد طلبت مني الجامعة research proposal


----------



## Ali_eisa_AlDloami (10 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أنا طالب بجامعة الكوفة 
عنوان مشروع التخرج هو Arch 
تحليل وتصميم 
ارجو المساعدة ولكم خالص التقدير


----------



## anass81 (10 يوليو 2011)

الملك المفقود قال:


> شكرا للتفاعل معي و اشكر جهودكم المبذولة
> لقد طلبت مني الجامعة research proposal



السلام عليكم

في الرابط التالي تجد معلومات مفيدة عن طلبك 

http://www.google.ae/search?q=resea...q=t&client=firefox-a&rlz=1R1GGHP_enAE430AE430


----------



## الملك المفقود (12 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخواني و ما قصرتوا ان شاء الله


----------



## م/محمد عنتر (14 يوليو 2011)

محمد نبيل عنتر

جامعة الازهر

قسم مدني 

مطلوب بحث في تسليح الترب بس بعمل بحث علي النت مش لاقي اي كتب او ابحاث في الموضوع ده ياريت اي حد يساعدني


----------



## محمود مدكور (20 أغسطس 2011)

بش مهندس رزق استاذنا العزيز 
حضرتك انا شغال فى تصيم اطول برج فى العالم يتعدى 1000 متر 
ياريت حضرتك تخبرنى بالحاجات المهمه التى احتاجها فى انجاز المشروع


----------



## saleemm (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*Aerated foaming agent concret*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ..احيي جميع اخواني واشكركم على جهودكم العظيمه في انجاز هذالموقع العظيم الذي منه نستفيد كلنا..اشكركم اشكركم ...اخواني الكرام انا ادرس في مالزيا وانا الان سنه اخيره ولدي موضوع وهو بحث لمشروع تخرج سنه اخيره قسم هندسه مدنيه ..موضوعي هو عن ال (Aerated foaming agent concrte) or (foaming agent aerated concrete). فا اريد مساعدتكم في هذا المشروع..


----------



## saleemm (13 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ..احيي جميع اخواني واشكركم على جهودكم العظيمه في انجاز هذالموقع العظيم الذي منه نستفيد كلنا..اشكركم اشكركم ...اخواني الكرام انا ادرس في مالزيا وانا الان سنه اخيره ولدي موضوع وهو بحث لمشروع تخرج سنه اخيره قسم هندسه مدنيه ..موضوعي هو عن ال (Aerated foaming agent concrte) or (foaming agent aerated concrete). فا اريد مساعدتكم في هذا المشروع..


----------



## rimaz (22 سبتمبر 2011)

أنا طالبة بكالريوس هندسة عمارة ومشروعي تصميم
{ميناء بري}
فأتمنى مساعدتي ببعض الامتلة المشابهة وبعض الكتب والمرجع باسرع فرصة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 سبتمبر 2011)

rimaz قال:


> أنا طالبة بكالريوس هندسة عمارة ومشروعي تصميم
> {ميناء بري}
> فأتمنى مساعدتي ببعض الامتلة المشابهة وبعض الكتب والمرجع باسرع فرصة


السلام عليكم
ما هو المقصود بميناء بري ؟؟
هل هو مواقف الشاحنات؟
ام ساحات التخزين في موانئ الحاويات ؟.
ام هو معبر الحدود البري ؟.


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (23 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذ رزق


----------



## rimaz (23 سبتمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ما هو المقصود بميناء بري ؟؟
> هل هو مواقف الشاحنات؟
> ام ساحات التخزين في موانئ الحاويات ؟.
> ام هو معبر الحدود البري ؟.


 

الميناء البري : وهو الميناء المجهَّز للقيام بوظائف متعددة لتسهيل إجراءات نقل المسافرين واغراضهم وتقديم كافة الخدمات المرتبطة بالنقل برا بواسطة الباصات .
يحتوي على مواقف للباصات وصالة مغادرة ووصول وورشة لصيانة ومواقف للزوار وخدمات عامة .


----------



## jak88 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## هوررر (3 أكتوبر 2011)

شكككككككككككككككككككررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## engmohammmadtarek (7 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى المهندس


----------



## jak88 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم21 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t288947.html#ixzz1a8arEUuZ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخواني المهندسين الاعضاء كيف الحال. 

لدي مشروع تخرج عن تصميم السدود . ارجو المسااعده وضروري .

المعلومات المتوفره لدي : 
كمية التدفق = 850 متر مكعب \ ثانية 
مساحة الوادي = 241 كليو متر مربع 
ارتفاع منسوب الماء = 12 متر 

السد المقترح ان يكون خرساني .

لكن بحسب المعطيات ماهو السد الخرساني الافضل ؟ 

Gravity Dam , Arc Dam , Butter Dam 

ارجو مساعدتي كيف يكون الاختيار . ولو توفر اعطائي بعض المشاريع التصميميه للسدود الخرسانيه بالمعادلات . وكيفية حساب (Spill way )

ارجووووووووووو المساعده ضروري جدا جدا

اسف على الاطاله اخوكم : ابراهيم


----------



## كريم سيد عامر (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو من حضرتك انك تمدنى باى معلومات او امثله عن مشروع الموانى وحمايه الشواطئ من بينها معلومات عن عمل الجزر الاصطناعيه ومكونات الردم الخاص بها وتصميم حواجز المياه وكيفيه الحمايه من ارتفاع منسوب المياه نتيجه زوبان الجليد


----------



## sayed2051 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

انا طلب فى رابعة مدنى ولسة هد خل ان شاء الله مشروع خرسانة 
كنت عاوز اعرف اعمل ايه قبل بداية المشروع؟؟؟؟
يعنى لو فية حاجات اركز عليها او برامج او اراجع دروس معينة وكدةيعنى
وياريت لو فية شرح عن كيفية البدء فى المشروع خطوة بخطوة يبقى تمام
وشكرا على الموضوع دة














​


----------



## sayed2051 (14 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## كريم سيد عامر (17 أكتوبر 2011)

هو حضرتك ملقتش حاجه عن اللى انا سألتك عليه ولا خلاص الموضوع انتهت صلاحيته ولا يوجد به اى رد ؟؟؟


----------



## amr_ahmed660 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

مطلوب منى مسقط افقى لمبنى سكنى بمساحه 1000 متر يحتوى بدروم وارضى ويكون مكرر لمشروع التخرج و ارجو الرد السريع لو تكرمتم
ولو مبنى متماثل كمان يكون احسن و اسهل ليا طبعا ^_*


----------



## رامز حيدر (20 أكتوبر 2011)

انا طالب رامز حيدر ادرس ف جامعه السودان واعمل عل ي مشروع التخرج بعنون (تحليل المنشاءات ) ارجو المساعده منكم


----------



## كيرو عبده (20 أكتوبر 2011)

أنا انشاء الله مشروع للخرسانات المسلحة و ربنا يسهل و أشارك بيها معاكوا


----------



## Eng.Marwa Alhasan (21 نوفمبر 2011)

مرحبا انا مروة ادرس في البحرين
حاليا قاعده اشتغل على مشروع توزيع امدادات المياة على منطقة مجمع سكني
لكن صراحة مو عارفة شلون اسوي المقدمة واربط المعلومات مع بعض
عندي خرايط توزيع المياة والتندر
لكن ماعندي شي اقدر اسوي منه غن كيفية توزيع المياه 
ماعندي كتاب ولا مرجع

بحثت ليما تعبت مالقيت شي
والمشروع باللغة الانجليزية

الرجاااااااااء مساعدتي ماباقي شي عالتسليم وتعبت


----------



## ammar gafar (22 نوفمبر 2011)

_:80:ممكن مشروع تخرج عن الاساسات العميقه لبرج من 20 طابق فقط الاساسات وتقدير الكميات_


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 نوفمبر 2011)

Eng.Marwa Alhasan قال:


> مرحبا انا مروة ادرس في البحرين





Eng.Marwa Alhasan قال:


> حاليا قاعده اشتغل على مشروع توزيع امدادات المياة على منطقة مجمع سكني
> 
> لكن صراحة مو عارفة شلون اسوي المقدمة واربط المعلومات مع بعض
> عندي خرايط توزيع المياة والتندر
> ...


السلام عليكم
السؤال غير واضح تماما حيث يحتاج المخططات site plan يتم فيها مكان الخزان والمناسيب والمساكن.​ 

بخصوص توزيع المياه للمجمعات السكنية هناك نظامين

النظام المغلق closed system (وبيتم فيه تأمين الامياه على مدار الساعة 24/24 ) ويعتمد هذا النظام باختصار على تأمين المياه لخزان رئيسي ومحطة ضخ حيث تقوم المضخات (تعمل على مراحل حسب الاستهلاك ) بتوصيل المياه للشبكة الداخلية للمساكن مباشرة بضغط معين (2-3 بار ) . واذا امكن تنفيذ الخزان في مكان مرتفع ففي هذه الحالة نستغني عن المضخات.
النظام الفتوح open system (ليس شرطا تأمين المياه بشكل مستمر )وهو نفس الطريقة السابقة ولكن يتم ضخ المياه (من خلال خزان مرتفع او باستخدام المضخات ) لخزانات فوق المنازل (سعة 2 م3) ومن هذه الخزان يتم توصيل المياه للشبكة الداخلية للمنزل.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=129317

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=179276 
http://www.google.jo/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=%D8%B4%D8%A8%D9%83%D8%A7%D8%AA+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D9%8A%D8%A7%D9%87+%D8%8C+%D9%85%D9%84%D8%AA%D9%82%D9%89+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D9%87%D9%86%D8%AF%D8%B3%D9%8A%D9%86+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D8%B1%D8%A8&gbv=2&rlz=1R2RNWN_enJO417&oq=%D8%B4%D8%A8%D9%83%D8%A7%D8%AA+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D9%8A%D8%A7%D9%87+%D8%8C+%D9%85%D9%84%D8%AA%D9%82%D9%89+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D9%87%D9%86%D8%AF%D8%B3%D9%8A%D9%86+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D8%B1%D8%A8&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=110l18923l0l19500l36l36l0l26l26l0l561l2900l3-1.2.3l6l0​ 
http://www.google.jo/search?q=شبكات...900l3-1.2.3l6l0&oq=شبكات+المياه&aq=f&aqi=&aql=​


----------



## م. علي المليكي (29 نوفمبر 2011)

صحيح


----------



## aaazaky (29 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم يا بشمهندسيــن

انا مشروعى عن مفهوم ضبط و تأكيد الجودة لمشروع كامل بكل مراحله يعنى قبل و اثناء و بعد البناء .. أرجـو المســاعدة سواء بأبحاث أو كتب معينة

شكرا مقدما *


----------



## ibrahim alsharif (6 مارس 2012)

انا فب السنه الاخيره من الجامعه مشروعي ألتصدعات في المنشات الخرسانيه ارجوا المساعده


----------



## ibrahim alsharif (6 مارس 2012)

ألسلأم عليكم انا فب السنه الاخيره من الجامعه مشروعي ألتصدعات في المنشات الخرسانيه ارجوا المساعده


----------



## Al-Ashmori (8 مارس 2012)

​*السلام عليكم 

اخواني الاعزاي لمن لديه الخبره او عنده فكره عن موضوعي ارجو ان لا يبخل علينا بالاجابه

معي مشروع تخرج تحليل مبنى 30 طابق باستخدام الايتابس

جهزت المودل الحمد لله لكن مشكلتي الوحيده ان موضوعي متخصص في الخرسانه الجاهزه بمعنى اخر انه تحليل مبنى 30 طابق خرسانه سابقه الصب باستخدام الايتابس

من خلال الدروس المقدمه من المهندسين جزاهم الله خير عملت المودل

الان لدي تساؤلات

ماهو الفرق بين عمل مودل لخرسانه سابقه الصب والخرسانه العاديه؟ او عند عمل اساين للعناصر ماهي الخاصيه الذي يفهمها البرنامج للربط لين اجزاء المبنى؟

هل يؤثر حذف بعد العناصر واضافتها من جديد اثناء عمل المودل في النتائج النهائيه؟

عند عمل موديفاي للكمرات والبلاطه والعمدان هل بموجب كود التصميم الذي سنستخدمه ام انها ثابته حسب مافهمته من الايتابس منول؟

بعد عمل رن للمودل لاحظت وجود رسائل تحذيريه بخصوص الدقه وما الى ذلك هل ستاثر على النتائج عند التصميم؟

ماهي المعلومات التي يجب على ان اخرجها من نتائج التحليل وتسليمها للمصمم لعمليه التصميم ؟او بمعنى اخي ماهي النتائج المطلوبه والمهمه لتسليمها؟

تحياتي واحترامي*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 مارس 2012)

ibrahim alsharif قال:


> ألسلأم عليكم انا فب السنه الاخيره من الجامعه مشروعي ألتصدعات في المنشات الخرسانيه ارجوا المساعده


 السلام عليكم
اليك هذين الكتابين وهما من *افضل الكتب التي قراتها في هذا المجال (كما في الصور المرفقة ) والكتابان يكملان بعضهما البعض وهي متوفر في القاهره -مصر وقد كانت متوفره في عمان-الاردن ولكن وللاسف معظم المكتبات لم تعد تبيع الكتب الهندسية لقلة الاقبال على قراءة الكتب المطبوعه.
الكتب الاول









الكتاب الثاني







*
45 ش الحجاز مصر الجديدة
ت 02/26321753 - 26440094 - 26347

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=251624&page=2#ixzz1oYbcIDaU

*يوجد كذلك كتاب يحمل العنوان اللآتي: " اسباب انهيارات المباني - طرق الترميم والصيانة" 
تاليف: مهندس انشائي استشاري- خليل ابراهيم واكد
دار النشر: دار الكتب العلمية للنشر والتوزيع
50 شارع الشيخ ريحان- عابدين- القاهرة
ت: 7954229
Email: [email protected]*


للمزيد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=251624&page=2​


----------



## sab3a (8 مارس 2012)

لو سمحتوا انا مشروعى فيلا سكنية....ارجو المساعدة

ممكن فيديوهات لتصميم فيلا سوليد سلاب؟؟؟ ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الاوركيدا الزرقاء (9 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
أولا أشكر إدارة المنتدى وكل القائمين على إنجاح هذا المنتدى الرائع 
وأخص الشكر للباش مهندس الأستاذ رزق
شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم على فتحك باب المساعدة لنا

طلبي من بعد إذنك مساعدتي في مشروع تخرجي الذي يبحث في " القباب المعدنية " أنواعها و طريقة تصميم كل منها مع معادلات التصميم المستخدمة أو أي معلومة عنها فالدراسة شاملة لكل مايتعلق بالقباب المعدنية.

أخي الكريم... لقد بحثت كثيرا ولم أجد الشيء الكثير... أرجوا منك المساعدة فمن بعد الله أملي فيك.
بارك الله فيك و أنار دربك وسدد خطاك.


----------



## سندريلا الشام (19 أبريل 2012)

لسلام عليكم بعد ازنكون عندي شوية أسئلة بخصوص مشروع تخرجيمشروع تخرجي هو الدراسة الانشائية والزلزالية لبرج سكنيو أسئلتي:الأسئلة التقنية1- كيف بئدر احفظ ملف اتوكاد على شكل صورة jpg او اي صيغة غيرها او صيغة pdf2- شو هي الطريقة الصحيحة لادراج كائن اتوكاد بالword هلأ انا عم ادرجه بس عميطلع صغير كتير بصفحة ال word!!!!!وهلأ الأسئلة الانشائية وهي:1- السقائف شو هي جملتها الانشائية؟؟ وهل ادخل عليها حمولات مختلفة عن ما هو معروف بالبلاطات المصمتة( وزن ذاتي -تغطية- وزن قواطع- حمل حي)؟؟2-بالبلاطة المغرغة (الهوردي) عند دراسة جائز ثانوي( موازي لفرش الهوري) كيف ادخل رد الفعل المنقول له من جائز رئيسي(عمودي على الهوردي)؟؟ ولا لا يدخل؟؟3-مسافة ايقاف الهوردي وردت بالكود الصفحة 122 بالبند 7-3-4-3-ج حيث يكون هذا القسم مصمت لمقاومة القص والعزم السالب, كيف بدي ادرس هالقسم انشائيا؟؟وشكرا كتييييروانطروني بأسئلة تانية


----------



## Abu Laith (20 أبريل 2012)

مشاهدة المرفق 80058الله الله على المنتدى الرائع واتمنى من كل قلبي الازدهار والتوفيق وللمشرفين على هذا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع لانو الوصف مش كفاية .......... قرأ الموضوع من البداية الى النهاية والمواضيع المطروح بجد مهم لك طلاب التخرج ......

هذا المرفق فيه مكس الجراوت .. حابب اتاكد من االمكونات والتصميم صح ولا خطأ 

انا عارف في الاسواق موجود جراوت جاهزة ... بس طلب منا تصنيعو بالموقع 


الففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف شكر للقيمين على هذا المنتدى 

والله ولي التوفيق ...


----------



## احمد محسن فهمي (22 أبريل 2012)

لو سمحت يا جماعه انا مشروع اداره وكنت بدور علي فرق العمل ومعدلات الانتاجيه لكل فريق


----------



## احمد شريفالجمسى (22 أبريل 2012)

هاااااااااااااام جدا الاهتمام بالطلبة


----------



## احمد محسن فهمي (22 أبريل 2012)

​لو سمحت يا جماعه انا مشروع اداره وكنت بدور علي فرق العمل ومعدلات الانتاجيه لكل فريق


----------



## المهندس عمر 80 (3 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ............
ارجو من حضرتكم عناوين بحوث تخص الهندسة الميكانيكية 
...............


----------



## مهندسة سمسم (9 يوليو 2012)

مهندسة اسماء من مصر جامعة حلوان 
* انا مشروع التخرج بتاعي عن ضبط وتاكيد الجودة للمنشات الخرسانية 
ياريت لو فيه حاجة تقدر تساعدني وتفيدنى حد يرفعهالى او يضيف لينكات يبقى جزاه الله كل خير.. 

وعندى طلب تانى انا كنت طلعت مجموعة اخطاء في التنفيذ والدكتور طلب مني حلول للاخطاء دي بما لا يعوق استكمال المنشا .. من ضمن الاخطاء دي "زيادة المسافات بين الاعمدة على الطبيعة عن نظيرتها على اللوحة - اختلاف سمك الكمرات والبلاطات عن الموجود في اللوحة" 
حد عنده فكرة عن الحلول دي؟*
وشكرا مقدماااا لحضراتكم


----------



## azeez3500 (12 يوليو 2012)

"طلعت مجموعة اخطاء في التنفيذ والدكتور طلب مني حلول للاخطاء دي بما لا يعوق استكمال المنشا .. من ضمن الاخطاء دي "زيادة المسافات بين الاعمدة على الطبيعة عن نظيرتها على اللوحة - اختلاف سمك الكمرات والبلاطات عن الموجود في اللوحة" 
حد عنده فكرة عن الحلول دي؟"


مراقبة الجوده او ضبط الجوده هي عباره عن مجموعه اعمال تقديق وتاكد من ان الاعمال التي تنشأ وقفا للموصافات والروسومات قبل اكمال العمل
مثال اعمال الخرسانه المسلحه اللاعمده

اولا: يقدم المقاول للاستشاري المشروع طلب فحص حديد التسليح بعد الانتهاء من تربيطه "الحديد الرئسي والكانات (الاساور)" وقبل وضع الطوبار "القوالب الخشبيه". في هذه الخطوه يقوم الاستشاري بتدقيق وفحص موقع و حديد التسليح وليعاد العمود وفقا للرسومات ومواصفات المشروع

ثانيا: يقدم المقاول للاستشاري المشروع طلب فحص الطوبار "القوالب الخشبيه" قبل الاغلاق ويقوم الاستشاري بتدقيق العمود قبل اغلاق الطوبار "القوالب الخشبيه". 
ثالثا: بعد الاغلاق الطوبار "القوالب الخشبيه" وتجهيز العمود يتقدم المقاول للاستشاري المشروع بطلب اخر للناكد من العمود قبل الصب وانه مطابق للرسومات والموصافات 

وعلي هذا فان حدوث خطا في تنفيذ الاعمال الخراسانيه بكون قليل اذا تم تنفيذ مراقبه الجوده


----------



## khaled eldraginy (9 أغسطس 2012)

لو سمحتم انا ان شاء الله السنة الجية رابعة مدني و محتار جدا بين مشروع الخرسانة و ادارة المشروعات 

يا ريت اعرف اي مشروع ممكن استفيد منه في المستقبل 
انا اعرف ناس كتير بعد الشغل و السفر للخليج يرجع عشان ياخد دبلومة في الادارة طيب لو شغل الادارة مهم كده ليه مفيش اهتمام بيه


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (9 أغسطس 2012)

فكرة التوبيك دا رائعه 

*جزاكم الله خيراًًًًًًًًًًًًًًً
*​


----------



## hassan93 (23 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ياباش مهندس وشكرا على جهودك الجبارةانا مشروعي هو تصميم الخلطات الخرسانية ارجو الافادة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 نوفمبر 2012)

hassan93 قال:


> السلام عليكم ياباش مهندس وشكرا على جهودك الجبارةانا مشروعي هو تصميم الخلطات الخرسانية ارجو الافادة


السلام عليكم
اليك ما نشر في الملتقى بخصوص طلبك
اذا لم يعمل الرابط copy and paste for below link
https://www.google.jo/#hl=en&tbo=d&q=+site:arab-eng.org+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AE%D9%84%D8%B7%D8%A7%D8%AA+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AE%D8%B1%D8%B3%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%8A%D8%A9+%D8%8C+%D9%85%D9%84%D8%AA%D9%82%D9%89+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D9%87%D9%86%D8%AF%D8%B3%D9%8A%D9%86+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D8%B1%D8%A8&sa=X&psj=1&ei=vDavUO6SBqOr0QWGuoH4Dw&ved=0CDUQrQIwAA&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=744deb96dafa9a77&bpcl=38897761&biw=1280&bih=681


----------



## kamal2013 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*
السلام عليكم
انا مشروع خرسانة مسلحة
طالب من حضارتكم بلانات معماري لبرج يكون فية بدروم 
والارضي عبارة عن قاعة افراح او بنك 
ويوجد فية ايضا مول تجاري
واخر اداري
والباقي سكني

ارجو من حضرتكم افيدتي وجزاكم الله خيرااااااااااا
*


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (5 فبراير 2013)

موضوع رائع و مفيد لطلبة مشاريع التخرج


----------



## khaled (troy) (6 فبراير 2013)

انا طالب في هندسة الشروق 
وهبدأ مشروع اساسات ان شاء الله
ومحتاج اي شرح عربي لبرنامج plaxis
واية البرامج الي ممكن تحل محلة؟؟


----------



## eng.amr10 (11 مارس 2013)

استاذنا القدير دكتور رزق اخواتى ومعلمينى انا طالب فى هندسه االفيوم ومشروعى يحتاج لسقف waffle slab 
هل من الممكن اى فيديو يفيدنى فى كيفيه تصميم هذا السقف على اى برنامج 
( sap-save-etabs

ارجو الرد فى وقت سريع للاهميه...

واكشركم جزيلا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (29 مارس 2013)

الاخوة خالد تروي و انج عمر 10 ارجو البحث في المشاركات الحديثة و القريبة من مشاركتي هذه و ضمن فترة 3 اسابيع لانني قبل ايام شاركت في موضوع عن شرح بلاكسس و عن الوافل سلاب


----------



## Banota2020 (24 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
انا مشروع طرق 
اخراج اللوح عندي عليه 25 درجة 
لو ممكن تساعدوني بشوية مقترحات للــ finishing اكون ممتنة لحضراتكم​


----------



## Abbo0od (26 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
لدي حلقة بحث عن (تحسين مواصفات المجبول الإسفلتي باستخدام البولميرات)
أتمنى الإفادة وشكراً.....


----------



## fadla (26 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا مشروعي تحليل و تصميم جسر متكامل بالكود الأمريكي
يا ريت لو أساتذتنا الكبار عندهم كتب أو مجلات أو أي موضوع قد يفيد أن يساعدنا به
ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير والإحترام على هذا العمل وجعل الله به في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## basmet amal (28 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
انا ان شاء مشروع خرسانه ممكن تقوليلى استعد ازاى للمشروع او اى حاجه تفيدنى للمشروع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 سبتمبر 2013)

fadla قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا مشروعي تحليل و تصميم جسر متكامل بالكود الأمريكي
> يا ريت لو أساتذتنا الكبار عندهم كتب أو مجلات أو أي موضوع قد يفيد أن يساعدنا به
> ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير والإحترام على هذا العمل وجعل الله به في ميزان حسناتكم


السلام عليكم
لقد تم وضع العديد من الكتب المتخصصة في تصميم الكباري(الجسور)bridges
https://www.google.jo/search?q=كتب+في+تصميم+الكباري،رزق+حجاوي+site:www.arab-eng.org&biw=1280&bih=632


----------



## mhammad_ttu (11 نوفمبر 2013)

ارجو المساعدة في كتابة تقرير مشروع تخرج 1 كتابة فنية


----------



## مهندس سعيد مرسى (12 نوفمبر 2013)

فكرة جميله جدا


----------



## مهندس سعيد مرسى (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*مشكلة فى hollow blocks*

منطقة الحمامات والمطابخ فى الhollow blocks لازم تكون solid slab انا مش عارف احط الاعمددة فيها ياريت حد يساعدنى


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 نوفمبر 2013)

مهندس سعيد مرسى قال:


> منطقة الحمامات والمطابخ فى الhollow blocks لازم تكون solid slab انا مش عارف احط الاعمددة فيها ياريت حد يساعدنى


السلام عليكم
المخطط غير واضح يطلب ارفاق المخطط المعماري (نسخة 2008 او اقل)
مع تحديد موقع المطبخ ونقاط الصرف الصحي له


----------



## مهندس سعيد مرسى (12 نوفمبر 2013)

بعت لحضرتك الfile المشكله عندى انى مش عارف احط اعمدة فى منطقة الحمامات والمطابخ عشان لوحة الhollow blocks وياريت حضرتك تراجع النظام الانشائى بتاعى Shift+R improves the quality of this image. Shift+A improves the quality of all images on this page.
http://www.mediafire.com/download/4fpolju4l42tzle/hollow_blocks.rar


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 نوفمبر 2013)

مهندس سعيد مرسى قال:


> بعت لحضرتك الfile المشكله عندى انى مش عارف احط اعمدة فى منطقة الحمامات والمطابخ عشان لوحة الhollow blocks وياريت حضرتك تراجع النظام الانشائى بتاعى Shift+R improves the quality of this image. Shift+A improves the quality of all images on this page.
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/4fpolju4l42tzle/hollow_blocks.rar


السلام عليكم
بخصوص المنطقة التي اشركت عليها cloud للحمامات والمطبخ فيتم عمل كمرة (اللون الاخضر) تكون مستندة من جهة على جدار الدرج ومن الجهة الاخرى على الكمرة (باللون الازرق).
منطقة الحمامات تنفيذ one way sloid slab اما منطقة المطبخ والمنطقة الثانية فتصمم هوردي hollow block كمافي الشكل المرفق
بخصوص تصريف المطبخ فيتم من خلال بلاطة الهوردي ولا داعي لان تكون سوليد.


----------



## نميرة (12 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
لدية مصادر حول موضوعك بحاسبتي ولكن لا اعرف كيف ارفقهن
اذا في حد يعلمني ان شاء الله ارفقهن لك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 نوفمبر 2013)

نميرة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لدية مصادر حول موضوعك بحاسبتي ولكن لا اعرف كيف ارفقهن
> اذا في حد يعلمني ان شاء الله ارفقهن لك


السلام عليكم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/26663-in
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/240319-on-to-sites


----------



## مهندس سعيد مرسى (12 نوفمبر 2013)

نميرة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لدية مصادر حول موضوعك بحاسبتي ولكن لا اعرف كيف ارفقهن
> اذا في حد يعلمني ان شاء الله ارفقهن لك





مش فاهم قصدك اية


----------



## مهندس سعيد مرسى (12 نوفمبر 2013)

اولا شكرا يا بشمهندس على مجهودك الرائع 
بس الكمرة اللى متلونة باللون الاخضر هتمشى فى منور


----------



## مهندس سعيد مرسى (12 نوفمبر 2013)

مستنى ردك


----------



## نميرة (12 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## نميرة (12 نوفمبر 2013)

لايطلع لدية انشاء موضوع جديد ولا Browser بس ارفاق صورة في هذا الحقل الي يظهر بأضافة رد
ويوجد ادراج فيديو 
وبرابط 
وبدون رابط 
الشرح تقريبا مثل الايميل بس ميطلع عندي​


----------



## نميرة (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*admixtures*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## نميرة (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*المضافات المقللة للماء*

السلام عليكم 
المرفقات التالية ان شاء الله تفيدك

ملاحظة: لارفاق اي ملف يكون الرد عن طريق (الانتقال الى الوضع المتطور وليس اضافة رد مباشرة)


----------



## مهندس سعيد مرسى (12 نوفمبر 2013)

وعندي سؤالين تانى يا بسمهندس عندى كمرة البحر بتاعها حوالى 7 متر ومش عارف احط عمود فى المتكرر وكذلك نفس المشكلة فى الحمامات والمطابخ http://www.mediafire.com/?4fpolju4l42tzle


----------



## مهندس سعيد مرسى (13 نوفمبر 2013)

ممكن حد يرد على المشكله ضرورى Shift+R improves the quality of this image. Shift+A improves the quality of all images on this page.


----------



## مهندس سعيد مرسى (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*مشكله فى statical system*

المشكله ببساطة انا طالب فى مشروع التخرج اتطلب منى تصميم الدور الارضى و البدروم solid slab والمتكرر اصممة flat مرة ومرة hollow blocks المشكله عندى فى الhollow blocks مش عارف اعمل solid slab فى منطقه الحمامات والمطابخ 
لان حوائط الحمام والمطابخ حوائط مائلة وكل ما احط عمود ينزل فى مدخل العمارة http://www.mediafire.com/download/4fpolju4l42tzle/hollow_blocks.rar


----------



## باش.شريف ماري (2 ديسمبر 2013)

انا طالب في اخر سنة لي ادرس الهندسة المدنية 
جامعة نيالا/السودان دارفور
مشروعي تصميم مبني بالحوائط الحاملة
والله انا مصدق انو القا مواضيع تخص مشاريع التخرج

انا داير اعرف حساب الاحمال فوق الي الاساس كيف واي حاجة تخص الحوائط الحاملة
وشكرا جدا لكم


----------



## civil en.ali (2 ديسمبر 2013)

thanks it is nice subject


----------



## eng.civili (20 يوليو 2014)

مبادرة جيدة من المهندسين


----------



## manalkhdour (12 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
طالبه في جامعة الطفيله التقنيه بالاردن .. مستوى سنه رابعه .. هندسه مدنيه 
اسم المشروع مبنى يضم منشاءات خرسانيه المعدنيه.. اريد معلومات عن الموضوع و ايضا اذا امكن كتب او مقالات عن دمج المنشاءات المعدنيه والخرسانيه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 نوفمبر 2014)

manalkhdour قال:


> السلام عليكم
> طالبه في جامعة الطفيله التقنيه بالاردن .. مستوى سنه رابعه .. هندسه مدنيه
> اسم المشروع مبنى يضم منشاءات خرسانيه المعدنيه.. اريد معلومات عن الموضوع و ايضا اذا امكن كتب او مقالات عن دمج المنشاءات المعدنيه والخرسانيه


السلام عليكم
السؤال غير واضح ........... فهل المقصود المقاطع المركبة composite section ?
http://www.steelconstruction.info/Floor_systems


----------



## aboodi_makki (4 ديسمبر 2014)

اولا التحيه للقائمين علي إدارة المنتدي ولهم جزيل الشكر لما قدموه لنا 
ارجو المساعدة في مشروع تخرج والذي بعنوان (تحليل وتصميم خزان لإمداد مدينة سكنيه بالمياه )خزان علوي وسفلي 
elivted and domsitk tank water


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 ديسمبر 2014)

aboodi_makki قال:


> اولا التحيه للقائمين علي إدارة المنتدي ولهم جزيل الشكر لما قدموه لنا
> ارجو المساعدة في مشروع تخرج والذي بعنوان (تحليل وتصميم خزان لإمداد مدينة سكنيه بالمياه )خزان علوي وسفلي
> elivted and domsitk tank water


السلام عليكم
السؤال غير واضح من حيث
هل المطلوب حساب حجم الخزان وارتفاعه لامداد مدينة سكنية ؟
ام المطلوب حساب التصميم الانشائي لخزان مرتفع؟
ام المطلوب الاثنين معا؟
وهل عدد السكان وطبوغرافيا المدينة متوفر لديك؟


----------



## aboodi_makki (7 ديسمبر 2014)

لك جزيل الشكر باشمهندس رزق كما قلت مطلوب الاثنين معا 
اما بالنسبه لعددالسكان متوفر لدي 
وضح لي اكثر لو سمحت ع طبغرافيه المنطقه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 ديسمبر 2014)

aboodi_makki قال:


> لك جزيل الشكر باشمهندس رزق كما قلت مطلوب الاثنين معا
> اما بالنسبه لعددالسكان متوفر لدي
> وضح لي اكثر لو سمحت ع طبغرافيه المنطقه


السلام عليكم
المقصود بطبوغرافية المنطقة 
اي المباني السكنية وعدد الطوابق لها ومناسيب الشوارع 
ومن المعطيات المطلوبة معرفة التصميم لكم سنه سيخدم 20 او 25 او اكثر لحساب عدد السكان المستقبل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t171080.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t267621.html


----------



## aboodi_makki (7 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وتشكر علي المجهود 
نسأل الله الرحمه والمغفره لك ولوالديك


----------



## رمزي الوحيشي (4 يناير 2015)

انا طالب ماجستير هندسة مدنية . ومشروع الرسالة بعنوان ( تاثير القوة الجانبية علي المباني العالية او متعددة الطوابق ) اكاديمية الدراسات العليا طرابلس ... ارجوا الافادة والمساعدة .. وشكرا


----------



## WAFAASK (27 يناير 2015)

يعطيكم العافيه موضوع جدا مفيد 
انا طالبه سنه رابعه بجامعه الأردنية - الأردن 
مشروعي تصميم مجمع سكني من 3 طوابق بس المساحه تبعته كثير كبيره ممكن تساعدوني بالبدايات او بطرق بتصميم two way salb 
شكرا الكم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 يناير 2015)

WAFAASK قال:


> يعطيكم العافيه موضوع جدا مفيد
> انا طالبه سنه رابعه بجامعه الأردنية - الأردن
> مشروعي تصميم مجمع سكني من 3 طوابق بس المساحه تبعته كثير كبيره ممكن تساعدوني بالبدايات او بطرق بتصميم two way salb
> شكرا الكم


السلام عليكم
لم يتم ذكر طريقة التصميم المطلوبة

فاذا كان التصميم باستخدام البرامج الانشائية مثل السيف.....فالملتقي فيه الكثير من المحاضرات التي تشرح ذلك بالتصيل.
اما اذا كان المطلوب التصميم بالطريقة اليدوية فهناك مراجع كثيرة تشرح ذلك ومنها كتاب كريشنا/الذي كان يدرس بالجامعه الاردنية ، كتب ومحاضرات الجامعة الاردنية ، محاضرات الدكتور ياسر الليثي + كتب الدكتور غنيم وهي متوفرة في الملتقي.
بخصوص التصميم بشكل عامل هناك شرح متوفر في الملتقى وبشكل مختصر وكخطوات حل 

يتم تحديد الكود الذي سيتم التصميم بموجبة الاردني / الامريكي/البريطاني
تحديد مواصفات المواد المستعملة (قوة الكسر للخرسانات المستخة /نظافة، مسلحة للاعمدة/للاساسات/للبلاطات والجسور) قوة شد حديد التسليح fy60 وللكانات fy40
تحديد الاحمال على البلاطات من خلال كود الاحمال حيث يتم تحديد


تحديد الحمل الحي live load بناء على استخدام المكان
تحديد اوزان اعمال تشطيب الارضيات(رخام/مونة/رمل .....) حيث يتم اخذ الكثافة لهذه المواد من الكود وتفاصيل التنفيذ المطلوبة من المخططات المعمارية
وزن الجدران ويكون حسب سماكة البلوك المستخدم (10،15،20) اوسماكة اعمال القصارة،ام الراخام/حجر/ بلاط السيراميك ويتم تحديد وزن الجدران بناء على التفاصيل المعمارية للواجهات والجدران.
تقدير الوزن الذاني للبلاطة او الجسور الساقطة drop beams بناء على المجاز لها span
 4. بعد تحديد كل المعطيات السابقة بندأ برسم الكمرات بين الاعمدة وتحت الجدران الخارجية بشكل مبدئي
5. بعد رسم الجسور ندرس كل بلاطة على حدى من حيث نسبة الطول للعرض فالتي يكون فيها الطول/العرض > 2 تكون باتجاه واذا كانت اقل من 2 تكون باتجاهين ........ويفضل ان يكون هناك استمرارية للبلاطة
6. بعد تحديد نوع البلاطات باتجاه واحد او باتجاهين نبدأ بدراسة كل بلاطة ونحسب الاحمال عليها حسب الاحمال التي تم تحديدها في البنود من 1،2،3(Total load= Dead Load *Factor + Live load* Factor حسب الكود )ومن خلال الجداول الخاصة بالتصميم للبلاطة باتجاه واحد او باتجاهين يتم حساب العزوم moment على البلاطة والذي من خلال يتم حساب حديد التسليح المطلوب ومن ثم التحقق من الهبوط deflection وانه اقل من المسموح به حسب الكود وكذلك التدقيق على اجهاد الثقب عند الاعمدة punching shear وانه اقل من المسموح به حسب الكود
7. من خلال الجدوال نحسب ردود الافعال للبلاطات على الجسور من خلال شكل مساحة التحميل(مستطيل/مثلث/ شبه منحرف) وهل التحميل من جهة او جهتين بالاضافة لوزن الجدران التي فوقها ويكون الحمل على الجسر= مساحة التحميل *الحمل/م2+وزن الذتي للجسؤ*معامل الحمل الميت+ حمل الجدار* معمال الحمل الميت)
8. بعد حساب الاحمال على الجسور يتم تصميم الجسور simple beam or contentious beam حسب كل جسر ومن خلال الاحمال نرسم مخطط العزوم bending moment diagram ومخطط القص shear diagram ونحس من خلالهما كمية حديد التسليح الرئيسي والكانات ونتاكد انه الهبوط اقل من المسموح به
9. من خلال رد الفعل للكمرات يكون هو حمل العمود وبتجميع الاحمال بشكل عمودي يتم حساب الحمل على العمود في كل طابق حتى الاساسات
10-من خلال الحمل الكلي للعمود وقدرة تحمل التربة بناءا على فحص المختبر يتم تصميم القواعد/ منفردة ، مشتركة ، رافت


----------



## WAFAASK (16 فبراير 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لم يتم ذكر طريقة التصميم المطلوبة
> 
> فاذا كان التصميم باستخدام البرامج الانشائية مثل السيف.....فالملتقي فيه الكثير من المحاضرات التي تشرح ذلك بالتصيل.
> ...



شكرا كثيييير الك و الله يجزيك كل خير على الافاده )))))))

ممكن اذا ما فيها غلبه استفسار عن طبيعة توزيع اللود بالسعودية يعمي بالأردن بندخل وزن الثلج واله حسابات خاصه بس بالسعوديه لتحديد dead load أي اوزان بنوخذها بعين الاعتبار حسب الكود السعودي ؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 فبراير 2015)

WAFAASK قال:


> شكرا كثيييير الك و الله يجزيك كل خير على الافاده )))))))
> 
> ممكن اذا ما فيها غلبه استفسار عن طبيعة توزيع اللود بالسعودية يعمي بالأردن بندخل وزن الثلج واله حسابات خاصه بس بالسعوديه لتحديد dead load أي اوزان بنوخذها بعين الاعتبار حسب الكود السعودي ؟


السلام عليكم
حسب علمي في الكود السعودي لا يوجد حمل ثلج فوق الاسطح ........من باب الاحتياط يمكنك استخدام حمل الثلج في الكود الاردني والذي يعتمد على منسوب منطقة المشروع
اليك كود الاحمال السعودي
http://www.sbc.gov.sa/pdf/F1_3.pdf


----------



## WAFAASK (17 فبراير 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حسب علمي في الكود السعودي لا يوجد حمل ثلج فوق الاسطح ........من باب الاحتياط يمكنك استخدام حمل الثلج في الكود الاردني والذي يعتمد على منسوب منطقة المشروع
> اليك كود الاحمال السعودي
> http://www.sbc.gov.sa/pdf/F1_3.pdf





شكرا الك مهندس و يعطيك الف عافيه يا رب 
الفكره انا بعرف انه ما فيه ثلج بس بسال انه ايش الأشياء اللي بوخذوها بعين الاعتبار بدل الثلج


----------

